# 1st FET after OHSS



## Witters

Hi Girls!

AF has finally found me after a 72 day cycle. I am so excited to be moving on at last to my FET cycle.

I started my IVF suppression in May, had retrieval at the end of June, then developed severe OHSS and so could not go ahead with transfer   

I have 3 snow babies, at 3 days, two were just 4 cell but one was 8 cell.  We are very realistic that our chances with this are slim, but definately hoping to prove everyone wrong 

Feel free to join me in this stressful wait!


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Again Witters  

Just wanted to say good luck and send you some   and some   and lots of  

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Back atcha!


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, how are things?  Nothing new with me.  I should get my drugs tomorrow ready for this cycle, so atleast it will seem real again.  I have my appointment on Monday to check everything is OK and ready to start de-regging at the end of next week.


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Witters  

AF arrived at the weekend - HURRAH!!! And I went for a scan yesterday to check on my cysts. They've both gone - DOUBLE HURRAH!!! I also picked up all my gear whilst I was there - Buserilin and syringes etc, I was like a child at Christmas - like you say, having the drugs in your hand makes it feel much more real. 

I'm not going to be far behind you - about a week - as I'm due to start de-regging on 13th October. I'm really pleased - it'll be really good to have some company during this next chapter! It's especially nice for me as you were the first person ever to reply to one of my posts.

We're finally back on track now - it'll be an exciting couple of months!

Cecilie x x x


----------



## Witters

Hi Cecilie,  You start Buserelin on the 13th?  I start mine on the 11th, so we will be really close   Awww, I'm honoured to be the first person to answer your post - I hope it was a good response 

I just received my box of drugs!  You're right, it's like Christmas.  I can't wait to get home to check it all out properly, you can't really do it at work with all the guys around can you?  Especially with needles and syringes, they'll never look at me the same again! 

So happy that your scans show that you are on track, isn't it just the best feeling?  Roll on a couple of weeks time and let the baby making begin!


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Witters - 11th and 13th - that's brilliant!! Very exciting. 

Yes, your first reply to me was lovely - I posted just after the OHSS nightmare. I felt black and blue and emotionally and physically battered, and you replied to my question about OHSS with a very similar story (although much magnified in its nightmareishness!!) It made me feel like I wasn't alone, which is just what I needed.

Enjoy opening your drug pack tonight!

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Yes, that OHSS is not something I want to go through again.  I don't know about you, but it's taken me ages to get over it and my body back to normal. 

I will enjoy checking out all my drugs   Do you get it all directly from your clinic?  I get mine mail order and it always comes in a neat blue bag, so it keeps everything together.


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Witters

I get all the drugs straight from the clinic in a nasty carrier bag  
I have a freebie toiletries bag from Marie Claire (or some other mag), which I ritualistically organise my drugs, swabs, etc in. I usually make a warm milk with honey or a nice herbal tea for when I do the injection -savouring the moment!! I also get a planner for the treatment from the clinic. It has all the days marked and drug doses etc. I cross each day off when I've done that day's drugs. I'm like a child counting down the days till the holidays!   

But I do find the rituals really helpful - it makes me enjoy the whole process. 

I think the next couple of weeks are going to be slow. I'm trying to get healthy again as I seemed to want nothing but rubbish to eat after the OHSS - which isn't really like me. I still don't really feel totally back to normal after all that - I feel sort of heavy and my appetite is weird. It dawned on me like a bolt from the blue the other day that OHSS is really serious. Even though I was nowhere near as ill as you - I didn't have to have IV fluids and my ovaries only swelled to 10cm- I was quite sick with it. I didn't really take it in properly at the time though. Let's just hope that FET works for us and that neither of us have to do any of that again.  

Speak to you soon
 
Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

I agree!

It's funny you mention your appitite.  Mine has gone really weird.  I used to love sweets and sugary things and was crazy about apple juice.  Now, completely different!  I have gone very savoury and if I see a bottle of apple juice, I would instantly feel sick.  I find it hard to select a drink that I fancy.  I used to stick to the same thing every time for months, now I'm lucky if I can get through a glass 

You're right though, it is a very serious thing.  Your blood chemisty is totally out of whack.  All my levels were being measured by blood tests every two hours as they were dropping all the time.  Thankfully my BP stayed pretty much perfect though.  Apparently, things start to normalise once AF arrives, so it's not life thretening or anything like that - providing the fluid doesn't get into the lungs or other organs.  I know that my pressure built up so much it was putting pressure on my lungs so I found it hard to breathe.  It was at that point they put the drain in.  Although uncomfortable, that was such a relief!

Would you go through a fresh cycle again?  I don't know if I could.  At the time I'm talking to my doctor, I get reassurance and think yeah, it will be fine.  Then I get home and start worrying again.  What dose were you on?  I was on 2 amps of menopur.


----------



## Cecilie

I really struggle to drink now too - I don't know how I was managing 3-4 litres when I had OHSS. 
I also struggled to breathe, but it only lasted a couple of days before things started to go back to normal. The projectile vomiting and simultaneous uncontrolled diarrhoea was the worst!! (Sorry TMI).

I rally don't want to do a fresh cycle, but I think I probably would if the consultant thought reduced doses would make OHSS unlikely. He put me on 4 amps to start with then reduced to 2 and then 1 every other day towards the end. I read somewhere on here that with PCOS it's a fine line between not responding at all and OHSS. That freaked me out a bit as I thought PCOS just always meant that you needed less menopur to respond. Do you know anything about this? It seems like such a fine balancing act all round - I know they didn't want to reduce my menopur too much last time in case the follies stopped growing... 

I can't remember how many frosties you have now? I have ten, so I'm hoping I've got enough for two FET cycles and that one of those will work....

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

We only have 3 frosties.  We had a poor fertilization report - 5 out of 25 eggs fertilised but only 3 progressed.  So we're hoping for twins this time around   No, seriously, one will be quite enough to handle, and a fantastic gift, but we would welcome two and just hope for a smooth pregnancy and routine once they are here.

You are right, there is a fine line between reacting at all and over reacting.  With me, I'm very sensitive.  I don't O on  my own, yet overstim on 50mg clomid, so I reduced it to 25mg and again to 12mg and was still ovulating even on those small amounts.  

My doctor was talking about trying Gonal-F and doing just 1 amp with close monitoring.  We shall see what happens next.


----------



## Cecilie

Wow - you are sensitive! I didn't ovulate at all on 50mg but seemed to on 100mg, but that dose made me cry non stop for 3 months!! Either way I didn't get pregnant, so don't have very positive feelings about Clomid.

What's the benefit of Gonal-F over menopur in your case?

I was quite surprised that "only" 10 eggs fertilised out of my 30 odd so asked about this and Dr said that sperm quality was great but with OHSS you often get a load of eggs that aren't developed enough for fertilisation, hence only 30% fertilised - so maybe that's what happened to you too? (By the way - I'm not complaining about my ten - I was dead chuffed with that number.) It only takes one and you never know - could be twins!! I'm secretly hoping for twins - think it'd be amazing. But as you say - one would be a gift.

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

I would love twins, especially boy/girl twins.  I just know that they will be much more hard work and pregnancies can be difficult.  Could you imaging it though? 

Yes, I think it is all due to the egg development.  I would rather do an IVF cycle using clomid, maybe 50mg and get one, maybe two good quality eggs.  My clinic won't do that though.  I'm not entirely sure why they mentioned Gonal-F.  I think it's just made up differently and so I may react better to it?  If I have to go that route, I will ask more detail on it.

Sarah x


----------



## LizH

Hello

Do you mind if I join?  I just started down regging yesterday for my first FET after OHSS in August so really excited about this.  I've just been reading this thread and I've had similar experiences to both of you.  It is a month since my egg collection and I have only just started to feel better.  For the last couple of weeks I have been back at work but have found it very hard to concentrate and have felt very tired in the afternoons and evenings.  Also I haven't been eating healthily since the OHSS, I used to eat lots of fruit but I just don't fancy it anymore, I've not been eating many vegetables either.  I wasn't hospitalised with the OHSS but I had breathing problems and had to take blood thinning drugs - all a bit scary really.

If everything goes OK over the next few weeks I should be having my ET on 25 October.

Liz


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Liz,  of course you can join! Sorry to hear that you went through this terrible OHSS too. So, you are in the lead in this FET cycle then. You are lucky to beable to start so soon after your OHSS. My last cycle was really wacky and long  I hope you can start of the 3 lucky BFP's!!

Cecilie, how are you today?

I took some pics of my drugs yesterday -

Here's my auto inject pen:










My drugs:










More of my drugs:


----------



## Cecilie

Good Morning OHSS/FET ladies! 

Great to have you here Liz.   Glad you're starting to feel better after your OHSS nightmare. The fruit and vegetable thing is so weird - I'm exactly the same. I used to have a massive fruit only smoothie every morning - the thought of it makes me heave now. And I'm really struggling to eat properly the rest of the day too - no appetite at lunch time (just nausea) and too tired to cook very much in the evening. How annoying!! I've found cooked apple and pear much easier to get down - I put a little bit of cinamon in it and then top with toasted oats and nuts. Very tasty and healthy. How are you finding down-regging this time? Do you feel any different to when you were doing a fresh cycle? 25th Oct isn't long - how exciting!  

Hello Witters -   at your drug photos - I love it! It gave me such a kick to see all those drugs laid out like that... How sad are we?? I got mine out and looked at them longingly last night. Looks like you've got a hell of lot of stuff there. And you get to use a pen! I was disappointed last time as I'd been promised a pen but only got loads of normal syringes. Actually it's not at all painful though, so I needn't have worried about that.

I'm on fairly good form today thank you Witters. I'm looking forward to the Buserilin to help me sleep better though! Sounds a bit weird but I feel much better on Buserilin than normally - sort of relaxes me, and I'm sleeping really badly at the moment - waking loads of times in the night.

How did both your DHs deal with your OHSS? My DH found it quite traumatic I think. He was absolutely exhausted the week after EC when I was at my worst. Did you both have to tell work what was going on? I'm self employed so am quite lucky in that respect. However, having made the decision not to tell lots of friends and family about IVF I ended up telling lots of people because of the OHSS. I couldn't lie about why I was in bed for ages etc...

Glad to be in touch with you both - it's so lovely to know I'm not alone.

 
Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Hey Cecilie (I love your name by the way)

Reading your post is like reading one of mine!  It's so weird 

I'm having a real problem drinking today.  I have a jug full of pinapple and grapefruit squash sat here, but the thought of it makes me feel ill.  As for food, no way!  The night before last, we trated ourselves to an Indian takeway.  I tell you, it was lovely!  I almost ate it all which is a first for me.  But ever since then, I've been uninterested.

Glad you liked my photo's!  I laid them all out so I could check them off the packing list, and thought hey, I should take a photo, so out came my phone and there it is!  The pen is great, it really takes away the self injecting thoughts.  Although the needles are so tiny that I think normal injecting would be fine.  Where do you inject?  I do my thighs.  

Glad you are on good form.  Your post sounded cheery!  I'm not too bad.  I turned awful about two weeks before AF, and DH only commented the other day how he has 'his Sarah back' so I must be happier in myself!  I hear that buserelin makes people feel awful, but I felt fine on it, it was the stims that I felt bad on.  The only thing with the Buserelin is that the injection site reacts and gets itchy for a few minutes, but it soon dies down.

My DH was scared to death when  I had OHSS!  He still is now.  Any little comment I make, he's like 'are you OK?  You don't feel like you did do you?  Bless him.  The worst part was when the doctor said I had to be moved to ICU for closer care and monitoring, and then following a blue lighted ambulance to the ICU as it was in another building the other side of the complex.  When I was there, I had a monitor showing my heart beat, BP, pulse and something else.  All he could do was watch it and watch my drips checking for air bubbles.  One time several fairly large bubbles went straight in me and he was really panicking.  I felt really bad for him as I couldn't calm him down.  Everytime a doctor came to see me, he always asked if I will be OK.  He was so scared of loosing me.  Once I started getting better and I was moved to the normal gynae ward, he was much more relaxed.  I think he told me he loved me every minute he was there!

As for work, easy peasy for us!  DH owns (well, he and his partner own) a business.  I work there too doing all the admin side of things.  Any time we need off, we have off.  Weidly, my boss will be the first to know my BFP!  We only told his partner and his wife that we were TTC.  When this all flaired up, we told close family.  The others we just said that it was a reaction to some drugs  I was on, which is true!  We didn't want to tell anyone as we didn't need the added pressure and questions.  Now they know, even the innocent questions have stopped, so it's actually better.  They know its a touchy subject and what we've been through, so we will keep the FET to ourselves too.  I just can't wait for the day to tell parents of our BFP.  They will be so suprised and happy


----------



## Cecilie

He he -  I was just thinking yesterday how reading your post was like reading one of mine   
Your DH sounds lovely - bless him. 
I think it's quite sensible to keep quiet about treatment. I tried not to tell my mother - who's very anti IVF - thinks it's too big a health risk - cancer etc. I certainly didn't tell her about the OHSS - she would have had kittens! But in the end a friend who didn't realise mum didn't know let slip in front of her. It was actually a bit of a relief to have it all out in the open with her. She does still lecture me about the merits of adoption though  

C x


----------



## Witters

It is a relief isn't it?  I just didn't want all the lectures and questions.  It's hard enough answering your own questions let along any one elses.  

Adoption...  Have you thought about it?  We would really, really like one of our own.  If we exhaust all oppertunities, we would seriously consider it though.  My only thing with it would be the experience of pregnancy.  It is one thing that I have looked forward to all though my life.  I just think it will be amazing to have something so tiny growing inside of you and getting so big!  Oddly enough, I'd love to experience labor too.  I just think it's facinating and develops a great bond not only between mother and baby, but also husband and wife.


----------



## Cecilie

I agree completely. 
The most important thing for me is to have a child, and I suppose that whether the child is biologically ours or not is fairly low on the list of important issues. Higher up on that list is definitely the need to experience pregnancy, birth and not least breast feeding. If I'm fortunate enough to have a child I think I'll be one of those annoying hippy earth mothers who lobs her breast out in all sorts of inappropriate places and breast feeds until the child starts school!!   I seem to keep coming across women who find their baby a bit of a chore and a drain on their time, and they can't get them on the bottle fast enough. I find this so difficult to understand.

We have talked quite a lot about adopting and have done a fair amount of homework on the subject. In fact DH would have adopted sooner than do IVF. He thinks there are too many unwanted children in the world... I think it's different for men. I've felt since I was a little girl that being pregnant is a really big part of being a woman.


----------



## Witters

EXACTLY!

That's the way I feel.  DH wanted to do IVF though.  He knows it's important to me, but like your DH also thinks there are too many unwanted children in this world.  Life if just so unfair.

I too am looking forward to breast feeding, although it's meant to be much harder than you first think.  Certainly will be reading up and looking out for tips on getting it right.  Think how much more of a bond you'll get, how much money you'll save, how much goodness the child gets, how the allergies will be lessened, how much time you'll save from making up bottles, then sterilizing them.  There too many benefits to not even considering it.  Anyway, I've only got silly little boobs, so I want them to grow!


----------



## Cecilie

I've only got silly little boobs too. DH wanted to take legal action under the trade description act because I wore a wonderbra for our first date!!
Looking forward to big boobs for a change. ALthough small ones are better for everyday use. Exercising, wearing strappy tops etc.


----------



## Witters

Trades description!   I think I did the same with the wonder bra! 

I agree, I like my small boobs.  You can always add to them, but can also wear little tops with a strapless bra.  I've always wondered how some mums don't suffocate their poor child whils breast feeding.  That's certainly one worry we won't have!


----------



## Cecilie

Aaaargh!
I'm really struggling to concentrate on anything today. I'm at work and have a thousand things to do, but I find the FF board so much more interesting than all the stuff I should be doing! I think it's the waiting. It drives you up the wall doesn't it? At least we're not waiting for AF any more - coz that really feels like dead time. Your 72 days must have been a total nightmare.   Waiting to start drugs is better - at least we can do a count down. Here I go again - wishing the weeks away. 
C x


----------



## Witters

Again, you're not alone.  This is just way too spookey!

I'm meant to be doing some accounts and  I keep loosing count of all the sums as my mind's else where   The coundown certainly has begun.  The best part of all this is seeing the drugs dwindle down!

Where's our Liz this morning?


----------



## Cecilie

I was wondering where Liz had got to... 
She's probably being a responsible person and getting on with her work


----------



## LizH

Hi 

I've just got home from work - I can't use FF at work, I tried once and the firewall stopped me.  Probably a good thing actually or I'd not get much work done.

I told my manager about needing a couple of days off for IVF, which he was fine about, and said he would put something very general like 'hospital treatment' on my sick form so nobody else would need to know.  When I got a sick note from the consultant he put 'OHSS through IVF treatment'.  So the personnel lady knows about it now but hopefully she will treat this as confidential.  

Most of my work colleagues know, and all my family and friends know about the fertility treatment too.  It all seems to have been going on for so long that it was easier to tell people.  With hindsight I wish so many people didn't know because if we get a BFN it's going to be awful telling everyone.  I might just tell a select few when we are having our ET in October then it won't be too bad.

For down-regging I've had one injection of Pro-stap (I think) which will last a month, so it's much better than having to inject buserilin everyday, and I can't feel any effects yet.  With the buserilin I got a bit moody and also had back ache, which got worse when I started stimming, don't know what caused this, I always forget to ask things at the hospital.  We found out yesterday that DH will have to inject me with gestone intra-muscular in the  and he has a big fear of needles  .  I hope he will be able to manage!!


Liz xx


----------



## Witters

Liz, so you _are _ the sensible one that actually works at work  Through no fault of your own though 

I see you have been TTC for 3 years. That's a long time. We are just over 2 years which seems like a lifetime. Sorry that the hospital messed up your sick note after your manager was so understanding and tried to be general about it. That was really thoughtful of him. I'm sure the HR lady will be understanding about it all.

You are very lucky to have just one shot to de-reg! Sorry that you react to the buserelin. I feel very lucky that I don't now. Not so sure about the intra-muscular one though, they're bad enough when someone professional does it. If DH is too scared, could you get someone else to do it? Like a close friend or family member? Is it just a one of injection? If so, maybe you could arrange for one of the nurses to do it at the clinic? One way or another, those meds will be in you doing their bit!


----------



## LizH

Hi Witters

The intra-muscular injections have to be done every day for several weeks I think, so it would be more convenient for DH to do it.  If he can't manage I could arrange for a nurse at my GP's to do them, then go to hospital at week-ends but don't really want to do this.  I think the gestone is the same as cyclogest, so the hospital said that changing to pessaries may also be an option, but St James's in Leeds where I go for ET prefer injections.  I'm sure we'll sort something out!

Anyway must go and make something to eat, back later..

Liz


----------



## Witters

Ahh, the progesterone in oil ones.  I've always dreaded having to do those.  See how you get on, atleast you know you can fall back onto the pesseries.  Although they're not perticularly pleasent, but atleast they are easy.


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Girls

I'm clocking off today now - you'll have to do the night shift for me Liz as I have no FF at home! 

Liz I agree with Witters - would be a good plan to ask someone else to do the jab. Unless you can reach yourself, or do it somewhere else??! I get neck ache trying to get a needle in my bum but find front of thigh very easy. DH started off doing my buserilin injections then after a few days stopped as he was getting more and more jittery about hurting me. Actually found it a lot less painful doing it myself!

I'm sorry too that you had side effects with Buserilin. I felt great on it - so I was very lucky. Like Witters, it was the stimming that made me feel bad.  I wonder if the back ache was your kidneys reacting to the drugs Liz??

I think anything over a year is a lifetime of TTC... If it's any consolation, it doesn't really get any worse after two years, although it doesn't get any better either - the pain sort of plateaus. Or did for me anyway. Hopefully we're all 3 of us on the home stretch now though   

Hope you both have a lovely evening and I look forward to catching up tomorrow. Off home to try and get some chicken casserole inside me!!

 
Cecilie x x x


----------



## LizH

I will have a chat with DH to find out if he feels comfortable going ahead with the injections. 



Liz


----------



## Cecilie

Good Morning My PCOS/OHSS/FET Friends!

I was telling DH last night how great it is to have found two people on FF who are exactly like me. A couple of my friends have had IVF but for totally different reasons to me. It felt a bit lonely before, and it's so good to share the little details with other women. I thought DH would think I was being a bit of a cyber-weirdo, disappearing into an unreal world.   But actually he really understood and is being very supportive about my new-found support network.

I hope you're both well and happy this morning. What did your DH say about the injections Liz? 
How are you doing today Sarah? Planning to get any work done? I'm going to try harder today, but I will be dropping back in every time I feel I deserve a break!  

Speak soon
 Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Good morning!

Cecilie, glad that your DH is being supportive about us   My DH is too.  He can only understand so much.  I too am very grateful to have met you both.  Going through IVF is one thing, but the PCOS and OHSS is a whole different chapter.  I'm doing well today.  I have found that I am enjoying my ribena today, so I will enjoy the fluid intake for a change.  One of the guys here bought me a McDonalds  milkshake yesterdaywhich went down well.

Liz, yes, I would check to see how your DH feels about doing the shots.  There is bound to be someone that can help do it for you.  I'll be doing pesseries though, so I'm sure if you go that route, it will be just as effective.

My poor DH is exhibiting today.  He was setting up the stand when he bent down and ripped his trousers!  Not just a little rip, but virtually the whole back seam!  I had to find a M&S and try to direct him to it to buy some new ones!  Can you imagine how he felt walking around M&S with his   hanging out   Thankfully he has bought some new ones now so is decent!


----------



## Cecilie

at your DH's   

  

I'm burning a load of promotional CDs today for my DH to take to an exhibition he's doing next week. It's good because I don't really have to think very hard so I can post simultaneously and still be getting on with work  

Good news about the ribena Witters! I've been very bad this morning and got a latte from Costa Coffee  
A little of what you fancy and all that. I did have a good breakfast and ate half a cabbage with my chicken casserole last night, so I'm doing better than I was.  

C x


----------



## Witters

There we go again!  We're even married to the same Man!  So, what does your DH do?  What's the exhibition he's doing?  

Mine is in IT - impementation and consultation mainly to do with server based computing.  This is his 4th exhibition in two weeks, it was kind of like a tour around the Country.  He's in Leicester today...

Good for you on the latte and cabbage!  I had macaroni cheese last night


----------



## Cecilie

I know - I did  when I saw that your DH was doing exhibition. Spooky!
My DH is a bit IT phobic though, as he's a jeweller and of the mad haired creative type . He has a shop which I work in doing admin etc some days of the week. The rest of the week I practice acupuncture.

See link below for some of the stuff DH has made. The bottom right hand picture is the tiara he made for me for our wedding. Spoilt girl!  He did suggest that we sell it in our shop after the wedding, but I wouldn't have any of that! I have a fantasy about one day having a DD to pass that tiara on to for her wedding, and maybe even a grand daughter after that....

http://www.whoswhoingoldandsilver.com/search/portfolio.asp?did=161

C x


----------



## Witters

Wow!  That is some neat stuff!  I love your tiara, it's beautiful!  I wouldn't sell it either (but then, me being you, you would know that already! )  I don't think that you have some kind of fantasea, it will be reality at some point 

So, does he have a shop in London?  I have a friend that makes jewellary and she works in a London shop.  Not sure if you know of her, her name is Collette...

Interesting that you work there doing admin, that's what I do here in my DH's business.  Also the accupuncture, I am a hairdresser and beauty therapist by trade!  Although I didn't branch out into the accu side of things.  Tell me, does it really help with infertility?  People keep talking about it, giving great views, and I think about trying it myself but never get around to booking an appointment.


----------



## Cecilie

DH has a shop in Haslemere in Surrey. The show next week is in London though. I don't know any jewellers called Collette...

I'd definitely recommend acupuncture (obviously  ) I've posted some blurb on the FET board about it if you want to read more, or if you want to find a practitioner local to you. There is significant evidence to show that acu increases success rates of IVF, and it's good for helping your body through the trauma of the drugs.

Our parallel lives are very funny. I'd love to meet up with you at some point if you're up for that. (Maybe Liz might want to as well - can't remember where she is though.. ) I won't be at all offended if you'd rather not meet though and would prefer to stay cyber-mates. No pressure either way!

C x


----------



## Witters

I'll go and see that post you did then.  I don't know where Liz is in the Country, but it would be fun to meet up at some point.

Collete is more of a trainee at the moment, but she is certainly trying to work her way up the ladder.  The stuff she does is gorgeous.  I like your DH's as it's minimalistic.  I'm not a fussy kind of a girl


----------



## Witters

Anyone know what the bubbles mean?  I'm gonna go add you both some whatever they are!


----------



## Cecilie

Just looked at Liz's post - she's in Leeds  
Do you ever go to London Liz? If so we could all meet there some time...  
Bubbles are sweet - I think they're good wishes. I've been blowing them for both of you too... there's some blurb about  it on the admin board (or one of those boards at the top of the list to do with the site). There's a thread just all about bubbles that's been going for ages - I can't keep up with it though - those bubble girls post more than we do!!   There's supposed to be a big announcement about bubbles on 31st October...

C x


----------



## Witters

You know all about your bubbles don't you!  

I'll go hunt that post out too...


----------



## Cecilie

Here's a link to one of the bubble threads

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37507.0


----------



## Cecilie

And another couple of links....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36826.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36027.0

C x


----------



## Witters

Ahh, thanks!  I've just blowen you some more bubbles for doing that for me


----------



## Cecilie

Thank you!  
Blew some back at you.
Have been reading a couple of threads on the Men's Board today. It's left me feeling all emotional and sad. Some of the stuff on there is so gut-wrenchingly sad...
C x


----------



## Witters

I know   That must just be awful.  

I have been watching some IVF programmes on the TV, and it's amazing what they do now.  There was one where they managed to 'operate' if that's the right word and managed to get enough sperm for ICSI and they became pregnant ith twins!  Amazing stuff


----------



## Cecilie

Witters

If you fancy a walk one Sunday let me know - I think my mad ginger pointer would love to meet your beautiful wolves   

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Ahhh, you have a dog too?  Not sure (s)he would like to meet my two.  They are crazy!  They get very excited, and aren't too bad on a quiet walk, but when they see other dogs, they just want to play.  Unfortunately, their play is a little rough for most.  They are tough dogs!  I love them to bits though. 

Tell me about your pointer...

Liz should be logging in soon


----------



## Cecilie

My pointer is a Viszla and mad as a brush. He's seven but people still ask me "how old is your puppy?" because he's very bouncy... He's my pal. I've had him since before I met DH and he was my flat mate and my date for a couple of years! There were a few ruffled feathers when DH moved in with us - but now they're inseperable. Luckily DH loves dogs and has always had them himself, so he knew how to communicate with my ginger friend   We're always talking about getting another one, but can't decide on the breed. Maybe in the spring when we've finished work on the house.

Actually, re the men's board - the thing I found sad on there were all the tales of relationship break-up, particularly as a result of women feeling like they wanted to leave their DHs to get on with their lives with another woman - someone who could give them children.. I remember feeling like that a while back, but I suppose recently have been too wrapped up in the actual treatment to think too much about it being "my fault".  Have you felt guilty about not being able to give DH a child? I think it's particularly hard for those with step children and none of their own. Neither DH or I have any children so we don't have that extra layer of emotions to deal with...

You home from work yet Liz

C x

C x


----------



## Witters

Your pointer sounds like my boy!  Maku is 8 years old, but he is very puppyish.  He never has time to stop, he's on the go all the time with something.  Nukka, the white one is my girl.  She is 3 now and extremely cute - which she knows.  She loves the attention and sits there looking very sweet, like butter wouldn't melt - but believe me, it would!  She does everything on the sly when nobody's looking   She is a cuddle bunny though, she loves a good squeeze   What would you get if you got another?  Two isn't that much worse than one really.

Oh, I thought you were talking about male factor IF.  I am extremely lucky in my relationship with DH.  We are able to openly talk about anything and everything which really helps with all this.  Children are very important to me and we both would be devistated if we couldn't have any.  BUT he is the most important thing in my life and I am in his.  There is no way that I could even consider leaving him over this.  We will work it out.  If IVF doesn't work, there's adoption.  If adoption doesn't work, there's our pets, if that doesn't work out, there is us and that's all that matters.  Our pets are like our children as it is.  I think we are both in this together.  In our relationship, there is no me and you, there is only an US.  We are very lucky.  Like you said, it might be a different story if there were step children, but there isn't for us.


----------



## Cecilie

If we get another it could be anything from a Rhodesian ridgeback to a lurcher or some sort of terrier   It'll be DH's choice as I already got my ginger boy. DH's last dog was a lurcher ***** - have a feeling that's what we might end up with. DH is a gemini though (like me, in fact) - so the dog plan changes weekly  

Your relationship with DH sounds great. Makes me   to read about it. 

DH and I would also adopt if this doesn't work out. No children isn't really an option and there's no reason in the world why adoption wouldn't work out. We would adopt from China, where older couples are preferred anyway, so at least there isn't that awful time pressure. Having said that - I don't want to be drawing my pension before a child arrives into our lives  

I'm signing off for the day now - going home to my two boys for a walk before it gets dark.
Lots of love to you and to Liz when she joins you.

 
Cecilie x


----------



## LizH

hope you are both well, I'm glad it's Friday tomorrow.  I had to work late tonight so only just logged on.  

I spoke to DH and he said he is happy to have a go at injecting, so we'll see how he goes.  Thanks for your suggestions though.

Your dogs sound great fun, I would love a dog but we've got a cat who would not be impressed!

We do go to London occasionally as DH has family there so we could maybe organise a week-end away after our treatment.

Anyway, feeling a bit tired so I'll log on tomorrow.

Bye, Liz xx


----------



## Witters

Morning you two!

Liz, glad that DH is willing to try injecting for you.  Maybe you could get him to practice on an orange first?  That's how they get nurses to start right?  It's meant to feel the same, you know, the initial resistance etc.  It might make him feel better??

Cecilie, I wonder what DH will decide on then?  All of those breeds are nice.  But like you say, he could end up with a yorkshire terrier or even a saint bernard by when the time comes!  

Hey, I've noticed a difference - we're not gemini!  I'm Aquarius and DH is Taurous - how on earth do you spell those?

In answer to your question yesterday, no, I don't think we did get much work done!  Maybe we might today?


----------



## Cecilie

Good morning Sarah and Liz  

I've tried to be good this morning and get some stuff done before logging on... That's it now though - I'll be popping in and out of the board all day - can't resist it.  

I just noticed something hilarious - in my post about what sort of dog DH would choose I wrote that he will probably end up with a lurcher b**ch, and it's been changed to "lurcher woman"!!! The b word must be illegal on this site  

I got my "official" timetable for treatment from my clinic yesterday. For some reason (- prob my long cycles?) I don't start Buserilin till 17th October. This felt like a mini-disaster yesterday, coz I'm really looking forward to starting drugs  (silly, I know  ), but I've got my head round it now and it's great to have all the dates. they are as follows:
17th Oct - down regging
31st Oct - baseline scan & progynova 4mgs
6th Nov - Progynova 6mg
17th Nov - embies thawed
18th Nov - FET

I'm going to go back to your timetables and check, but I think I'm going to be a little way behind you Sarah and a long way behind you Liz.  Either way, in a couple of months we'll all know for sure how this cycle's gone...  

Well done to your DH for giving the injections a go Liz. Bless them - I think this whole thing is so hard for them- it makes them feel helpless not being able to do that much. I think doing the injections together is quite good bonding. 

When I met DH he had a cat he'd inherited. She was very unimpressed with my dog when she moved in, but it sorted itself out and once Odin stopped wanting to eat the cat they became pals. They really miss each other now if they're apart, and they curl up together to sleep. Like you were saying Sarah, the animals become our babies. It does feel more like coming home to a family when you have pets than if there's just the two of you.

My poor DH had to deal with some irrational nonsense from me this morning. We're both working 6 days a week at the moment, and although my days at the shop are not taxing and I love my acupuncture days, there's not a lot of time in the week for fun and housework... This Sunday I had planned to do my cleaning in the morning before meeting friends for sunday lunch. I know it sounds insane, but the thought of getting on top of the mess at home on sunday morning has really kept me going this week as I've had to push aside piles of paper and dirty laundry in order to just move from one side of a room to another. GROSS! So when we realised this momrning that we're both going to have to work on Sunday now, because of the exhibition next week, I lost it and just dissolved in tears. I'd like to blame the drugs, but I'm not taking any!!!

It'll all be a bit easier after the exhibition, but what I wouldn't give for an extra day in the week. Wouldn't that be bliss??

So Sarah, you're the sociable, slightly whacky one (acquarius - I don't know how you spell that either!!) and DH is the grounded, steady one (taurus)  

Do either of you girls day dream about illegal stuff like the exact due date if you get a BFP this time, what star sign the child will be, whether you'll be needing winter or summer maternity/baby clothes?? I'm a terror - I have to really pull myself together not to go there too much, as I think it might make the fall greater if it doesn't work out....

Will love you and leave you for a bit now - sorry for the long ramble!! Will check in again a bit later when I've done some work  

Lots of love, Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

I did think the lurcher woman was a funny expression, but just thought you were being polite!  So, we have learnt no swear words even if they are not meant in that way 

I'm impressed that you have got some bits done first.  I kind of did that yesterday, but didn't work out like that today.  Nobody appreciates how much work goes into these exhibitions do they?  We create our own stand, and we also build it on the day ourselves.  When I say we, I actually mean DH, but I help a little and even if I don't, it still cuts into our personal time.  Sorry that your weekend will be spoilt.  I understand the only having weekends to catch up on housework thing.  When it gets to Friday, I hate it, it's so depressing to look around and see mess everywhere.

Yay for having your schedual!  My FET is likely to be around the 6th November, so a week or so before you that's all.  I did notice that they will thaw your embies the day before.  Mine they will thaw in the morning and transfer that afternoon all things well.  All we can hope is that this time in a couple of months, we'll be a preggo group 

I do look up my due date if we were to be successful in that month, but that's all.  I've never thought about maternity wear or anything like that.  Maybe who's birthday it will be near, but nothing else.  I have so much wanted to check out some baby stuff in the shops, but keep myself away.  That's my reward for when it does happen.  There is nothing exciting to look forward to otherwise.  

I'll be back later...


----------



## Cecilie

Oh, I'm glad it's not just me that gets to the end of the week before they get to the housework!!
I have three priorities on week days: walking the dog, cooking and getting to bed at a reasonable time. Everything else comes a long way down the list - especially cleaning. Would get someone to do it if I could afford it!   
Can you take your dogs to work with you? Or maybe you work from home?
Our ginger friend is with my DH all day. He can't bear to be alone for very long as he's always had company. And, I suppose because he's an only child  
How do you think yours would be with a baby in the house? Odin would be devastated I think. But he does love a smelly nappy, so maybe that will make up for the tragedy of having to share me  
I, like you, never actually go into shops that sell baby stuff or anything like that. Except when I'm buying for other people's babies. (That makes me feel really weird). I can't help dreaming though - like the tiara thing... Like you say though - hopefully the three of us will be a pregnant trio, then we can chat about all that baby stuff ad nauseum!! 

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Yeah, my priorities are my animals during the week.  I have my two dogs, a cockateil, marine fish and a horse of all things!  They definately all keep me busy!  Not sure about having a cleaner in.  A) I wouldn't trust anyone enough, and B) I don't think they tidy do they?   They'd have to come in on a Monday!

I could never bring the dogs to work, they would cause havok!  If they didn't make a mess, they'd make a noise. If they didn't make a noise, they'd distract everyone.  If they didn't distrace anyone, they'd escape!  Siberian Huskies are well known for their escaping abilities, and Maku certainly adds to the stats!  They are much safer and happier to be left at home.  They have each other and we have an outside run that we leave them in, so we know they are safe and can't get out!  It has vertical bars, a roof and a concrete floor!  Yes, they can climb and jump and dig.  Maku has jumped over a 7 foot fence before now and got out of chain linked fencing.  

We will have to see how they get on with a new baby.  The breed is known for it's gentle, non aggressive behavoiur and love for children.  They are great with friends' children, but it may be different if they don't ever leave and take all of my attention.  We will make a point of having 'doggy time' to keep them involved.  At the moment, they are used to being in their run from 7am through to 8pm, so we will continue with that routine, by which time, hopefully the baby would be in bed.  Like I say, we shall see...


----------



## Cecilie

What flavour horse is it?
I have a very old, very retired part arab. Also ginger and mad, like my dog. I've had him for 25 years - since he was a yearling, but haven't ridden him at all for two years. He is shoeless and a full time babysitter now. My father breeds from a couple of mares and Tom babysits the foals when they leave their mothers  
I'd love to get another horse, but think I'll have to wait until my fairy god mother grants me that extra day in the week....
C x


----------



## Witters

I really don't believe this!  You have a horse too?   

Tom sounds like my first pony Apollo.  He was a 14hh2 chestnut Arab x New Forest.  He was real good fun and extremely cheeky!  Sadly he developed laminitus and had to be put to sleep at the grand old age of 28 years old.  It sounds like you will be keeping Tom until he dies.  I do that too.  I could never sell them on, I'm soppy like that.  Woody is only 10 years old, so I'll have him for a while yet!

Woody, my current horse is and ex-racehorse.  I rescued him after he badly bowed his tendon.  He had a years worth of pure stable rest during recovery.  I had him as soon as he was allowed out and gradually bought him back into light work.  I must admit, I don't ride him as much as I should or would like, but he is happy enough.  He loves the cows that he goes out to play with!  He tends to be in the 'labor ward' with all the new born calves.  The Mums are very good and allow him to part look after them.  He is 16hh2 and is dark bay with no white what so ever.  You are right about an extra day in the week.  Even an extra hour or two on the end of a day would be good

I found your accu post and looked up my local clinic.  I am just waiting on a reply from them.  Thanks!


----------



## Cecilie

Iknow - re. the similarities - I've just stopped being surprised now he he.
Tom is 15 hands 3inches - quite tall and lanky for an arab boy. His sire was anglo arab and quite big. He's chestnut with long white socks all round and a white flare.
Before him I had 2 cobs. The flighty skinny types are more fun though - even though I spent a lot of quality time on my   when I was breaking Tom in. Not because he was naughty - just skittish  

Woody sounds lovely...

I just went to Woolworths on a mercy mission to get sticky backed velcro tape for the exhibition and water for me - trying sooo hard to get healthy again! And I counted 6 pregnant women on the two minute walk up the road. How is that possible? Some days - like today - it makes me feel a bit ill to see it. Not in a bad way - just makes me feel sad for me I suppose. I always hope that they realise how lucky they are and how precious little ones are. ... Oh well.

C x


----------



## LizH

Hi

finished work a bit earlier as it's Friday.  I am trying to work this out but getting confused - are you both at exhibitions and using a laptop to post on FF?

I always work out the month of my due date when I'm having treatment, and also started thinking about maternity clothes.  I was really annoyed in August because I had my winter wardrobe organised, but if it works out this time I'll probably need both winter and summer maternity clothes.

Liz


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Liz & Sarah

Liz, you sound like me re the maternity wear   I've never got as far as buying anything, but I do think about what I might need in terms of winter/summer etc!! I so hope this works out for all three of us. We'd all have August babies, I think... My preg test date - if I get that far - is 1st December. When do you 2 test? Sorry to ask - I know you've already told me your dates - but I've got dates floating around like mad in my head.

I'm not at an exhibition at the moment - I'm in the shop DH and I have. But I don't have internet at home, only in the shop. Next week I'll be rushing between shop, acupuncture clinics and the exhibition in London. I'm quite glad FET didn't fall at that time, coz it's going to be really hectic and difficult to get cover etc.

How's your week been Liz? 

Are either of you doing anything special at the weekend? 

C x


----------



## LizH

Hi

My week has been OK, really glad it's Friday though.  I am a careers adviser in schools and it is really busy at the moment.  All the school-leavers are wanting appointments but we can't see everyone at once so it gets a bit hectic at this time of year.  We also have to keep in touch with those that left school over the summer and make sure they get a job/college place.

Going to see a friend tomorrow who is 30 and she is having a bit of a party.

Anyway must go, DH is moaning that I spend too much time on here.

Have a good week-end.

Liz


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Liz and Sarah

I've been treating (acupuncture) since 8 this am, but have popped to the shop to finish some stuff for this famous exhibition! Couldn't resist checking the thread.

Your job sounds interesting Liz. Big responsibility. I always bemoan the fact that nobody told me when I was at school how important it is to try to find work that you actually ENJOY! I know this is a luxury most people don't have, but I reckon we should all at least have a go at finding work we like - after all, we spend most of our lives there... I finally found work I love just before I hit 30 when I retrained as an acupuncturist - was in marketing before that - which I hated!!

Have a good 30th tonight Liz. I'm going to a 40th - without DH - he hates parties!! 
Have a good weekend Sarah, whatever you're up to.

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Just popping on quick, I don't normally get on at the weekend, but I'm already bored of the housework! 

Liz, DH was at exhibitions the last couple of weeks, I stayed at the office to cover the phones etc.  one of our biggest customers are career advisors   Have a good time at the 30th party!

Cecilie, have a great time at the 40th!  DH hates parties too - I'm not the biggest fan, it's fine if it's a 'talkie, drinky' party, but I'm no good at the dancing lark.  We both have two left feet and no rhythem!  We were absolutely dreading our first dance at our wedding, but managed to sway in time-ish!

I can't think when my test date will be.  I just re-looked over my Geep cycle flow chart thingey, and they say that transfer will be around day 18, so that's what I worked it on (Nov 6th being transfer day) but it actually says that day 1 is not day 1 of AF, but day 1 of meds, which will be atleast 4 days later, so we couyld actually be syncing Cecilie!  Transfer will likely be November 10th / 11th and so test day will be 14 days later, so November 24th/25th.  I'll take your word for it that it/they (   ) will be due in August 06.  I can handle that   In fact it will be perfect with Woody, as he will be out 24/7 from about May through to September, so at my most pregnant, to about a month old - perfect!  This is just meant to be! 

Woody is very skitsey too.  Some days he's fine, others he just wants to run, and bearing in mind he won lots of races, he can run fast when he wants to!  He does have a habit of bucking though, so like you have been on the ground a fair amount of time.  He tends to buck and twist and arch his back, so I can usually sit to it for the first twenty odd times, but then he catches me out   Little monster!  DH has banned me from riding him from the beginning of treatment right through to after the birth...  Not that I'm arguing with that 

Right, better go as Wilfred the washing machine is calling me!   Cecilie, I hope you don't have too much work to do this weekend.  Best of luck for next week if you don't manage to get on.  Which days is the exhibition running?

Bye Liz!


----------



## Witters

Hello!

I hope you are both ok and the exhibition is going well Cecilie.

I had my appointment yesterday and we are all set to start meds on Sunday


----------



## LizH

Hi

That's great news Sarah about starting tx on Sunday.  Will your ET be about 4 weeks after starting drugs?  It is so different to a fresh IVF cycle isn't it?  I go back to the hospital next Monday and if all is well, I will start taking tablets to build up my womb lining.  Good luck for Sunday.

Liz


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Girls  

Hope you're both well and happy and having a good week.
I'm in sleepwalking mode now - working too many hours and not sleeping enough! Was in London yesterday at the exhibitioin - and will be again later in the week, but having a shop day today, which is great - coz I get to log on   This evening I'm seeing a IF patient of mine who's baby is 1 week late now and hospital wants to induce her. Patient doesn't want this so we're going to use needles to try to encourage the baby to come out. Aw - just as I was writing that last sentence I got a text from the aforementioned patient saying she's gone into labour. Great in lots of ways, although I do secretly love doing inductions... Bodes well for mum and baby that things have got going naturally though. Funnily enough - the lady's also "a thin PCOSer". She got pg naturally in the end - consultant wanted to give her metformin, but she wanted to use diet and acu only. She's been lucky, and it's lovely to know that PCOS doesn't have to mean permanent IF.

40th on saturday night was hilarious - I got completely legless on one glass of wine and then danced my pants off and crawled in at 1.30am. Made a really nice change - I was just in the mood for letting my hair down (in my own slightly unspectacular one glass of wine sort of way!!) - me and DH are usually a real pair of hermits.

How was the 30th Liz?

Liz - good luck with your appointment on monday - hope everything is properly shut down so that you can start womb lining build up. What are you taking for that? How are you feeling? 

Witters, honey, I'm a bit confused now about how your clinic has worked out your timings.  Sorry - it doesn't take much, I'm blonde...I thought day 1 was always day 1 of AF.  When do you start down-regging? If your FET is 10/11th then you'll be exactly a week ahead. That's pretty close.

Speak soon

Love and dust
Cecilie x x x


----------



## Cecilie

Hello  

You girlies OK?
Hope you're both just busy doing nice things and that you're having a good weekend.
I'll be back here on Tuesday.

C x


----------



## LizH

Hi

Hope you have had a good week-end.  I have been quite busy, cooked a meal for some friends last night and been out for a walk today.

Cecilie - thank you for asking, the 30th party was good, I had a few glasses of wine though, which I probably shouldn't be doing.  Because of your post about acupuncture, I am thinking of having a go.  I'm going to ring some up tomorrow.

Liz


----------



## Witters

!!

Sorry I've been MIA, my email notification stopped for some reason   I thought you girls were still very busy.

Cecilie, glad you had a good time at the party, and that the exhibition went well.  Has it finished now?  One glass of wine is enough for me to go wobbly legged too.  I do a bit better with a spirit, but not by much!  Good to hear you enjoyed yourself though!

I was working rough dates as day 1 being AF.  Transfer usually works out to be done on day 18.  For this particular treatment, they class day 1 as the first day you start meds, which is usually day 4 or 5.  Do, Transfer day is not actually day 18, but day 18+4=Day 22.  Don't worry, I got confused too!

Liz, glad you had a good time at the party too!  It seems like we missed out!  Although we did go out and had a romantic table for two on Saturday night.  DH wanted to have a pre-meds/bfp meal as it will be the last time I can dring for hopefully a long time.  So atleast I didn't miss out on the glass of wine!  I had just one glass and really had to walk carefully focussing on the door to get out!  Atleast at a party, you are all a bit tipsy!

So Liz, if you are about to start on the estrogen tablets today (or do you mean a week today?) then I shouldn't be too far behind.  I started the provera tablets yesterday, so AF should be here around the 19th, then I'll start the estrogen around the 22nd.  So less than two weeks after you.


----------



## Witters

Morning!

I started my first shot this morning!  Finally feel like I'm getting somewhere now 

There's only a few of us in the office today and typically, it's gone crazy!  Hopefully it will ease up soon...


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Both  

Witters - great news that you've started shots - bet you're over the moon. I can't wait... I have 6 days to go till Buserilin (start on monday). I've just found out that a close friend who recently misscarried an ICSI pg is starting to de-reg on the same day as me, so that's lovely. We see the same consultant so can hhold each other's hands. It's funny though - I still feel like you guys probably understand my situation better having done the OHSS thing and are having FETs....

How are you both feeling?

Liz, I hope you find an acupuncturist near you. It can be really helpful and supportive to your emotional as well as physical self. Good luck with it. I'm going to see mine tonight, and I'm quite excited about it. I haven't had treatment for a while and feel like I really need it.

I'm doing the calming things down bit now - gearing up for no booze, coffee etc. As you say - hopefully it'll be a very long time till we can have a drink again, so I bought myself a bottle of champagne last night. I'm having a glass each night this week - by friday it'll be finished and very flat!! My DH doesn't drink, so it's actually very easy for me not to as well, but I'm making the most of this week before total health kick starts monday.  

Enjoy your week both of you.

Lol Cecilie


----------



## Witters

I wonder why I'm not getting email notifications?    I've just stopped watching the topic and restarted watching it again.

Cecilie, that's great that you have someone close by to go through this with.  I know what you mean though about us understanding eachother more though.  I hear people talking about increasing stims and I wince in pain!

How did the exhibitions go in the end?  Do you think they were successful?  It's very hard to tell.  For us, it's more to show people we are still about and going strong.  The sector that we are in are very slow moving.  If we have a May exhibition, we are lucky to be contacted by the January, then an actual purchase order a few months after that!

Yep, I'm into the no booze, healthy eating phase now.  It doesn't bother me really.  I like the odd glass now and then, but am equally happy with a squash or lemonade.  infact, the metformin tablets I'm on say I shouldn't be drinking alcohol alongside them.

I eventually had a reply from an accupuncturist.  He is quoting £60 per treatment and recommend a course.  He was saying to have a few prior to my treatment to balance my body and then more specific treatments around my actual treatment cycle.  I guess I'm too late to start it now.  What would you recommend?  Would it be better to wait and start it up if this is a BFN cycle?  That way, I can get my body balanced before the treatment....


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Witters
I'd recommend you get acupuncture treatment now and up to ET. £60 is quite expensive - I charge that for initial consultation - one and a half hours - and £40 for follow up treatments. I usually see patients weekly for the first five weeks or so then after that less often - depending on cycle/drug treatments etc.
Will tell you about exhibition etc tomorrow - have to get my weeks' figures together for our accountant and then go off for my acu session.
Have a nice evening!
C x


----------



## Witters

Thanks!  I may see if there is another place near me then.  From how I read it, it will be £60 per treatment, regardless if it is the initial one or not.  

I'll keep you posted.


Oh, and I got an email notification again


----------



## Cecilie

Morning Girls  

Witters - what is the email notification thing?? I only get those if someone sends me a personal message.
Had acupuncture last night. Bliss - I felt really floaty all the way home. My acu is lovely; I get such a positive vibe from him and his good intent. I'm quite happy to entrust him with my uterus!!  

Exhibition wasn't as good for us this year as it usually is - it was a lot more quiet than previous years. I'm sure it's the London bombings. Fair enough I say - I don't go to London unless I really need to.  It was still worth doing though, and we sold some and got some commissions - and  like you say, it's good PR to be seen at these things. It's also quite fun to catch up with other people from the industry. The two stands just opposite us belong to these 2 gay guys who are really funny and just had me laughing all day. 

How are you both feeling? Any side effects? Anything different from last time? Are you taking HRT Liz? How is that? 

Have a good day both of you.

Cecilie


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, I get an email when someone replies.  My inbox gets built up, but I just delete them all.  It saves me from having to find our little group.  It will only email once until you view the topic, so if there are 10 posts before you check back, you will only get the one email.

I must go search out another accu, I never had a chance yesterday.  Glad you feel refreshed again.

I agree about the London exhibitions.  We try to avoid it if we can.  Thankfully we never really have to go.  Having said that, DH went there last week...  Glad you had some lighthearted giggles going on with the gay guys.  We just got nosey exhibitors coming onto our stand trying to find out extra information.  Mind you, in our industry, we are all pretty competative.  I am glad to say that we are climbing the ladder and gaining more and more customers, but that is to the disgust of the other competative Companies!

I am doing well with my injections.  Mine was really good today, I didn't bleed at all.  I have lots of surface thread veins on my thigh and always seem to chatch one, even if it doesn't look obvious.  Must have got lucky this time!  Weird thing happened though, I checked the syringe to make sure all the meds had gone in, and right there on the needle was a hair!  OK, so I haven't shaved my legs for a while  How clever was that though to get that tiny needle right through the hair!  This time around, I have been getting headaches and dizzy spells.  Not sure why.

Liz, how are you doing?


----------



## Witters

We just had a scene from the Krypton factor in which case the contestants failed obismally!  I asked if someone could make up a pallet ready to be collected.  There were 55 boxes to go on it.  At my desk, I have a monitor that shows the CCTV at the front door, so was watching them.  They found a pallet and carried it in on end.  They layed it on the floor and started to load the boxes onto it.  By this point, everyone was at my desk watching them, and wondering if they will work out what they've done wrong.  Time ticked by, and they continued.  Eventually, one of the guys couldn't take any more and went downstairs and asked how many more they are planning to put on there. 'Another row' was the answer.  They were then asked how they planned on getting it outside.  One of them walked to the door and kind of measured it out with his arms and the reality dawned!  Rewind... they bought the pallet in on end.  Yep, it wouldn''t fit through the door!  But, it doesn't end there.  The answer they gave was 'but that was the smallest pallet, so we had no choice!'  Hello? How's that going to help, you still can't get it through the door!  What's wrong with preparing it outside?  So, they moved it outside, but put it in next doors parking space.  Bear in mind, parking is very restricted here, and everyone goes mad if someone takes their space.  Honestly, it makes me wonder who we employ! So, we got them to move it in front of Sean's car.  A few minutes later (this time for a giggle) Sean went out and said he had to leave to go to a meeting!  It was very funny


----------



## Cecilie

At the guys with the pallet. Reminded me of an email I got yesterday - I've pasted it below.

Cecilie x

One Question IQ test

Here's a one question IQ Test to help you decide how
you should spend the rest of your day......

There is a mute who wants to buy a toothbrush.
By imitating the action of brushing one's teeth, he
successfully expresses himself to the shopkeeper
and the purchase is done.

Now if there is a blind man who wishes to buy a pair
of sunglasses, how should he express himself? 

Think about it first before scrolling down for
the answer...

...
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
He opens his mouth and says. "I would like to buy a
pair of sunglasses"
If you got this wrong - please pack up your things,
turn off your computer,
and call it a day.


----------



## Cecilie

Witters - let me know if you want name of acu - I've got my British Acupuncture Register here - can give you some names if you tell me most convenient nearest town.

I've finally worked out the email notification thing  

I should add that I actually got that one question IQ thing horribly wrong too. So I would have loaded the pallet indoors too. Well, I am blonde...

I can't believe you bleed every jab - that's nasty. I'm very lucky, I only bled once or twice and only got a couple of bruises. Love the hair target practice. A million quid says you couldn't repeat it  

Sorry you're feeling rough this time... I had a feeling that it might be different each cycle. I felt so great on Buserilin last time, I'm just praying it's the same now. Are you doing the milk drinking thing? 

It's my god son's 4th birthday today so am going to see him after work. Can't believe he's 4 already.. We'd already been TTC for almost a year by the time he was conceived - seems weird that we're not much further along with our baby making efforts than we were then...

What do you say to people who ask you if you're planning to have children. I sometimes say that we'd like to make a baby but that we don't seem to be very good at it...  That usually shocks people into changing the subject.


----------



## Witters

Love the email - guess what, I am blonde too, so I joined you in getting the answer wrong!    I guess I work in the right place 

I'd love for you to recommend me an accu.  Southampton would be the best place for me if you could find someone there.  Thanks in advance!  I don't bleed every time, but do quite often.  Last time, I found an area that was good, and it's just a matter of finding it again.  I'm not even going to take up the challenge of shooting through a hair again, I know it won't happen again.  Might even shave my legs tonight just to make sure!   Oh, anfd after the whole month or however long it was, I only got two bruises, so no problem there with me.

We are always getting asked when will we have children   We just say we're too busy for all of that and when we do get a chance, we have to practice!  That usually shakes them off, or else I just try to turn it around to them or change the subject.  It can be very heartwrenching at times.

Enjoy seeing your God Son.  Situations like that just bring out the reality of all this struggle, so it is always hard.  Just look at him for who he is, rather than what he represents in your eyes.  I bet he is adorable and a real cheeky character 

My emails have stopped again


----------



## Cecilie

My new found email notification also not working...
I don't know any Southampton acus personally, but here are some that are members of the British Acupuncture Council:
Tracey Curry 01489 878337
Penelope Clay 02380 472193
Peter Hewitt 02380 558782
Liz Snaith 01489 781103
Sari Tollefsen 07837 110134 (mobile)
Give a few of them a call, find out where they are and see if you like the sound of them!

My god son is beautiful   and a little terror   in equal measures  

Have a good evening, and hello to Liz too - hope you're ok - let us know what's happening with you  

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Thanks for that Cecilie.  I will call them and see what's what.  The one I called isn't on that list.

Hi Liz!

Nothing exciting going on this end.  I can't believe we are Thursday already!  Where has this week gone?


----------



## Cecilie

Good Morning Girls  

I know - thursday already is quite scary. So much to do and so little time and motivation   It's tipping it down here and I have a migraine. So I've had better days!! 

God son was gorgeous last night - although quite overexcited by the time I got there - he'd had quite a lot of chocolate and presents...

How are you feeling today Witters? 

Liz - are you ok? Hope so. 

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Glad you had a good time with your God Son.  It's amazing how chocolate and change even the quietest of children!

I'm doing good.  No real s/e's so far which is great.  Are you getting ready for Monday?  That's when you start meds right?

I wonder if Liz relies on email notifications too?  If she hasn't popped by soon, maybe we should PM her


----------



## Cecilie

Maybe Liz doesn't want to be our friend any more ....      ( )
She's probably busy getting on with her job and spending time with her DH in the evenings. My DH probably wouldn't like it if I was on FF in the evenings. He likes my full attention  

yes, I'm getting ready for meds on monday - buserilin for two weeks then Progynova and Buserilin together for 2 weeks... I think yours is a bit more complicated isn't it? What HRT are you taking? Can't wait to start the injections - it makes me feel like I'm doing something and getting somewhere. Don't you get fed up with having low grade depression lurking under the surface at all times?? Sounds a bit melodramatic I suppose, but for me there's always that sadness at not having a child and the ability to cry at the drop of a hat. When I'm taking the drugs I don't feel so bad...

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

I think it's important to have something positive to work towards.  Whether that be starting injections or even going out for a nice meal with DH.  TTC makes us already hormonal and tempremental women even worse.  There's no doubt that we are all very emotional, and yes, it is there bubbling under the surface all the time.  I say if you want to cry, then cry.  Bottling it up won't help anything, only make you even more stressed.

For my suppression cycle, I do a week on provera starting cd19, then 0.5ml buserelin starting cd21 onwards.  AF should arrive around cd28-30.  From cd5 onwards, I'll drop the buserelin to 0.25ml and gradually introduce and increase estrogen tablets (Progynova like yours I think) until I'm on about 6 (or is it 9?) a day and progesterone suppositories again increasing to 4 a day.  On the day of transfer, I'll stop the injections, but continue with the strogen and progesterone until the HPT or hopefully until I'm around 8 weeks pregnant.

Only difference I see is that I'm on progesterone also. 

I'm sure Liz still wants to be friends   Only logging on in the evenings must be a pain though.  There is always so much do do when I get in at home.


----------



## Cecilie

You're right, your plan is quite similar to mine then: I start on 4mg Progynova (after Buserilin only for a couple of weeks), then increase to 6mg Progynova, and cyclogest from 3 days before FET, continued through 2ww and to end first trimester if I get that far...

Just spoken to my friend who's having ICSI. She got her timetable this morning and she starts down regging on same day as me and her ET is scheduled for the same day. That is adding such a weird dimension to the whole thing. It'll be amazing if it works for both of us, and quite hard if it works for one and not the other. Luckily we are able to talk properly and can be quite open about all our feelings round this - good and bad...

Liz - I was only joking about you not wanting to be friends   Looking forward to catching up with your news very soon.

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Cyclogest, that's what it's called.  Yes, does sound similar other than I start the cyclogest earlier and have provera this cycle.  That might just be as I don't O on my own though.

The cyclogest is going to be a pian.  I have to do it morning and night and you need to lay down for atleast half an hour.  Night will be fine obviously, but mornings I'll have to wake up at just gone 5am as I need to be at the farm for 6am.  Hey, ho, the joys we go through huh?

That's weird about you and your friend.  I hope it works for both of you, like you say it would be hard if it was one and not the other. It will be great to go through pregnancy, delivery and motherhood together though!


----------



## Cecilie

They never said anything to me about lying down for half an hour with cyclogest!! Must remember to ask them about that. I think I have to do morning and night too. I used to just pop it in there and go about my usual business last time round  

  

Yes, it's weird that my friend has ended up with the same dates. She was planning to wait till after Christmas and just changed her mind recently. Would be amazing if it works out. Feels a bit like the pressure's on for both of us now. Have to keep reminding ourselves that it's out of our control!

Better get on with some work now. I'm so behind - this board is very very addictive!!

Lots of love, and see you before I go home tonight


----------



## Witters

That's what I was told about the cyclogest.  If you got on OK last time, it might be OK without it.  I only took a days worth, so I don't really know.

It is very addictive, you're right!


----------



## LizH

Hello

Sorry, I've not been around but I did a very silly thing on Monday evening, I was vacuuming near the computer and accidently sucked up the telephone wire with the vac, and broke the socket, so haven't been able to get on line for a couple of days!  

Anyway got a new wire and I'm back!!

Hope you are both OK.

Sorry just a quick one, as I'm going out for my first acupuncture appointment soon.  I'm feeling fine, and I am now on estrogen (HRT) tablets.  

Will post again later.

Liz


----------



## Cecilie

Liz - that old chestnut!! The one about vacuuming the PC wire! Right up there with the dog ate my homework    
Only joking...
Glad you're back on track and hope you have a good acupuncture session tonight. I'll be thinking of you and sending you some   for a good treatment.. Glad you're feeling ok and that you're on the HRT now. Not long before your FET..

Witters - have a lovely evening Honey, and we'll speak again in the morning  

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Liz,   indeed!  Glad you got it sorted again, we missed you!  How was your first accu session?  I must make time to call those numbers Cecili kindly found for me.

Cecilie, how are you this morning?  They were interviewing last night, so we never got in until about 8:30pm.  They offered him the job though, so we're just waiting for his answer.  We have real trouble finding new employees with the right skill set.  This one wasn't perfect, but certainly one of the best we've seen in a long while.  Fingers crossed as we really need someone else to ease the load.


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Girls

Liz - how was your acupuncture last night? Glad you're feeling fine on the HRT.

Hello Witters - how are you after your late night in the office? 

To be honest, I'm feeling a bit low today. I keep crying. I've had a migraine for a couple of days and haven't been sleeping, all of which makes me a bit extra tearful... Still, going to some friends for dinner tonight and a girlfriend's coming up for the night tomorrow, so I do have some nice things to look forward to.

What are you two up to this weekend?

Cecilie xx


----------



## Witters

Sorry you're feeling emotional Cecilie.  Could it be ovulation time?  It's great that you have a couple of things to look forward to this weekend though.  Have a great time!

We don't have any exciting plans for this weekend.  We need to do a water and filter change on the fish tank, go buy some more horse feed and general house cleaning, washing, ironing and animal caring.  We may be going round to IL's tomorrow night for a meal as some friends might be going round.  We'll know for definate tomorrow.


----------



## Cecilie

I don't really do ovulation    
Can't wait to start drugs on monday - will probably feel better then.
Your weekend sounds busy Witters. Liz - what you up to?

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Hey, we've reached 100 posts!  Do you think we should start a new thread?

I'll do one now...


----------



## Witters

New home! 

Old thread is here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37516.100


----------



## Witters

Here's a link to our new home: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=39406.0


----------



## Cecilie

Oh - that confused me  

Haven't sent you lovely girls any good stuff for a while - so here's some:

            

      

  

C x


----------



## Witters

Sorry to have confused you!

Thanks for all the good stuff!

Here's some back...


----------



## Cecilie

Thank you


----------



## Witters

I love it how you can move it across the page


----------



## Cecilie

yes - how do you do that, Computer Whizz Kid?


----------



## Cecilie

I'm off home now. 
Hope you both have a lovely evening and weekend - I probably won't be back at the PC till Tuesday. Will be thinking about you both though.

Cecilie


----------



## Witters

Have a good weekend!

Cecilie, look at the buttons above,

B = 
*Bold*
I=
_Italic_
U=
Underline
S=
Strike through
G=
Glow
D=
Shadow
M=
Move


----------



## LizH

Hi Sarah & Cecilie

Hope you have had good week-ends.  I have had a nice relaxing week-end, took DH's dad out for a birthday meal on Friday, then had some friends round for drinks last night.  What did you two do??

Cecilie - are you OK?  My acupuncture session was good, and I felt very relaxed and sleepy afterwards.  Apparently I am a kidney and liver person, and I have stagnation.  I felt I should have asked more questions, but I'm going back on Wednesday.  I don't know if it was related to the acu, but I had a bad headache on Friday.  

Back to hospital tomorrow for a scan and injection training for DH.

With the new thread I have forgotten where you are up to with your treatment - how is it going?

Liz 
xx


----------



## Witters

Morning!

I hope all your weekends were good. Mine was OK. We cleaned the fish tank again, and it now looks very bright and crystal clear. We had been having some high nitrate issues, but the levels have dropped right down, which is great. There are even some little anaenomies and organisms self growing on the rocks, so it must be a happy environment  

Last night, Tony was checking emails, and he couldn't log on. Further investigation proved that none of the servers were on in the server room, yet other machines upstairs in the office were fine. So, as he wouldn't be able to rest, we jumped in the car and drove to the office to check it out. Sure enough, the whole rack of servers were off. The plug on the UPS had blown and took them all down. We were very lucky that it din't start a fire as it could well have done. It looked like the plug had got damp at some point and finally couldn't take any more. So, a new plug later and slowely bringing them all back up, all was luckily fine. It still amazes me how he can tell all of that from 20 miles away!

Liz, sorry about the headache,  I wonder if it came from all the pressure that had been released?  I hope it was a one time only thing.  Good luck at your appointment.  I hope that everything looks good and DH enjoys his lesson!

I finished my provera on Saturday and temp dropped today, along with the arrival of spot and some wicked cramps.  I'm presuming AF will be here either today or tomorrow.  I'm happy about that as this cycle is a nothing cycle.  Bring on the excitement!!

Cecilie, good luck with your first shot today!  Enjoy it!!! 

Liz, remind me, where are you at in your cycle?  Is DH learning the PIO shots?  You must be nearing your appointment with your snowbabies!


----------



## Witters

Hey, AF arrived!!!    

I now have a blood test booked on Thursday to check I'm down regged, then start on the meds.

Checking through the folder again, for some reason, they only let you start on the estrogen on a Saturday, Sunday or Monday so that the transfer will only be on certain days.  A bit cheeky if you ask me - but who am I?  Only the patient     Anyway, it looks like I'll start the estrogen on Saturday


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Girls!  

Thanks for the computer top tip Witters - I'll have a go at that moving thing. Sounds like you had an action packed weekend, what with the night time manoevers!!   Glad it all got sorted. DOn't think I knew your DH is Tony. Mine is too        

Great news that   arrived.   How do you mean that this is a nothing cycle? Probably me being   as usual ! Do they scan you as well as blood test to check the thickness of the lining? My clinic also only does ETs on certain days - mon, wed and Fri. So they tweak the days for drugs here and there... I can't believe you start the oestrogen on saturday already - that's gone so fast.  

Liz - hope your scan went well yesterday? What were they checking for? Witters must be right - your FET must be very soon now? Sorry about your headache - try not to worry about that. Sometimes acupuncture can do that - particularly if you are being treated for liver energy stagnation. Liver energy stagnation people are prone to headaches - and treatment sometimes triggers one - but usually it's only at the beginning of treatment - it's like a healing crisis. Ultimately a good sign! The liver/kidney combo is common to a lot of IF sufferers. Kidneys are responsible for fertility in Chinese medicine, so I nearly always treat kidneys in IF patients.  To keep kidney energy healthy it's important not to work too hard, do too much lifting and pushing heavy stuff and to keep them warm, as well as to keep your feet warm!!


Glad you felt relaxed and sleepy afterwards - also a good sign that you are responding well!

My news - I did my first Buserilin injection last night   Felt rediculously good to be back on the drugs!!   It was all a bit different to last time I started them though - all a lot more casual. I have my baseline scan on 31st October - in 2 weeks. That's when they check that the lining is thin enough - and I guess I'm dues an appointment with   before then.

My weekend was good. Worked on saturday (acupncture clinic) and took my dog out late afternoon. It was so warm - I couldn't believe it - I was out in a T shirt. Bliss! Friday night we were at friends for dinner and saturday night a girl friend came for the evening and stayed over, Sunday was housework, cooking stews and soup for the week and a great "team walk" with 4 friends, 2 kids and 2 dogs. 

Have a good week you two, and I'm sending you both lots of      
     

No, can't get anything to move. Do you press the shift key or something??   

Cecilie x


----------



## Cecilie

By the way - are either of you two doing the milk thing this time round? (Maybe you didn't do it last time...) I'm really struggling with the fluids thing now that it's colder. Don't normally do dairy at all so 1 litre of milk a day goes against the grain. Not sure if that's more for follicle growth than anything else. Any thoughts?

C x


----------



## Witters

Hi there!

Cecilie, we are so funny!  Your DH is Tony too? When you're anoyed with him, does it turn to Antony? 

To get things to move, you have to highlight what you want to move, then hit the 'M' button and you'll get the [m][/m] tags wrapped around it.

When I said it was a 'nothing' cycle, I meant the suppression cycle. It's a cycle that you pretty much know there is no way you'll get a BFP, it's just a preparation cycle rather than a trying cycle. The transfer cycle is the one to look forward to! 

For my day 4 (Thursday) I will just have E2 blood test to check I'm suppressed. Nearer to transfer, I should have both. The lining thickness is the important one. How many days do you both expect to be on the estrogen before transfer? I expect to be on them for 18 days. Transfer is looking to be on CD 23 which seems quite late 

So happy you enjoyed being a druggie again! It was only my 8th shot this morning, so you're not that far behind me. I just hope your AF is punctual like mine was!

Milk. Yep, I'm still drinking it. That's where we differ. I can drink milk easier than water or squash or fruit juice for some reason. For FET, I wouldn't think that you'd need to. It is meant to help rollies and reduce OHSS in a fresh cycle. If you don't like it, don't worry about it.

I still have to contact those accu's

Liz, how are things? When's your transfer?


----------



## Cecilie

Hello

I don't call DH Anthony, but if I really want to annoy him I call him Tone. He hates that  

I'm scheduled to be on HRT for 15 days, after 14 days of Buserilin only.

Thanks for the advice on the milk thing. I do actually really like milk (and cream and cheese...  ), but it's not that great for me - it's mucus forming and congests me a bit. I think I'll do a happy medium on this one - not worry about getting 1 litre but also not feel guilty about drinking it. And the odd hot chocolate  

C x


----------



## Witters

So, you're only 15 days, whereas I'm 18 days.  Could match up yet   

Do you continue buserelin up to the day before transfer, only half the amount starting the day you first take estrogen?  Or you just stop 14 days from today (day one of shots)?  Or do you only start estrogen 14 days from day 1 of buserelin regardless when you get af?

Sorry for all the questions, just interested to see different ways to do it.

Oh, and my DH hates Tone too!  So do I though, it really doesn't suit him.  I don't even like to use it to wind up for some weird reason


----------



## Cecilie

I agree - Tone is gross!! As a joke I sometimes call him "Skin and Bone Tone" (in fact he sometimes calls himself that - even though he hates it  ) And sometimes he answers the works phone with "Tone's Cut Price Jewellery"    
Don't worry about asking loads of questions - it is fascinating that there are so many different ways of doing this.
I'm doing 0.5 Buserilin for 14 days, then baseline scan to check lining, then 0.2 Buserilin and 4mgs Progynova for six days, then 0.2 Buserilin and 6mgs Progynova for 9 days, then 3 days off drugs for some reason, then FET scheduled for 18th November. When's your FET scheduled??


C x


----------



## Witters

I could never call my Tony "Skin and bone Tone", he's more my porky boy!  

I'm doing 0.5 Buserilin for 14 days, then baseline scan to check lining, 
I do 0.5ml Buserelin until 1st day of Prognova - for me, 12 days, then blood test to check E2 levels.

then 0.2 Buserilin I then do 0.25ml Buserelin right up to the day before transfer

and 4mgs Progynova for six days, then 0.2 Buserilin and 6mgs Progynova for 9 days, then 3 days off drugs for some reason, This is where my mind goes foggy. I think I do 5 days 2 tablets Progynova, 3 days of 4 tablets of prognova, 9 days 6 tablets of prognova. Then on day 15 of prognova, I'll start with 2 pesseries of cyclogest for 3 days. After transfer, I'll continue both at current doses.

then FET scheduled for 18th November. When's your FET scheduled?? My FET should be around the 8th November. I'll know more tomorrow after my blood test

How are you feeling today? I'm OK. My shot this morning was nasty though. Not sure what happened, but I can feel a big bruise about to come out. It is still swollen and sore to touch now, where normally it's back to notmal 10 minutes after


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Girls  

I can't believe today - I've been too busy to look on the board  
Will remedie this tomorrow...
Sorry you had a bad jab this morning Witters... I find the tops of my thighs pretty pain free - but I seem to remember you already do it there.  
Hope tomorrow's is better.
I have to go treat a patient now, so will speak in the morning.

Lots of love to you both
Cecilie


----------



## LizH

Hello

Just got home from acupuncture so feel nice and relaxed again.  

Sarah - your treatment sounds so different to mine, it's funny how all the clinics use different drugs etc.  I have had one shot of prostap(?) which is instead of having buserilin everyday (it cost 70 pounds though!), now I'm on HRT tablets (estrogen), then I will start the progesterone injections on Saturday.

My ET is still scheduled for next Tuesday, and I have one last scan on Friday.  The scans are to monitor the womb lining I think.  I think it was 12 mm on Monday, which is good I think.

Cecilie - thanks for the information on acu, it's funny but I always have cold feet, even when the weather is hot my feet can be cold!

Anyway must go, Liz


----------



## Witters

Urgh!  Internet just went down and I lost my post! 

Liz, I am so excited that you are so close to THE day   Your clinic certainly does things so differently to mine.  The one shot sounds like a nice idea, although I'm sure Cecilie will feel hard done by as she loves her daily shots! 

I just had my estrogen serum test done.  I should get the results back this afternoon.  Also I'll get my potential transfer date.  We'll see how far off I was with my guestimate - probably totally wrong as they always seem to be on a different time scale to me!

One odd thing though.  I will only get one other blood test the day before transfer.  This will test estrogen and progesterone.  I asked about having a scan to check the lining thickness, but she said I didn't need one, the blood tests wil be enough 

Cecilie, how are you today?


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Girls <green apple>

It's a beautiful day here and the effects of the Buserilin are starting to kick in - I actually slept through the whole night last night  SO I'm a happy bunny today. I was starting to wonder about the buserilin, coz I had quite bad palpitations a couple of times yesterday. All seems good now though. And yes - I love my daily shots  Having said that, I'm pleased I don't have to do the menopur this time - all that fiddling around with glass ampules and mixing and worrying about getting all the liquid into the syringe. Not to mention the dreaded OHSS. I'm so happy we're not going through all that this time!

Liz - that's so exciting - ET on Tuesday . How are you feeling about it? When are your embies being defrosted? How many have you got?

Witters - hope the results are good this afternoon and that you've de-regulated well... Can''t believe you're at that stage already - it's great!

My clinic do a lot of scans, often skipping the blood tests. I'm sure it all comes out in the wash.

Hope you're both having a good day.

Cecilie x


----------



## Cecilie

That green apple should have been  
Me being   again


----------



## Witters

I was intrigued about the green apple!  Funnily enough, I'm eating a golden delicious as we speak!  I love him!  Where did you find him?  He's not on the *more* list is he?

I agree about not doing the menopur this time.  I really, really, REALLY hope these FET's work for us all, it would be awful to have to go through all that again.  Glad the buserelin is working well for you again.  Nothing like a good nights sleep - that's where we differ, as soon as my head hit's that pillow... I'm in Zzzzzz land!

One of my good buddy friends from another site has just got her BFP today!  I am so, so happy for her, she really deserves this.  She has been TTC for 5 years now and is such a strong, supportive, positive thinking woman.  I love her to bits and I'm thrilled for her!  Such a happy day today!  

I should be getting a phone call in the next two hours...


----------



## Cecilie

The green apple is one of the charter member smilies. There are some cool ones - 





Still can't make them move though...

Fantastic news about your buddy  

I love counting up all the BFPs on the Oct/Nov thread that Kez does the updates for. It's been pretty much half and half BFPs and BFNs since I joined in August - which is kind of reassuring, coz they say the success rate is less with frosties. I take great courage from all the positives though - let's keep evrything crossed that we'll all three be lucky, as you say.

Here's some babydust to help things along, and I'll blow you some bubbles too!  

     

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Looking through Kez's list this morning, I saw Alba - she had her FET done at the same clinic that I'm at! We keep in touch via PM. She is doing well. Completely off the meds and has seen a heart beat! So cool!

How do you become a charter member then? I'm a senior member apparently. I'd love to see all those smilies!!

Just had a call back from the nurse after my blood test this morning....

IT'S ON!!!! My estrogen was 90.92 when they like to see it below 200

I am transferring my snowbabies right where they belong on the 8th November - bang on my guestimation!

I have a blood test at 10:30 on 7th November and transfer at 11:45 on 8th November!

OK, so my schedual will be this:

Sat 22nd Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet once a day
Sun 23rd Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet once a day
Mon 24th Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet once a day
Tue 25th Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet once a day
Wed 26th Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet once a day
Thu 27th Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet twice daily
Fri 28th Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet twice daily
Sat 29th Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet twice daily
Sun 30th Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 1x 1ml Oestradoil tablet twice daily
Mon 31st Oct - 0.25ml Buserelin + 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily
Tue 1st Nov - 0.25ml Buserelin + 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily
Wed 2nd Nov - 0.25ml Buserelin + 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily
Thu 3rd Nov - 0.25ml Buserelin + 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily
Fri 4th Nov - 0.25ml Buserelin + 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily
Sat 5th Nov - 0.25ml Buserelin + 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily + 2x 400mg pesseries am
Sun 6th Nov - 0.25ml Buserelin + 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily + 2x 400mg pesseries am
Mon 7th Nov - 0.25ml Buserelin + 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily + 2x 400mg pesseries twice daily *Blood test*
Tues 8th Nov - 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily + 2x 400mg pesseries twice daily *EMBRYO TRANSFER*
Wed 9th Nov to HPT or 8 weeks pg - 2x 1ml Oestradoil tablets 3 times daily + 2x 400mg pesseries twice daily
Tue 22nd November - TEST!!

Yahooooo!!!





























Got them moving just for you!


----------



## Witters

Just type [move*][*/move] with whatever you want to move inbetween the ][ and they should scroll across  but take out the *'s!


----------



## Cecilie

Hey You

Great news about your estrogen! 

I love it when a plan comes together 

8th November's not long. Just over 2 weeks!!!! Hurray!! 

You automatically get charter membership if you make a donation to FF- there's a button on the home page.

It's lovely that Alba's doing well and has seen a heartbeat. She's well on the way now then. Hope that'll be us soon 

Right - I'm going to try to move some of these little smiley critters:

[move]      [move]

Cecilie x x


----------



## Witters

Yay!! They're moving!!!!!!


----------



## Cecilie

Where did you get THOSE babies??
The macarena one is totally sick!

    ^booty^

That last one's my favourite


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Liz 

Have you had a good day? Look forward to hearing your news.

C


----------



## Cecilie

Witters -
the one I said was my favourite didn't work  

I'm trying again:


----------



## Cecilie

Good morning girls  

Wot no Liz last night? Hope you're OK Liz. Excited about next week?

Witters - how are you Poppet? 

I'm a bit tired this morning - had quite a lot of palpitations in the night and bad sleep again 

I'm going for acupuncture tonight though, so will be much better tomorrow. Have you made an appointment yet Witters? 

Hope you both have a good day 

C x


----------



## Witters

Now that was worth waiting for!

So, are you looking forward to juggling work with appointments? Our next appointment will be with the







or is it the







? I hope the room isn't too







and that they don't keep us







as they normally do!

Are you hungey? I could







right now! If you couldn't, I'll







to you !! I daren't







over the weekend!

Here's







for three  's! I'll be







- happy tears ofcourse 








- Love this one!








you didn't get any







I hope you do tonight! Maybe you need a







or some







!

Liz, how are you? Getting ready for transfer?


----------



## Cecilie

He he Witters - those smilies are fab! DId you download them off the net somewhere?

Yes, I'm hungry!  I had a bag of Revels this morning... Very bad indeed 

I'm also feeling quite queasy and a bit bloated... Are you?

I also don't feel much like  at the moment, (sorry if TMI...) more like 

How are the HRT pills treating you??


C x


----------



## Witters

I love the banana's!! I'll be giggling the next time I have one!

I haven't started on the HRT yet, I start tomorrow! As for feeling bloated, I haven't really not felt bloated since the OHSS. Did you find you pt on some weight that you just can't shift? Mind you, it could be all the chocolate that I keep munching on!









Smilie central is great!


----------



## Cecilie

The next time you have one what??   

Sorry - I thought you were starting tablets last night - I should know, seeing as you put the whole lot down in black and white yesterday... Probably too much info for my blonde brain  

I did sort of go back to my normal size before I started this tx, but I find down-regging makes me a bit bloated. It might just be all the extra fluids - I'm not usually very good at drinking..  
I don't have scales though - all I know is that a few weeks ago I could finally get back into my normal clothes!!

C x


----------



## Witters

I was actually referring to eating a banana, not







!

I hear ya with the drinking fluid thing. Although since my first IVF, I have kind of carried on with it...


----------



## Cecilie

That BMS smilie is a classic - I've been watching them for ages - especially the bit where she puts her hands over her head!! Brilliant!

You're a good girl keeping up your fluids - I'm never thirsty and never make time to go to the loo, so drinking seems inconvenient. Must try harder!! 

C x


----------



## Witters

I'm awful at drinking normally, I'm just making a real effort about it and told everyone in the office too!  They are a good bunch and get me a big jug and a glass and make sure I drink atleast one, preferably two jugfulls in the course of the day.  It does help when it is just there.  If I had to keep getting up to get one, I know for sure I wouldn't.  It's like the meds, It's a challenge to reach the end!  As for the loo, yes, I go 5 or 6 times in a day now, where as some days I never went once.  I was like a camel, never felt thirsty and could go all day without a drink.  Now that I have kept it up, I do actually experience that odd thing called thirst!  It can be very annoying, especially as a toilet trip closely follows it!

That smilie is great, she is really enjoying it isn't she?  I don't know how they have the staminer to keep it up!


----------



## Cecilie

Ditto on the camel thing! I'm drinking bottled water so that I can track amounts. I'm doing at last 1 litre a day but should be double that I know...

Should be more like a 

C x


----------



## Cecilie

So that last smiley didn't really work then...

[move]           [move]


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, you just use the second http through to .gif part of that address

"Should be more like a "

So http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_12_10.gif

So, it should look like this:








I loved finding Nemo! We have two Nemo's, and have thought about having one like this, but already have a yellow tang, so can't right now.

I keep meaning to say I loved your toot one earlier!


----------



## Cecilie

Aaah. I'll try again:

http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_12_10.gif

Nemo's cool. I can't wait to have my own kids so I can go to cartoons at the cinema without having to blackmail other people's children to come with me!

What would happen if you had a Nemo like this one with a yellow tang then?

Do you dive? I do but haven't been since Great Barrier Reef nearly 10 years ago. I miss it, but it's expensive and I prefer to ski if I have to choose between them...

http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_7_16.gif

C x


----------



## Cecilie

I think I have to retire from the world of flashy smilies


----------



## Witters

You need to wrap the http://[*/img] tags around it. Either manually or click on the picture button above whilst the web address is highlighted ;)

The blue fish is called a regal tang, and you don't usually keep two tangs together in a tank as they will fight. Although having said that, I did find this pic of them both together: [img]http://images.google.co.uk/images?q=tbn:Rt-GCe_HyM8J:matizatoz.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/

I will have to post a pic of my fish - have you not seen one? I don't go diving - too chlostrophobic, but love my tank 

We have Mr Puff, he is great -







When he's protecting himself, he puffs up like this - 







He is cool. Around 9pm, he gets tired and so finds himself either a comfy rock or more often than not, the corner of the glass, and he goes to sleep. If you look,he closes his eyes, then peeks at you!


----------



## LizH

Are you both OK?  Hope you are enjoying your week-ends.  I've been a bit busy over the last couple of days so haven't had much time to post.  I've got a week off work now, so I have been trying to get things finished off at work before my time off.

Well I'm all ready for ET on Tuesday!!!  DH has just given me my first gestone intra-muscular injection.  I was dreading it because the clinic said it may be painful, but I hardly felt anything.  I am proud of DH for overcoming his fear of needles too!

Cecilie - do you think the buserilin is giving you palpitations?  When do you start estrogen?

sarah - how are your injections going?

Love, Liz


----------



## Witters

Liz, best of luck tomorrow!  What time do you go in?  I am super duper proud of your DH for doing your shot!  What a star!  Well done you for being patient with him and staying relaxed - you must have been relaxed if it didn't hurt 

Morning Cecilie!

I started estrogen on Saturday - no side effects as yet.  Liz, did you get any?


----------



## LizH

Hi

I haven't got a time yet for my ET, still waiting for the phone call!

I didn't really get any side effects with the estrogen, just a very slight nauseous feeling occasionally.  Eating something like a ginger biscuit seemed to help when this happened.

Love your fish pictures Sarah.  I imagine it is very relaxing to have a fish tank to look at.  Do your dogs watch them too?

I've been doing lots of reading up this week-end about good things to do for ET and I am now taking coenzye Q10 (very expensive though) as it is supposed to increase blood flow to the uterus.  I am also eating brazil nuts and fresh pineapple.  I also read about a Robert Winston study which suggests that drinking a glass of red wine the night before ET can also have positive results - so I'll definitely try that tonight.

Sarah - do you know what I need to take to the hospital tomorrow?  There is nothing on the info sheet about what to take.  Do you think I need to take a nightie, slippers etc.?

Liz


----------



## Witters

Hi Liz!

When do they thaw your embies?  Today or tomorrow?  Such a nervewracking yet exciting time!  I must admit, I'm not into taking all these suppliments.  I don't understand what they all do, so stay well away!

I would think that you just need yourself tomorrow??  I would wear some comfy, loose trousers and a top.  That way, you can just pull down your bottom half rather than being completely starkers.  I never had transfer last cycle, but have heard it's pretty quick, and no prep or meds or anything beforehand, so I shouldn't think you'll need your slippers and dressing gown.  I would thing in principle it will be similar to having a scan.  Maybe you could take it with you and leave it in the car?  Or ask the clinic when they call with the time.

What are you doing rest and work wise?  I'll be definately taking the rest of the week off just lazing about.  DH has also decided to work at home so that he knows I'm being 'good' as if I would do anything but!  I don't want any reason for this to fail, and if it does, I'll know I did everything I could.

I love my fish tank.  The dogs don't pay any attention with it, which in a way is a good thing I guess.  I sit there for ages watching them all 

Good luck for tomorrow!  Keep us posted!


----------



## Witters

Thought I'd post some pics of my fish:
Can you see the 'finger thing' in the middle? That's our new addition


----------



## LizH

Hi

Great pictures.  The fish look so colourful.

I don't actually know when our embies are being thawed, we still haven't had a phone call so I presume they will take them out tomorrow.  I've got this week off work so I'll get chance to relax and have a good rest.

I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow.

Bye, Liz


----------



## Witters

Good Luck today Liz!!!!!!!

I'll be thinking of you!!!!!!! Here are some special vibes for you!

*Good Thaw* *Good Thaw* *Good Thaw* *Good Thaw* *Good Thaw* *Good Thaw*

*Good Dividing* *Good Dividing* *Good Dividing* *Good Dividing* *Good Dividing* *Good Dividing*

*Sticky* *Sticky* *Sticky* *Sticky* *Sticky* *Sticky* *Sticky* *Sticky* *Sticky* *Sticky* 

Cecilie, how are you today? Hope the shots are still going well. Any signs of AF yet? Questions, questions, questions huh?


----------



## LizH

Hi 

Just to let you know, got the phone call from the hospital.  They thawed four embies this morning, 3 survived, 2 out of the three were better quality so they have picked the best 2!!  My appointment is this afternoon at 2.45.  

Back later, Liz


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Lovely Ladies  

I just wrote a really long post which has been lost...

Mainly I said sorry I haven't been around - I've had my acupuncturist head on for the last few days. But I'm so glad I caught you before your FET Liz! 

HUGE BIG FAT LUCK for this afternoon!!

Fantastic news that your frosties are safely back with us and that you got 2 good ones!  
I'll be thinking about you lots at 2.45. I'm actually really excited about your ET    

Take it really easy afterwards - remember total bedrest for 3 days....

Lots of love Cecilie x x x


----------



## Witters

Liz, fantastic news!!!!  That's the biggest hurdle, (my biggest fear) now just sit back and soak up those sticky vibes!

Cecilie, I guessed you were accu'ing   Glad to have you play again today though


----------



## Cecilie

Hello again  

Now that I've calmed down a bit, I wanted to say hello to Witters. Hope you're OK Poppet, and that you had a good weekend. Thanks for the fish info and the pics you posted. They look cool. Diving actually isn't clastrophobic at all, but funnily enough I think snorkelling can be - but I expect you'd take some persuading!! Hopefully we'll be in no position to go diving for quite some time now anyway  

Liz - By the way - I've also been doing the Co-enzyme Q10 and brazils and pineapple juice. Can't do any harm... Did you have your glass of red last night?  

I'm feeling fine - if a little fat and spotty! Think AF might be on her way... The palpitations have gone now, but I reckon it was because of the Buserilin. 

How are you feeling Witters? Any side effects from the oestrogen yet?

I'm planning to take a few days off work after ET and will spend the first 3 in bed!! My friend who's cycling with me has invited me to stay with her for the weekend after ET so we can do bed rest together - watch girly films and eat casserolles and be horizontal 
I haven't decided yet whether I'd prefer to be in my own space (surrounded by builders!) or to take her up on the offer. Sounds kinda cosy and fun...

Cecilie x x x


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, that would be fun with your friend!  But on the otherhand,  I might like my own space. Hard decision.  Sorry you are feeling heavy and spotty     I went through that too.  I still feel heave and bloated.  I thought it was only the stimms that did that, but obviously not.  I can't wait for a good excuse to have a bit of a belly 

You couldn't persuade me to go diving or snorkelling.  I'd definately panic.  When I swim, I have to keep my head above water   I'm such a Queen!! 

Hey, does anyone know if you can replace the glass of red wine with a brandy?  I can't stand red wine! 

Liz, only two more hours until you and your twins get re-united!!


----------



## Cecilie

at visions of you swimming with your head above water with a glass of brandy in one hand!!

Glad it's not just me feeling heavy. It really felt like I put on 2 stone overnight!! Last week I was thin and this week I'm huge    I thought it was stims that did this but I had the same issues with buserilin last time. As you say - it will be lovely to have a positive reason to have a belly. If I get pregnant I shan't mind it at all - I'll be showing it off to all and sundry!!

Liz - just over one hour to go


----------



## Witters

You laugh about that vision, I'm sure I could do it, even if I haven't already 

Liz, counting down the MINUTES with you now!!  Woohoooo!!!


----------



## Cecilie

Oh Witters - I'm having a time warp day. I'm so impatient and want the day to be over so I can go home and have my injection and be one day closer to ET. Silly isn't it I've got tons of stuff to do but can't really concentrate - I just want to make a baby, not do work!!

How's your day? Liz will probably be on her way to the clinic now. We should have a group sending of positive vibes together at 2.45!!


----------



## Cecilie

Hey Liz
One hour since ET. Hope it went well. I'm keeping everything crossed for implantation. Enjoy your chill time!
C x


----------



## Witters

Sorry I went missing, I was doing something called work!    I can't complain as I've almost forgotten what it is lately!

I did however look at my watch at 2:45pm and was thinking positive vibes for Liz and still am!

Do you do your injection in the evening?  I was told to do it first thing.  I get up at 6am to go and sort out Woody, then come back, have a shower whilst Tony preps the injection for me and then I do it around 7am.  It works out really well for us.

When do you expect AF?  She came to me on day 7 of the shots.  I was suprised she found me so quickly though


----------



## Cecilie

Hello 

Work eh? I really have forgotten what that's like...

Yes, I do Buserilin in the evening. I was told to do it at around 7pm last time - to fit with the eventual timing of that one off egg ripening shot that has to be exactly 36 hours is it?? before the egg retrieval. They do all egg harvest and ets very early in the morning at my clinic, so  think that's what it's about.

I'm feeling very AFish, but no sign of her yet. Day 9 of jabs today so I'm sure it'll be soonish.

I'm off to cook something hearty for my DH now - it's p*****g with rain here and I think a roast chicken might be in order.

Have a lovely evening 
C x


----------



## Witters

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, Roast







Can I come and have tea with you?


----------



## LizH

Hello

How are you all today?

Thank you for your positive vibes and for thinking about me.  The ET went well, we had 2 grade 2 embryos (4 cell) put back at about 4.30pm (the clinic was running very late).  So.... now on my first 2ww!!

Witters - I don't know about replacing the red wine with brandy, I suppose it depends if there is something in the wine that helps or if it is something in alcohol??

I always did my injections in the evening for IVF and we are also doing the gestone injection in the evening, I am not organised enough to organise my injection for the morning I'm afraid  .  On Saturday DH will be away, so don't know what we're going to do, I think I'd better ring my clinic.  He could do the injection in the morning but won't be here for the evening.  The annoying thing is he doesn't actually have to go away, he has decided for himself that he is going away (on a scooter ralley) to enjoy himself because he didn't get to go to the last one at August Bank holiday because I was ill with OHSS!!    Anyway I think the 2ww is starting to affect me already so I'll go and relax. 

Love, Liz


----------



## Witters

Liz, glad the transfer went well!  Many sticky,     vibes!  What were they frozen as?  I've heard some say that they loose a cell or two when they are thawed and then continue to divide again??  Not sure if that is true.  You must have been getting frustrated waiting all those hours 

I don't think the brandy would be any good, I think it's something in the red wine.  Did you have one in the end?

I'm sorry that DH is going out on Saturday.  I guess he does need time to relax, but you also need him at the moment.  Men are odd creatures.  I would call the clinic and ask about your shot.  Maybe you could do it earlier or later that day or even pop to the clinic, hospital of surgery to get a nurse to do it for you?  I bet it's too awkward to do it yourself.

Keep us posted with how you are 

Morning Cecilie!  Are you accu'ing or office'ing today?


----------



## Cecilie

Morning you two  

Liz - so glad your embryos are on board and you're busy incubating them. 
     

Every time I see your lovely "splitty" photo I fancy packing my bag and running off somewhere for a few days for some sunshine and relaxation!! 

Sorry your DH is going away on saturday. Witters is right  - men are funny. How was your DH when you had OHSS? Mine was a bit odd. He was really frightened for me, but found it hard to know how to look after me. I suppose he felt a bit useless and I had to give him blow by blow instruction about shopping and cooking. I think he was much more comfortable being away from me and in his workshop. Maybe your DH is feeling a bit useless?? If men don't have concrete tasks to complete they think they're not doing anything valuable. Having said that, your one sounds like a bit of a star Witters: He's going to work from home during the 2WW so that he makes sure you don't do too much. Bless.

Liz - can you phone a friend for the injection? I'm a bit confused about why you're having jabs still. Sorry - I know we've been over this already, but is it progesterone? 

Witters Hun, how are you today? Is the oestrogen agreeing with you?

As you've probably guessed, I'm in the shop today. Spent the morning working - the cheek of it - I had lots of customers in!!    

I'm very PMTish today. Managed 2 arguments with DH before I even left the house and was quite ready for a fight on the way to work. I checked my diary and AF arrived on day8 of injections last time, and we're now on day 9, so I hope she gets here soon. I know it sounds silly, but you do get hung up on these details, don't you? I'm sevretly worried that my body's going to refuse to DR after all the ovarian excitement last time... I'm sure it'll be fine, but just in case I'm going to do some needles on myself tonight to hurry the old witch along!! I'm also going to have dinner with my IVF friend tonight. We're going to have a good chat about how we feel and what happens if one of us gets a BFP and the other doesn't...

Hope you both have a good day!
Hugs, C x


----------



## Witters

Hi there Cecilie!  

I think Liz's shots are the PIO ones which are muscular, so need to go in the   or hip.  A bit of an awkward place to do yourself.

Sorry you are PMT'ey, well, actually, I'm glad as that means you are on your way!  You know you have  transfer day, will that stay the same regardless on when AF shows?  I had to wait for her to confirm all my dates.

I wasn't worried about down regging.  I figure that I just respond too well to any drugs.  When I go to the dentist, they start of with a tiny amount of numbing stuff, and even my ear and half my forehead go numb for hours!   Down regging is the easy part.  If you don't, then you just continue with the shots until you are 

I am extremely lucky with my DH.  Although I can imagine he will be very protective in a couple of weeks time.  He has already said we will sleep downstairs as he doesn't want me climbing up them incase I fall.  Very sweet, but not sure what I will be able to do!  I've offered to go and stock up on a roll of wadding so he can wrap me up in it!   Whilst I was in hospital with the OHSS, he was there with me from 6am, (which crept forward to about 10am as  I got better as the nurses forced him to catch up with sleep) right through until about 8pm.  Although he was there 24/7 for the first day or so.  When I was out of ICU, he was devistated that he could only visit from 2pm to 8pm!  He did all the cooking and cleaning and even cleaned up after the dogs which he hates!  I think after all of that, he appreciates what I do now   Oh, and when I came home, he had set up a 'welcome home' banner in the hallway and had 3 helium balloons - a 'heart', a 'welcome home' and a 'get well soon'.  He even had a 'welcome home, I missed you' song playing, goodness knows where he found that one from!  So sweet, it made me cry!  I still have the banner and balloons now, even though they are a bit shrivelled and deflated 

Good luck with the needles tonight!  Are you able to do them onyourself?  I am so bad, I still haven't called those numbers!  I really, really must.  How many needles do you use per treatment?  Do you get lots of dots when they're removed?


----------



## LizH

Hi

Cecilie - I didn't actually have another AF whilst downregging this time - the clinic was OK with this.  I did have an AF with my IVF cycle although I think it was a short one.  I think I reacted differently to the different drugs.  Your AF may be later than last time because you are taking estrogen as well??!?  I am still having injections of progesterone until my test date, and if it's positive I'll have to continue until about 12 weeks of pregnancy.  A friend has already offered to do the injection for me, but I'd rather it was DH as he seems to know what he's doing now.    Anyway I'll ring the clinic soon and see what they say.  

When I had OHSS I don't think DH realised how serious it could be, although he did help out with housework and cooking.  There was one instance over the bank holiday week-end when I was starting to get breathless and I mentioned I was thinking of phoning the hospital and he just said try and last a bit longer and then see how you feel.  In the end I'm glad I didn't go in, but there were a few times when I think I would have been more comfortable in hospital.  

Witters - your DH sounds fabulous - I think it's a good idea for DH to be at home with you and help out as much as possible during 2WW.

Anyway, back to daytime TV, I forgot to get some reading material in and I'm getting bored already.

Liz


----------



## LizH

Hi

Witters - just noticed you asked about my embryos - I don't know what they were frozen as, the hospital didn't say.  Yesterday they said that the two embryos they put back had divided into 4 cells that day so I presume they were 2 cell when they were frozen??!

Liz


----------



## Cecilie

Hi

I know it's silly to stress about AF - but I don't want extra days to be added to the time it all takes. Rediculous I know!! 
Liz - I'm only having DR drug, no progesterone yet - not till just before ET, then I have to take it in bottom bullet form  - for first 12 weeks of pg, hoping I get that far...

I hear ya on the day time tv thing - it's depressing as hell - mental note to self - get loads of DVDs and books beforehand... 

Your DH sounds like he had the same attitude as mine to the OHSS. But I do think staying still in bed is a good plan if ohss is not as severe as Witters' was ie needing iv fluids and fluid extraction from abdo. I tried to get up and do a few things a bit too early and immediately went projectile from both ends. So decided that staying in bed for a couple more days was probably a plan  

Witters- your poor ear and forehead when you have a local at the dentist!! 

I have no idea what sort of embryos mine were when they froze them. I was a bit too dazed and confused when all that was happening, so I forgot to ask!   I was also just so relieved that I had so many - I thought only 9 egges had fertilised in the first place and they kept warning me that it was highly possible that none or only a few would be good enough to freeze.

Do you know what yours were like Witters? And do you know how they'll defrost yours - all at the same time or one at a time?


----------



## Cecilie

Check out the spooky new web page!!


----------



## Witters

It is a bit spooky isn't it?  

Out of the 25 eggs they got, only 5 fertalized and 3 continued to divide.  Mine were frozen on day 3.  I had two 4 cell and one 8 cell.  All were fair quality, so not really sure what that means.  The doctor did sound excited about the 8 cell one though, so that keeps me hopeful.

Apparently, I will get my estrogen and progesterone checked on the Monday and if all ok, they will thaw all three on the Tuesday morning.  I'll call around 11am to check they are all OK and hopefully go to the clinic for 11:45 for the transfer.  They will pick the best two to be put back.  As we only have 3, we said to just thaw them all to give us the best chance.  Having just one low grade to thaw on a new cycle just seemed like too much pressure.

Liz, so the last AF you had was before your de-regging cycle?  I thought they needed you to have AF in between?  You're a lucky thing! 

So, were you scared the first time you went to the loo after transfer?  I think DH will ban me for a few days in fear that they'll fall out! 

Cecilie, you have all 9 frozen don't you?  How many will you thaw?


----------



## Cecilie

So it's inco pads for you for a few days after Et then Witters??
  

I was told I only had 9 embies after fertilisation, but then when they called to tell me they'd frozen some I suddenly had 10. Maybe they got my embies mixed up with someone elses  

Actually - that's not funny is it??!! My IVF friend and I were joking about the possibility of our embies being mixed up as we're due to go for transfer on the same day as each other... Let's not even go there.

They'll defrost one "test tube" at a time - each has 2 or 3 in.. So I'm hoping I'll have quite a few left in the freezer


----------



## Witters

No, that's not something to joke about - could you even imagine it? 

So, you have a sneaky embie huh? That's gotta be a good'en!


----------



## Cecilie

Yes - my little last minute frostie  
Isn't it weird to think that we've got snow babies in the freezer??

I'm packing up for the day. Dinner with my IVF friend as I mentioned. Will let you know how it goes tomorrow.

Have a nice evening both. Witters - go jab!! (we could do with a jabbing smilie couldn't we?)

Liz - stay horizontal and chilled!

C x


----------



## Witters

Morning!

We could do with a jabbing smilie!  I'm sure I have one somewhere, but I'm at home today, and everything's on my work pc.  I hope you had a good time with your friend.  Tell us how you got on!  

It's great to know that I am a mum of triplets, you are a mum of 10 babies - whatever that would be called!  And Liz is a Mum to however many she has left (sorry, I've lost track) but is preggo with twins!  

Liz, how's it going?


----------



## LizH

Morning

What a lovely morning, it's really sunny,   it would be a lovely day for a walk, shame I can't.  Is it nice where you are?

What are your plans for today Witters, did you say you're at home?

I'm feeling fine, it feels very strange to not do anything when I don't feel ill, a bit frustrating really.  Anyway only today and tomorrow to go.

Cecilie - is there any evidence that staying horizontal and resting for 3 days helps?  Am I OK to do the washing up?

Love, Liz


----------



## Cecilie

Morning  

It's a beautiful day here today and my morning dog walk was bliss today - feels like summer  

Hope you're both well. Witters - are you working from home today or do you have a day off? Hope you're doing something nice. Liz - are you resting and feeling ok?

Dinner was lovely last night. We chatted and compared notes - (no AF in sight for either of us  )
My friend is very positive and she left me feeling quite up-beat about everything. This will be her 4th IVF - she has a little boy from the second attempt - and she's a great believer in positive thinking to get a positive result. We agreed that we need to be really open with each other about how we're feeling after the 2ww - whatever the result. So that's our plan. And we will spend he first couple of days together after ET. I think on balance it will be really lovely to have company.


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Liz, I would think you are ok to wash up now if you want to.  Make sure it's not too heavy though, no heavy lifting for you!  How are you?  Going out of your mind yet?

Cecilie, so glad that your dinner went well the other night.  It sounds like you have a very good relationship with her.  You both deserve to go through your FET's and your pregnancies together.  I really hope you both get your BFP's in a month or so 

I was off work, but out hairdressing yesterday.  I had time to do a few bits and pieces around the house before I had to leave, so it was quite useful.  Every month or so I have my 'hairdressing day' and I love that.  I do miss my salons sometimes, but this just keeps my hand in it and stops me pining!


----------



## Cecilie

Good Morning Girls 

Liz - I'm so sorry I didn't get back to you about the washing up yesterday. It was very weird - when I posted Witters's post was the last on the thread - yours didn't show on my screen till today  

Zita West, who's a midwife, acupuncturist and fertility expert, says that 3 days' bed rest is important. Her main reason is not so much to do with actually being horizontal to keep the embryos from falling out, or anything like that,   It's more to do with keeping the blood supply focused on the uterus. Once you move about too much you encourage the blood to the extremities instead. So, I'm sure a little gentle washing up is OK... only in small doses though, and no lifting!

How are you feeling today Liz?

Witters, how are you? Did you have a good day off yesterday? Did you do something fun?

AF still hasn't arrived, which is a bit boring. I have my baseline scan on monday, so we'll see what they say then... I am supposed to start HRT on monday, but I guess that won't happen with AF being so late.

I've got some candles lit in the shop today - makes it a bit more cosy!!

I spoke to my brother in Norway last night - they had 30cm of snow at the weekend - he says it feels like Christmas. That's a bit weird when people were wandering around in t shirts here yesterday..  

Witters - how did you paste photos into your message?? Sorry to keep hassling you about technical stuff!

Lots of love to you both 


PS Witters - you posted your message whilst I was writing this!


----------



## LizH

Hello

I am very well thank you, just feel a bit frustrated that I can't do anything other than lounge about.  It's funny how you appreciate being able to relax at week-ends, but too much of a good thing can drive you mad   

Witters - how long for you before ET?  I didn't know you were a hairdresser, it must be great to have a skill like that.

Cecilie - you are very lucky to have a cycle friend.  Do you have ET on the same day?  It will be good to have some company for the first couple of days.  I have found being on my own very boring.  I can't wait to go out tomorrow.  I am meeting a friend and we are going to a big food and drink fair, it's a shame I can't have any alcohol or nice food like pate, soft cheese etc.  Oh well, hopefully it will be worth it in the end!

Liz xx


----------



## Cecilie

Hi 

Yes, I am very lucky. At the moment my friend and I are booked to have ET on the same day. Bizarre but true. A lot could change before that, but if all goes to plan we will hold court togther at her house for a couple of days after ET. By "hold court" I mean that my friend has planned to invite our other girlfriends round to visit/entertain us whilst we're on bed rest. What a pair of princesses we'll be!! I'm quite looking forward to that part of it now. It'll certainly be more interesting than being at our house with loads of builders lurking aroun. Imagine the scene - me in my enormous checked Gap PJs, hair like a scarecrow, crawling out of my pit to heat up some soup and bumping into a poor unsuspecting builder trying to make himself a cup of tea  

The food fair sounds good 
Enjoy that! It'll be good for you to have some girlie time too. Is it this weekend your DH is away? The soft cheese thing I get, but I'm not sure about the pasta? Are you being a good Low GI diet girl? Allergic to wheat? I try not to eat wheat (coz it makes me snotty like dairy), so had chick pea pasta last night. Was actually quite tasty - and full of protein  

Yes Liz, it will definitely all be worth it in the end 

Cecilie x x x


----------



## LizH

Hi Cecilie

No I didn't mean pasta  

I meant pate, like chicken liver pate etc (don't know how to get the dash over the e character) My friend who I am going with has a baby so she knows what I can and can't eat, so that's handy, I'm sure I would forget myself.  

Yes DH is going away tomorrow for one night.  I checked with the hospital and it is OK for him to give me my injection in the morning before we go our separate ways, so it's all worked out in the end!

Sounds like you've got your 2ww all sorted.  Having lots of people around will help to take your mind off things and it will go much faster too.

Liz


----------



## Cecilie

Your post does say pate - it's just me being  

I'm really glad the injection issue is sorted - makes for one less thing to worry about. How are you finding them? 

And Witters - like Liz I was also wondering when your et is. I've forgotten with all the dates flying around in my head...

C x


----------



## Witters

Liz, I didn't know you couldn't eat pate.  I have pre-ordered my Christmas meal for our work do, and chose pate.  Believe it or not, the starters were either duck pate, salmon pate or vegetable broth.  Now I really am not a broth fan!  I guess it's just toast for me!   Enjoy the food fair!  I've never been to one of those.  I'm so glad you can do the injection before DH goes, that certainly does help things!

Cecilie, I can't believe Norway has snow!  Yesterday was the hottest day on record for late October apparently.  It sure was nice!  I picked the right day to be out and about in it   Sorry AF hasn't showed up.  Is she late now?  Have you thought of testing?  It has been known to test BFP whilst down regging you know!  

My transfer is the 8th November, so a week Tuesday.  Liz, isn't that the day after you test?


----------



## LizH

Hi

Yes, I think pate can have the same bacteria as soft/blue cheese so it should be avoided.  

Not long Witters until your ET, yes it is the day after my blood test.  When were your embryos frozen, it's good news that you have an 8 cell embie.  I noticed on your personal message under your posts that you were due to start metformin in August, did you?  I tried it last year but I couldn't manage the full dose and it didn't make me have AF so I gave up.  

Cecilie - just think if all goes to plan and you and your friend get BFP's you will have the same due date!

Liz


----------



## Cecilie

Hi 

The pate thing is to do with food poisoning - pate can give you botchelism... and soft cheese can give you lysteria (probably spelt these completely wrong!!) But that's only really a problem if the cheese is unpasteurised.

I have been starting to think maybe I should test - which seems a bit bizarre   I read somewhere else on here that you said your clinic said down regging isn't harmful to the baby if you get pregnant during it. Our clinic told us not to have unprotected sex, but we have been a little tiny bit naughty...

I'll wait till monday when I go to the clinic and see what they say...

8th November - that's not long 

C x


Sorry - once again you posted whilst I was writing Liz!! Yes - if my friend and I both get BFPs it'll be the most amazing thing ever!! Dh and I are going to be lodging with these friends for a few weeks whilst the worst of our house rennovations is going on. If we're both PG at that time (Jan - march) it'll be lovely. It'll be very hard indeed if one of us is and the other isn't though...


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, just a teeny bit naughty huh?   It's not so bad this time around.  It's the stimming tha's the problem as you could have a multiple pregnanc.  I'm sure you really didn't want those 10 embies actually implanted in you!   Good luck, wouldn't it be great if you didn't have to go through any more?

Liz, my embies were frozen at the beginning of July.  I did start metformin.  I am on 1000mg a day.  I notice that most are on 1500mg, but my gyn said 1000mg will be enough for me.  I haven't O'd on it yet, so not sure if it will really help me yet.  It can take a while to get into your system though.


----------



## Cecilie

I don't get the metformin thing. It's supposed to regulate blood sugar isn't it? 
How come you're doing metformin whilst doing IVF? My cons. wanted me to go on it last year and I said no thanks. He was planning to try me on it before even checking my blood sugar, which seemed too drastic an experiment. 

Re. being a tiny bit naughty. My libido has been non existent for so long, it seemed a bit rude to get all pedantic about contraception - especially when we've been TTC for 5 years 



I know how you love them bananas Witters  

Thanks for the reassurance about the Buserillin. The chances of me being pg are less than the chances of me winning the lottery, but even so, i'd hate to think I'd done something that could be harmful.

C x


----------



## Witters

Thanks for the banana's!

Do you know what, my libido is virtually non existant too.  Oh to be 18 again!

I've had my blood sugars tested and they are actually OK.  That's why I'm only on a low dose.  Apparently, it also helps with the quality of the eggs as well as potentially getting you to ovulate on your own.  It also should help with m/c too.  I can't see it doing any harm, so I'm giving it a go!  My IVF doctor was pleased that I'm on it too, so I don't think it's a bad thing.  I hope not anyway!


----------



## Cecilie

Sorry Witters - I didn't mean to imply it wasa a bad thing at all. Compared with all the heavy duty drugs were taking now, not to mention the Clomid we've taken in the past (evil, bad drug  ), Metformin is a mere wisp of a little baby drug!!

I didn't know it helped egg quality. You learn something new ebery day on this site!

I hear ya on the wishing you were 18 thing!! I often think that, and can't relate to all the hype about sex being so much better for women the older they get. Maybe us PCOS women are different??

The following is a quote from someone posting on the IVF board - I thought it was cool, so am passing on to you two:
"A healer gave me a poem to recite.....  I am both powerful and desirable. It is wonderful to be a woman. I love myself and I am fulfilled, I am balanced in my creative flow."

C x


----------



## Cecilie

Lovely Girls - I'm off for the Acupuncture leg of my week now, so I'll see you back here on Tuesday.

Hope you both have a great weekend - look forward to catching up next week.

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

I saw those words to Cecilie.  They are very strong.

I agree about the evil clomid drug!  Having said that, it made me ovulate every cycle and I was on it for all but a year.  I just need something to get me to ovulate, then I could step away from all this IVF stuff.  I'm a bit stumped now if this doesn't work - so I am keeping optomistic and thinking   thoughts and might even chant that poem 

Have a good weekend!


----------



## LizH

Have a good week-end and happy Halloween for Monday



Liz


----------



## Witters

Good morning!

Liz, how are you?  Any symptoms?  How are you feeling?   

Cecilie, any signs of AF yet?I hope so!

 Happy Halloween girls!


----------



## LizH

Hi

No symptons yet from me.  Back at work today, so I'm hoping this week will go really fast if I keep busy.  Guess who forgot to buy sweets for the trick or treaters?

Hope you are both OK.

Liz
xx


----------



## Witters

LizH said:


> Guess who forgot to buy sweets for the trick or treaters?


You?!! 

I had loads, but nobody knocked on my door! We now havbe lots of sweets to get through - damn!! 

Glad you are feeling Ok, no symptoms is often just as good as loads. I hope you find lots to keep your mind of this last week - yes, you're half way through!


----------



## Cecilie

Good morning girls!

Liz - you've only got a week to go, that's so cool. How was the food fair at the weekend? Hope you stayed away from that pasta  

Witters - are you still on schedule for ET in a week?? 

I'm lagging behind big style now... Still no AF and when I went for my scan yesterday they sent me home with detentioin and extra homework.   I just have to blinking well wait. What's new there then I'll call them when AF arrives for another scan, but in the mean time I have to keep taking 50ml Buserilin. Oh, and they did a pg test which was negative. And by the way - they said it's really not good for the baby to take buserilin whilst pg...

Witters - I wonder why you didn't get pg when on Clomid if it made you ovulate?? 

Hope you're both OK today. It's such a beautiful day  

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Awww, I'm sorry AF is still not here, that sucks!  What about your friend, does she have hers?

I wish that test came back positive!  You couldn't have overtook both Liz and I.  Yuck, yuck, yuck!  I don't think buserelin is actually good in a pregnancy, but my clinic said it wouldn't harm it.  I would imagine that it is only if you take it very early on and only for a few days until once you found out. Interesting though.

Who knows why we didn't get pregnant on clomid   Scans even showed two good sized follies, one on each side, then later it showed they had both been released!  I'm just guessing poor egg quality.  My IVF fertilisation rate was poor.  5 fertilised that dropped to 3 out of 25 eggs.  Even the clinic was disappointed with that,  If we go through another fresh cycle, we will do half ICSI, half natural just to see.


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Witters

I know that old witch just doesn't want to be around me!   Someone posted on another thread today saying that I seem to be always waiting for AF. It does feel that way. Something you're very familiar with too!! Yes my friend's AF arrived on Sunday - (also very late, strangely)- so she's got her baseline scan tomorrow. So our schedules are now out of sync. To be honest, I was really disappointed initially, but now I'm a bit relieved. It takes the pressure off a bit knowing that we'll be a few days apart. If that makes any sense. I'm still planning to take those original days off work, so it means I can go and pamper my friend whilst she's on bed rest. And I might go for a massage and do some nice relaxing things. It's probably better in the long run - otherwise I would have been working up until ET, and be stressed out and knackered!

I didn't realise you could do half ICSI half natural IVF. That's cool. 
SOunds like you might be getting your head around doing another fresh IVF if the FET is unsuccesful? Fingers crossed you won't have to, but I guess if you don't have twins this time you might want a sibling for your first??... 

X


----------



## Witters

I was thinking that it might be easier on you both if your scheduals were slightly different.  Takes the pressure of a little bit I would think.  What are your cycles normally?  Are they long?  The worst part is waiting for the witch to arrive.

We're hoping that we wont need to do a fresh cycle, atleast for a little while.  But if we do, our thoughts are to maybe do a cycle using clomid.  I know I ovulate multiple eggs on 50mg, and I know that it doesn't make ne feel unwell.  Only concern is I've been on it for about 10 cycles, so at my limit really.  Other than that, they were talking about gonal-F instead of menopur.  Still a stim, but supposed to work in a different way, so could be better for me.  Still very unknown how I will react to it, so I'd demand daily scans and testing.  We shall see what this cycle brings and talk more if we need to.

You can do part ICSI, part natural if you like, but if you transfer multiple embryo's, they must all be one or the other.  This is just so that they can monitor the child for statistics in their development and obviously you don't know which one sticks or which is which.  Clever stuff they can do these days!


----------



## Cecilie

Thanks for your suport Witters - it really helps...

Have a good evening - and you too Liz. I'm off for the night - going home to do my Buserillin - but will be back tomorrow morning!

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Nighty night!

Look forward to playing in the morning 

Lots of AF vibes to you Cecilie!  Maybe she is just waiting until next week so she can keep away from Liz


----------



## Witters

Morning girls!


----------



## Cecilie

Morning  

Still no AF  

Hopefully she's doing as you say Witters - staying away from Liz.

How are you both feeling? How are you getting on with the 6mg of HRT Witters?

I'm much better today than earlier in the week - I slept really well last night. I took some Valerian last night and it did the trick


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Glad you had a good nights sleep Cecilie   It always makes you feel better.  Poor DH fell back to sleep as I went out, so I woke him when I came back in.  He was then in a panic as we were running late 

I'm fine on the new dose.  Not getting any real side effects at all.  Only the obvious getting more and more fertile cm and cp.  I can't believe that this time next week, I'll hopefully be in my TWW!  Cecilie, we need you to come join us!

 I've just blown you both some bubbles!  Thanks Cecilie for mine!


----------



## Cecilie

Aw - thanks for my Bubbles Witters. I blew you both a few last night.
Still no AF  

Yes - this time next week you'll be on your 2ww. That's amazing!!  
I'd love to catch up with you...

My IVF friend called earlier after her basleine scan. She's had her schedule put back by a couple of days too... 

Maybe it's something in the air around here?? 

Cecilie x


----------



## Cecilie

Me and my thick endometrium are off for the night... See you both tomorrow I hope.
Lots of love
Cecilie x x


----------



## Witters

Good night Cecilie  I see you are still on line, so you might catch it.  I hope AF arrives soon for you and some teenager keeps her occupied and away from Liz 

You must be getting very frustrated.  What cycle day are you on?

Liz, I hope things are good with you   Sticky vibes!


----------



## Witters

New home girls!

Here's the old thread link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,39406.110.html

Enjoy your evenings!


----------



## Witters

This thread is getting big now, so I thought we'd better start a fresh.

Here's the link to the new thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41092.0.html


----------



## LizH

Hi  

Witters - not long until your ET, are you getting excited?

Cecilie - sorry AF hasn't arrived yet  , how annoying.  

I am fine, no symptons yet apart from feeling tired, but that's probably more to do with going back to work than anything else.

Love, Liz


----------



## Witters

Morning!

It's miserable weather today.  Very windy and rainy.  I had to put Woody's rug on for the first time.  Can't complain as it was on in September last year.  Sad news to report about my fish.  We found the new one dead last night when we got in    I was shocked as he was looking really well and perky in the morning.  The yellow fish had even left him alone.  I guess the stress earlier in the week just took it's toll on him.  It's silly as it is only a fish and we hadn't had it long, but I was really upset


----------



## Cecilie

Hello You Two

Thanks for the message last night Witters, and for our new home  

I'm so sorry about your fish - it doesn't sound silly at all. It's very sad when any living thing that's in our care dies and if fish were meaningless then you wouldn't bother to have them, would you?  
And anyway - your hormones being all over the place at the moment you're quite vulnerable to sad things. I cried at WHat not to Wear last night....

Glad you're OK Liz - I'm keeping everythng crossed! When's your official test day? Is it tuesday? Take it easy and rest as much as you can.

I finally have good news on the AF front   I went for a frog march with my dof this morning and had a good cry then it all started. So I'm off for another baseline scan tomorrow....

Have a good day both of you.

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Woohoooo for AF!!!!!

           

Thanks for your kind words about my fish 

Liz, your test day is Monday right?  

Countdown - 4 days!  You're nearly there!!


----------



## Cecilie

Thank you Witters! Isn't it strange to get so excited about Aunt Flo when all you want is to be pregnant... You know all about waiting for AF tho - I'm still marvelling at your patience all those weeks after your OHSS.

Liz - I can't believe that the first of our little trio is testing on monday already! Amazing... And then it's your ET soon Witters!!    to both of you..

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Only 3 more shots left for me!  I can't believe how quickly this cycle has gone so far!

How are you both?


----------



## Cecilie

Good Morning Witters, Good morning Liz

Hope you're both OK today. 
It's a beautiful day again, but it is cold. Witters - Early morning mucking out and rugs and grooming etc in winter - that's the part I don't miss about having horses... I did think about youor poor cold hands this morning when I was out walking my dog.. Do you walk yours before work or when you get home, or both? My DH works from home so my dog gets a walk with me in the am before I go off to work and then he just lolls about in the garden or on the balcony of DH's little hut that he works in.
Off for my scan in a little while- I presume they're just going to tell me the lining's too thick still - AF only arrived yesterday - and ask me to come back on monday...

Have a good day and I'll post when I get back from my scan.

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, to be honest, we only really walk the dogs at weekends.  I don't get time in the morning and evenings are a bit tempremental too.  We do however have a massive garden.  It's about 400foot, so plenty of space for them.  They have a good run about and play whenever we are about.  Being Huskies, you cannot let them off the leads.  They will just run and run and return home when they are ready.  They are extremely obedient in a confined area, but when you're out and about, that goes out the window!  They actually get more exercise in the garden.  They both are very playful and it's a joy to see them having so much fun.  

It is quite warm in this area still.  I wrap myself up in a waxed jacket and wooly hat each morning, mainly to sheild myself from the delightful smells.  The pee smell can stick to your skin and hair like superglue and I can still smell it even after a shower.  Wrapping up does help with this.  By the time I need to go home, I am so hot it's unbelievable!  There's no need to worry about me getting cold just yet 

As of Wednesday, I won't be going up there for atleast a week.  I want to do all I can for this potential pregnancy, and if it doesn't work out, I don't need the thought of "if I hadn't have done that or this" to think about.  I will really miss him though.

Good luck for your scan!  I hate having them when AF is still about.  Hopefully you may get an updated schedual??


----------



## Witters

Liz, what did you need in the end for transfer?  Was it just yourself as we thought?


----------



## Cecilie

Hello 

Just got back from the clinic and have a thin lining and a new schedule      

I start 4mg Progynova tomorrow and et is now scheduled for 23rd  November.

Is your ET on tuesday Witters?

The et is much the same as a scan - as you said to Liz before. So just take yourself. The whole appointment is all over in ten minutes. (I only know this because I see women for acupuncture before and after their et, and sometimes I don't have time for a cup of tea before they're back after transfer  )

Cecilie x


----------



## LizH

Hi

Not very hopeful for testing on Monday, I've just done a hpt which was negative  .  I know I shouldn't be testing early but my curiosity got the better of me.  I can't see how it could turn into a positive within the next two days.  We paid for this tx and can't afford anymore at the moment, so we will have to wait for our NHS go - sometime next year.  Oh well, might try and book a holiday instead.

Liz


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Liz, so sorry for the BFN   I'm still holding out hope that it was just too early.  I hope you get a chance to re test this morning.  Good luck for when you do!!

Cecilie, I bet you're glad you have a more solid date to work towards and yay for starting your meds!!  Your transfer is a day after my test day, the same as mine is after Liz's test day!  How weird is that?   I had to   about you not getting a cup of tea inbetween accu sessions!!

I have my blood test in just over an hour, then the next 24 hours will be the most nerve wracking re: the thaw.  I just need to know either way so I know what we are dealing with.  We are both getting very excited now.  DH has bought me a bed table so that I can use my laptop or read magazines without anything resting on my belly.  Bless him, he's going to really look after me


----------



## LizH

Hi

It was a   for us this time.  At least I was expecting it so it wasn't too much of a shock.  Anyway me and DH are going for a walk to get some fresh air so might be back on later. 

Witters - best of luck for ET tomorrow and hope the embies thaw OK too.

Liz


----------



## Witters

I'm sorry Liz 

My results are in...

Estrodoil ~ 1070
Progesterone ~ 35

It's a go!!

Next hurdle ~ the thaw...


----------



## Cecilie

Oh Liz - I'm so sorry  

I'm sending you big hugs Honey    

You sound very strong - how are you actually feeling? It's such a shame after everything you've been through to get to the point of transfer.

WItters - I've been thinking about you a lot all morning - really hope your embies have made it - I've got absolutely everything crossed  

Cecilie x x x


----------



## Witters

Hi you two!

Just a a very quick post to let you know how it went.  All 3 embies survived the thaw, but one 4 cell lost 3 cells whilst the other two stayed at 4 cell and 8 cell.  So, we were able to go ahead and transfer two embies.  We were both very happy and excited and now am just resting and being waited on hand and foot!

So now, it's just an emotional two weeks...

Thanks for all your good wishes!


----------



## Cecilie




----------



## Witters

Thanks!!


----------



## Cecilie

Witters - enjoy your first night of being spoilt rotten by your lovely DH and having your frosties inside you. (That's so cool!)

Liz - hope you're ok and not feeling too sad... Thinking of you.

Will speak to you tomorrow.

Love and bubbles to both of you
Cecilie x x


----------



## LizH

Hello

Witters - congratulations on your ET, and excellent news that they all survived the thaw, they must be good quality embryos, so thats good too!  Wishing you sticky, positive vibes for the next two weeks  

Cecilie - I am feeling OK thanks, I feel dissappointed, and wish there was an answer for why it didn't work.  I keep wondering if I did anything wrong - I noticed some posts on another thread about fresh pineapple not being good for implantation as it can cause the uterus to contract.  I had some pieces of fresh pineapple nearly every day during the first week of 2ww.  I know people have done the same and got BFP's, but I will definitely do more research on things to do before my next FET.  Sorry but I've got behind on recent posts - where are you up to with tx?

Something I have found difficult with the BFN is how involved other people have been - when I told my mum (who is in Spain on holiday) she was really upset and I don't want her to be upset when she is on holiday!.  Because people hear so many IVF success stories, they don't seem to understand why it doesn't work first time.

One positive to come out of this is DH's mum and my parents have both offered to pay for our next tx, not sure yet if we will accept, but it's something for us to think about.

Anyway thank you both for your messages of support    Have a parents evening tomorrow so might not get chance to post until Thursday.

Love, Liz


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Lovely Girls

Witters - hope the 2WW is ok for you so far? Are you enjoying being at home? Is day time tv driving you mad yet?!

Liz - it must be really hard not knowing why you got a BFN, but please don't beat torture yourself thinking that you should have done something differently. Even the fertility experts don't really know why IVF works sometimes and not at other times. You did everything in you could to make it work. IVF isn't like a perfect recipe - if you get all the right ingredients, in the right amounts in the right order then you get a BFP. There are so many things that need to be right and that are outside our power, and even outside our consultants' power. All we can do is our best - do the things we know will be positive and good in preparing to receive a child into our bodies - like preparing a lovely nest. But having a lovely nest doesn't guarantee a baby. 

I'm doing lots of different things to maximise the chances of the IVF working - dietary stuff and acupuncture, but also some slightly airy fairy stuff - like wearing orange and a moonstone and rose quartz.... I know that none of those things on theiri own will be responsible for the eventual outcome, but I do them so that I know I've done what I can. 

You did what you could this time round - and you will next time too. Fine tune your plan till you're happy with it, but realistically, to eat or not to eat pineapple isn't going to be the make or break factor. 

Try not to think too hard about it, because you didn't get a BFN because of something you did or didn't do...

Such amazing news that your parents have all offered to pay for your next treatment. I hear what you say about their involvement and finding it hard to cope with their sadness. I'm sorry you've had to deal with that on top of your own grief...

Do you have any idea about when you might start the next round of treatment? Sorry - I can't remember if you've got more frosties left or if you'll be doing a fresh IVF?

Your question - I'm 5 days into HRT. FET scheduled for 23rd November, (in 2 weeks - just when Witters does her HPT).

Speak to you soon. Hope you both have a good day - it's really beautiful out there today.

Lots of love,
Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Hi girls!

Liz, I totally agree with what Cecilie said.  This IVF is very mis leading onb success rates.  Theoretically, you have the embryo's, the womb, they are put in theright place, so it 'should' work.  Unfortunately, it doesn't always, infact, more often than not it doesn't.  Whatever you did or didn't do did not decide that.  It just wasn't meant to be this time   It is just a much harder knock back after all we have been through.  That's great that the option is there to try again.  It has all the potential to be completely different and end in a BFP!  Please don't give up, but likewise, only enter into it when you are ready 

Cecilie,  when do you up the drug ante?  I loved all the different stages, it really helped the time whizz by.  When is your friend's transfer due?


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Witters  

How are you Hun? 

I agree the changes to treatment does make it go quicker. I up the ante on Friday - 6mg. Then nothing happens till the following Friday - I have a scan then to check lining. If all's well they start the thawing process Tuesday 22nd.

It feels like I'm getting there now - the delays have been a bummer, but as I left the house this morning I realised ET is exactly 2 weeks today, so that feels great. 

My friend has sadly been delayed too. So weird. She went for her baseline scan and they said her lining wasn't quite thin enough so asked her to come back 2 days later. In those days (she'd continued to DR), her lining had INCREASED from 6mm to 11mm. So she was given the choice of either aborting this cycle (I don't know many IVF women who would choose to do this?!) or to DR for another week. So she decided to do the latter and is due back for another scan this Friday. Poor thing, she was really upset, so we had long chats and hugs. She seemed much better yesterday and is bleeding again - which the clinic says is good. So fingers crossed she'll get the thumbs up on Friday and can start stimming then. She'll also get her new schedule - we think we might still end up with ET on the same day. It's been great having each other to talk to during this cycle. Last monday she had to pick me up off the floor when I was getting really down, and by the end of the same week I was returning the favour. I don't know about my friend, but I would have been lost without her last week...

Sorry - I don't half yack on sometimes!!! 

How are you anyway? You didn't say in your last post... hope everything's dandy with you. Sending you lots of sticky vibes and    

Cecilie x x


----------



## Witters

Awww, sorry to hear that about your friend   Still, it's great that she is bleeding again now.  Wouldn't it be ironic if you ended up with transfer on the same day?  Meant to be?? 

I never had the scan to check the lining, but my bloods came back great.  I had to trust those.  The scan yesterday showed agreat lining (although I wasn't given numbers) which put my mind at rest.  It was sooo cool to see the embies going in.  Poor DH was shaking!  He was so nervous and excited.  We were both really concerned on Monday night, but after that phone call to say they had all survived, we both were just very excited that our oppertunity was about to happen!

The worst part was that you need a semi full bladder.  An hour before, I emptied it, then drank two tall glasses over the next hour.  I was fine, until they really pressed the probe on my belly!  It did settle down though.  Apparently I had a very obliging cervix, and she thanked it for being so helpful!!  I went to the loo as soon as I got home, which was more of a relief than worry that they might fall out, although it did go on for ages!  All day, I was crampy and felt lots going on in there.  Most likely just from the catheter.  I was also very errrrr windy! All that has settled down now though and I feel great.


----------



## Cecilie

I didn't realise you had to have a semi full bladder - THAT's why everyone talks about peeing straight after ET - couldn't understand that before...
I wonder what the "paaarp"  bit was all about?? I'll report back ref wind levels when I've had my et.
Bless your dh for being so excited - he sounds like a lovely guy.I'm so glad you're feeling great. I hope you continue that way for the next couple of weeks. I know everyone says the 2WW is the worst part of the treatment - but i can't help wondering whether that's different for those of us who had to stop the cycle after ec. I think I'll just be thrilled to actually get to the stage where I've got embryos on board! At least the 2ww is finite too - you know exactly how long you have to wait. Not like the uncertainty of AF - who seems to just turn up whenever she feels like it - and sometimes not for months on end!! 

So happy your embies survived the thaw - I know you were worried about that, and it would have been heart breaking to lose them after everything you've been through to make them!

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Thanks Cecilie   Like you, I'm just glad to have my embieswhere they belong.  If the TTW went on for a month, I really wouldn't care.  I have a long LP (18 days) so this will actually be a short TWW for me!!  I feel so much more relaxed now than I did before the thaw.  For some reason that really bothered me.  How do you feel about yours?

Yeah, the hardest is definately the full bladder.  I was fine until the pressure, then someone else was fiddling with my cervix which almost let the heavens open!  Deep breaths and concentration was my only hope - or should I say HER only hope?  I mean, look what position she was in!!


----------



## LizH

Hi Cecilie and Witters

Thank you for your replies, they have made me feel much better.  

Witters - how is the 2WW, are you relaxing?

Cecilie - what a coincidence that your friend has had to downreg for longer too!

Anyway feeling tired so I'm off to watch TV with a glass of wine!

Speak tomorrow, love Liz


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Liz, glad you are feeling a bit better now 

Cecilie, how are you today?

I'm good. Still being lazy!  All I do is eat, email and watch DVD's!


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Girls

Liz - very glad to hear you're feeling a bit better  

Witters -   at your bladder episode!! 

I don't feel too nervous about the thaw itself as I have 10 frosties. I know there's no guarantee that any of them will survive, but I'm a lot more relaxed than I would be if I only had a couple. Liz - do you have more in the freezer or are you doing a fresh cycle next?

I'm fine today thank you. I keep bursting into tears, but I'm sure that's the hormones. Did either of you feel like that? Someon sent me a joke today: 

What song do whales listen to? He ain't heavy, he's my blubber.

And it made me giggle, then it made me laugh/cry and then I just cried. Strange girl.

Another joke someone sent me yesterday: 

I went to the zoo today but there was only one dog there. It was a ****zu.

Hope it makes you smile.

Have a good day both of you.
Love, Cecilie


----------



## LizH

Hi

Cecilie - yes I have been quite emotional over the last month or so - I seem to be more prone to my emtions in the car when a sad song comes on the radio - it's a good job it's nearly always dark or raining    I have 9 frosties left - we had 13 but used 4 for the first FET.  The clinic seems to like thawing 4 at a time, but I might ask if they can thaw 3 next time, which could potentially give us 3 more goes rather than 2 more goes.  Does that make sense?  

Witters - glad to hear you are not doing anything strenuous - it sounds like your DH is taking good care of you!

Liz


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Liz, I think it depends how they are frozen.  Sometimes they are in groups of 3 or 4 and so have to thaw them all.  I hope you get the chance of thawing just 3 each time so that you can get more chances.

Cecilie, yes, I don't think I would have been so worried if I'd had more frosties.  Yours are going to thaw great!  If mine and Liz's can do it, so can yours!!

I had that dog joke sent to me, only they said it was a ****su!   I was fairly lucky on the emotional front.  There was the odd time when I felt a little teary, but nothing too bad.  I also found I dreamt a lot - or remembered more atleast.  I had some wonderful, happy baby dreams.  I dreamt that I had the best bfp I could ever wish for one night 

I'm doing good.  Still keeping remarkably sane about all this.  It's weird, it feels like I'm just being lazy rather than what's really going on.  It just doesn't seem real.  No twinges or anything as yet, but then again, it has only been a few days and might not even be at the implantation stage yet.  Who knows?

Happy Friday girls!!


----------



## Cecilie

Aaah! Both of your posts were so positive - really cheered me up this rainy morning...

My clinic freezes embies in groups of 2s and 3s... Liz - I hope you can defrost in 3s so that you've potentially got 3 more FETs.

Witters - your dreams sound lovely. I'm still struggling with the sleep thing - waking at 4am most days... Glad you're doing good and feeling so chilled  

Milestones for today - I'm upping the Progynova to 6mg, and my friend has another scan to check whether she can start stimming...

Happy Friday to you from me too 

Love, Cecilie x


----------



## Cecilie

BTW - I've moved on from tearfulness to PMT rage and mild abdominal AF cramping today... I'm a bit worried about it - did either of you get that on the HRT?

C x


----------



## Witters

I just read back and am now confused    I'm sure I didn't post about the dog at the zoo was also a poopsu, it should have been a ****su!  I remember typing it as I had to look at the email to be sure I spelt it right!

Cecilie, yep, I had lots of I wouldn't say abdominal cramping, more abdominal fluttering.  I'm sure what you are feeling is right.  I have a high pain threshold, so my fluttering could be your cramping.  When I was in hospital, all they could say was that I should be more ill going by my test results! 

I hope your friend gets the go ahead, please wish her luck from me!  The friend she doesn't know!


----------



## Cecilie

I didn't get the Poopzu thing when you wrote that. Then I re-read my post and that says poopzu too!! I din't write that - I wrote "sh1tzu" - but without the 1 in the middle - it's the automatic censor again - like the word for female dogs that we tried to type before  

You both must've thought I was goiing mad - who's ever heard of a Poopzu  

I'm glad the AF stuff is normal - it's not really painful, but it feels like definite AF stuff - and I just thought it'd be typical to get AF now - when I don't want it, considerinig I've spent most of the summer wishing for it to come!! 

What symptoms did the hospital expect you to have? I presume it's to do with the high oestrogen levels we'll have now. Mine are too high normally (to do with the PCOS) - so I'm sure yours are too - so maybe we're just used to it and don't react like women who have normal levels?

Thank you for your good luck wishes for my friend - she's on her way to the clinic now, and I can't get hold of her -but I'll pass your message on when I speak to her  

Cecilie x


----------



## Cecilie

My friend's all set for stimming tonight  
She was very touched by your   wishes, WItters. She's now scheduled for ET 5 days after me. That's good, coz it means I can give her a treatment on her ET day and bring her soup and stuff whilst she's on her three day rest.

C x


----------



## Witters

I'd forgotten about the censor thing!  I didn't think I had gone that mad!  I was however wondering what a poopsu looked like!!

Glad your friend got the go ahead! Perfect timing all in all  It will make testing easier being a few deays inbetween

I was told to expect the usual estrogen and progesterone side effects, so headaches, tender (are we allowed to say boobs/ breasts / BB's?)

When will you get your estrogen results?  Mine was 1071 if I remember rightly the day before transfer.  Liz, do you know what yours was?  I'm amazed at how my chart looks bearing in mind it is totally due to drugs.  Clever stuff!


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Hope your weekends were good.  Mine was just lazy  I'm getting used to this!  It's my SIL's due date today.  I wonder how she is getting on.  I must call her...


----------



## Witters

Morning!

I'm back at work today   Time should whizz by now as weeks normally roll into one.  This time next week, I should know!


----------



## Cecilie

Hello you two!

Witters - half through the 2WW already!! How is it being back at work? Did you get fed up with day time tv? Sending you loads of sticky vibes - although hopefully your frosty/frosties will have tuck by now       

Liz - hope you're OK Hun.  I'm thinking of you  

I'm feeling fine and dandy - quite a lot of AF type abdominal stuff - I guess it's just all the activity in there. I don't mind it at all now that you put my mind at rest about it not being AF Witters. I keep telling DH to treat me nicecly because I'm busy making a nest... Makes him laugh.

Had a non- existent weekend as we worked saturday and sunday, but yesterday was good. I treated 2 FF ladies - it was great to meet them both - if a little surreal!! And my last patient of the evening who I've been treating for IF for a few months is pregnant - which Im over the moon about. She had an appointment at an IVF clinic in January - and hopefully she can cancel now. 

Hope you're both having a good week.

Lots of love, C x


----------



## Witters

Morning!

This is so weird, you know I could have sworn I wrote that type of dog, but it got changed?  Well, I could have sworn I posted a responce yesterday, but it's vanished!   I'm going crazy!  Or atleast my PC is 

Anyway, what I was saying is that it sounds like you were bust Cecilie at the weekend.  Building your nest and meeting and treating your ff friends.  Congrats to that lady!  I bet she is well chuffed   Do any of them know what you are doing? (IVF/TTC wise)  Only a week to go until your transfer!  When do you start the delightful pesseries?  

Liz, how are you?  Keeping yourself busy?  Any thoughts on what you plan to do now?  Have a nice break over Christmas I guess 

My SIL was due on Monday.  Still no sign of baby, but could be any time now.  Wouldn't it be lovely if I got a BFP on the day she gave birth?   thinking makes you happy!


----------



## Cecilie

Hello You Two!

Witters - it must be the hormones - or maybe too much daytime tv last week     

I'm glad you're finding the 2ww so pain free. I can't wait - this time next week it'll be me!!

What does "bust at the weekend" mean??

Some of my IF patients know about my treatment, but not all of them. I'm a bit careful about that, coz I don't want it to turn into a mutual chat about IVF, as it's their time and treatment - I don't want to hijack it with my own stuff. I have told if I think there's any chance I might bump into them at the clinic   or if I think it might help them to know. 

Pessaries start on Sunday - JOY!! 

Still no sign of your nephew or niece?? Is it your first one?

Liz - how are things with you? 

Lots of love C x


----------



## Witters

Honestly, what is wrong with me lately?   'Bust' should actually be 'Busy'.  Is there any way ff turned the censor ON?!  

Good idea about who to tell.  I totally agree with your thinking.  

Still no sign of my Niece (they know - or as much as you can know that it will be a girl)  I am on the list to be called at any time of the day or night  This will be my first time at being an Auntie!  Even though at 30, I'm the youngest of 4!  I'm so excited!  I really never thought I would be.  I really seem to be on a high lately about all this stuff.  I just hope my dreams don't get shattered.

Good luck for Sunday!  Keep plenty of tissues handy!


----------



## Cecilie

at me being bust! I should have worked it out  

Aaaah - first niece - that is really exciting. I had my first nephew in April, and I was amazed at how special it felt - much more than god children even. I felt an instant connection with the little person - it's lovely being an aunty. 

It's great that you're so positive and on a high. I don't think you'd be any less devastated by a BFN if you weren't being positive now - if that makes sense. Cross that bridge when you get to it, and in the mean time enjoy being positive!    

Yuck about the tissues for Sunday  !!  I didn't actually mind that part of it too much - best to just do it without thinking about it too much!

I'm going for a scan on Friday and my friend has her baseline scan 15mins before me, so we're going together. That's quite mad...


----------



## Witters

How exciting that you can go with your friend for your scans!  That's cool!

The first pessery is ok it's when you have to put the second one in! YUCK!!!


----------



## Cecilie

Good Morning

How are you this morning Witters? Only 5 days to go till you test!    

It's a beautiful day here and I'm not feeling too mad, which is a good thing. Me and DH went for a moonlit walk last night with the dog and a friend. It was amazing - so bright and magical. I think the moon calmed me down a bit too... I'd highly recommend.

C x


----------



## Witters

How romantic!  A moonlit walk...  we must try that some time!  Glad you are keeping sane, not long now until you get your frosties right where they should be!

I'm feeling good.  Starting to get a little tired and lightheaded at times and my boobs are really tender.  Trying not to obsess though as the amount of drugs I'm on, it's most likely all just side effects of them.

I had to go and get 4 new tyres fitted to one of the cars.  Over £600!!  Made my cash card sting a bit!  Still, what would we do without our cars?

I got some sad news yesterday.  There is an old pony down the farm and she was riddled with arthritus.  All these cold, frosty mornings really took their toll on her poor joints and she had real trouble walking. They had to make the decision to put her to sleep   It really is sad, she was such a lovely pony, really gentle and cute.  You could just open the gate to her field and she'd take herself into her stable!  I'll have lots of fond memories of her.  Listen to me, she wasn't even my pony!

Hi Liz, how are you?


----------



## Cecilie

Tiredness sounds like a good sign...  
So sorry about the little pony   I hate it when horses are put down. but then arthritis is terrible...

 at your tyre experience!!

I've been very naughty today - I've bought some new glasses, a new pair of boots and a hot chocolate from COsta Coffee  
My defence: glasses are very necessary. Boots - I didn't have any really warm ones and it's really important to keep your feet warm when you're TTC. Hot chocolate - no excuse for that, really...


----------



## Witters

Good on you!!  Retail therapy should be the answer to everything!  

Love the 'how much?' smilie!  Made me laugh!


----------



## Cecilie

I knew "how much?" would make you laugh


----------



## Witters

How are you coping with remembering 'tablet time'?  I have reminders set up everywhere!


----------



## Cecilie

I just take all my tablets at the same time - in the evening as soon as I get home, and do my Buserilin injection at the same time. I don't think I'd forget - coz it's the highlight of my day.
HOW SAD IS THAT??


----------



## Witters

Oh, you have it easy!  Here's my schedual

5am 2x estrodoil + 2x pessery
9am 1x metformin
2pm 2x estrodoil
8pm 1x metformin
11pm 2x estrodoil + 2x pessery

And they say to try to keep your mind off it!     Now that's funny!!


----------



## LizH

Hi you two

Sorry I've not been around much this week  

I'm feeling much better this week and we've decided to book a holiday for 1 December, going to the Red Sea, found a bargain so thought we would treat ourselves!

Witters you sound very positive, I really hope it is a positive for you next week  

Cecilie are you getting excited about ET?  Not long now.

Yes I agree about the retail therapy, in fact I might have to do some at week-end, you've got to get some new clothes when you're going on holiday haven't you?

Love, Liz


----------



## Witters

Morning girls!

Liz, hmmmmmm, the Red Sea sounds lovely!  It's meant to be very really relaxing and healing.  Great choice!  You must let us know how you get on!

Cecilie, good luck with your scan today!  I hope you pass with flying colours!!  Wish your friend luck too!


----------



## Cecilie

Hi You Two!

Lovely to hear you Liz. Great plan to go away - I was thinking this morning that I'll want to do the same if I get a BFN... Happy shopping this weekend!! 
I am excited about the ET - but it feels a bit surreal...

Witters - your drug plan sounds mental. They told me it doesn't matter when I take my oestradiol - so I just take them all at once... Then the progesterone bullets I have to do 12 hours apart - one am and one pm from Sunday. Last Buserilin tonight    

Scan was fine, by the way -it was 9.5mm which apparently is good... And I sat in with my friend whilst she had her scan (with her 2 year old IVF baby on my lap), and she has some very big follies - so they're taking her menopur down from 5 to 4 amps, but otherwise all seems well, so we're both on track!

I won't be online till Tuesday now - by which time you'll have tested Witters!

LOADS AND LOADS OF LUCK      

I'll be thinking about you on tuesday morning and can't wait to hear how it goes...

Lots of love to both of you x x x


----------



## Witters

Yay Cecilie!  Sounds great for both of you!  How many menopur are you on?  5 amps, even 4 amps just sounds painful!  I was on two when I got OHSS...

As for me...

I woke up to go to the loo this morning and found some brown spotting. I was also cramping so thought it was all over for us. I went back to bed for a few hours and though bugger it, I'm gonna test, there's nothing to loose. I did it, and the line came up right away! Two beautiful, unmistakable pink lines! I checked it against the test I did the morning after my trigger shot back in June and todays test is much darker than that one! I am so shocked! I really thought it would be a single like. DH is well chuffed! Keeps just hugging me and saying well done! See, you do work my little raggy doll! I'm over the moon    

 I am pregnant!!!  


Oh, to tell DH, I just came in, test in hand and said I've been really naughty and tested! I threw the test in front of him and threw myself at him in a crying mess!    Poor thing thought it was negative! All he could say is what is it? I showed him it and he said tell me, I don't know how to read them! I told him and he just said Wow! With a big grin on his face!  
 

Oh, and one weird thing, literally minutes after I told DH, the two dogs (that were outside) started howling in unison!  Both heads were thrown back and it was very songful, not a wingy howl.  This is the first time they have ever done any noise like it, let alone together!  I'm sure they know and are happy!


----------



## LizH

Hi Witters

Congratulations on your  , I am really pleased for you and DH  

Wishing all the best for the next 9 months  

Love, Liz 
xx


----------



## Witters

Thanks Liz!   I just wish it was all three of us 

How are you?  What are you up to?


----------



## LizH

Hi

How are you feeling Witters, still over the moon?  Do you still have to go to the hospital for a test?

I go for my review appointment tomorrow morning, so will get to find out where to go from here.  I would like to start another FET cycle as soon as possible but I don't know what the clinics protocol is re: how long to wait etc.  I'm guessing it will probably be after Xmas, because if I started a cycle now I would be having ET between Christmas and New Year and I presume they will be closed then.  Anyway I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow.

Cecilie - good luck for ET  

Liz


----------



## Witters

Hi Liz, yes, still over the moon   They take the +HPT as confirmation.  I go in on 12th December for a scan, so we can't wait for then!

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow.  I hope they let you start on the next cycle.  They normally like a ccle in between.  FET's aren't as involved as fresh IVF cycles.  Please let us know how you get on 

Cecilie, FET on Wednesday right?    Will they thaw them tomorrow or Wednesday morning?  I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Cecilie

Ah Witters!!  

A BFP - it's amazing. I thought I'd send you loads of those jokey dancing happy smilies if you got a BFP, but actually it doesn't seem appropriate, as I'm sitting here in tears!!! What a silly girl! I should mention that they're tears of joy. SIlly, I know - I haven't even met you!! I'm so happy for you though. I know everything you've been through to get to this point and how hard it would have been (not to mention physically risky) to start a fresh cycle... 

It also gives me loads of hope that FETs do work....

Cecilie x x x


----------



## Witters

Awww, thanks Cecilie!  I am tightly crossing everything I can for you to get your bfp too!  

    

How are you feeling about tomorrow?  Is everything on schedual?


----------



## Cecilie

Thanks for the dust Witters. 
Everything's on schedule for tomorrow. I've got to call the clinic in a couple of hours to find out how my frosties have coped with the thaw and to get a time for the ET. I'm actually feeling very apprehensive. Not about the procedure itself, but about the possibility of a BFN. It's so weird after all this time to actually be getting to Et stage that I almost can't cope with it - I just wan to get it all over and done with now and then find out - preferably tomorrow night !! - whether it's worked. 

The lovely thing is that my friend is having her EC tomorrow and ET on Friday, so I'm going to her house Thursday night to give her needles first thing Friday am and then we'll spend her first day of 2ww together on her sofa under the duvet watching girly films. So that's all worked out well. SHe's had her dates changed because she's responded more quickly than they expected. I spopke to her this am and she was feeling unwell. It sounded a bit OHSSish to me so I sent her to bed and told her to drink loads and phone the clinic. 
I just hope everything will be ok for EC and ET. She did hyperstim a little last time but was fine - so hopefully she will be this time too.

How are you feeling? Apart from ecstatic I mean? Tired? Nauseous?

C x


----------



## Witters

Cecilie,  I know those feelings you are going through!  You remember how nervous I was about the thaw?  I'm sure that yours will be fine.  You have many more to play with, so I'm sure you will get two to transfer.  The TWW is the worst.  Just do nothing but rest, watch DVD's and read    I did not get out of bed for a week!  I did venture into the front room onto the sofa, but  I had made myself such a little havem in the bedroom that  I just went back in there! 

Please keep us posted on your frosties.  Once they are back where they belong, you will look after them.  If all is ok with them physically, they will stick.  

That's great that your friend has coincided again.  To bad about her OHSS signs, I hope they are just 'normal' and controllable.  You pair will be great for eachother during your wait.  How long will you be off for?

I will be thinking positive vibes for both of you.  You so ddeserve this to happen             

As for me, I'm fine.  I feel very tired and my boobs are killing me!  I had a bit of a teeth brushing gagging session this morning, but no nausea otherwise.  I have lost my appitite a bit.  I've actually lost weight this past week which is weird for me.  I'm usually pretty stable.  Oh, and my sense of smell?  That has gone wild!!  It started about a week into my wait.  I also got really tingly hands about 3 days after transfer and my vision went blurry.  I thought that was too much TV and emailing, but now I'm not so sure.  Oh, and about 10 days after transfer, I had an itchy rash that appeared in the evenings only.  Really weird.

There's a few things for you to look out for!


----------



## Cecilie

I've just spoken to one of the embryologists at my clinic, and they defrosted 3 embies first, one survived. They just defrosted another 2 and they both survived. So they've now got three to choose from. I'm tryinig not to think about the poor little 3rd one that gets discaraded...

So I go for ET at 9am tomorrow...

Thank you so much for all your   

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Exciting times!!!!

    

We also had 3 to choose from and so one was discarded  The better two were very obvious to us though which made things easier.

                                
         *All the best for tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you at 9am!!!*        
                                ​


----------



## Cecilie

Thank you Lovely Girl


----------



## Witters

Only what you deserve


----------



## Witters

Good luck today!!!  You should already be pregnant until proven otherwise!  Woohooo!  Rest up and enjoy the pampering!  

Heaps of sticky vibes!!!!


----------



## LizH

Hi

Cecilie - hope your ET went well and you are now having a relaxing time with your friend. 

Witters - hope you are OK and taking it easy.

Had my review appointment, we will be starting our next cycle in January.  Can't do it in December as the clinic closes for Christmas, also they want me to have a break from the drugs which makes sense.

Love, Liz


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Cecilie, enjoy resting up!  *sticky vibes*

Liz, fingers crossed for January then!  Might be better to get Christmas out the way anyway.  There is so much going on, the time should whizz by for you.  I hope your cycles play the game and AF arrives on time.  Are you normally regular?

I'm at home today with workmen in.  We have 2 velux windows and they have given up and started leaking.  So they are being  replaced.  Bye bye £1200!  I couldn't believe it when we woke up to snow!  Hopefully they won't get too cold up there


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Cecilie, I hope your TWW is going by uickly for you and your frosties are settling in nice and tight!

Liz, how are you?


----------



## Cecilie

Hello You Two!  

I'm back. The ET was fine - nearly half way through the 2ww now. 

Are you having your six week scan next week Witters? How are you feeling?

Glad to hear you're on track for another cycle in January Liz. You'll be able to have a couple of fat glasses of wine over Christmas, which is always a good thing! When are you going away?

Cecilie x x x


----------



## Cecilie

I forgot to say earlier that my friend's cycle was cancelled at the last minute... (Literally - they were on their way to the clinic for the ET when they got a call to say that their one embie hadn't survived the night).

Major bummer, although she and her DH are amazingly up-beat about it....

SHe will start again after Christmas..

X


----------



## chelle21

hi girls was wondering if i could join you have just had my first cycle of ivf postponed due to high risk of ohss and sure enough after a day or two of severe pain i was laid up in hospital for 12 days!!!! so they have told me fet will be with my next period this is all very new to me so i thought you girls would know more about it   love chelle xxxx


----------



## chelle21

ps many congratulations on your bfp witters you must be soooooooo happy good luck for a happy and healthy 8 months xxxxx


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Cecilie, great to hear from you!  I missed you   Glad to hear that you are getting through your TWW ok.  These last few days are the worst!       

Your poor friend!  I feel gutted for her.  She really had a difficult time of it and then to have her one and only embie not make it must have been devistating   Still, DH and I always said that we would rather know before they go back in if it will be a BFN.  Please pass on my sympathies to her, it is a loss after all.

Liz, hey girl, how's things?  Work hotting up for Christmas?  We're hoping to put up our Christmas lights at the weekend!

Chelle, welcome!  Sorry that you ended up in hospital for 12 days  it sounds like me!  I hope you are feeling better now and that swollen belly is going down.  It was only last night that DH said to me 'it's hard to think that 4 months ago, I was hoping and praying that your belly would go down, now I'm hoping it will grow!'  Hopefully you will continue to follow my footsteps and get your bfp this next FET cycle!  How many snowbabies do you have on ice?  We only had 3.  They all survived the thaw, two of which didn't loose any cells, so it was those that went back.  Best of luck to you!!


----------



## chelle21

hi witters and thanks for the welcome we have 19 on ice so hopefuly some of those will survive the thaw and ill be in your shoes come feb!!!belly is still a bit swollen and am still trying to wash off all the marks the nurses made on me so they could measure me all the time!! still illl be a good girl till the 13th and hopefully when they scan me at will be all ok for the jan fet!!! did you have any problems with your liver function at all when you were in hospital? thats the other reason they kept me in? anyway love and good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Witters

Hi Chelle, 19   Wow!  You should be feeling really positive!  Atleast you won't have to go through all that again for a good long while!

I had to laugh at you scrubbing off the marks for measuring!  I had the same thing!  What did you go up by?  I've never spoken to someone else that measured.  I went up by 23cm in 2 days   Suprisingly no stretch marks though!

In regards to liver function, they didn't really say.  I think I had 'everything' misfunction.  All I know is that I wasn't peeing and I had to go to ICU to have a central line put in as my blood chemistry was so out of whack that I needed 6 continuous drips in.  Much better though as all the blood tests were taken out of it too, so I only had the one 'hole'.  Still a scar there now, along with the tummy drain and stitch marks.  I'm just hoping it doesn't give me aggro as my belly grows


----------



## chelle21

i went up by about the same i was huge struggled to pee too and theyinsisted on forcing me to drink which seemed to make the pain worse am still covered in bruises on my belly and arms from injections but feel ok now belly has shrank a good bit  but have only 2 weeeks to shrink the rest or ill not get into the outfit i have bought for my 30th party!!!! am so glad it all worked out for you after all you have been through bet you are still in shock whens your due date


----------



## Witters

Did you have a catheter in?  I had one in straight away as they had to monitor it hourly.  After the drain, when things started to get better and I was pushing out 100ml, all the nurses did a wee dance for me they were so pleased!  It was so funny.  I couldn't drink as I was just bringing it straight back up again.  Hense all the IV's.  Eventually when I could start to sip things, they did try to force it down me.  I had to monitor what went in so they could compare what came out.  

Have you had AF yet?  When she arrives, you will find that things really will start to get better over the next few weeks.  You may fit into that dress yet!

I am still in shock.  I'm looking forward to my first scan a week Monday, I think once we actually see it on screen instead of loads of follies and cysts, it may convince us what is happening.  My Due date is the 29th July, the day we lost my Mum, so I'm sure that she has had some influence in all of this


----------



## chelle21

no no catheter had to pee into sheels all the time although it was hardly worth it was very sick too!! but still they forced the water down bt i suppose they knew what they were doing!! af arrived on sunday so was pleased as it was right on time for a change so hopeully the next will be the same and ill get the go ahead for jan good luck with your scan am excited for you!!!!! good luck your story gives hope to us all!!!!! love chelle xxx


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Ladies  

Then there were 4!! Welcome Chelle - it's lovely to have you on the thread. Your OHSS suonds horrendous - I don't know how you and Witters got through all that. I had moderate OHSS for a couple of weeks only and thought THAT was bad!!! I only did the vomiting for a couple of days and didn't have to go into hospital - got out of it very lightly, I reckon. Fantastic that you've got so many frosties   
I had 10 and used up 5 in this current FET. I wish you loads of luck with your FET in January... You might cycle with Liz - and maybe with me also if this one doesn't work out...

Witters - I missed you too Honey  
Last week I wished I had internet at home! 
How are you feeling? Any pg symptoms?
Thank you for your kind words about my friend - I will pass them on to her. It really was terrible, and she's being so very sweet with me, sending me positive vibes all the time. I so wish this cycle had worked out for her... 

I'm starting to get a bit impatient to test now, and it's only been a week... I feel much more sprightly today than I have for a little while though. Monday and tuesday I felt awful - headache, nausea, no sleep... 

Hey Witters - guess what - I've grown breasts!!! 
Only small ones - but definitely a handful. How are yours shaping up? I told DH this morning that I might stay on the drugs whatever the outcome of the HPT   

Liz - hello you.  Hope you've had a glass of wine or six with DH? 

Cecilie x x x


----------



## chelle21

hi cecilie and thanks for the welcome best of luck with testing!! when do you test? must be so tempting to test early!!! good luck anyway hunni have evrything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Cecilie

Thanks Chelle. I'm not supposed to test till a week today. But mainly sod that, I say. I think I might test at the weekend...

C x


----------



## Witters

Cecilie said:


> Hey Witters - guess what - I've grown breasts!!!
> Only small ones - but definitely a handful. How are yours shaping up? I told DH this morning that I might stay on the drugs whatever the outcome of the HPT


    OMG, you just had me in stitches! I tell you what, I think I may actually be filling my 32A properly now! They were VERY tender for about two weeks, and are fine now, so yes, it appears they've had a growth spurt! I'm a bit disappointed as it should have happened during puberty, but hey, better late than never! 

I was absolutely adoment that I would not test until my test day, but as I had spotting and terrible AF cramps, I 'knew' it was all over and as I had to test for the clinic, I thought I may as well do it then rather than during AF, so tested 3 days early. I was totally shocked as I saw the pee move accross the stick and both lines were there as it passed over them, none of this waiting for 3 minute lark! Cecilie, I hope you have the same luck, lets say Sunday 

Chelle, oh, those toilet potties are awful! I moved on to them once the catheter was out. The first time I sat down, the squeeking noise made me jump right back up again!  Have your tastes changed now? Both mine and from what I remember Cecilies and Liz too completely went off our favourite thangs and started wanting stuff we hated before! Really odd!


----------



## chelle21

i know the squeeking was awful aaagggghhhhh!!! now that you mention it i never really had a sweet tooth but the last couple of nights had to send dh to shop for a big big bag of gut rot!!!! will have to cut that out!! on the boob subject mine grew while stimming and have stayed so far fingers crossed they wont go down with my belly    always wanted the bigger ones


----------



## Witters

Good to know that we must all be normal!

I still love that     Brillient!  I personally like the 'hourglass' figure!


----------



## Cecilie

So glad you liked my self portrait   I agree about the hour glass figure - just like mine  

I found my shopping list for DH when I was bed ridden with OHSS the other day: fudge pieces, skips, toffee popcorn, cheddar biscuits, Revels.

WHAT was that all about?? I normally live on steamed vegetables and fish!! And like you Chelle, I just don't have a sweet tooth. The Revels habit took a bit of shaking off....

Re testing - I worked out from your Saturday test that I can probably test on Sunday - I concur with your opinion on this Witters   I've just ordered some bargain extra early tests from internet. Says you can test from day 7-10 since ovulation...


----------



## Cecilie

PS - Here's my DH


----------



## chelle21

;       you guys are MAD in the nicest possible way of course xxxxxxx


----------



## Witters

Fantastic! May I say you make an adorable couple? Any idea what your baby may look like?

See, all I wanted was quavers and cheese! I hate cheese! For months after I lived on cheese and mini baby bels and the like! I also hated orange juice, but now love the stuff! Ohhhh, and that first food I had in days was a jacket potato with butter and cheese. I have never ever tasted something as yummy as that! I still haven't!


----------



## Cecilie

I know - can you imagine?? Poor children...

I'm off to the supermarket to buy some normal food now - luckily your appetite will go back to its pre-OHSS state Chelle!

See you tomorrow - nice chattin' with you both.

Liz - lots of love to you too...

Cecilie x x x


----------



## LizH

and welcome to Chelle

Sorry not been around, we've just changed from BT to cable so had to re-load our modem etc.  Anyway, glad your ET went well Cecile.  Sorry to hear about your friend, that must have been so disappointing for them.  Good luck for testing, I'm going on holiday tomorrow so won't be around until next Thursday, so best of luck  

Hi Witters and good luck for your scan next week.

Anyway must go and finish packing!

Love, Liz


----------



## Witters

Ohhhh, enjoy your holiday Liz!!  You deserve it!


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Liz 

Just in case you check the board before you go away - have a fantastic holiday. Chill, cuddle and relax!

Loads of love 
Cecilie x x x


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, just looking at your siggy, what's all this *23th* November? 

How are you feeling today?

Chelle, morning!!


----------



## Cecilie

23th!!! I'm like that all  the time at the moment. It's so hard keeping my sh*t together at work - I keep wanting to just tell customers that I'm on a tonne of hormones and I can't remember my own name   Is that just me?? I don't remember being like that on menopur - must be the fact that we're taking full doses of pregnancy hormone...
Are you both ok today? 
My enormous boobs kept me awake last night. Itchy and heavy...   

x x x


----------



## chelle21

morning girls!!!!!
liz hello!! hope you njoy your holiday xxxx
cecilie sorry your boobs gave you a bad night!! i know how you feel with the dizziness am off my head all the time and always getting mixed up so i can totally understand!!!    
witters how are you today not long till scan now!! how exciting!!!!
thats me just finished my first shift at work and strangley enough it was good to be back was getting quite bored give it a day or so and ill be moaning about it though!! hope you are all well lotsa luv chelle xxxxx


----------



## Cecilie

Chelle

I can't get over your massive gang of frosties - nearly all your eggs fertilised. That's remarkable... I had 31 eggs but "only" 10 fertilised - and I was very chuffed with that! It makes the trauma of the OHSS much more bearable...

C x


----------



## chelle21

hi ceciellie, i know after i was so dissapointed at the e/t being postponed i held little hope for them fertilising thought id only get a couple and was paranoid they would not survive the thaw!!! but at least now if a few dont we have a bit of a safety net it will give us a few fet's so am over the moon and now so glad they did postpone e/t  otherwise what kind of state would i be in xxxx


----------



## Witters

Cecilie,   Sorry about the boobs keeping you awake all night!  I really think that's a great sight.  Do they normally get sore at this point?  Itchyness is great too!  

Great to see the 23rd!!   You're not alone, I'm blonde, you're blonde, Chelle, Liz, are you two blonde too?  Plus we're all on those hormones, destined to loose a link somewhere 

Chelle, I agree, you were lucky with your fertilisation report!  Did you do ICSI or straight IVF?  Out of our 25 eggs, only 5 fertilsed and 3 went on to day 3.  As you can imagine, I was so scared of them thawing.  I am petrified of going through another fresh IVF cycle knowing how I respond to the drugs.  BUT all 3 survived the thaw!  two even kept all cells completely in tact    So we transferred those two and atleast one stuck!  You have a great chance with your frosties!  Glad you are enjoying work.  I have it cushy as I work with DH.  Well, I only work half the time, keeping up with my online friends is a full time job!


----------



## chelle21

am fair so nearly blonde     yes me too witters terrified of having to do all that again heres hoping ill get a few ( hope it only takes 1 though ) fets from me wee frosties cheers folks its grand having you all to talk to through this xxxxxx


----------



## Witters

I just noticed you're from Scotland Chelle   Which part?  We got married in Scotland - do you know Peebles?  Yes, only just Scotland


----------



## chelle21

am from the swest near dumfries been to peebles once years ago nice though!!!!


----------



## Cecilie

I was just wondering where abouts Swest was....  

And Witters - is that a Freudian slip about my boobs keeping me awake being a "great sight" ?

 

Yes, they do normally get sore at this point, so I'm not counting any chickens - but I am so very tempted to test early - the suspence is killing me!

Something else to make you laugh, (sorry, it's a bit TMI): I find the pessary thing perfectly ok, with the exception of the hygiene thing. So I bought a box of disposable gloves. But instead of wasting a whole glove twice a day, I cut a finger off a glove each time! How sick is that??


----------



## Yogi

Hi ladies

I posted a thread to which Cecile asked me to join you lovely ladies here and I also know Sarah (Witters) from another buddy group and she has been great.

We just did our first ICSI cycle and after Egg Collection on Monday 28 November our embies were all frozen rather than put back into me as it was too dangerous as I am high risk for OHSS as my hormones were too high.

Cecile tells me you all had freeze all I'd like to hear your experiences as at the moment I'm rather upset we never got transfer, although I'm still in pain today so probably not the best place for one of our embies anyway.

Thanks

Mel x


----------



## chelle21

hi mel i have just had my e/t postponed and like you was a bit gutted but now a couple of weeks down the line am relieved i spent 12 days in hospital 2 days after e/c with ohss so as you say probably not the best place for the wee embies to be so am now glad they decided to wait. hopefully have fet in jan and its not that far away good luck to you hun and you take care of yourself i hope you feel better soon xxxx
cecillie swest is next door to seast hahahahaha what are you like with the gloves


----------



## Cecilie

Swest sounds much nicer than Seast. I live in Seast, England...

Hi Mel - great to have you on the thread.  I OHSSed back in August, and my first post on this site was asking for advice from anyone else who'd had the same problem and Witters replied!  God bless her!  

It feels like a long time ago now, but I remember it well enough to know I wouldn't want to feel like that again in a hurry. I also remember crying my eyes out at the clinic when they told me on ET day that they weren't going ahead. Looking back I'm glad now. They said that if they had gone ahead there would have been a very high chance of a BFP butu an even higher chance that I would spend the first trimester on a drip in hospital... Not a good start for a little life is it? 

Also, OHSS makes you eat weird stuff - also not a good start. Are you craving unhealthy food Mel?  All of us here had gross cravings for sugar and fatty stuff. That can't be good for a growing baby either.

You will feel better about everything after a while... How many frosties did you get?

Cx


----------



## Yogi

Thanks for your story Chelle, I'm 3 days post EC and not doing too bad I think.  Got a bit of pain when breathing like its dead tight around my middle but I'm not breathless.  2 days before EC and before my HCG trigger my estrogen levels reached 18,000 so they did a freeze all.

Its good your clinic are allowing you to do FET in January - do you have lots of snow babies.  At our clinic we have to see a clinical nurse specialist first to go through FET.  We have that appnt on 15 December and then she will tell us when we can try for FET.


----------



## Cecilie

Lovely Ladies - I'm off home for the night.
Speak to you all tomorrow.
C x


----------



## chelle21

mel i got 24 eggs and 19 fertilised so was very happy about that how many did you get hun?


----------



## Yogi

wow thats great we weren't so lucky.  We got 14 eggs but we were doing ICSI and only 9 were suitable for ICSI and of those 9 only 5 fertilised.  I know we are lucky we have 5 I'm just scared they won't survive the thaw.  We did well to get 14 eggs from 12 follicles but our infertility is with DH.


----------



## chelle21

5 is still good though am sure theyll survive the thaw i have evrything crossed for you good luck hunni xxx


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Mel, hi there!!  Good to have you here   Well, you know my story inside out now, so I won't tell you again   All I know is that the day I was due for transfer, I was laying in that hospital bed, think thank goodness they can freeze my snowbabies!  There is no way I could have had the transfer and actulally told the embryologist to frezze them all before she even suggested it.  You know my motto, look at the positives, embies can be frozen in time, without that, they would all be lost   They are stronger than we are at transfer time, and need a special, welcoming environment to beable to thrive.  Right now, your snowbabies are in the right place.  Your body can recover and then when they do go back, they wont remember being frozen, all they'll think is what a lovely place to stay 

Chelle,   at the Swest!  We've been to Dumfrise briefly.  We love Scotland   Yes, Peebles is lovely, we got married at Neidpath Castle, with the reception and everyone staying at Barony Castle.  Yes, I felt like a princess!  Well, Sarah does mean princess 

Cecilie, how do you do it?  You always manage to get me laughing out loud!  What are you like?  First gloves, then cutting each finger off!!!      You are too funny!  Those pesseries are awful things!  The first one's ok, it's when you have to return with the second and the first's already started to melt!!!  Eeewwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!  Hygiene is a concern.  I must admit, I never thought of gloves, you may just set a trend going there!  I am a hand washing freak now!  Especially before putting the pesseries in.  I just use a different finger each time, then grab that tissue!  Problem is that you can't get up to wash them again.  Hmmmm, where do you get those gloves?    Oh, and I only did that typo to make you feel at home   Who am I kidding?!  

Well, I went to my GP yesterday.  As usual, they left me waiting for a good half hour.  Stupidly I took DH.  He was sitting there boiling.  He is so concious of dirt and infections, paranoid infact.  I can't blame him after all that we've been through.  Anyway, we get in there and she gives me some books, a free prescription form and my notes that I have to carry round with me.  She asked me loads of questions about the IVF, then the OHSS as she didn't deal with me during it.  It was like we were teaching her about pregnancy, not the other way around.  DH was fuming!  What a waste of time that was!  Taking you in that environment when every one is sick and coughing everywhere and for what?  I agree with him, but he should have guessed it would be a pointless exercise, going to the GP always is.  In our experience anyway. Finally, he calmed down - after he wiped over all the book covers with dettol!!    Goodness knows what he'll be like when the baby(s) do arrive!


----------



## Cecilie

Morning Ladies  

How's everyone today?

I'm doing well if a little bored of waiting. I very nearly tested this morning but then talked myself back out of it. Day 9 really is a bit on the edge.

Witters - your husband sounds as bad as me on the hygiene front  I can't stand the thought of germs and avoid the GP and hospitals like crazy. Before I started treatment at the Nuffield I used to see my consultant at out local NHS hospital and used to hold my breath from the front door till I got to the gynae outpatients ward   It's so much better being at the Nuffield coz there's no sick people there! Only loads of couples like me and DH.

I'm a bit confused about your pessary regime Witters... Sounds like you do yours vaginally. I was told to do mine anally - hence the gloves... (euuugh!) And I do one at a time - 12 hours apart. Do you do 2  and 2?? Sorry - I know I've seen your meds schedule loads of times, but my brain is like a sive at the moment...

Mel and Chelle - How are you 2 today?
Mel - 5 is a great number. Witters only had 3 and she's pregnant! Mt clinic recons that you need to allow 5 per FET as 50% usually don't survive the thaw. But I recently had 5 defrosted and 3 survived (just above average, I guess), but Witters defrosted 3 and all 3 survived. So you might be lucky and get 2 FET from your little gang of frosties  

Chelle -- how you feelin?

Happy holiday vibes to Liz - even tho you probably can't hear me right now  

Love and dust to all of you x x x


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, yes, I do mine vaginally, never really liked the thought of sticking something up my   !  I have to do 2 pesseries before bed, then two an hour before I get up, so 4 pesseries in total a day.  As I said, not very plesent, but if it keeps my baby(s) strong, I'd do 100 twice a day (if they'd all fit!   )  I have another 10 days like that, then it drops to one pessery twice a day.  It is that second one that's yuck, so I'll be over the moon to do just the one 

You holding your breath reminds me when I walk past a butchers.  I can't stand that smell!  GP surgeries are the worst place though, hospitals seem to be for more cuts and other illnesses rather than coughs and colds.  DH is just being a good, protective dad, nothing wrong in that.  I totally agree with him, but for some reason, he always comes away suprised that we've had to wait!  Bless him!


----------



## Cecilie

I agree about butchers. Gross


----------



## Yogi

Thanks for the warm welcome.

I have to say I'm not craving much at the minute, I'm eating but not loads.

As for my snow babies, I know it wouldn't have been the best place for them back in me at this point.  In fact I'm still feeling a bit nausea if I move around too much and a bit hard to breath but nothing too serious.

The Hospital I am at claim that freeze all FET are their best success rates.  Also I believe because my embies were frozen straight away at the one cell stage they should survive thawing better - I just hope all this is true.

We have an appointment on 15th December to discuss FET and see when they will let us go ahead.

Did all your AFs arrive back with you on time and your cycles go back to normal?

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all but for now I must get off the PC as DH is using it to work from home and look after me.

Love
Mel xx


----------



## Witters

Mel, glad you aren't feeling too bad now.  You are past the 'sudden flare up' stage, so hopefully once AF arrives, you will quickly return to feeling a little bit more normal again.  My AF actually arrived a couple of days early, but my next cycle was a long one at 72 days.  I had a big cyst that had to subside, delaying AF.

Counting down the days until the 15th with you!


----------



## Cecilie

Keep resting Mel - staying still is the best cure for OHSS.... Oh, and water, (I know you already know this, but even so!)

Ref. Witters' reply abut AF - ditto me. My first AF after OHSS was on time (well, for me. It was a 36 day cycle, but that's ok for me). Then I had a cyst on each ovary so had to wait another cycle and that one was quite long...

Fingers crossed that you get good news on the 15th about your FET dates.   

C x


----------



## Cecilie

Witters - how are you doing Honey?


----------



## Cecilie

I've just been to the chat room at the suggestion of one of the ladies I chat with on the 2WW board - that's mental - we should arrange to meet there some time.

x x x


----------



## Cecilie

Good night Ladies

Have a lovely weekend. Will be back on line on Tuesday.


----------



## chelle21

evening ladies thats me just home from work although i do admit to having my first pint in months afterwards!!!! hope you are all well this evening!!!
witters    how you feeling hun? i know what you mean about your gp mine never knew the first thing about ohss and had to phone the hospital for advice!!!! ps am sure you are a princess  
ceciellie    hope the 2ww is not driving you too mad!!! not long now i have evrything crossed for you xx
melee    my af arrived dead on time for a WEEE CHANGE but will have to wait and see about the next one!! good luck with your appointment on the 15th xxxx


----------



## Yogi

Hiya girls

Wow two of you had Cysts after your OHSS. Were these caused by the OHSS.  I'm a little worried now in case I get them too and my cycle goes mad.  I'm normally 27 or 28 days before IVF.

Take Care girls

Mel x


----------



## chelle21

hi mel how you feeling this morninr? surprisingly i had a few cysts before tx and was so scared it was going to stop tx altogether and when i went for the baseline i was all clear none at all i was so releived but its still in the back of my mind theyll return although i was scanned while i was in hospital and nothing as yet will have to wait and see hope you are taking it easy and still drinking loads of water xxxxx
witters,celielie how are you both this morning are you still planning on testing this weekend cecielie i have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Chelle.  I didn't have any cysts up to Egg Collection and I've not had any before that I'm aware of.  I wonder if I should expect them then

I'm not doing too bad today, first day since Egg Collection that I've been up and about really.  I'm okay if I don't do too much otherwise I feel sick.  I'm so sick of drinking water already!

Hope you are all well

Mel xx


----------



## Witters

Good luck for testing today Cecilie!  Unless ofcourse you hold out until Wednesday   I'm thinking of you!   

Mel, I think the cysts are generally after IVF.  All that stimming can cause them.  Some get them, some don't.  I'm used to getting them as I'm annov.  You may be lucky and stay clear.  I hope you do!

Chelle, I'm good ta.  Well, I say good, i've completely lost my appitite and struggle eating an apple   It just makes me feel so full and sick.  DH is ofcourse worried as he thinks I should be eating more than normal, but my stomache just won't allow it


----------



## Yogi

Ohh I'm still getting used to this thread and didn't realise Cecile was testing so Heaps of luck coming your way.    

Sarah - How do you know you have cysts?  This is my latest worry that given my luck I'll get some.  How awful no appetite and at a face stuffing time of the year too.  I've heard its common to actually loose weight in the first trimester.

Hi Chelle how are you?

Have you guys got your Christmas decorations up?  I'm struggling to get in the festive spirit given my recent bit of dissappointment.

Does nobody else post on this thread is it just you three lovely ladies?

Lots of love

Mel xx


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Lovely Ladies  

I don't normally get to log on over the weekend, but I'm working on Sundays till Christmas - so here I am.  Thank you so much for all you positive thoughts and good wishes. 

I started spotting and cramping yesterday and half convinced myself that AF was coming, but it's still only very slight spotting today and I tested this morning and got a feint but definite pink line!!

    

I'm absolutely convinced it can't be true after all this time - 5 and a half years of looking at negatve HPTs I just cannot believe it... I'll be testing every day till my proper test date (wednesday) just to make sure...

Mel - the only way you can really know if you have cysts is from a scan. A symptom is absent AF though, as some cysts (not all) produce oestrogen, preventing a bleed.  I'm not surprised you're struggling to muster festive spririt. It's so hard to adjust to the disappointments of IF isn't it?  I'm thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for the 15th  

Chelle - glad you had a pint after work yesterday -one of the only small advantages of not being PG... Hohpe you're having a good weekend. 

Witters - hope you're ok. Thank you for all your support and loveliness over the last few months - don't know where I would have been without you   I'm totally with you on the lack of appetite - I've been the same for the last few days. Although I did manage quite a few home made blueberry pancakes for breakfast to celebrate this morning!!   Seeing as my body seems to be an exact copy of yours I might as well just ask you for a weekly report on how I should be feeling from now on!    

I went to a party last night and came very close to having a glass of champagne as I thought I was about to get a BFN (I thought I'd be really hungry if I was PG), so glad I didn't now... 

Hope you all have a good weekend 

Lots of love Cecilie  x x x

PS I know my proper name's a pain in the ar*se - everyone calls me Celia, so please feel free to write that if you struggle with the Norwegian version x


----------



## Witters

Cecilie!!!!  Wooohoooo!!!!!!!!  I just knew it!  As you say, your body is my twin!!   Be prepared to literally feel great about eating an apple a day and nothing else!  If the line is thick and pink, it is a BFP, I'm THRILLED for you!  
           

I've notice some odd spellings of your name   I think it's a pretty name, so will continue with it if that's OK   Norwegion huh?  I was wondering.  Were you born in Norway?  Anyway, tell us all about your BFP, was DH with you when you tested?  How did you tell him?  How are you feeling?  When will you tell others? What can you eat? (if you have any tips, please share!   )

Mel, I only knew I had cysts from a scan.  I had lots of spotting that didn't come to anything, so I went for a scan which showed up the cyst.  It was late in my cycle, way past the time AF should have shown, and there was one 3cm cyst at that point.  I'm sure prior to that point, it was either bigger or more than one.  Just let your body heal itself.  It will tell you when it's ready to start again.  Although frustrating, you can't hurry these things 

Chelle, sneaky, you were going to get lots of sympathy on working late, then you say you were at the pub!    Good for you!  I hope you really enjoyed it!  It's nice to go out like that on the spare of the moment with friends sometimes.  Must say though, I'm more of a spirit girl myself.  Mmmmm, a nice brandy and coke


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Witters

Yes I was born in Norway and my family are all out there except for my Dad who lives here. 
Random brain activity: has your SIL had her baby

I'm feeling totally dazed and confused about my BFP. I've been racking my brains about a chemist that's open on Sunday so I can buy some more HPTs - I only had the one and the ones I orderd from the internet may have been cheap as chips, but I think they're coming on tortoise-back! I couldn't sleep this morning so got up at about 6 to test - couldn't wait any longer - despite DH saying to me yesterday that he wanted to be fully awake when I did it. Seeing as he doesn't do fully awake until about 1pm I thought I'd just get on with it. Then I waited a couple of hours and took him a coffee and the test. I told him that he needed to look for a blue line and a pink line and he looked at it and shouted "You're pregnant!".  I had to ask him whether there was definitely a pink line because it was quite feint and he said that there was - and then I cried    

It just feels very surreal. I imagined I'd start planning baby stuff the minute I got my BFP, but i haven't dared to think about it. Funny isn't it?

I'm off in a bit and have a day of acupuncture patients tomorrow, so will catch up with you again on tuesday. Hope I'll still have a pink line then..

Lots of love, C xxx


----------



## Witters

Aww, Cecilie, that's lovely.  That surreal feeling is so weird isn't it?  Sounds like we both went against our testing plans then!  I told DH about you getting your BFP and he was really pleased for you and wanted me to pass on his congratulations!

Yes, I'm an Auntie!  Sorry.  I thought I'd said.  She had 'Poppy' last Sunday at 11am weighing in at 8lb2oz. She was 13 days late and was induced on Saturday.  We are planning to go up in a couple of weeks to see her 

Liz, hope you're having fun in the sun!

Mel, morning!  Hope you are feeling ok!

Chelle, morning!  How was the Christmas decs?  We got up half the outside ones.  One main strip were broken, so we're waiting on a new set so we can finish it next weekend.


----------



## chelle21

*hi girls, just caught up after yesterday amd WOW CECILIE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! i am so very happy fot you.
you must be high as a kite well done to you both!!!!!
mel how you keeping? have got all my decs up now, put the tree up yesterday, have such a busy month coming i thought id get in early!!
witters congrats on becoming an auntie!! hope you are well, what date is your scan again??
am fine today had a very lazy sunday and thoughrly enjoyed it back to work this evening and my job tonight is putting up the pub decorations easy money!!!! hope you are all keeeping fine love to you all xxxxxx*


----------



## Witters

Chelle, enjoy decorating the pub!  How fun!  My scan is a week today.  I kept thinking it was the Tuesday, but was plesently suprised when it was the Monday.  One less day to wait!


----------



## chelle21

how exciting for you it will be great to see baby in there wont it or even babies? good luck with it anyway hun xxx


----------



## Witters

Thanks Chelle


----------



## Kitty Q

Hi witters its kittyQ ( we were testing same time in Nov)just thought I would drop you a line. How are you hope you are ok . Good luck for your scan ,hope you are taking it easy. Christmas is nearly here I'm looking forward to it now, feeing more and more optimistic each day can't wait to start again on the fet road. Speak again hope you don't mind me dropping in xxxhi and good luck to the other ladies as well xx


----------



## Witters

Hi Kitty!  I'm glad you popped in, I've been thinking of you   It's good to hear you sound so positive, it won't be long until you get that BFP   Take care!  

Cecilie, are you about?  Didn't you say you'd be playing today?

Liz, are you back from hols yet?  I hope you had the best time ever!

Mel, I hope you are still feeling good.  I hope AF arrives really soon so that it will clear up those straggling symptoms 

Chelle, what's new?!


----------



## Cecilie

Hello All

Yes - I'm playing today  

I'm trying to get soe work done - very hard when all I can think about is what's going on in my belly  

How are you Witters? Any new symptoms? How's your appetite? Mine isn't too terrible - but a bit faddy. I had an outrageous craving for roast pork and gravy on Sunday night - and I wanted eggs for breakfast today, but the thought of them right now makes me want to gag ! 

How's everyone else doing? Liz - are you back? We missed you...

Chelle and Mel - how are you both feeling?

Cecilie x x x


----------



## chelle21

hi girls how are we all today?
cecilie how are you? sounds like you are craving away nicely!!! has it sank in yet? xxxx
witters hope you are well 7 days till your scan and counting!! 
mel how are you feeling today i agree with witters i have just had af and it certainly helps you feel better and my huge belly has now gone back to its normal podgy state!!!!
liz hope you had a lovely time xxx
am fine today busy trying to get organised for my party next friday still got invites to hand out too nightmare!! ill get there though am looking forward to a good bevvy we need a good night out after the last 2 months !!!
love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Witters

Chelle, I hope the party planning goes well. We have our Company party on Friday. I have organised it all and everyone keeps changing their minds on meal selections! Got very frustrating, so I've said that's it now! I just hope it goes alright on the night!

Cecilie, surreal isn't it?  Appitite is still lost. I am not doing too bad on chedder on crackers. I had my very first vomit attack this morning. Not nice, but worth it! Remember now that you are preggo, you must be very careful with your diet. Eggs for example must be very hard boiled and no soft cheeses. Always cook from fresh, especially meat, no reheating for us now! Here's a useful link to look through: http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/agesandstages/pregnancy/whenyrpregnant/

When's your Due date? Mine's July 29th


----------



## bitbit3

New home  

Love

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## bitbit3

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43456.0.html

Love

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Yogi

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days.  I'm glad to see you are all well.  

Sarah your scan is so close - are you feeling twins or singleton?  I hope twins!!!

Cecile as it sunk in yet?

Chelle how are you - you said you just got AF didn't you and felt much better for it.


Can I ask did any of you ladies get given any medication or like pessaries after egg collection or did you just get left for your hormones to settle down?  Also I may have asked this so sorry but how many days after egg collection did AF arrive.  My egg collection was 10 days ago if you count the actual day as day 1 and I had some brown discharge this morning, I would have thought it was too early for AF as I normally have a 13 or 14 day LP and this would give me an 8 day one if I get full flow today.  Any ideas?

Thanks

Love
Mel xx


----------



## Witters

Melee said:


> Sarah your scan is so close - are you feeling twins or singleton? I hope twins!!!  I'm keeping my options open right now. DH is sure it's twins, so we shall see!
> 
> Can I ask did any of you ladies get given any medication or like pessaries after egg collection or did you just get left for your hormones to settle down? I was given pesseries, but as initially they thought I'd still go ahead with transfer. I took one pessery and then stopped. The hospital said that I did the right thing as high progesterone could make it more uncomfortable.
> 
> Also I may have asked this so sorry but how many days after egg collection did AF arrive. My egg collection was 10 days ago if you count the actual day as day 1 and I had some brown discharge this morning, I would have thought it was too early for AF as I normally have a 13 or 14 day LP and this would give me an 8 day one if I get full flow today. Any ideas? My EC was on day 18, AF arrived on day 32, giving me a 13 day LP. All my other LP's were atleast 16 days, quite often 18 days. So yes, AF arrived 3-5 days early for me, which I was very grateful of! I would be prepared for a visit, and if she does arrive, it's fine that she's early. You will certainly feel better for it


Cecilie, happy test day!   How are you feeling?

Chelle, Liz,


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Sarah!  How great that DH is convinced its twins that would be fantastic wouldn't it!  I hope you get your wish whatever it may be.

So they gave you pessaries but like you say only as you thought you would go to transfer.  So it seems right then that I am not on them as you also didn't really have them either.

It was just brown discharge this morning but seems to have stopped now.  Maybe I'll get AF in a day or two.  I guess the earlier the better but I just want next cycle to be normal so we can get on with FET and worried if AF comes early or late this cycle it will mean next cycle will not be normal either.


----------



## Witters

Yes, it's better that you aren't on the pesseries.  It also explains why if AF is early.  I hope your next cycle is normal.  Mine are always wacky when they are a natural cycle as I have PCOS and so try to ovulate, but can't, hense all the cysts.  If you ovulate naturally, there is every chance that your cycles will return to normal.


----------



## Cecilie

Morning All  

Witters - thank you for the link ref. eating guidelines-  that's really useful. I went out on Sunday night and ordered seafood pasta - plate full of mussels etc. DOH!!!  
My due date is about 16th AUgust I think.. ANd I spoke to the clinic this morning and have my 6 week scan booked for 21st December. You're right - the wait for that is going to be bad!! Bless your DH for sending me congratulations - what a lovely man  
I too hope you have twins Witters!  Only a few days to wait for your scan now. We'd love twins too, but my DH is concvinced it's one and that it's a girl   

I called my mum, brother and SIL this morning - they're all thrilled and can't believe it either. 

Mel - no, it still hasn't sunk in!! It feels more real now that I've got to my official testing date, but I keep doing a double take when I think about it. I woke up in the middle of the night last night with a huge smile on my face and felt amazingly elated. During the day I keep mostly bursting into tears!!   You, Chelle and Liz have got all this to come - hopefully early next year    

Ref. drugs, I had pessaries for a couple of days after EC. I turned up for ET but after a blood test which showed very high oestrogen was sent home and told to stop pessaries and inject a double dose of Buserilin (down regging drug) ASAP. After that I had no drugs...

I'm sending you some   vibes. In fact you can have my AF - hopefully I won't be needinig her for some time ... Fingers crossed that she comes to you soon. I actually found waiting for AF the most annoying part of IVF, so I know how frustrating it is. Try to think about the fact that you've got a chance to get your body really balannced and healthy now. With fresh IVF cycles - even with no OHSS - your poor body has to go through the stress of GA and having the invasive egg collection with no time to recover before the embryos are put back. It was lovely to have ET without the huge swollen belly and lots of abdominal pain. 

Chelle - how are you? How are the party preparations going?


----------



## chelle21

morning all!!! oops afternoon !!
ow are we all today? cecilie am so happy for you ill be like you in tears all the time dh is always laughing at me crying at game shows and stuff when people win money the obviously need!!! or  only fools and horses when rodney and del got all that money and rodney bought the car for del am suck a big softy i love it when good things happen to those who truly dserve it!!!!
mel cant help you with the pessary thing but my af arrrived right on  the 28 day which is a novelty for me hope its the same next time and i really hope yours arrives soon hun xxx
witters how are you feeling hunni? roll on tuesday am excited for you!!! two wee heartbeats would be lovely eh?
liz how are you hope you enjoyed your holidays?
party preps are not much further forward got the food yesterday though and mil has boght me a whole lot of helium balloons so that takes care of the decor still to get some of the invites out though dh says we can take a walk round the town tonight and do it but well see how i feel later am going to work for bil this afternoon i used to work with him and i am always knackered (mans job really) but i need the extra pennies for santa god i have ranted on a bit anyway hope you are all well lovely ladies speak to you all soon xxxx


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, glad I told you about the food then!  There is so much we can't have now, it's amazing!  It's bad really that they don't tell you the basics during treatment seeing that you have a good chance of ending up pregnant.  I only found out as DH and I are anal about what's good and what's not.  Glad you can get your scan in before Christmas!  How far gone will you be then?  I will be 7w2d at my scan.
So glad everyone is excited for you.  After the scan, we may tell my dad and brother.  We shall see how we feel.  We'll be seeing my brother on your scan day as we'd like to meet Poppy, my new neice   May well slip out, especially as holding a newborn will make me broody!

Liz, nice chatty post you did there!   I love posts like that.  Sounds like you have loads buzzing around your mind right now.  Although everything is being organised.  The hellium balloons sound cool.  DH's business partner had a birthday last year when he was working away.  So DH and I arranged for 100 multi coloured hellium filled balloons to be delivered to his hotel room!  He loved them!  It definately put a smile on his face!  And yes, most of the room was taken up by balloons!


----------



## Cecilie

Witters - love the balloon thing  
I'll be 6weeks exactly when I go for scan... I haven't told my dad - I'll wait till we've got through the standard 12 weeks as he's usually quite pre-occupied with his own stuff - I think the concept of IVF on itis own would freak him out  
By the way - you were getting a bit confused in the hormone fog for a moment there - you called Chelle Liz  

Chelle -   at you crying at game shows!! I'm exactly the same. I have a competiition going with a girl friend of mine - we text each other with the latest thing that made us cry. I think I'm winning coz I cry at "What not to Wear" and the Archers  

I had someone in the shop this morning with her 4 week old baby, wanting to chat about a ring her husband wanted to commission for her as a well done present. I had to remind myself not to get upset - I still can't get my head around it...


----------



## Witters

Cecilie said:


> By the way - you were getting a bit confused in the hormone fog for a moment there - you called Chelle Liz


Whoops! Sorry Chelle! Sorry Liz!

Awww, that 4 week old must have been cute. Isn't it weird that we have to remind ourselves? I always thought that it would change in an instant! Do you feel all relaxed now as the weight of TTC has been lifted? It's a weird feeling.


----------



## Cecilie

It's a really weird feeling... I'm gradually starting to feel lighter, but I think it'll still take a while. I also feel a bit of a fraud now, like I shouldn't be here any more because I'm pg. So many mixed emotions. 

I actually went and bought a pregnancy book today - I'm a bit desperate to know size and development of embryo/fetus etc. I was being really shifty in the book shop - like I was buying porn or something!! And then I got into a tizz about one of the staff in there noticing and asking me about it, (she knows us). This happened in a health food shop recently - someone I know was working in there and she started to quiz me about my TTC supplements...

I'm off to roast a chicken now. Really, really well cooked roast chicken    

Speak to you all in the morning


----------



## Cecilie

Good morning ladies  

How are you all?

Witters - how are you feeling Honey? I'm good today. Am sleeping quite well and appetite seems quite normal again. Am having lots of very vivid dreams though...

Cecilie x


----------



## chelle21

hi girls how are you all today??

witters/celilie how are you and the bumps doing hope you are well weitters good luck with your scan tuesday, cecillie your scan is on my birthday!!!
mel how are you feeling now hope you are keeping ok hunni xxx
liz hi hun hope you are enjoying your holiday xxxx
am fine today enjoying a lazy day have a 21st tonight to go to so am saving my energy for all the dancin' love to you all take care    chelle xxxxx


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Ladies

Witters - I'm a bit worried about you - is everything ok?? You haven't been on the board for days now - not like you. I hope it's just that you are busy with other stuff.

I'm sending you loads of love for your scan tomorrow.

Chelle - hope you enjoyed the 21st party last night. Those were the days.... I'm going to my friends' children's 21sts these days!! Makes me feel old  

Mel - how are you feeling?

Liz - are you home now? Busy getting ready for Christmas? How are you feeling about a new round of FET?

Have a good day everyone. Speak to you on Tuesday.

Lots of love, Cecilie x x x


----------



## chelle21

hi girls how are you all? am a wee bit delicate this morning really enjoyed last night though its not very often we get out on our own and although it was a party it was quite quiet and before we went we did the annual watching of home alone on the sofa all cuddled up with the duvet so a good day all round!!! back to work today though. witters hope you are well good luck with your scan mel hope you are keeping well cecilie not long till yours week on wed hope time flies for you love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Witters

Hi girls!

Sorry I've been MIA, we had our Christmas do at work and so took a sneaky day or two too 

I had a bit of a scare yesterday. I went to the loo and found bleeding. I was amazed at how calm I stayed and just took myself off to bed and stayed there all afternoon. It did taper off and is now just a little bit of brown/tan discharge. I called the doctor on call as Tony wanted me to and she said I did the right thing and that there was nothing they could do at this early stage. I wasn't cramping which was a good sign. She mentioned it being quite common around this time as my uterus would be stretching and that as I have extreme early m/s that it very possibly a twin pregnancy and that bleeding is more common in these. Anyway, I have my scan this afternoon, so will report back with what they find. 

I hope you are all ok, I'll be back later...


----------



## Witters

Well, I'm back from the scan!  All is absolutely perfect, measuring spot on, I'm so relieved!  We were both shaking as we went in there, infact still are now!







There were TWO very strong   's!!!  Yep, there are definately twins in there!


----------



## LizH

Hello

First of all CONGRATULATIONS to you Cecilie on your BFP   

And secondly   to Sarah on seeing two heartbeats, that is amazing news!

Hi to Chelle and Mel  

I had a great holiday, the weather was perfect, the hotel was great and we had a very relaxing, lazy week, just what we needed.  It feels very Christmassy now we are back home, so I need to get organized with card writing, present buying etc.  It seems to have come round very quickly.

Take care and speak soon, Liz


----------



## chelle21

oh witters thats great news am sooo happy for you!!!! well done to you both xxxx
liz hi and i hope you had a great time on hols!!!
cecilie hope you are well not too long till your scan now
mel how are you hunni hope you are okxxx
am off back for folow up in the morning they are admitting me so might not be on for a few days but i WILL be out before the party!!! heres hoping my insides are all normal and i can have the fet in a few weeks!!!
love and good luck to you all take care chellexxxx


----------



## Witters

Liz, great to have you back!   Sounds like you had a great time.  Christmas really has come round quickly.  We have two more pressies to get and all the cards to write.  The cards in my opinion are the hardest thing!

Chelle, good luck today!  I hope everything is on schedual and you get your snowbabies on board very soon!

Cecilie, miss you!  How are you feeling?  I wonder if you will follow in my footsteps with the twins?  

Mel, thanks for your PM  How are you feeling now?  Has the swelling gone down now?


----------



## Cecilie

WOW WITTERS ! ! !    

  ^Congrats^   

What amazing news. I'm so glad everythings so more than OK. I was really worried about you and thinking the worst   Stupid me! I'm really happy for you, and my DH says he's pleased for you too. (He calls you my "Cyber friend"!!)
Things really couldn't have turned out any better for you, and I'm so glad - especially because you used all your frosties and you had such a horrible time on a fresh cycle. Amazing! 

How are you feeling? I'm feeling like death warmed up - like I'm 105 years old  and every morning I wake up feeling like I've been partying like a rock chick the night before  - I don't feel human until mid day   I hope this is a good sign...

Liz - great to have you back   Glad you had a good holiday. Thank you for your kind words - here's to your next FET       and hopefully you'll only be a couple of months behind us...

Chelle - good luck today   (Why did they have to admit you??) Hope everything's normal and ready for an FET very soon...

Mel - how you doin? Have you got rid of all the nasty OHSS symptoms?


----------



## Witters

Yay, Cecilie is back!! Sounds like you are getting similar symptoms to me! Uh Oh!!  Tony's bought me a cd recommended by the NHS for m/s. It is actually fairly good, although I need a bit more to control mine. It certainly takes the edge off it though. He also got me some preggie pops! They are good, but the type of sweet that slices your mouth up! I'm actually feeling hungrey today. I've had a bowl of cerial and a bowl of spaghetti hoops so far! _And _ actually enjoyed them!! 

How's your friend bearing up with your news? I hope she's ok and will join you in the new year


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Witters  

I'm going to try to follow "The Gentle Birth Method: The Month-by-month Jeyarani Way Programme", which has a lot of dietary advice, homeopathic and herbal remedies etc. but I'm not doing so well yet as my appetites are so weird and I'm so disorganised and out of control!! Yesterday I left my wages behind at the clinic I work at. Today I left my hand bag in a clothes shop. Oh dear!!

Anyway - the Gentle Birth Method does look amazing - I would recommend. You're supposed to cut out sugar and wheat altogether though - so that coupld be a bit tough when all we feel like eating is weird stuff.  

My friend has been amazingly supportive and positive about my news. She said all along that the best outcome would be us both being pg but the second best would be that I got a BFP. Bless - she's been really generous-hearted about the whole thing. She's decided to leave it a couple of cycles and then have another go in the new year..


----------



## Witters

Awww, what a lovely friend!

I've never heard that.  How's your appitite?  Mine seems to be refound today!  Up until then, I couldn't even finish an apple or a yoghurt   I've never heard of that book.  All depends on cravings and what we can get/keep down I guess.


----------



## Witters

I left my phone and handbag at home yesterday, so it's not just you! Mind you, in my defense, DH said he was getting it and never did. I felt naked and vunerable all day!

Here's a link to the scan if anyone's interested


----------



## Cecilie

WIcked scan! Even I can see there's definitely 2 beans there.. How exciting!!

My appetite's just odd. I feel quite hungry all the time but I can't actually get much down. Last week I kept dreaming of roast pork, crackling and bacon... And this week I seem to be mainly into ginger nuts.

So much for the grilled fish and steamed vegetable diet I expected to be on throughout pregnancy!!

I'm glad you've refound your appetite, that bodes well..


----------



## chelle21

hi girls how are you all this afternoon?
witters wow your scan is great its the first twin scan ive seen you and cecilie have so much going on am so excited for you both not long till your scan now cecilie hopefully yours will look very similar!!!!
liz how are you hun ? xxx
mel how are you feeling i hope all those nasty ohss symptoms have gone xxx
well they never kept me in today thank god! they had to admit me so i could be booked in for the scan otherwise i would have had to go on a waiting list and it would be about a month! madness eh but my ovaries have gone down to about twice thier normal size so we are on the right road there but a few cysts have appeared aaggghh so i dont know what they will say about that in jan. my liver looks ok and the fluid has gone but i have to wait on the result of the blood test to be sure but they seemed quite happy and dont want me back as long as bloods ok so am happy i think!!!! anyway love to you all and i hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## Witters

Chelle, all sounding good your end then!  Sorry about the cysts  I ended up with some too.  Might just mean that this cycle will be a long one   The FET's are great though, they checked my ovaries yesterday and they were completely cyst free!  Not even the string of pearls effect that PCOS gives you.  How daft is it to get you there, then have to admit you to get seen?  Glad it didn't come to that.


----------



## Cecilie

Morning Ladies  

Chelle - glad your appointment yesterday went well, except for the cysts... Try not to worry about those though - they might sort themselves quite quickly. And if not, the chances are that they will disappear after one AF - that's what usually happens apparently. 

Witters - how are you today? Did you manage to eat something last night? I wasn't really hungry but forced myself to eat some salmon and vegetables - and I feel great this morning. Do you keep worrying that something's going to come along and burst your bubble? I do - I'm trying to stop it as it's spoiling the enjoyment of being PG - I'm just so paranoid all the time. On a brighter note - spoke to an old friend from school last night and she's pg with same due date as me - so that's fun.


----------



## Witters

Same due date?  How cool!!  I'm trying to just enjoy each day and think only positive.  That bright red spotting really scared us both, but all was fine, so I've told myself to just relax now.

I did really well yesterday.  DH cooked me a stir fry and I ate about half of it.  The sweet and sour sauce was yummy and it had noodles, pork and loads of veg, so was very balenced.  Even DH was pleased with me   

Did I tell you that on Friday, he burnt something in the oven?  The whole place filled with smoke.  Well, goodness knows what he did or how he did it, but the house still stinks!  I think it's that smell that is putting me off eating.  Poor thing feels so bad about it.  We've had windows and doors open, used cans of 'oust' but it still stinks!   Any tips?  Oh, and if you sniff the fabrics, they are all fine, it literally is the air.  It's so weird.


----------



## Cecilie

Well done you for remaining positive. I am trying to turn over a new leaf and just enjoy !

I din't know anything about bright red spotting? Was that in addition to the spotting you had on the day you tested? I had spotting day 10 after FET for a couple of days - but it wasn't bright red - more rusty...

I burn pure essential oils to get rid of bad smells - I'm burning grapefruit oil in the shop at the moment. Smells really fresh and it lifts the mood   I can't really cope with ait fresheners etc - smell too artificial...


----------



## Witters

Yeah, we have aroma candles that we burn.  I just hpope it goes away soon!

Did I not tell you about the spotting?  Scary!!!  On Sunday afternoon, the day before my scan, I went to the loo.  I looked down and there on my pad was bright red blood!  There was a fair amount of it too, but was fairly thin, no clots and no cramping.  I ran out pad in hand and said oh, no, look!  Poor DH didn't really need to see it!   Anyway, I put myself on bedrest and just laid there until the next morning.  When I went to the loo, it was only there when I wiped, and during the evening turned to brown which I was greatful for.  DH made me call the oncall doctor.  She said I did the right thing and that there wasn't anything they could do to stop it at this early stage.  I was just so glad my scan was the folloing day.  The next morning, all was clear.  We both went to work and waited until 2:30pm.  Every time I went to the loo, DH came down to check on me.  We were so scared!  Well, the scan showed all was fine and it was mostlikely just due to my uterus stretching or not far off from when AF could have been due.  Worrying like that doesn't and can't help anything, so we just have to relax and rest and keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Cecilie

Oh you poor thing    What a horrible shock. I'm glad it was just a false alarm...

Can we just talk about the pad thing though? Why??


----------



## Witters

I always wear not a pad, but a panti liner at the moment.  Purely because of the pesseries.  Generally after my shower, all is fine, but sometimes, well...   Mind you, I'm down to 2 pesseries a day now!  MUCH better 'pad' wise to 4!   Another week and I'll be down to one, then a week later, all drug free!!


----------



## Witters




----------



## Cecilie

Thanks for clearing that up! (Nosey, aren't I?)
I forgot about the messy pessary thing. I have to say, unpleasant though it is at the point of use, the rectal option is much better the rest of the day - once it's disappeared it really has   and I can just forget about it - no lying still afterwards etc.

I have to do the pessaries (x2) and the oestradiol tablets (x3) for the whole of the first trimester I think. Funny how the clinics all do things differently. Makes you realise it's not as exact a science as we all imagine when we obsess about the tiny things!!


----------



## Witters

That's so true!  

I still can't bring myself to do the botty bullets!  I'd rather just wear pads   I will drop to one a day (estrodoil too) and just continue until I run out.  There's no point in it sat in a drawer going off.  I think that 9 weeks is still early to completely stop.  We'll see how long it takes me to.


----------



## Cecilie

I forgot to say thanks for the bubble earlier. Blowin you a couple back: (I'd forgotten all about bubbles in the excitement of the last few weeks!!)


----------



## Witters

What, you're excited??


----------



## Cecilie

Morning Ladies  

Well, yes, I might be just a little excited  

Also today I'm mainly quite tearful. Hormones are weird. I actually feel very happy, but I've cried twice already today. The first time was really for no good reason at all. The second time was after reading an email from my brother in Norway. He and his DP are having such big problems at the moment and it's terrible to be so far away from him - I want to go and give him a big hug. He is 35 years old, but he's still my little brother    They also have a little baby boy together, so I was really hoping they'd sort things out.

Anyway - enough sad stuff.

How are you all today?

Witters - are you eating Honey?


----------



## Witters

Aww, your poor brother.  It is the hormones, I cried reading a Christmas card yesterday 

Bad day on the eating front.  After having a good day Tuesday, it's gone down the slippery slope.  How about you?


----------



## Cecilie

yeah - not hungry.

I did eat fish again last night again though and I forced down a bowl of ludicrously healthy porridge this morning - oats, quinoa and millet with cinnamon and blueberries. My heart's not in it though - and now I'm trying to gear myself up to eat some lunch. So far am losing weight - not getting nice and round as I'd planned!


----------



## Witters

Urgh, don't talk about porrage!  I loved the stuff when first preggo, but not now!

I lost 8 lbs since my bfp, but have put on 2lb again, so total lost is 6lb.  I can't wait for a few more weeks when I start noticing a belly forming.  That and the first kicks are what I'm looking forward to best


----------



## Cecilie

Me too - I'm looking forward to those the most. And buying maternity clothes and baby things. And breast feeding...

There's a link on the "Help me Understand" thread on the IVF board, posted by Holly, that you should all have a look at. It made me cry a lot, but it's lovely..


----------



## Witters

I just saw it.  It really is lovely, yet sad too.  I've seen it before and it tugs at those heart strings every time!


----------



## Cecilie

Right - I'm off for the night. My friend Richard will be in the shop for me tomorrow as I'm off on a work jolly with one of the clinics I work at. So I probably won't get a chance to log on again till Sunday. Hope you all have a great weekend.

Cecilie x x x


----------



## Witters

Have a good few days Cecilie! 

Mel, Liz, Chelle, hope you are all ok!


----------



## Cecilie

Hello  

I've sneakily logged on just before going home. Had a great Chrsitmassy day today with my clinic lot. We had fantastic food and lovely chats - it was really lovely to catch up with everyone.

I'm treating tomorrow, but will be back in the shop on Sunday, so I'll log on then.

Hope you're OK Witters  

Hello to everyone else...

Cecilie x x


----------



## Witters

Glad you had a good time!

We bought a new Dining table, so DH had to go to the tip, then pick it up.  We've decided we need to get the house straight!


----------



## Cecilie

Aah Witters - you're nesting....
Your babies will be the size of a pair of baked beans now! 

I'm not feeling so great today as I started to bleed yesterday. It's not very much and it's brownish, but I've got AF pains, so I'm not feeling very optimistic  
I had a lovely evening planned at a friend's house which I had to cancel as I was in such a state last night. So I spent the evening on the sofa watching X Factor in floods of tears. 
I spoke to my clinic and they said they won't know till my scan on wednesday what's going on, as there's no point bringing the scan forward because they won't be able to see a heart beat till 6 weeks - which is wednesday. However, they thought it likely that I was losing one of the embryos.. I feel much better about it today. A good cry and 9 hours sleep can do wonders.


----------



## LizH

Oh Cecilie I hope everything is OK at your scan on Wednesday.  Take care  

Hope everyone else is well.

Liz


----------



## Cecilie

Morning Everyone  

I hope you're all ok today. 

Liz - thank you for your lovely message. The spotting stopped last night and it never became a proper bleed, so I'm feeling much more optimistic and actually looking forward to the scan tomorrow now. 

Witters - how are you Honey? Everything ok with your baked beans?!?

Chelle & Mel - how are you both? 

C x x x


----------



## chelle21

*hi girls how are you all this afternoon?
mel,liz hi girls hope you are both well xxx
cecilie  with your scan tommorrow justread about your wee scare and am glad you are feeling more optimistic now ill be thinking about you and hoping your picture is just like witters!!!!! xxxxx
witters how are you and the wee beans?!!! hope you appetite is not playing up too much and you are keeping well xx
am fine today. stuggling to get organised but thats the norm!! love to you all and much happy christmassness xxx
*


----------



## Cecilie

Chelle - I think I need some Scottish lessons - I had another language barrier problem. I read your message and thought: "The scare wasn't anything to do with my wee - what DOES Chelle mean??"


----------



## chelle21

what you like?/ i meant your small scare !!!!! am sure your wee is fine !!!! but if i meant that i would say pee not wee!!!!! there lesson over for today !!!! hahahaha


----------



## Cecilie

Thank you for clearing that "Wee" up for me!!!  

Witters - are you bunking off again?? 

X


----------



## chelle21

no probs cecilie force of habbit i type as i would say it i should really be more careful but hey am a lazy cow!!!! better go work beckons i ever tyhought id ever say im sick of the sight of the pub!!!!!


----------



## Chris F

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me butting in here, I was feeling quite ill today, but after coming on here and reading about "the wee scare" cheered me up no end.

Love to everyone

Chris

Good luck for you scan tomorrow Cecilie


----------



## chelle21

hi again chris sorry to hear you are poorly but am glad the wee scare cheered you up are you having a fet soon hopefully ill be having on in jan all going well! hope you feel better soon hun take care of yourself xxx
hi everyone else how are you all hope scan went well cecilie will pop back in later to see how it went love to you all chelle xxxx


----------



## Witters

Hi Girls!

Sorry I've been MIA, we've been off this week.  We had DH's Nan's funeral on Monday, then went away for a few days visiting our new niece.  Soooo cute!  (Obviously as a 3 week old would be!)

Chelle,   about the wee!

Chris, pop by any time!

Mel, hope all is well!

Liz, hope you are well too!

Cecilie, Hon, so sorry I wasn't around for your scare.  You should have guessed that you'd get it though as you are following in my steps   I'm worried that you haven't posted since your scan.  I hope that all was just perfect and you didn't loose either bean.  Take care girlie! 

I'm good.  Sickness is letting up a bit and I'm only on half dose of the sickness tablets.  I can't wait to get a second peek on Wednesday...

Happy Christmas to everyone if I don't get back on beforehand.  I will try to though to see how Cecilie is.  Please check in soon...


----------



## Witters

Merry Christmas all!! 

Cecilie, hoping you just aren't near  a PC, but everything's ok with you and your baby(s?)


----------



## chelle21

hi girls just popping in to see how you all are and to wish you all a very happy 2006!!! hope you all had a lovely xmas!!! cecilie i hope you are ok long time since i saw you post? love to you all catch up soon xxxxx


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, I'm getting really worried now! 

Chelle, you need to add in some http://[*/img] tags to get your tickers to show. Copy and paste what's below, but take out the 4 *'s

[img*]http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;51;87/st/20051225/e/af++and+santa+due%21%21%21/dt/6/k/4a41/event.pngtp://tickers[*/img]

[img*]http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10713;110/st/20051221/e/30th+birthday/dt/5/k/f0ac/event.png[*/img]

Should look like this:

[img]http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;51;87/st/20051225/e/af++and+santa+due%21%21%21/dt/6/k/4a41/event.pngtp://tickers


----------



## chelle21

thanks witters have been trying to do that since i came on this site never could figure out what i was doing wrong!!!! am a bit stupid when it comes to computers only figured out how to cut and paste last week!!!! so thanks will have to change them now but will wait till i get some dates for fet!!! how are the beans doing? hope cecilie is ok thats a week since her scan now isnt it and have not seen a post since. hope all you other girls are well and santa was good to you all. still no af for me although am having a few uncomfortable twinges that dont feel like normal period pains. anyway better go am expecting the mil soon love to you all and thanks again witters xxxxxx


----------



## Witters

That looks better!    Anything you are stumped by, just ask as I'm sure someone here can help you.  

I'm getting really worried about Cecilie.  I hope she just isn't near a PC and it's not bad news.

Just got back from my scan.  Glad to say they are both still in there, very much alive and kicking!  It was so cool to see them both moving and putting on a show for us.  One was 23.6mm the other 24.4mm, so had almost trebled in size in 2 weeks!  I am now being referred to a consultant at the hospital and will be having monthly, then fortnightly scans as it is a twin pregnancy.


----------



## chelle21

witters thats great news i bet it was so wonderful seeing them id be in tears!!!! are you on holiday just now? i have to work through unforunatly but hope you are having a great time and getting plenty of rest which is never easy at this time of year!!!! thanks again xxx


----------



## Witters

Thanks Chelle!  It is a tear jerking moment, I must admit.  I'm at work today as the clinic is 5 minutes away.  Tomorrow and Friday, I'll stay home though as there's no real need to be in.  Getting up sure was a shock to the system!!


----------



## Witters

Here's a pic of the scan:


----------



## chelle21

oh witters thats lovely not that i know that much about them but you can see the size difference!!!! how many weeks are you now? what is your due date?


----------



## Witters

I'm 9 weeks 5 days, due 29th July 2006 although as twins are born early, anytime from about the 7th July.

Update us on your next plans...


----------



## chelle21

still waiting on af !!! was due on xmas day although i feel a bit crampy today so maybe its not too far away have to phone clinic once she arrives then ill get dates etc xxxxxx


----------



## Witters

Ohhh, I hope she comes soon so you cn get on your way!

Cecilie, I'm seriously worried now!

Happy New Year to you all!!


----------



## kitty!

Hi Witters, I know what you mean about Cecilie.  She has been a fantastic buddy on here for me over the last few months and am worried about her too.  

It is worrying that she has not been back on and just hope perhaps she has gone to see her family and ca not log on.

Glad to see your good news

Love Kitty xxx

PS will you let me know if you here from Cecilie.  Thanks


----------



## Witters

Will do Kitty, you do the same ok?

Like you say, I'm sure she just is visiting friends and family and not near a PC.  I hope she'll have a good giggle at us all for worrying   She is a really good friend and massive support to many of us on here


----------



## chelle21

morning girls and a happy new year to you all hope you are all well!!! still no af for me typical eh? still no word from cecilie? hope she is ok love to you all and i hope 2006 brings us all everything we want xxxxx


----------



## Witters

Happy New Year Ladies!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya !!

Hope your all ok ??

Is it ok to join you please  ...im hoping to do FET in the next few months after having awful OHSS last Sept.... which involved 17 embies being frozen .....i now feel ready to jump back on again !! ....

HAPPY 2006 !!........ lets hope its a good one !!

Love Hope 2 B XXXXX


----------



## Witters

Hi Hope!  We'd love to have you here!  Sounds like you have some great embies and therefore a great chance of success!  We came out of the OHSS with just 3 frosties, but two of them have stuck, so out of your 17, atleast one must be destined to be your baby 

OHSS is no fun is it?  Were you able to control it at home or were you hospitalised?  I was in hospital for two weeks with one week being in ICU.  Very scary times.  I'm glad you feel ready to start up treatment again, FET cycles are so much nicer!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hi Witters .....

OMG congrats on your twins !!........

Yep OHSS is awful had to be taken in by ambulance on EC day as was poorly then they sent me home  then on drip every other day....

Thank you for your lovley comments .......

Hugs

Hope XXXX


----------



## Witters

Morning Ladies!

Hope, yes, I remember all the drips   That's why I was in ICU as I needed a cental line in to allow 6 drips to be in at one time.  My blood chemistry was very out of wack.  All of us are  better now though which is the main thing.  How many eggs did you get?  I had 34.  I bet you have PCOS too 

Right, I'm gonna PM Cecilie...


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hi Witters ........

No i havent got PCOS......im jjust 'strange'   ............ had 23 eggs this time round with 40 odd follies .......1st time had slightly more follies ...... thought i'd burst !  

Ouch !!! 6 lines ........ yukky ...glad your better now !!

Take care
Love Hope XXXX


----------



## Witters

Ahh, you're the first in the group not to have PCOS.  You must just be a very good responder!  I got that wrong, I had 34 measurable follies and they got 25 eggs.  Infortunately only 5 fertilised and 3 progressed.  I can't wait until you start your next treatment!


----------



## Hope 2 B

GRRRRRRR ........... im SO anoyed with myself ...have just taken my dog for a walk & the 'lady' ...NOT who has told everyone of our friends that we're having IVF ( she actually phoned people up to let them know !!!).....just pulled up next to me .....saying hi cant you control your dog , i said hi back she asked how my dog was i said fine thanks & i walked off ...didnt aske her how she& family was ...i was quite proud that i wasnt all friendly with her .........but id always said that when i bumped into her id really give her a piece of my mind , i was just so shocked to see her ................gosh that lady is such a   

Sorry for growling,feel really tearful now & angry  

Love hope


----------



## Hope 2 B

Lastest .............


Shes just phoned me up ..asking if shes upset me at all ........ so i told her everything that i thought of her !!! ....im shaking with temper at the moment !! ...............   

At least i had my say !! .........

Love Hope & Large glass of wine !! (just the one ) 

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Awww!!  You need a big cyber hug!  

Why do people get a kick out of gossiping?  I'm sorry she's been so mean to you.  

I'm sure your dog is lovely and well trained, just a little excitable.  I know mine are.  They look way out of control as they're so bouncy, but I know what they're up to   What dog do you have?  I have 2 huskies.  They are my 'babies' - and they know it!   DH is looking after them more now and they know just how to wind him up!  He always says did they do this with you or that with you?   They're much cleaverer than you give them credit for!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hi Witters 

Could really do with that cyber hug ........ 

My dog is a cocker spaniel (& is my baby )& was being really well behaved ..she just said that to break the ice i think .......

Im just so ANGRY with her & my DH wont talk about it ,he said i shouldn't of said anything to her ....... but im sorry she went round telling everyone about our private life !thinking that that was ok !! & thats not on........

She also told me that i shouldnt be embarrassed about our 'problem' i said that I WAS NOT AT ALL EMBARASSED ..but just wanted to keep our private life private !! 

Thanks for listening !!

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

SO SORRY FOR GOING ON !!............

Love Hope 2 B XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Chris F

Sorry to but in girls, hopefully starting fet in next couple of months, think just about to have first AF since neg IVF.

Just wanted to say

Hope - good for you for telling her - I wish I could do that with someone I know, but seeing as she is family and we all live on the same farm it would make life even more hard.  I'm really proud of you

Love Chris

P.S. Has anyone heard from Cecile


----------



## Hope 2 B

Aww .....thanks Chris ......... , dunno what came over me tho ..... my Dh is calling me PITBULL !!  

Good luck for your treatment ! , & hope that your 'family' problem gets sorted out ....Take care 

Hope 2 B XXXXXXX


----------



## dianeh

Dear All

i hope you don't mind me coming to this thread? i would like some advice as to what is the best way medicated or none medicated FET. had a bad time first time round with OHSS  and nearly a year on i am going to start again any help and advice would be wonderful

many thanks DI


----------



## Witters

Hope, don't apologise for 'going on'! Where else can you vent if you can't here? I think you did great telling her how you felt. I'm not embarrassed about our TTC journey, but then again I don't want the world to know about it either. If I want to tell, then _*I*_will tell, nobody else.

Chris, sorry for your negative IVF . I still haven't heard from Cecilie 

Di, you've come to the right place! We've all had a hard time with OHSS so completely understand how you are feeling  I did (as did most if not all others here) a medicated FET. It really isn't bad. You de-reg again as before, then start on estrogen tablets and progesterone pesseries. Nothing at all to stimulate you, infact you don't actually ovulate at all. I have PCOS, but right now have ZERO cysts, so it's great! If you ovulate regularly and predictably on your own (I don't so didn't have the option) then you can do a natural FET. This will involve doing regular OPK's and getting scans to get the timing right. Many clinics don't offer this way as stress can effect ovulation and it can be a hard lead up. Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## Witters

Morning!!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Afternoon   ...........


Hope your all ok ?? ..... gosh im SO glad its Friday !! YYIIPPEEEEE  

Have fun !

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## 3isacharm

HI there ladies.  I am going to start a FET in March and have been looking at the threads.  What is OHSS?
Do any of you know the success rates of FET vs fresh cycle?  We did DE this time, based on past BFN's they can only associate with my age and had a blight ovum in December.  We were so excited and then totally devastated.  The cycle from day one had gone perfect, I had so much faith that we would go full term but.....we are lucky in having 16 FE's left some day 1 some day 3 so we'll see how many and from which stage they decide to put back.  I am trying to get back into a positive mode and start getting myself prepared.  This time I will only share with DH, FF, and 2 IVF local friends.  No one else really understands and I hate to have to give details.

Virginia


----------



## dianeh

Morning all 

hope you had a good weekend.... witters thanks for the advice, i am off to the clinic on wednesday and hope to start on the next af. will let you know what thay say.

hope 2006 is a lucky year for all


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning Ladies !!

How are you all ?? ..........did you have a nice weekend ??........

Hope your all ok 

Love Hope XXXXXXx


----------



## Witters

Welcome Virginia!  OHSS is when we over stimulated on a fresh cycle.  Nasty, nasty condition when transfer is cancelled and you get excess fluid in all the empty spaces, meaning your kidneys don't function and you can't pee.  This makes you very uncomfortable and your belly just expands.  I believe FET's have less of a chance of a BFP purely due to thawing success rates.  For me it was very successful though   Best of luck for March when you start your FET cycle!

Dianeh, I'll be thinking of you on Wednesday!

Hi Hope!  How are things?

Cecilie, miss ya!

Mel, I hope AF comes soon for you!

Liz, how are things? 

Chris, Hi!  How are things?

Chelle, hi!  How are you?


----------



## Chris F

Hi everyone

Made appointment for review with my consultant today at end of Jan, so hopefully discuss FET and what is going to happen re fluid on tube

Love to everyone

Chris


----------



## LizH

and Happy New Year to everyone

Hi Witters - are you well?  How many weeks are you now?  Did you have a good Xmas?  Have you heard anything from Cecilie?

Hi Chelle - are you still waiting for AF?

Hi Chris - good luck for your review appointment (what is fluid on tube?).  I love your picture and I love border terriers - is she yours? 

Hope 2 B - wow 17 embies, when are you due to start tx?

DianeH - I think a lot of clinics prefer medicated FET as they have more control over things

Virginia - sorry I don't know the success rates of FET versus fresh cycles, it will probably vary from clinic to clinic.

I am due to start downregging next Monday if all is well.  This is very strange but I took provera over Xmas to induce AF, and I am now on day 15, but I had another AF over the week-end.  I will ring my clinic tomorrow to let them know, I hope it doesn't delay things.

Love, Liz


----------



## Witters

Hi Liz!  Good to see you!  Sorry about the weird second AF, not sure what that is all about.  I hope it doesn't delay things for you.  Good luck with your treatment!  You must keep us posted!  I haven't heard from Cecilie.  I'm very worried about her just stopping posting like that right after her scan too. 

I'm 11 weeks now, it's flown by!  Starting to feel a bit better, the last day or two, the m/s has greatly improved so my fingers are crossed I'll get my appitite back soon!  Christmas and New Year was good.  Very quiet, but nice.  I was so tired I went to bed at 9pm NYE, but did get up to say Happy New Year to DH briefly at midnight!

Chris, good luck with your appointment!  I hope you get some good answers


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Everyone  

Thank you for your lovely messages on here and for the PMs too. Really sorry I disappeared - I've been unable to get on-line till today!

Here's what happened over Christmas:

Hello - here I am  

Thank you for your lovely message. I'm really sorry i went AWOL.... the day I went for my six week scan I started to bleed really heavily, but there was a little heart beating on the screen so I was sent home and told to have bed rest until the bleeding had stopped for 48 hours. Which turned out to be not till 27th December. In fact the bleeding got much worse - big clots like golf balls - (sorry TMI!). So everyone was feeling pretty negative when I went for another scan on 28th - but amazingly the little bean was still in there!! 

So what happened was that there had been two embryos in there but one gave up at six weeks (the six week scan showed two sacs but only one had a heart beat).

So the remaining bean will be 9 weeks tomorrow and all seems well!! After my endless bedrest we took some holiday so today is my first day back on line... 

Sorry about the "me" post. I'll do personals when I've had a chance to catch up with the thread properly - looks like lots is happening here!

Loads of love to you
Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Yay!  Cecilie is back!!! 

        

So glad that everything is OK with you and your remaining, sticky bean!  Sorry for the loss of the twin,  but just think of it as making way for the other one - a true hero


----------



## Cecilie

Thanks for the welcome back Witters  

I was just thinking how weird it is to be 9 weeks pregnant and looking no different to normal! My stomach is  totally flat, which makes it hard to believe anything's going on in there. When i had OHSS, however, I looked 5 or 6 months pregnant - as I'm sure everyone else posting on this board did too...

C


----------



## Witters

Me too!

If you click on my ticker, you can see my belly shots.  My 10 week one doesn't look any different to my 4 week pic!  I have started to notice however that in the evenings, my belly has grown a bit.  I like evenings   Still nowhere near the stage I was at with OHSS though.


----------



## Cecilie

He he! I love all those photos. I chucked out my 3 HPT sticks last week - it's so silly, I actually felt a bit tearful throwing them away, but we're packing up our house and I'm a terrible hoarder - should've taken a photo!

You're so organised taking belly pics every week!! I had planned to do the same, but as usual not got round to starting yet...


----------



## Witters

Morning!

I try to be organised, doesn't happen very often, but I try   

Are you planning on moving then Cecilie?


----------



## Cecilie

Morning!

Well, we're sort of moving... We're gutting our house and extending it. Building work started in September, but so far it's all been ground working and the new extension. Now they've got to the stage where the roof's coming off the house and the floors are coming up and plaster off the walls, ceilings down etc. So it's gonna be grim there for the next couple of months. We've moved temporarily to some friends, who luckily have a seperate building that they use for guests, so it's fab. All the rest of our stuff has to go into storage though, and we're quite behind with the packing    That's mainly because I'm so tired I can't get much done...

I'll be glad when this week's over - I hope we'll be finished by then.

How are you today Witters?

Liz - glad you're back on the roller coaster! What did your clinic say about you having extra curricular AF at the weekend?

Chris - good luck with your review appt at the end of the month  

Diane - good luck with your clinic appt today  

Virginia - my clinic has 25% success rate with FETs versus nearly 50% for fresh cycles

Hope 2 B - hello and welcome to the thread  

Chelle - how you?


----------



## Witters

Wow!   That sounds harder than moving!  It sounds like you won't recognise the place once it's done!  How nice of your friends to put you up in their out building.  It sounds like a great solution.  I'm guessing it should all be complete by the time the baby is due?  I couldn't imaging having to pack up right now, I'm in bed by 9pm at the latest!  Mind you, I think the second trimester buzz may be approaching as I am starting to feel a little more human now.


----------



## Cecilie

Yes, in a way it is worse than moving and the house will definitely be unrecognisable. It'll have central heating, for a start. We've only had a wood burner since we moved in 4 years ago. And a makeshift kitchen. In April when we move back I'll have a brand new kitchen! I'm very excited... It was basically a very run down 2 bed cottage that Sarah Beany featured as her "Wreck of the Week" in the Mail!!! Only developers or somebody out of their mind would have taken it on.... It's been very damp and cramped so I'm looking forward to a new dry place!

C x


----------



## Witters

Fascinating!!  Wreck of the week huh?  Just think of the value you will put on it.  I know you have to spend a fortune to finish it, but I bet you make a profit to it's value.  Sounds cool.  I love projects like that.  We have a bungelow that needs bits of renevation done to it.  It's been a slow, long process.  Living in a mess is depressing, but worth it once it's done.  So April is D day then.  I hope it doesn't over run.  I bet you can't wait!


----------



## Cecilie

Can't wait. And if work over runs a bit we've got some breathing space before the baby's due...

Old techno-blonde here has managed to configure a ticker via the Ticker Factory and they've given me a URL but I have no idea where to cut and paste it to. Please help Witters!  

C x


----------



## Witters

Ohhh, a ticker! 

Click on profile at the top of this page
Click on forum profile information
Scroll down to signature
Remember you have limited characters, so only paste the img part. For example, mine is clickable with a webpage address, so looks like this: [*url=http://preg.fertilityfriend.com/pages/2a4e1][*img]http://preg.fertilityfriend.com/pregticker/2a4e1/preg.png[*/img][*/url] (without the *'s) Your's will only need to be this part: [*img]http://preg.fertilityfriend.com/pregticker/2a4e1/preg.png[*/img] does that make sense? It just saves characters. Obviously yours will be a tickerfactory address


----------



## Cecilie

oh dear....


----------



## Witters

Should look like this right?










All you need to do is type [*img][*/img] around the address, but take out the *'s, so the full line should look like this:

[*img]http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20720;31/st/20060816/dt/5/k/6f80/preg.png[*/img]

But take out the two *'s 

Happy 9 weeks!


----------



## dianeh

Morning all 

Cecile sorry so to read you bad news but over the moon to see you are still on the way to mother hood,     just think how wonderful you next christmas will be 

Well had the appointment yesterday and were going medicated as af is never on time, hope it will come around the 30th but you never know  have all the drugs and needles something to really look forward to 

we will have 3 put back all being well, as u know all depends on the thaw. which is the part i am most worried about. 
doing my best to be positive not easy after such a bad cycle last time, but onward and upwards fingers crossed 

hope you all well Di


----------



## Cecilie

Morning Ladies

Witters - thank you very much for sorting out my ticker problem - you're a star  
How are you today? Have you thought about the fact that our babies will be born a year after the egg and sperm met? That's like the gestation period of an elephant (almost)  

Di - thank you for your kind words. I'm mainly just over the moon   . It feels a little sad that one frostie got as far as week six but didn't make it, but he or she obviously wasn't meant to be. And DH and I are both amazed and so grateful that it's worked at all. And we still have 5 frosties left... Try not to worry about the thaw; I know it's hard, but that part of the process is out of our hands, so try to concentrate on making your body healthy and welcoming! It'll be so different this time because you'll feel quite normal and won't have the horror of OHSS. I felt much more ready for my embryos after the FET drugs than I did on the day I should have had my fresh ET.

Hi to everyone else. How are you?

Cecilie x


----------



## Yogi

Hello Everyone!!!

I've not been on here for a while, sorry for disappearing.  Around Christmas time things just got too much and since New year I've been waiting on AF and its not arrived.

Sarah has been amazing support though and I can't thank her enough.

Cecile I'm sorry to read your news but I'm so glad one little bean stayed with you.

I need to catch up on everyone elses news.

AF was due for me on 4th January but has yet hasn't shown up so I'm not just over a week late.  As I say Sarah has been great support as its stressing me out why AF hasn't arrived and I'm scared of cysts and just want it to arrive so I can get on with FET.  I'm hoping its just the drugs that did it and not cysts.  The hospital wont' scan me to check as I'm outside treatment.  They have said if I get to 2 weeks late I can ring and they may or maynot prescribe something to bring on AF.  I obviously had AF 11 days after Egg Collection but then like I say it was due 4 January 2006 and so far nothing.

Can you all tell me after your cancelled ET was your first natural cycle longer and if so how long.

Did any of you have to take provera to bring on AF or did you wait for your cycles to return naturally.

Thanks girls and I'll stick around this time.

Mel xx


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Mel

Good to have you back. 

So sorry about   not showing her face. I know I've found waiting on my unreliable AF one of the hardest things about the IVF treatment. Funny isn't it? Unfortnately late and unreliable AFs are part and parcel of PCOS even without the added drugs with IVF. 

I don't have my dates with me today, but I know I waited and waited for my AF after my ET was cancelled. It was definitely very late, but I'm afraid I can't remember how late. It was nowhere near as bad as the wait Witters had though... Don't know where she got the ptience from.

Try not to worry about cysts yet. Cross that bridge if you get to it. I did have a large cyst on each ovary which meant I had to wait an extra cycle to start TX for FET. At the time that felt like the end of the world, but not for long. After a few days I got my head round the fact that it was better for my body to be back to normal and healthy to give the frosties the best chance possible. And it's not compulsory to have cysts after IVF. You've probably just got a late period...

I'm sending you lots of AF vibes Honey. Hope it arrives very soon...

Love and cyberhugs
Cecilie x


----------



## Yogi

THanks Cecile for the lovely welcome back and informative post.

I hope you are right and I don't have cysts and yes I agree I dont quite know where Sarah got the patience from either.

Did you have provera to bring on yoru AF or did it come back naturally in the end.  I was always a regular 27/28 girl before the ICSI drugs so I'm not used to this being late at all.

I just want my body to settle down and then I can do FET.


----------



## Yogi

Cecile forgot to add, how did you get rid of your cysts and did they cause you pain.  I had sharp strong pains in my right ovary about a week or so ago now which turned to a day or two of aches but now its gone


----------



## Cecilie

I didn't have any meds to hurry AF up - was just told to wait. I felt that was best really - I think we have enough drugs anyway don't we?

I didn't get any pain, but I know of girls who have. I suppose it depends on where the cyst is and what it's pressing against..

Fingers crossed for an AF visit very soon  

Cecilie x


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Cecile, I'm thinking along the lines that waiting is better but I'm the least patient person around!!!

I just have to hope the pains I had weren't cysts.

Sarah has recommend that I start temping again to see where my temps are at so I've done that for the last three days now.  I'm trying everything.


----------



## Cecilie

I just did something insane. A regular but slightly dodgy customer just came into the shop and started raising his voice about a stupid thing so I asked him to leave. He didn't go straight away, so I physically pushed him out and then locked the door behind him!! 

He's in his mid fifties and looked so horrified  

I just feel a bit vulnerable at the moment and don't want any hassle. I'm on my own in here, and although it's very public and help is close at hand i just don't like to be in stressful situautions just now, so all I could think of was to get him out of my sight!!

I'm being almost as mad as I was on Clomid


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Cecilie, great looking ticker!    Good for you for getting rid of that customer!  Just blame it on the hormones!  Hey, are you calling me an elephant?!    You're right, it is strange to think of all the timings.  It's also strange to think that the babies growing in my belly have been frozen in time.  Medicine is so clever and I'm so greatful for it.  Although extremely tiny, they were still alive and came through it to continue to grow.  I mean instead of being 10 weeks old like what other fetuses at this stage are, my miracles are 28 weeks old!  So weird to grasp that concept.

Mel, glad I helped a little.  Haven't found an answer yet, but you won't get that until either AF arrives or you get a scan - if we find out at all.  Like Cecilie and I said, cycles can be very wacky after the treatment cycle, so we just have to wait it out and respect that our body knows best and will self heal.  It just takes time.  If you want to get pregnant (which we all know you do) then your body needs to be in the best condition possible.  Whist you are waiting, make sure you are eating right, drinking lots of fluids, cutting out any nasties and generally keeping yourself healthy.  All these things are in your control, so focus on those.  Find routines that will help you, go out for walks to keep that blood pumping and light exercise that you can continue through your pregnancy.  Try to focus all your energy you are wasting on worrying by channeling it into something you can do. You will feel much more positive about it and it will help you to get through this wait.

Di, best of luck with your treatment!  My main, infact only fear was the thawing so I understand where you are coming from.  I only had 3 frosties to play with, so was really nervous about it, especially knowing that I would have to go through another fresh IVF cycle or end up being childless unless a miracle happened.  Well, we thawed all 3 and all survived!  One 4 cell lost 3 cells, so we didn't use that one, but the other two kept all cells in tack.  One was a 4 cell, the other an 8 cell and both stuck.  Try to stay positive.  All you can do is hope and pray.  When the time comes,  I know I'll hope and pray for your little snowbabies too.

Well, we had a day full of baby checking yesterday.  The midwife was there for 2 hours going over things and filling out paperwork.  She tried listening to the heartbeats and managed to find atleast one.  Although we think it was the same one and the other baby was hiding.  What we did hear was amazing, very strong and loud for the stage I'm at and was about 160bpm.  She took loads of blood and tested my pee which was fine.  

The consultant appointment was pretty uneventful as we'd already just seen the midwife.  We did see one of the doctors that looked after me whilst I was in with the OHSS, so that was lovely.  She was so nice and really pleased for us.  She put a post it on my notes to make sure she got to see us!


----------



## Cecilie

Morning Everyone  

Witters - I din't realise your first midwife apt was yesterday. I thought you were just working hard!!  

Glad all went well and that you got to see an old OHSS face who can now rest assured that you had a happy ending!

How's everyone else?

Liz - how are you doing? Are you excited about your treatment?

C x


----------



## Yogi

Cecille I would loved to have been a fly on the wall when that happened.  I bet he didn't know what had hit him.  Serves him right I say!!!

Sarah - I'm so glad everything went okay yesterday.  I was thinking about you most of the day.  I believe they test your blood for lots of things when you are pregnant or so my colleague seems to have had loads taken throughout her pregnancy.  How lovely you got see the doctor who treated you with OHSS.  In fact how lovely that the doctor specially wanted to see you.

As for me I made a heartfelt plee to the hosptial this morning.  They really so seem to be struggling for staff and resources.  They still kept telling me that the pain is confused with bowel pain and I kept insisting it was my ovary I got the pain in and I was really scared of cysts and no AF.  They reluctantly agreed to speak to the consultant and call me back.  Several hours later and they just did call me back and said I can go in on Monday for a scan but I will have to wait till all the ladies in treatment have been scanned so could be there a while.  I asked why not tomorrow or sunday as that is easier for work but they said that they are restricted on scannig at the minute and they know they have scanning facilities on Monday.  I found that strange as surely some ladies need to be scanned on sat and sun but i wasn't going to argue when they see it as doing me a favour scanning me as I'm outside treatment. 

They did tell me AGAIN that they are excepting fresh cycles at the moment but not FET.  I did again say this seemed unfair and they said its cos they have contracts and targets to meet with fresh cycles but can't really cope with the numbers of fresh patients they have going through the unit at the minute.

Anyway I've made a decision and that is I'm going to put the FET on hold for a few months.  That way my body can recover, the unit may recover and be better equipped and I need a break emotionally.  Everything at the minute seems to be planned round treatment like we can't book to go there or do that in case I'm in treatment or pregnant and we cant spend money on that cos we need to save it for if we have to pay private.  So I can't live like that anymore and I need a break.  I'm still sticking around though if you'll have me stay?

I've gone on enough now sorry

Mel x


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Mel

I'm glad you've got your scan scheduled for monday, I hope the result will be good and will put your mind at rest. By the way - my clinic only does scans on mon, wed and fri, (in fact they only do ECs and ETs on those days too), The whole clinic closes at the weekend and everyone's treatment is planned around the week days.

There must be a load of info on one of your previous posts that I've missed, as I didn't realise your clinic wasn't doing FETs. Sounds like you're being very philosophical about that though... i think you've made a good decision to have a break. Your embies will be safe in the freezer for months or even years, so getting your health, life and sanity back sounds like a good plan!

Cecilie x


----------



## Yogi

Hi Cecille

Our hospital normally does do scans at weekend but like I say they reckon they are restricted for scanning at the minute.

Yes, they aren't doing FETs but are still doing fresh cycles which makes my blood boil as Ive not had the chance of ET yet.  I'm a bit thick to be honest and dont' understand your comment about being philosophical.  English wasn't my strong point at school.  I'm not 100% with the decision made about waiting but I think like you say I need to get my sanity back and my normal cycle.  My body and mind are not right at the minute for my embies.

Mel x


----------



## Cecilie

Mel, I do understand why not being allowed to get to ET makes your blood boil. I was very lucky at my clinic - they recognised how disappointed I was not to get to ET and really sat down and talked me through it all and emphasised that the FET was really just an extension of the initial IVF treatment and that it would be done as quickly as possible. I'm sorry that you're not getting that sort of support and understanding. Unfortunately I think that's the difference between NHS and Private... We were accepted for an NHS go but the leter came through when we were already in the private system. Even though t would've been the same clinic and consultant they wouldn't let us use our free go when we were already registered as private...

I don't believe a word you say about being thick. You write very clearly and correctly so it can't be true. Anyway - you should see some of the blonde moments I've had on this board  

C x


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, how frustrating you missed your free NHS go, with the same clinic and consultant too!  

Mel, Woohooo!!!!  You're sweet talking worked!  So happy you can finally get a look inside and see what's going on.  You watch, you'll get to cancel now as AF will show up over the weekend!   I know that my clinic was only open in the week, so no scanning at the weekend.  They just adjusted your cycle to accomidate that.  If it was an emergency, they would either get you to go to the hospital or get the doctor on call to meet you at the clinic.  When I was in the hospital with the OHSS, only the bare minimums was avaliable at weekends.  I needed my drain on the Sunday and it took forever to find a scanning machine.

I think you have made a good decision, especially as the hospital is having issues.  You need to be ready physically, mentally and feel comfortable about this.  You don't need the extra worries of if someone will be about on time to scan you or do the transfer.  FET's are much, much more simple.  I only went in for one blood test at the beginning, one at the end, then the transfer day.  The rest you're left on your own.


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !! 

How are you all ??

Hope your all ok ?.............

Im fine , just thought id pop on & see how you all are ?

Hope you all have a lovely weekend !

Love Hope XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Hi Hope, don't think we've spoke before as I was taking a break from the forum.

Well girls AF showed up today so thats 10/11 days so I reckon I shouldn't need the scan tomorrow - what do you all think.  Does it mean that cos AF has shown up I won't have cysts? Or could I still have them?  Don't think the hospital would scan me now I have AF anyway.

So I'm relieved she's arrived. I'm still not doing the FET yet though.  I want to get emotionally better and also want to allow a few cycles for my AF to get back to normal.  Such a hard decision being impatient like I am but I think its for the best.

Thanks girls

Mel xx


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Mel, hey, that's great news!  I bet you found her and let out a cheer!  What did I tell you?  Now you had a scan booked, she'll show up.  She's easy to work out really!   It is still possible to have cysts, but if af shows, they would most likely have shrunk and shoudn't cause any issue.  If you are waiting another cycle or two, all should be fine when you start.  Plus de-regging will help with anything like that too.  I'm really pleased for you.  I hope she treats you well.

We told loads of people at the weekend.  They were all so happy and excited for us.  It will be nice not to have to watch what we say now in front of them.


----------



## Yogi

Hi Girls

Hope you are all okay.  This is going to be a me post as I should be working as I took most of the day out to be at the hospital as they did still scan me. And I haven’t had time to read your posts but I will later at home.

I rang this morning to say I had got AF and therefore did I not need to come.  They said I should just come anyway.  I got there at 10am and the scanning lady in the unit had finished so they sent me to central scan with all the pregnant ladies.  The scanner did an external scan but my bladder was empty as I was expecting an internal which is what she had to resort to.  She found my left ovary fine and my right ovary enlarged with a 4cm cyst filled with blood.  I then had to wait for a Consultant.  She said it was nothing to worry about and it would hopefully go away on its own and they would scan me in three months (if I haven’t done FET by then) to check on it.

Of course me being me is still worried so can anyone reassure me please.

Thanks

Mel x


----------



## Witters

Hi Mel,

Ahhh, so it was a cyst after all.  I was hoping you'd got away with it   My cyst went away by itself.  When we saw it, it was 3cm, but that was after a longish spotting spell so I bet it started off bigger than that.  I think mine was just fluid filled rather than blood filled.  I have heard of people having blood filled and they go away on their own.  I think they call them 'chocolate cysts'.  Sorry, I don't really know much about them.  All I can say is that the doctor saw them and knows about them, but doesn't want to see you in 3 months, so it shouldn't be worrysome and should go away by itself.  You may find it will shrink with this AF, especially if it is a longer than normal AF.


----------



## Kitty Q

Hi witters its kit remember from last year ?Just like to wish you a happy new year and congratulations for your great news on having twins so made up for you both. We are nearly on our 2nd go for fet I think it will be in the next 4 weeks. I am half way through my monthly so we are looking forward to round 2.I have not been on ff's for a while been busying myself with work and a bit of diy still only one little room to do hopefully we will be decorating for a reason. Have you got your nursery started? I will keep in touch and drop in some time to keep you up to date.   xxxx


----------



## bitbit3

New home  


Love

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## bitbit3

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46098.0.html

Love

Lisa
xxx


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Kitty, good to see you!  Thanks for the congrats!  I wish you lots of luck on your upcoming FET.  Fingers crossed it's second time lucky!


----------



## Yogi

Sarah thanks for your reply on my cyst.  I'm not sure how they know its blood filled rather than fluid filled just from a scan.

I have to admit I'm a little scared if it is blood filled.  In fact now I have a cyst I'm terrified it will do some harm to my ovary and won't go away on its own.

I can't find anything on the internet to make me feel better.


----------



## Yogi

Ooh just found this

A follicular cyst in a woman of childbearing age is usually observed for a few menstrual cycles because the cysts are common, and ovarian cancer is rare in this age group. Sometimes ovarian cysts in menstruating women contain some blood, called hemorrhagic cysts, which frequently resolve quickly.

Mine is a hemorrhagic cyst I believe, as i saw a word typed on the report yesterday by the scanning lady and it started with a h and was something like that.  I just hope this website is correct.  Plus I was on my AF so the blood could be because of that as the statement above says  ovarian cysts in menstruating women contain some blood.

Sorry girls to go on I'm just scared of what may be.

I will catch up at lunch


----------



## Witters

Yeah, that sounds about right.  Like I say, cysts are common, and the doctor didn't seem concerned so I'm sure it will clear up on it's own.  Try not to worry, atleast you know a reason now


----------



## Cecilie

Morning Ladies  

Witters - how are you feeling? Is your appetite coming back at all? Did you have a good weekend?

Melee. Don't worry about the cyst. As Witters and your website say, it's very common. I had a 4cm cyst on each ovary and they just went away after one cycle. They would have told you at the hospital if there was anything to worry about. Try to relax and chill out as much as you can - it's better for your body!

I'm not sleeping well again, which is driving me a bit crazy as I'm pretty tired all the time. Feel a bit like a zombie! Apart from that I'm doing well, and really looking forward to the 12 week milestone, so that I can really start to believe that this is happening for definite! Must've been great to have got there at the weekend, Witters? And good to be able to tell your friends. We've already told lots of people as many of our friends knew we were having IVF. It will feel different once the first trimester is safely over though. 

My school friend whose due date was nearly the same as mine had a miscarriage over the weekend. It was truly horrible. The only positive is that she already has a little girl and falls pregnant very easily. It's still quite shocking though, especially as she was 10 weeks pg....

Liz - how are you getting on?

Hello to everyone else...

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Aww, your poor friend!  I couldn't imaging going through that at all, let alone that late.  How is she?  She will be in my thoughts.

Sorry you aren't sleeping well.  I'm doing fine other than having to keep getting up to pee!  I seem to pee more in the night than in the day 

Reaching the 12 week mark is great.  That's all you set your eyes on from the positive test and is so nice when you reach it.  We won't get a scan until 20 weeks, so have been sneaky and booked a private one for 15 weeks.  Not bad, £95 including loads of print outs and a CD.  When's your next appointment Cecilie?


----------



## Cecilie

Thank you for your kind words about my friend. She's ok, but understandably sad.. She was moving house on the day she lost her baby - probably part of the problem, as she's been packing like a mad woman for the last few weeks. She said she had bad cramps and had to keep rushing to the loo and hope the removal men wouldn't barge in. Poor girl. So traumatic. As you say, even worse when it's so late in the pregnancy. Made me feel a bit scared, I just don't know how I'd cope if that happened now. All the way back to square one would be unbearable.

I think the peeing loads at night is quite ormal - if annoying!! Try to drink the majority of your water in the morning. It should get better for the second trimester and then worse again in the third! I'm getting up once per night, which  don't normally have to do. But I'm also getting up to drink warm stuff to try to get back to sleep. Last night I was drinking milk and honey and reading the sunday papers at 4am!

Re scans - I'm supposed to have a 12 week scan at my IVF clinic, and a 20 week scan at my local hospital, but I'm not planning to have either. I'm not a massive fan unless there's a good clinical reason. I wouldn't have a termination if anything was found to be wrong, and as far as I know there isn't much that can be done in-utero to correct any possible problems, so I'd just rather avoid the unnecessary interference. I'd rather wait to actually see the baby, so the print-out of the scan isn't really my bag either. I can understand that other people have a different view on this though - I know I'm a bit odd!

Having said that, I do think there's a place for scans and I did find the scan at Christmas after all the bleeding fantastically useful, but now that I know that the pregnancy is not ectopic and that there's a heart beat I'm happy to leave it at that if I can.


----------



## Witters

Aww, your poor friend.  That just makes it sadder.  I bet she's riddled with guilt even though it may have been completely seperate to the moving.  I really feel for her.

As for the scans, we're not having any of the testing done.  Well, we'll have the anomoly scan at 20 weeks which will be all the measurements to make sure they are developing well.  We won't have the nuchel fold tests though.  Like you, we would never terminate and the tests and options are that much more complcated in multiple pregnancies.  No, we're just having a 'nosey' scan.  I love to see them move and see what they get up to in there


----------



## Cecilie

I suppose I ought to make a "booking in" appointment with my local surgery soon...
I've been more interested in looking up birthing pools and doulas on the internet, I've sort of forgotten about the doctor stuff... I'm hoping to have a home birth and I'm dreading the surgery saying I can't because they don't have the resources or because I live too far away from the hospital or something... I suppose I could always have a private midwife...
Hey Witters - do you think it's still ok for us to post on this board now that we're finally pg? I hope we're not upsetting any of the other FET ladies with all our baby talk? 

Anyone else on the thread, please feel free to comment...

Cecilie x


----------



## LizH

Hello

Cecilie & Witters - I don't mind you chatting about your pregnancies, I like to be nosey anyway!  I know on some categories there are separate threads for people with BFP's, but I don't mind you posting here.

Mel - sorry I don't know anything about cysts as I wasn't affected by them, but I would just echo what Cecilie and Witters have already said that the hospital don't seem worried so you should try not to worry (easier said that done I know)

I had my down-regging injection yesterday, so I'm back on the FET treatment (just thought, as this is now my 2nd FET after ohss I shouldn't be posting here anymore   - is it OK if I do??).  I've worked out if everything is the same as my last cycle I may have ET on Valentine's Day - let's hope this is lucky.

Liz


----------



## Chris F

Cecile & Witters

I don't mind you posting on here, if anything it gives me hope that FETs work.  It's great knowing that I can come on here if I am doubtful about the whole thing and you two are here proving that it works.  

We're at the hospital on 31st Jan, review appointment to see what is next, hopefully they will sort out the hydrosalpinx, and then we will be reday for FET with some of our 9 frosties.

Love to all

Chris


----------



## Cecilie

Morning 

Liz - lovely to hear from you  Glad you don't mind us talking pregnancy on here, and of course  you can post on here!!!! Are you just having one big down-reg injection? I can't remember your protocol from last time... Valentine's ET - I think that's romatic and very auspicious  

Chris - I'm glad Witters and my happy experiences give you hope. FET's really DO work! And I'm glad you don't mind us chatting about our growing beans. It'll be you soon! What is hydrosalpinx? I hope your review at the end of the month goes well so that you can get going with your FET asap.

Witters - how are you today my friend?

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Liz,      you're back on the road!  Of course you can still chat here!  We are all nosey too and want to smother you in good luck vibes!  How perfect that transfer could be Valentines day.  Even a day late would be fine as that's my birthday   

Chris, thanks for letting us know that you are OK with our chit chat too   Hey, the 31st isn't far away now!  Lets get this ball rolling!  I hope it all goes well for you - as you say, Cecilie and I prove it really can work!

Mel, how are you today?   The girls from the other group were asking about you.  I hope you don't mind, but I let them know you are OK.

Cecilie, yes, you should call up to arrange your booking in appointment.  Remember it will be a long, boring one, ours was 2 hours!  You are brave wanting a home birth!  I'm lucky in that hospitals don't scare me.  DH says I put too much trust into people sometimes, but hey, if it keeps me calm, I'm not complaining!  Home births can be good too.  It will be nice to be in familiar surroundings, especially in the early stages so you can wonder around and do what you feel you want to do.  Great for family involvement too.  Who do you plan on having there?


----------



## Yogi

Hiya

Liz - great to hear you are back on with treatment.  As far as I'm concerned even though I don't post much I think you should stay on here.  The heading doesn't mean that much amongst friends.

Chris - great you have a date for your appointment - hope all goes well.

Cecille - So sorry to hear about your friend.  Get on with that booking in appointment, oh and talk away about your pg its great to know it works.

Sarah - you too talk away, you have been great to me and I love to hear you so happy.  I totally forgot about the other group, how awful of me.  I stopped getting messages and then with me not posting on here for a while around Christmas.  I'm so bad.

I'm doing okay, AF still hanging around and still getting little aches in my right ovary which I wish would go away as it jsut reminds me I have that blooming cyst.  Been busy sorting a holiday out so not been aroudn much

All my love to you all
Mel x


----------



## Cecilie

Witters - I haven't decided yet who to have at the birth. My DH is not sure he wants to be in the room (!). I'm not going to force him as it's really up to him and I don't want him to feel resentful afterwards if he ends up being there under duress and then finds it traumatic! My ICSI friend (who nearly cycled with me this last time) has offered as has another girlfriend who is a midwife (no longer practicing) and has three girls. I'd be happy to have either or both there as they have similar views to me about bodies and babies, and I trust both of them implicitly. I'd also like a doula, but I need to think carefully about numbers - otherwise this could turn into a bit of a party, which wasn't quite the plan!! The idea of home birth is peace and tranquility!! How does your DH feel about being at the birth?

Mel - a holiday sounds like a good plan! That pain you're still getting could be the cyst dwindling away now. Try to visualise it getting smaller and smaller and disapperaing out of your body.

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Ohhh, holiday talk!   Where are you planning on going?  We were going to go to France with some friends as we did last year.  As it is booked for July/August time, I somehow don't think we'll be ready to go!  

Sorry AF is being nasty to you   Just think every twinge you get is her giving you a good spring clean.  It may even be clearing out that cyst 

Cecilie, if you want a party, have a party!  Only thing is it won't quite be the peaceful and tranquil experience you've planned!  I will only have my DH there - other than all the doctors and medical staff.  He is fine about it and can't wait to be there.  He's not that great with blood and smells, but I'm sure will be fine on the day - he'd better be atleast!


----------



## Yogi

Thanks girls I hope you are right and these twinges are bye bye nasty cyst.

Cecille it sounds like you do have a party planned for your birth.  Your baby will have a welcoming committee.  I totally think its great how you aren't forcing DH to be there.

Sarah we are going sking.  DH has nagged me the whole time we have been together to go sking and I've always been too scared.  But after all I've been through over the last few months I've decided what the hell and I'm off!!! So snow here I come!!  Have to say though I've never skied before so could be fun!


----------



## Cecilie

Ooooh - I'd LOVE to go skiing....I go every year, but have decided not to risk it this year, even though we would have gone in March when I'll be safely into the middle of my second trimester. I always thought I'd ski when pregnant - coz the fresh air and exercise is so amazing, but then I didn't know how hard it would be for me to get pregnant, and I'd never forgive myself if something bad happened, so for the sake of missing one year... Hopefully, all being well we'll go next year and take baby with us!

We're planning to drive to France for a holiday in late May/ealy June. We have two lots of friends out there to visit. (Funnily enough - both couples have done IVF - one successfully, they had a little girl just before Christmas.)

Witters - can you bring your holiday forward so that you go before the babies arrive but whilst it's still safe to travel?

I'm craving sugar all the time at the moment - which is infuriating! I never normally touch the stuff, and now that it's so important to eat healthily all I can think about is Jelly Belly beans. Luckily the thought of chocolate makes me want to heave...

C x


----------



## Witters

Ohhh, skiing!  You know that's addictive don't you?   You will love it.  I must admit, I've never been before, but all my siblings go and adore it.  Infact they're out there now.  I only don't go as I'm double jointed and always dislocating joints, so am a bit weary.  How fun!  Are you planning to go soon or later in the year?

Cecilie, we can't bring it forward as the friends we go with have 4 children, so it needs to be in the school holidays.  We're quite happy, we have loads of things to do at home and the money will definately come in handy.


----------



## Yogi

THanks girls you have made it sounds like such fun.  I haven't heard anybody whose been that hasn't enjoyed it.  I'm a little wary as I've not been before but I'm hitting the dry ski slopes this weekend for a lesson.

We are off the first week in March, should be good.  The only thing I hate about going away is leaving my doggie behind in the kennels.  But I hear it does dogs good to get away from their owners for a break too.


----------



## Witters

Your dog will be fine   They are well looked after and get lots of walks and attention in kennels.  All we have to say to ours is 'you're gonna go on holiday!' and they go crazy!  Much worse than if you say 'walkies'.  They always come back exhaused yet content, it's lovely.  We are also lucky in that they go really easily with the kennel staff, so no pining dogs being dragged away.  But they are also just as happy to see us and come back home.  Having said that, our dogs are a very independent breed, so it may be different for yours.  

It's a countdown to March then   Enjoy the slopes at the weekend, you must report back with how you get on!


----------



## Yogi

Sarah you are lucky, Sophie hates it when we leave her.  the noise of the barking dogs scares her to death and she gives me that please don't leave me mummy luck.

I'd like to think it does her good but I worry about her a lot - I'm so soft with her.

I willl let you know how it goes at the weekend.  Im hoping to go ice skating again too like last weekend.  Its great haveing a life outside ttc and ivf again.

Just heard a friend of a friend has to have surgery on a cyst she has that is 10cm and has bones inside it.  She is possibly going to loose her tubes too.  Now I'm terrified about my cyst - am I being daft?


----------



## Witters

Mel, cysts with bones and solids inside are completely different to your type of cyst.  Just wish her well and don't compare yourself to her 

Dogs are very clever at putting on the guilt trips.  Have you looked around the kennels to see where she stays?  You can request this which should put your mind at rest.  The noises can be very scary, but they soon get used to them if not add to them!

Ice skating, how lovely!  I love watching it.  Have you seen the new show on a Saturday night?  I'm going to be addicted to that, it facinates me.  Plus all the different outfits....


----------



## Cecilie

Mel - try to put the cyst thing out of your head. I know that's easy to say, but deep down you know that the reason you have a cyst - like Witters and I also had- because of the treatment. You also know what's inside it because it's been scanned. Most people don't even know they have a cyst, because they're not scanned and they just sit there doing no harm. Really, don't worry. If it was an unusal cyst the clinic would have done further tests. Focus on some positive stuff - like SNOW!  

Witters - have a good evening! I'm off to the supermarket to buy some dinner, trying to avoid the sweets aisle....

C x


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Cecilie, I'm so jealous that you have cravings - even if it is sugar!  I still have real trouble eating anything past about 4pm, so my dinner is sooooo difficult and I dread it.  Poor DH spends ages cooking it for me (I can't stand the smells) although the dogs love it!!  I keep kidding myself that it will get better any day now. 

Mel, here, here to Cecilie's words of wisdom!


----------



## Cecilie

Morning  

Witters - I know I've been very lucky not to have suffered with nausea. I've been eating fairly normally really, just not as healthily as I normally do. But I accept that my normal food regime is quite full on, and maybe baby decided that there's just not enough rubbish in my body and some E numbers and carbs were required!! DH thinks it's fantastic, as pasta, french bread and sweets are normally only for very special occasions in our house, and he loves all that stuff    Twin pregnancies are renowned for nausea... Funny you should be wors in the evenings. I feel pretty normal all day, but a bit odd in the evenings. That's when I'm really picky and I have to eat early, or the blood sugar plummetts and all hell lets loose!

I went back to the very beginning of this thread last night and read through the whole lot! It was quite emotional and really interesting to remind myself of everything that's happened over the last few months - it's been quite a journey! Just after we both got our drugs to start the cycle Witters, you said "Let the baby making commence"! How hilarious is that?? You've been quite determined all along for this to work, haven't you?

Hope everyone else is ok?
Liz - how are you feeling?
Mel - hope you're ok today and that you're feeling a biti more relaxed about the cyst ad looking forward to your skiing holiday. Where are you going?
Chelle - where are you?

C x


----------



## Witters

I must go back and re-read this thread.  We've been through a lot together haven't we?  I always try to see the positives and where there is hope, there is always hope!  I find it harder to be miserable than happy


----------



## Cecilie

We have been through a lot together. It's been an amazing few months, and all the more enjoyable for sharing them with you 

Found a good maternity wear website yesterday:

http://www.seraphine.com

Their jeans look good, and the Tommy T shirt is a must! I think I'll fit comfortably into my normal jeans for quite some time yet - they're stretch and the waist on trousers is always too big for me, so at last I can "grow into" some of my clothes. And last years' elasticated summer boho skirts, which were so useful when I was bloated with OHSS, will be coming out again this year. How handy?

I checked out your bump photos earlier and your 12 week one looks quite impressive - I think you've got a bump going on there Witters!! I still have nothing, although my breasts are still growing...

C x


----------



## Witters

You really think so?  I try to take my pics all in the morning as my belly grows in the evening.  I do think it is starting now though.  Won't be long until you catch me up!  That site is great!  I LOVE the Tommy T, how cute!  I wouldn't have thought of doing that.  I bought a few 'next size up' clothes which are all still fine and will be for a few more weeks I guess.  I have some maternity trousers and a T-shirt, but they are still way too big for me.  I also think I'll need to do some hemming, they are all so long!!


----------



## Cecilie

Glad you liked the site. I trawled quite a few yesterday, but that was the best one I could see. Most still have all winter stock, so bit pointless for us. I love the Tommy T too, I'm going to get one of those!

I'm going to go to Hennes at some point - they do cheap and trendy. A lot of the maternity wear is so dull. Who wants to wear brown and black when they're pg??


----------



## Witters

not me, especially in the Summer months!

I'm going to have an early day.  I'm out and about tomorrow, so don't be suprised if I don't check in 

Have fun!


----------



## dianeh

Morning All 

Sorry not been on for a week, been so busy one of my good friends is leaving Singapore back to the uk so helping her sort out what the packers need to do and helping here get rid of all the stuff she is not taking. and the weather has been not so sunny 5 days of non stop rain got that really gets me down.
Still waiting for Dam af have had sore back and sore boobs all week and thats stoped now, so i guess she is on her way just want to get started. keep looking at my chart and the drugs in the fridge, all i want to do is start. driving me nuts. but with the pocc you never can tell when she will turn up need an     dance but not a rain dance.

Mel- Dont stress about the cyst they do clear on there own, and you will know when you are ready to go again, it took me a year to get back to it.

Kitty - good luck for march   always good to hear of other back on track 

Cecile- Sorry to read the news about your friend, must be awfull for you both, you must keep   

Witters- Good to hear you well and the pee thing is is the only prob, i seem to be peeing all the night anyways as we have to drink so much water all the time, god i can stand the thought of it getting worse if we do get lucky.

Always best go now hi to anyone i have missed and good to read everyones news 

Diane


----------



## Witters

So, I had another scare at the weekend. Saturday morning, I got up for my 6am morning pee. All seemed well until when I wiped, there was red on the paper. I looked in the pan and the water was bright red  I wasn't cramping, so wasn't as worried as I could have been, but obviously was concerned all the same. I went back to bed for a few hours and then called the midwife. Over an hour later, I got a call back, and she said I needed a scan to check all was well. In the end, she called back to say that everyone was too busy and I had to hold on until next week! Hello, this was a LOT of fresh blood, not just a spot or two!

Cut a long story short, we finally found a private clinic that was good enough to scan me. All is fine with the babies and she couldn't find any reason for the bleed. We even got a CD with pics on plus she included some video of them moving too  It was such a relief and they were like proper little babies now. Twin 1 is the angsty one, it wouldn't stay still, kept on springing up and down and twisting around. Poor Twin 2 was laying at a right angle above it, so I bet it comes out all bruised by the end of it! Twin 2 was much more layed back, gave us great profile shots and we could see it drinking. It would then arch it's back and spring up in the air! All in all, the day went well after a nasty start. Twin 1 HB was 159, Twin 2 was 153.

Here's a pic of them both
And another showing their positions


----------



## Yogi

Oh my god Sarah how scary, you seem to have taken it all so calm.  YOu are amazing!!

I'm so glad that everything turned out okay, what a huge relief!!! Make sure you take it easy all the same.


Hi everyone else.

We saw Sophie's kennels at the weekend.  They were much like any other kennel but the woman seemed very much in love with her job.  I guess no where is good enough for my Sophie.  I love her too much I think.

Went on the dry ski slopes too and that was great but my legs are killing me.  Did so well on my lesson I'm on to the next stage next week. Also spent a small fortune buying our sking outfits from a trespass store.  Could have cost more though as it was half price sale so lucky us.  AF has finally gone too which is great.  It hung around longer, don't know if it was the cyst that did that.

Hope you all had great weekends


Mel xx


----------



## Witters

Mel, thanks   Glad the kennels appear to be nice.  As you say, the people and the love of their job is the most important thing, so everything is looking great for Sophie's stay   Well done you on successfully completing your first skiing lesson!  I bet it was a small fortune for all the kit, but it's very necesary!  Glad that AF has gone.  Lets just hope she's cleared that cyst away with her duster!  I'm sure it's atleast shrunk given that she was lingering for longer.  It's a good sign!


----------



## Yogi

Hi Sarah yes all looking good for Sophie's stay but I will still   when I leave her.  I'm so soft!!

I was quite proud of myself at my sking lesson but my legs are sooo sore.

All the kit cost us £250 in total.  A small fortune indeed.

I hope it is a good sign that AF hung around and I hope she did take the cyst with her.  Rotten thing.

Bring on my next sking lesson!!!!


----------



## CJ

Hi , just gate crashing really but wanted to say..ahhhh Witters  what fantastic scan pics, the one where you can see them both is amazing, god it takes me back.
Just wanted to say how lovely they are  amazing, great to hear everything is o.k with the babies.

Love CJ xx

p.s I too had bleeding when pg with my twins, I have a huge bleed at 5wks+2 days and I understandable thought it was m/c, didn't even know we had twins before the bleed as we hadn't had our scan yet. I also had another huge bleed at 7 wks, all very scary red blood and clots etc but as you can see from my ticker they are very much healthy happy little boys now..good luck Hun, hope they don't give you any more scares xxx


----------



## LizH

Hi

Witters - sorry to hear about your week-end, it must be so scary when that happens.  Great that you got the scans arranged and put your mind at rest.  Hope you are OK.

I've just found out that three of my friends are pregnant.  Two of them are my work colleagues and they are due within 2 weeks of each other!

Mel - hope you have a great time skiing - when do you go?

Liz


----------



## Witters

Hi Ladies!

CJ, thanks for popping in!  It's always reassuring to hear other twin mummies that have had similar scares.  Not nice, but reassuring.  Thanks about the pictures, I must admit, we were very proud parents when we saw them 

Liz, that must have been hard news to take in.   We all just have to hope that you'll be due just a few weeks later


----------



## Witters

Morning all!!


----------



## Witters

Me again!  Good morning!


----------



## Cecilie

Hello All

Sorry to have gone AWOL again. Had evil migraine tuesday/wednesday, so have spent two days in bed. Very boring, but all ok again now.

Witters - I'm sorry I wasn't there for you when you had your scare    Bleeding in pregnancy is just terrible. I know someone who's 24 weeks pg with twins, and she's had a couple of big bleeds that lasted several days, but everything's fine and dandy... Is it more common to bleed with twins??  I'm so happy that everything's ok with you and the scan photos are fab! How amazing that you can see the different characters already?? I wonder if the lively one's a boy and the laid back one a girl ??!!  How are you feeling now? Remember to have loads of rest...

By the way, I bought a Tommy's T last week. It's really sweet, but looks like a tiny size - I haven't actually tried it on but I reckon it'd fit me now, so by the time I've got a bump to put it over it'll probably be too small!! (I got their size 2. Normally I'm a size 8 top).

Liz - how are you getting on with your drugs? Isn't it tough when everyone around you gets pregnant at once? It will be you soon though!    

Mel - well done on your skiing! It's good if your legs hurt before you go, means you're building some muscle, and it'll make it much easier when you're out there. By the way - if you can ski on the dry slope you'll find skiing ono snow a doddle. It's much easier and more forgiving! 

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Hi Cecilie!  Sorry about the migraine   I think it is more common for bleeding with twins.  I have noticed a bit of a growth spurt these past few days, so maybe that was the reason.  How cool that you got the tommy T.  Weird about the sizing though as it's meant to be preggo wear.  Maybe it's that stretch material?  I'm also a size 8 top!  

Liz, yes, we need an update on your treatment!  how's it going?  How are you feeling?


----------



## Cecilie

Hello  

I'll try that T on and let you know Witters  

I'm happy to be in the shop this morning - home is manic. When I got up this morning we had two bedrooms, but by the time I left for work we had one big room, (which strangely will be our living area once everything's done...). We've finally moved out now and are staying in temporary accommodation until April, which is good, as home is now officially a proper building site.

I got my tax return done too, so life's looking a lot calmer than it was a couple of days ago!!

Hope everyone else is having a good day
C x


----------



## Witters

Ohh, don't talk about tax returns!  I'm reluctantly about to write a cheque for £11K to the tax man   They don't exactly encourage you to work hard do they?  As soon as you earn it, they snatch it away!

Exciting stuff going on with your house!!  It will be so cool to pop by and see the progress.  We are getting our ensuite put in.  We now have a wall and a shower tray in


----------



## Cecilie

Will everything in your house be done by the time the babies arrive? Have you decided where they're sleeping yet? 

We'll have an en-suite bathroom too when it's all done... The bath in there will have a view for miles across the valley - that's one of the bits I look forward to most!! I've always wanted a bath with a view...  It'll certainly beat the arrangement we've had so far - bathroom downstairs and no heating in the house, so getting up to go to the loo in the night is a grim experience at the moment! We're having underfloor heating, so the place will be so different. Can't wait!!

How's your nausea? Appetite? I'm having a slightly off day. It's funny - if I get a good night's sleep then I'm usually pretty good the next day. If I sleep badly though I feel sick all day and can't find anything I fancy to eat. I've really been laying into the carbs - especially bread. Seems to be what my body wants. And fruit. I should be hanging out somewhere like Italy where the fruit and bread are better than here!!

C x


----------



## Witters

Yes, the work will be done by the babies arrival.  Or atleast it had better be!  We have a massive room as a loft conversion, which is like a 'T' shape.  We'll have one area and the babies will have another, so it means that they will be in the same room, but not if you get my drift.  

A bath with a view sounds wonderful!  No wonder you are looking forward to that!  We have our bathroom downstairs too (it is technically a bungelow though) and for some reason it is always freezing in there.  We plan to update it too, but doubt it will be done before July.  I don't think the radiator is big enough, so we have to put an extra heater in there.


----------



## Cecilie

Where did everyone else get to?

Looks like it's just you and me at the moment Witters


----------



## Witters

Yes, I think it is just us.  Much better than the little party I was having on my own for a few days though


----------



## Cecilie

Aaaw, my poor friend  

You didn't say - how are you feeling?

x


----------



## Witters

Oh, no I didn't did I?  Sorry!

Yes, I'm feeling much more in the land of living now.  I think the sickness is easing off.  It's getting to the stage when I finish eating as I'm full (I think my stomache's shrunk) rather than as I'm sick.  Still feel very tired though and I've started to get the odd headache too.  

It's great that you are eating fruit.  I still can't stomache that.  I'm hoping the nausea stays away and I will start to beable to eat fruit and veg again.  I've been living on those 'vie shots'  have you seen them?  They are little drinks that are the same as a portion of fruit and veg.  The best flavour is strawberry, carrot and apple.  Sounds awful, isn't great, but hey, it stays down!


----------



## Cecilie

I'm glad you're feeling better...

I've started being headachy too - apart from the migraine I mean. Very annoying, but beats the hell out of serious nausea.

I can't do vegetables, so I'm doing the same as you - taking superconcentrated substitute! I'm having Floradix (which is a fruit and veg based iron formula) and Gillian McKeith's Living Food Powder, which is algae, sea vegetables, wheatgrass juice powder and more... 

I'm seeing a patient this week who was in hospital by week 8 of her first pregnancy with hyperemesis, and who has just found out she's pg with no.2 and is keen to have tx to try to prevent it getting that bad again. Let's hope...

I'm off now till Tuesday, so we'll speak again then. Have a good weekend  

Big hello to Liz and everyone else too.

C x


----------



## Witters

Bye, bye!  I'll be back on Monday


----------



## Kitty Q

Hello everyone thought I would drop in and catch up with whats going on witters- sorry to hear about your scare glad

everythings ok and the scan pics a fantastic I bet you two couldn't stop smiling!xx

Thanks to dianeh for her well wishes good luck to you as well hope you are back on track real soon xx

Cecilie its nice to read about you and witters its very comforting and gives all us fet girls so much hope thanks for

sharing your experiences xx kit xx


----------



## Witters

Good morning ladies!


----------



## Yogi

Good morning sorry I've not been around been busy at weekends doing sking lessons and then at lunch time been busy sorting stuff for the holiday.

How are we all??

I've also been busy on a bulgaria ski website forum.  I have to say people are bullying me on there 

Actually some of you ski don't you so you many have an opinion.  I'm learning on the dry slopes here and Im' having weekly lessons.  Two weeks ago I'd never been in skis now I can snow plough, walk up sideways and use lifts.  The way I see it is I'm learing here so don't need lessons there and if I had lessons there I'd spend all day away from DH as his level of skiing is different.  I want to go on holiday to spend time away with DH and do some skiing, I don't want to become a master skier.  People keep telling me on that forum that I should have lessons but if I can learn here why need them there. If you have opinions let me know.

So what is new


----------



## Witters

Hi Mel!

Sorry they are bullying you 

I don't ski, but will give you my opinion anyway   The way I see it is that you are going away on holiday to have fun with your husband.  An enjoyable, take your mind off things, have a laugh time.  If you are having lessons here and can stay upright fairly confidently, which by the sounds of it you can.  Especially if those dry slopes are harder.  Right, you get out onto the real ski slopes.  You want fun, you want to share the experience with DH and feel safer knowing he will look out for you.  I say spend time with him, stick to the easier slopes if he doesn't mind and enjoy it!  Yes, I'm sure lessons are great and very valuable, but to me it wouldn't make my holiday enjoyable, or not atleast as what it could be.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Yogi

Hi Sarah 

How are you!!!!

Yes it makes perfect sense and its the way I feel.  If I went to ski school its every day for 4 hours 10-12 then lunch with your group then 1-3.  I mean when would I see DH!!

They are all on this other forum saying I'm daft and should go in ski school and I'm an accident waiting to happen. I mean its not like I will hit the big slopes.  My only fear really is when you are in the mountains on the slopes they may all look the same!!!


----------



## Witters

I'm doing good thanks.  My yucky symptoms seem to be subsiding which is great!  I had to go and get some maternity wear at the weekend as I'm starting to grow out of my normal stuff now.  I still have my next size up stuff, but the crotch always seem to hange by my knees and I have to hoick them up all the time!  Very annoying.  

Whilst we were there, we had a look at the strollers/buggies.  We were amazed at how little choice you get for twins.  The tandam ones where they are in front of one another are only good for 6 month old + twins as only the rear seat is suitable for newborns.  Plus they are too long to manouver in my house without folding down first.  Then you get the side by side ones.  They are all huge and won't even fit through the front door!  After over 3 hours of researching, we found one that is side by side and is still fairly narrow (75cm whereas singles are 63cm to 70cm) It is the only one that will also fold up small enough to fit in the boot of our car.  We shall see if we find any new information, but it looks like we'll be going with the XTS Twister.

I think that if you are careful and stay aware of what's going on around you, you will be fine with no lessons.  Just take it at your own pace.  Maybe you could ask your instructor or other people in the group what they think?  It depends how seriously you want to take it.  Just remember, I've never been so have no experience what so ever.  Others might have good reasons why you would need to do it the lesson way.


----------



## LizH

Hello everyone 

Sorry I've been AWOL again, as I've said before I can't use the internet at work so I only get chance to surf at home.

Witters and Cecilie - How are you?  Hope you are well.

I have just started on estrogen tablets today, and go back next Monday for another scan.

Mel - it is a long time since I went on a skiing holiday (I went on a school trip, so a very long time ago!) but I would recommend ski school whilst you are on holiday.  Although it's actually easier to ski on snow rather than dry slopes, I think you will still need some lessons as it is a different experience.  Can't you book lessons for just half a day rather than full days?

Liz


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Liz, ohhh, starting the estrogen? The time will whizz by now! The plan of increasing them really was great as you felt like you were moving forward really quickly. Positive vibes to you!

Mel, yes, could you book some half day lessons? Even if it is just for the first part of the time out there. Like I say, I have not been, but they might be useful to get you going to start with.

Cecille, you should be about today right? How is it living in the new place?

We have a girl starting tomorrow who will be taking over my job when I leave. So, that means that I will be spending time with her going over what needs to be done. My time on here will be limited as she will be sat next to me and I can't let her believe that surfing the web and forums are allowed ;-)

DH has managed to get our moving scan images on the web, so if you fancy a peek, you can take a look here: 
Twin 2 Drinking , then Twin 2 throwing itself in the air , and finally Twin 1 doing it's thing


----------



## Cecilie

Morning Ladies  

Witters - I'm so amazed by those scan films!! I love the drinking one, where you can see the other baby's bum in the background at the beginning of the film!! The jumping one's good too, and you can see the baby's little heart pumping. I like twin 1 who just lies around with his back to the camera!

I imagine there'll be quite a lot of equipment issues with twins... I problaby won't be using a push chair very much as I'm usually out walking in the woods, not on pavements, so I'll be buying a baby carrier. When I was wondering if we might have twins I was worried about how I was going to be able to carry 2 babies! I guess you'll always have to take DH with you everywhere so you can carry a baby each!! I bought some maternity stuff from eBay last week - it hasn't arrived yet, but I'll keep you posted as to whether that was a success or not... It's tricky at the moment though isn't it? We're in the in-betweeny stage of not slim but not really preganant either, and iti's between winter and spring season in the shops - they're full of knits and wool trousers - great for a couple of weeks and then useless.. I'm looking forward to spring and to summery maternity wear!

Oh, I'll miss you when you're not on here so much   When are you actually off on maternity leave? I've started thinking about finding a locum for my acupuncturue practice. I want it to be somebody that I really trust so that I won't come back and find that I've lost all my patients!! We're not quite sure what we'll do with the shop yet, as it's quite a big resposnsibility for someone we don't know to take on - thousands of pounds worth of stock, the safe, the alarm.... DH and I need to have a planning meeting soon.

Our new place is lovely - very warm and dry. Still a bit of a mess though as I don't have enough storage yet. And it's a bit like being a student again - living/sleeping/eating in one room - with the dog! He's been very good actually. The worst thing is that DH and I have very different body clocks - he's a night owl and I'm an early bird. So saturday night I went to sleep at 8.30pm, DH stayed up watching a dvd and then was a bit horrified when I was rustling around in the room at 6am on Sunday am!

Liz - Fantastic news that you've got to the pill popping stage! I send you loads of "thick lining" vibes   How are you feeling about this cycle? I'm keeping everything crossed that this one will work for you  

Mel - sorry you feel bullied by the people on the ski site. Don't let it get to you. How much skiing has your DH done before? If he's good enough to look after you and teach you - and happy to do so - then there's no reason to have to go to ski school. If that isn't the case, then I agree with Liz - why not do ski school in the morning and ski together in the afternoon?  I'll tell you what DH and I did: I started skiing aged 2 so it's a major passion of mine. DH had never been till he met me, so on our first ski holiday he did ski school in the morning and I went out with him in the afternoons. This worked well for both of us as we got to spend some time together and I got to ski "properly" in the morning. The afternoon skiing really wasn't any fun for me, but I figured it was a good investment for the future! On our second holiday I was hoping the same would happen, but DH flatly refused ski school. We had a massive row on the first day, as DH just couldn't see why it was a problem for me to ski full time with him, (because he had never seen me ski at my own pace as I was always slowing things down and doing easy runs for his sake). I eventually gave in and said no ski school was fine as long as he didn't expect me to do nursery runs all week (what a cow!!). So DH came over all matcho and just did whatever I threw at him and was doing black runs by the end of the week. He thinks he learnt a lot more coming out with me than he did at ski school, and 3 ski holidays later he can almost keep up with me on pretty much any run. He does have balls of steel though - he has no fear and loves skiing with a passion, otherwise that whole thing would never have worked and my holidays wouldn't have been great. Sorry to ramble on - good luck with your decision...

C x


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi EVERYONE,I found you all I think in November but was way of fet date and was so negative about having six frosties that I gave up before I started. I'm now on my tabs and am booked in for the 15th of Feb and would love some advice on how to get positive and make this work for us.We had icsi in Oct but because I had 19 eggs 9 of which I donated I had to have a freeze all.Ifeel so worried because if I never managed to get preg with fresh,how am i supposed to get preg with frozen?You all have had a rollercoaster and still managed to keep up.Are there any magic things I can do is it to late? I'm not a virgin to the whole fertility process but I think its the drugs that are making me so down.Sorry for the glum


----------



## Cecilie

Aw Tracey  

I'm so sorry you're feeling negative - and it's easier said han done to "just be positive". I'm sure it's a combination of the drugs, your previous failed IVF/ICSI attempts and just the general depression of IF. 

When I was preparing for FET I did a few practical things which I think helped my moods:

I had weekly acupuncture
I wore a rose quartz bracelet - for fertility
I wore lots of orange clothes - orange is a good fertility colour and lifts the mood
I burnt grapefruit essential oil in an oil burner- a mood lifter
As well as the normal ante-natal supplement I took Co-Enzyme Q10
I kept thinking that once I'd had my FET I'd technically be pregnant - and that got me quite excited.

I hope some of this stuff might help you a little...

Sending you lots of   and  

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters

Hi Cecilie, don't worry, I will still try to sneak on if and when I can, you won't get rid of me that easily!  Thanks about the scan films, I must say, we are very proud of them and love to watch them.  Twin 1 was very anti social and looked like it was having a big party!  It was just throwing itself everywhere and not being at all photogenic!  Twin 2 was much more of a poser, doing everything quietly and slowly.  Apparently, the movement at that stage is triggered from the spine, not the brain, hense the irragularity of it all.  

Talking of buggies, you can get some great off roaders!  Although they are much more expensive, plus walking through woods, you'd be forever cleaning it.  You can get some great wraps or sling type things.  We need to sit down and work out what we need, then go through the list and see what we don't need to double up on.

You must let us know about your maternity wear.  I got some from Mothercare.  They do different types of fastenings.  I found the best were the side adjusters and you can keep them done up and the little straps kept tight for now, then as we grow, just let them out.  DH got me some at Christmas which just had a big soft, stretch band, but you have to be pretty big before you can start wearing them.  As you say, the summer stuff should be much nicer.

Not sure when I'll start maternity leave.  I want to wait until May time as that is when our Company year end is, but we shall see how I get on.  It is nice to know I can stop as and when I want, or just take a day off here and there knowing I won't be falling behind.  Finding a replacement is the hardest thing, especially when it is your own business.  It's like here, the girl that will be taking over will need to do all the accounts, so will know very sensitive information that we'd rather only the Directors and their wives know.  Initially we were planning on spreading it between us, but now we are expecting twins, there is no way I will find any time or inclination to do anything like that and it is too much to add to Sean and Tony's already hecktic workload.  It will be a difficult time over the next few weeks to adjust and build up trust, but it has to be done.

Glad you are settling into your new, tempory home.  Sorry about the body clocks, we are the same, especially since being pregnant.  I trot off around 9pm, and he will come in gone midnight.  Only thing is that I like the lay in side of things too!   It's very sweet, he comes to bed, waits a few minutes to warm his hands up, then rubs my belly and says good night to the babies and tells them he loves them.  It is very sweet.

Sounds like you had fun in the end with the skiing!  As you say, it must be frustrating if you have that great oppertunity, but are held back.  Glad he has caught up to your level though.  He sure is a quick learner by the sounds of it!!

Hi Tracey!  Glad you decided to pop your head around the door as it were.  Sorry that you are feeling a little down about this process. We know how hard it is and all the emotions that run around.  I must admit, I didn't do any of the things Cecilie mentioned.  I just tried to think of all the positives and focus on them.  I found the FET process really easy and encouraging.  My body reacted in the way that it should and when it should, so that really encouraged me that things are going according to plan.  I guess I just stayed very positive and tried to relax and do as little as I could after transfer.  They say you don't need to be on bedrest, but for my own piece of mind, I was.  My only concern was the thaw.  I had 3 'fair' quality embryo's and was told that normally they wouldn't have frozen them, but did so that we had a chance.  I was very skeptical because of it.  Once I knew they had thawed ok and were back where they belong, I was over the moon!  I was pregnant with twins until proven otherwise!  Keep your chin up, you will be at that point soon and we will be here to answer any questions and cheer you and your babies on!


----------



## Cecilie

Phew - I'm glad you'll still be here - I like our chats!

Just had a conversation with DH about selling the shop. I must admit - that would be such a relief! It's great to have a showcase for his pieces and it's been quite fun buying other designers' jewellery too, but it's such a tie. We can never go away for the weekend as one of us has to open the shop on Saturdays, and we always feel guilty for taking holidays, so we haven't been away together for a year. Sad to see the little shop go, but I CAN'T WAIT TO GET RID OF IT!!! I much prefer to do acupuncture anyway, so when the baby comes I'd rather do a few hours of acu a week than worrying about the shop...
Off road buggies are quite tempting - but I think it'll have to be a Baby Bjorn, as the terrain round our house is dead rough!

My DH strokes my belly every night before he goes to sleep and when he wakes up and he talks to "Bean",, as the poor little thing is now called permanently! I keep pressing my belly to see if I can feel the top of the uterus and I get told off for poking Bean! I can't really feel anything though - bit annoying...

Your belly is properly pregnant now isn't it?? I've been in and looked at your 14 week pic. Mine's not as good as that yet.. I'm waiting to catch up! I read today that some women can feel movement at 14 weeks - and I think you feel more if you're slim like you, so you could start to feel movement any day now. How exciting is that??


----------



## Witters

That's great that you have both decided to sell the shop.  What would you do?  Sell it as a going concern or just sell on the lease?  When I sold my salons, I was really lucky and sold them to my stylist and therapist.  Worked great as I didn't get the guilt trip of disrupting the clients.  Businesses are such a tie, especially shops that are open to the public.

We had a funny old conversation with the IL's at the weekend.  They are all out to get what you can and claim what you're entitled for.  The topic of paternity came up.  You do realise you can take this time off and claim back this much and blah blah blah don't you?  Tony was like yes, I'm an employer, we've just had someone on paternity and as I am the Director, I can take as much or as little as I like!  Yes, but...... she said. Urgh!  So annoying!  Especially as he plans to have two weeks tops as one of the other guys girlfriend has the same due date as me!  As it's only a small company and he is a senior consultant, it's all but impossible to both be off for long together.  As Tony's the boss, he has to give.

It's cute when they talk to the babies isn't it?  Tony just calls them 'the babies'.  Whenever I sneeze or jiggle about, he always says oy, be careful of the babies, they won't like that!  then procedes to rub my belly to soothe them!  I can't wait until I feel them.  Nothing at all as yet, but they say anything from 14 weeks to about 20 weeks, so it could be ages yet.  I just hope that they are right when they say you feel it sooner if you're slimmer or expecting multiples.  I can never feel my uterus either.  I know roughly where they are (or atleast were) laying from the scan and when we listen to the doppler.  It is nice to know.  I have one central just under my belly button and one towards my right hand side which is lower.  Any idea on yours?


----------



## Cecilie

Oh - so many people just don't understand the whole owning your own business thing! I'm always trying to explain to my family that in practice it's actually harder to take holiday when it's your own business - even if you are your own boss. Especially when you have a shop that's open to the public... We're going to try to sell the shop as a going concern. We know of someone who might be interested so we'll start with him. Otherwise we'll just give up the lease and sell our stock to other businesses.

I have no idea where Bean is, and as I'm not having any scans I'm not likely to know until it's big enough for the midwife to feel body parts through my belly!  I am going for the booking in appointment with my surgery tomorrow, however, so I'll find out about the midwife situation, which I'm excited about!

By the way - programme about extreme breast feeding on channel 4 tomorrow night - should be bizarre viewing...

Well, I'm off for the evening and I'm not around tomorrow, so I'll see you again on Thursday!

C x


----------



## Witters

Have a great booking in appointment tomorrow!  You should get the doppler to hear the heartbeat.  That will give you some idea of where it is.

Best of luck with selling the business.  I hope that person is interested, it will make things much easier for you.


----------



## Cecilie

Morning  

How's everyone? My booking in appointment yesterday was a major non-event! The doctor gave me a number to call to register with a mid wife and asked about food and folic acid and that was it - didn't even take my BP. Maybe not a bad thing that...

Spent the rest of the day walking my dog, having lunch with a friend and doing the odd chore. Was great ot have some time off...

C x

PS Some materinty wear has arrived today that I bought from eBay. I bought 4 little tops and 2 dresses from different sellers all for £60. Most of it is brand new with the tags on (off the back of a lorry) - and it's not at all bad.


----------



## Witters

Oh, so it wasn't a midwife booking in appointment?  I'm suprised they didn't take your BP, they seem to love doing that when you're pregnant, that and they's also facinated with your pee!  My midwife booking in appointment lasted 2+ hours!  All just form filling and talking about what we can and can't do and classes etc.  She also checked my BP, pee, took a few vials of blood and listened to the heartbeats with the doppler.

Glad you're happy with the clothes!  How do they fit?


----------



## Cecilie

The clothes fit fine - I could start wearing most of it now, as it's stretchy fabrics that don't look too tent like on me at the moment, but will obviously stretch as time goes on.

Will call the midwife in the next few days to have the full BP/pee check! 

How you doin?

C x


----------



## Witters

We've had some very sad news today...  

At 08:15 we lost my grandad.  :-(  He was 95 and had a very active, healthy  life, put it this way, he was still driving in October!  He had a nasty fall a couple of weeks ago and has been in ICU since then.  Then, just as we were getting over that news, we heard that my uncle (his Son) died from a massive heart attack at 09:00!  :-(  I guess now I know why we're having twins - to replace them both!


----------



## Cecilie

Aaaw, Witters, I'm so sorry for your loss  
How sad that your grandad didn't stay on the earth for long enough to meet your twins    It was good for him and for you that he was unwell for such a short time though. DId he live nearby? Did you see him after his fall? 
What a sad day for you...
I'm sending you lots of cyberhugs x x x


----------



## Chris F

HI all

I haven't been on this thread for a couple of day, went to hospital on Tuesday and am now waiting for a laporoscopy to remove tube, which I am sort of pleased about as it could increase chances of FET.

Anyway I am so sorry to hear of your loss Witters, my thoughts are with you

Chris F


----------



## Witters

Thanks girls.

Cecilie, my grandad lived in Devon.  I didn't get to see him after his fall, but got daily updates from my Dad.  Being in ICU, visitation is limited and tended to be just his children that saw him.  I fine with that as I remember him as being well, rather than with drips and oxygen in.  It was just a shock to suddenly loose my uncle too.

Chris, best of luck!  I hope your appointment comes through soon 

Liz, how's your treatment going?


----------



## Cecilie

Morning  

Chris - good luck with the laparoscopy. Fingers crossed that the procedure sorts out the problem...

Witters - Hope you're ok today after yesterday's sad news  
How are the babies doing?

I'm so tired I could cry. It's weird - I've been ok so far, and just when you're supposed to start feeling more normal and energetic I feel exhausted! I'm not sleeping well (for a change!) but it must be to do with my body being quite busy at the moment too...

C x


----------



## Witters

Sorry you are feeling tired Cecilie   You're not alone, only I've felt it all the way through.  My eyes are so tired they sting, although I've been sleeping really well, so don't understand it.  Hopefully it will pass in the next week or two.  How's the sickness?  Mine's much better.  Only get it now and again now, other than when brushing my teeth, I'm still bad every time 

We have another scan tomorrow!  What are we like?   We made this appointment as we wanted one between the 9 week and 20 week scans, but then had the 13 week one after the scare, so it seems over the top now.  Still, great to get another chance to see them.  I called up about my 20 week scan as I hadn't heard back.  Good job I did as they had just put the request in the file and done nothing about it - nor were planning too!  I now have it booked for March 23rd which I'll be 21w5d.  I can't believe that is only next month and I'll be half way through!


----------



## Cecilie

I know - I'm going to be half way through right at the end of March - it's going incredibly fast. 
I've been very lucky on the sickness front. I only really feel a bit a bit queasy and only when I'm tired or hungry. So had to eat and lie down this morning before I could face brushing my teeth. In fact I brought the tooth brush to work with me, as I couldn't cope with the thought of it till I'd got here!

My obsession with sweets seems to be calming down a bit, which I'm glad about. If I'd carried on like I was I would have just turned into a giant marshmallow with no teeth!  

I had a skinny day yesterday, where I was generally worried the baby had stopped growing because i couldn't even see the slightest bump when I looked in the mirror. I think it's ok though, as today I feel really bloated again and my tummy looks a bit bigger   

A girlfriend sent me a book called "Best Friend's Guide to Pregnancy" which I started reading yesterday. It's great - makes you feel really normal. For example, I've been noticing that sometimes burps just sliip out of my mouth whilst I'm talking since I got pregnant. I thought this a little disturbing - but the book reassures me that loads of people have the same - and worse! I'd recommend the book as good, lighthearted reading. 

C x


----------



## Witters

Ohhh, I'll have to get that book!  I  have the same problem now and then!  I think I'm starting to pop now, my belly is starting to get bigger now, even in the mornings.  DH is loving it!  Glad the sweets are getting a back seat.  Me, I'm stil onto my potatoes!   I started with a new way this week - pringles, I can't get enough of them!!  Oh, and DH found some 'parsnip' crisps yesterday.  Never heard of them before, but they were really nice!  I just love parsnips!!


----------



## Cecilie

Carbs are obviously the thing, aren't they? Root vegetables are very nourishing too - especially good to eat in the winter. Good baby food...
I had a whole family size bag of vegetable crisps yesterday - mixture of parsnip, beetroot and somethng else - turnip I think. Very good indeed


----------



## Witters

Where did you find those vegetable crisps?  DH's been looking for them for ages.

When do you plan on starting buying stuff for the baby?  We won't be getting any hand me downs, so will need to start from scratch.  We don't want to tempt fate, but would find it helpful to spread the payments.  I really must start up a list of essentials that we will need.  I'm hoping we've over sared ourselves by walking around mothercare!  Any ideas will be greatfully received!


----------



## Cecilie

Oh bug*er, I just wrote a really long post and then lost it  

The vegetable crisps are Dutchy Original organic ones from Waitrose... Good for pre-dinner snacks too - prettier than crisps and nuts and olives and stuff...

Re baby gear - I've been told twice now not to have a pram/pushchair in the house/on the property until after the baby has arrived. Get someone else to keep it for you! Apart from that I guess it's not that practical to be too superstitious about things, and it's lovely to feel like you're prepared and ready to welcome the baby(babies). 

One of my baby books has a list of the essentials to get before you go into labour! I'll bring the book in on tuesday and pass the list to you - should be a good base to start from anyway.

I've been looking at greenbaby.co.uk which has organic cotton baby basics and clothes as well as nursery stuff. I worry about toxic mattresses and chemicals and stuff, so this site is right up my street! I've got their brochure, which is lovely and I plan to get a lot of baby things mail order from them. 

If you're outdoorsy types then check out littletrekkers.co.uk 

Also, have you seen twinsthings.co.uk?

C x


----------



## Chris F

Witters

I too love parnsip crisps, Tyrells make them I think they are based in Hertfordshire they also do vegetable crisps, lovely, mouth watering just thinking about them.

Chris

P.S. Hope everyone is well


----------



## mp

Hi

We are new to this thread, but feel this is the right place based upon our recent experience, hope were OK to jump in.

We had the surprise of 51 eggs being collected the other day. Everyone was surprised and obviously we could not transfer.

21 fertilized and were frozen at day 1. We are going to have to wait at least a couple of months before transfer, we are waiting to see how bad my DP's OHSS is going to be   She had a scan yesterday (10 days after EC) and they cannot see much fluid build up yet. She is very sore though.

We are very dissapointed that we couldn't transfer and more that we didn't know about 51 eggs beforehand. Our clinic were shocked, they didn't perform the scans though. The scanning specialist didn't see that number either on any of our scans.

I would be very interested in hearing from anyone whom has a surprise number of eggs please.

Thanks
MP


----------



## Witters

Morning!

MP, wow!  51 eggs!  That is a VERY high number!  I would think if your DP is 10 days past EC, then she will most likely be extremely lucky on the OHSS front.  I know with me and most of the other girls on this thread, we experienced the symptoms starting a day or so following the EC.  Once AF arrives, everything will naturally start to settle down.  

As for the number of eggs, on my scans, they saw 34 'large enough' follies with several smaller ones too.  In the end, they retrieved 25 eggs.  Only 5 of those fertilised and 3 continued to day 3 at which point they were frozen.  My following cycle involved cysts which delayed AF (so tell your DP this could very well happen to her too and is completely expected following such a traumatic cycle)  My cycle was 72 days which was extremely frustrating, but nature took it's course and prepared everything as necesary.  We went on with de-regging the next cycle and then FET the one after that.  We were extremely lucky with the thawing process as all three embryo's thawed OK.  One lost cells, but the other two stayed fully in tact.  We transferred those two and both decided to stay with us.  Although frustrating, it will be well worth it in the end.  Your DP's body really needs to heal and is in no fit state to carry a new life right now.  Stay strong, support her and look forward to your FET in a few months time 

Chris, yes, I loved those parsnip crisps, they really did taste like parsnips too!

Cecilie,  we are lucky in that we can store things at work.  We are getting somewhere with home now, DH has done a great job clearing out.  He has even painted some of the walls and got new carpet ready to lay!  Starting to take shape nicely.  I will take a look at those sites you mentioned.  Although I expect we have been to them as  I feel we've been almost everywhere on the internet!  As for matresses, it's important to buy new as it's the dust and dirt they breathe in through the matress that causes the problems.  DH has done lots of research on it.  They say soft is best as a newborn and progress to a firmer, sprung matress after a few months.  There's so much to think about!

We had another scan on Saturday.  All is well, but we were disappointed with the scan.  We paid £100 and were in there for 5 maybe 10 minutes tops and she was flipping from one to the other so quickly that you couldn't get the chance to see them.  The other scans were all great and they stayed on each one for a minute or two so you could see them moving - not this one!  The photo's were all out of focus too, she really didn't even try to get nice ones for us.  Every question we asked, she avoided and wouldn't even take the few seconds to measure them for us.  Anyway, atleast we got to see them and that they are both alive and well.  They haven't changed positions, so must be comfy where they are, even twin 1 which is head down and looks like it's wedged there!!  It is right by my bladder, so no wonder I'm always needing the loo!


----------



## Cecilie

Hello FET People  

Welcome to MP and your DW. I echo what Witters said - 51 eggs is quite a shocker - I've never heard of that many eggs being collected! I had 30  - and that's considered to be a lot...  Also agree with Witters that your DW's symptoms are unlikely to worsen now. My OHSS symptoms started in earnest 2 days after EC - vomiting etc. Although I was quite sore and swollen from EC onwards. The soreness isn't suprising when you think about the number of times the ovaries have to be punctured to collect that many eggs.  I'm quite surprised the sonographer didn't suspect that you had so many eggs, as mine knew all along that I was hyper stimulating. She also knew pretty accurately how many eggs there would be.  

I know it's hugely disappointing to have your ET cancelled  It felt like the end of the world when it happened to me. But after a while you do feel better about it, I promise. The nurses at my clinic told me that if they had gone ahead with ET I would more than likely have become pregnant, as that tends to be the case when you have OHSS, but that I would have got so sick (pregnancy hormone makes OHSS much worse) that the first trimester would have been spent in hospital on a drip. I didn't really want that for me or the baby...

21 frosties is fantastic. Only about 30% of couples produce any embryos that are of good enough quality to freeze, so focus on that part of it. It could've been so much worse - imagine if you'd got 50 eggs and none of the resulting embies were good enough to freeze....

Look after your DW and make sure she gets lots of rest and good food to prepare for the FET, and keep us posted!

Witters - how are you today? Sounds like you're being very organised with the nursery! Our nursery currently has no window, just a big hole - so there's plenty of fresh air in there! And just a concrete floor and block work walls - needs a floor and some plaster. Then we can do the nice bits!  

I'm going to see the midwife at lunch time. it's only a half hour appt though - so I don't think they'll be as thorough as yours were!

How's everyone else?

C x


----------



## Cecilie

PS Witters - where's your 15 week photo?


----------



## Witters

Hi everyone!

Cecilie, your nursary sounds lovely!   Lets just say a blank canvas   Any thoughts on colours yet?  We are thinking of just a yellow or something.  Definately non gender specific.  Have fun at the midwife appointment.  I think it was only my booking in one that was that long.  Still not really sure what sucked up the time, but something did!  My next one is on the 15th - my birthday 

We had a play about with the doppler last night.  DH managed to record them and layed it over a merged together video of them.  It turned out really good.  They had changed positions since last time, so it took a while for us to find them. But when we did, they were nice and strong.  Twin 1 was 160bpm and twin 2 was 142bpm, so I guess one was asleep whilst the other was having a party!

MP, how is your DW today?  How are you?

Everyone else, any updates for us?

Oh, and Cecilie, I have taken my 15w belly shot, but tend to wait two weeks and upload two together.  It really doesn't look any different to the 14 week shot.  Since I took it, I think I may have popped a bit.  Definately in maternity trousers now!  How are you getting on belly wise?


----------



## mp

Hi Everyone

We had to admit my DP into A+E and stay overnight in hospital on Sunday evening. She's back home now though and I'm caring for her. She is back home more out of her own choice as she is really upset at being in this hospital. She has not vomited at this stage although some soft poo (sorry for detail) has occurred. Keeping fluids up and trying to combat the nausea which is one of the worst bits for her.

We are seeing our gyno at 5pm with results from details abdominal scans from yesterday on ovary state and fluid build up (if any). If she has to got into hospital again then for sure we will do it. It's a 5min drive from home.

Our consultant phoned today and believes the worst of the symptoms are over now and it should improve now.

Thanks for the concerns, my DP appreciates you thinking of her.


----------



## Cecilie

MP - your poor DP. Vomiting is preferable to nausea... I hope she feels better soon. Water and total bed rest - ie no moving at all, apart from to go to the loo, is the only way to get better...

Witters - midwife appt (my booking in appt in fact) was a total wash out. I put all the jewellery in the safe, put on the alarm and closed the shop "for lunch", went to the surgery then sat there like a lemon for 45 minutes. A cleaner eventually took pity on me and told me she thought both the mid wives had gone to attend a home birth. The fact that they weren't there was totally ok, but it would've been nice if they'd bothered to leave message for me. The NHS is a bit of a shock after the luxury of our super efficient, super friendly IVF clinic...

Re bump - I haven't changed much in shape recently. I have put on loads more weight than you're suppopsed to - but it's all gone on my bum and thighs!! DH has taken to calling me J-Lo.... I still just have no waist as opposed to  having a bump    I'm sure it'll come.

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Witters

MP, sorry your DP was admitted last night.  I'm sure the extra fluids they are bound to have pumped in has helped her though.  She must be nearing the time that AF is due, which really will be a relief for her as she'll feel so much better then.  She will most likely remain very bloated for a little while, I know I was.  Mind you, my belly expanded by 23cm circumference, so I had much peeing to get rid of all that extra fluid!   It did go in the end though.  Sounds like you are both doing the right thing, the most important think is to keep those fluids up, especially if she is still vomiting.  Give her a big hug from us all 

Cecilie, how frustrating about the midwife!  As you say, fair enough if they were called away, but they can atleast let you now or leave a message for you for when you arrived.  Mine have my mobile and have called several times to check something out or rearrange things.  I'm sorry you had a wasted trip.

Weight gain, I am now starting to gain a little bit.  It is true when they say the m/s stops it as since it's subsided, my weight has started to increase or atleast stabilise.  For me, all is going on my belly, I'm going to have a classic 'football' belly I think!


----------



## Cecilie

Hello everyone  

Nothing to report, just checking in. Hope everyone's ok?

C x


----------



## mp

Hi Everyone

My DP was discharged from hospital yesterday and is home now. She was on a drip for a couple of days and received drugs for the nausea. Her belly is still bloated but is less uncomfortable now. We have our engagement party in a couple of weeks which she should be fine for. Also will be my first drinking attempt in 8 months (abstained to help with my sample for IVF) so must take it easy.

We are shooting for FET ASAP, but have to wait for the next period (a few days time) then wait for the following one before starting the process (21 day wait, etc). We have 21 embies fertilized and frozen on day 1. Not sure what quality they will be (can't measure on day 1) and whether they will progress, got to be positive though.

Will keep posted on what happens.

Thanks for the support.

MP.


----------



## Witters

Morning!

MP, great that your DP is now at home.  Each day that passes, she'll feel much better.  Congratulations on they engagement!  I'm sure you'll have a great time at your party and will both be able to let your hair down as it were - you deserve it after what you have been though!  Tell her that the FET cycle will be a breeze in comparason.  Infact the meds actually made me feel better!  Having so many embies will give you a great chance.  They can thaw them and if any don't make it, there is time to thaw out some more.

How is everyone else on this cold, frosty morning?

Cecilie, how's the building work coming along?  Our bathroom has come to a standstill.  Why are plumbers so unreliable?  It is a friend, but we haven't seemn him for two weeks!  We found out last night that they must have got too hot and turned the temp down on the boiler.  We thought it was struggling to get up to temp, and realised what the problem was!  Cheeky whatsits!


----------



## Cecilie

Morning  

It IS cold isn't it?? Now that I'm living in a place with heating the outside temp can come as a bit of a shock when I leave the house. In our place I'd be able to tell as soon as I woke up what it was like outside - usually about 2 degrees warmer than in my bedroom  

MP - so glad you've got your DP home. I'm really surprised at how delayed her OHSS was. Were they surprised at the clinic? And by the way, does she have PCOS? Congratulations on your engagement too. When's the wedding? Before or after the baby?!?  I know it's really frustrating to have to wait for two periods and then for day 21, but try to make it a time for getting DP's body back into a healthy state. Her kidneys and liver will have taken a bit of a battering with the OHSS, so good food and loads of water (and avoiding alcohol some more, unfortunately), will be a good way forward. By the time you get to FET your DP's belly will be back to it's normal size and she'll feel so much better and in a good space to carry a baby/babies. It's the wait, I promise, and as WItters said, the drugs are much easier to deal with for FET. You still have to down reg like before, but the oestrodial tablets (HRT) and the progesterone just makes you feel pregnant (which is a great feeling  ) instead of feeling like an alien like you do a bit on the IVF drugs. Keep us posted and all my good wishes to you and your DP. 

Witters - how are you feeling today? I'm fine and have now spoken to the midwives and have another appointment on Tuesday am. I'd started looking into private midwives, partly because I'm feeling a bit let down already by the NHS ones, but also partly because I have a sneaking suspicion that they Surrey PCT has put a hold on home births because of cut backs. And I don't want to go to hospital unless I really have to for medical reasons... Hoowever, I think a private midwife would set me back about £5k 

Our building work is coming along just fine. The old part of the house has been stripped back to the bare rafters ready for the wood worm and damp proof man to come this afternoon, then they're going to start putting walls, ceilings and floors back, as well as doing the plumbing and electrics... We've a lonog way to go yet, but should be on schedule to finish in APril as planned. Can't wait! Plumbers are appalling aren't they? We've been very lucky with everyone so far - except the roofers. The main roofer is a friend and he's lovely, but he's disappeared for weeks at a time too. Luckily it hasn't held anyone up, but the scaffolders hav got annoyed because the scaffold should have come down two weeks ago... I hope your plumber friend turns up soon to finish your bathroom. WOuld have been handy to have had it done for the first trimester when you were up using the loo every hour   Hopefully it'll be done by the third trimester, when you'll get a repeat performance from your bladder!

How's everyone else?


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, I am still using the loo loads!  I think one little person is practicing trampolining on my bladder!  We looked into private midwives too and yes, the price does make you gulp a bit.  (Love the smilie!)  I think we are just sticking with the standard ones for now.  Unlike you, we are not planning a home birth, and once I reach 20 weeks, I'll be seeing the consultant much more, so that money can be spent on other baby things instead.  Your situation is very different though and you could really make use of them.  Keep us updated on what you decide.  Enjoy your Valentine's appointment!  Unfortunately, I'll have a funeral to go to instead - my Grandad's.

Sounds like your house is coming along nicely!  Once the walls go back up, it will really start to take shape again.  It's the electrical stuff that is necessary, time consuming but doesn't look like much.  We will call our plumber friend over the weekend if he hasn't been today.  Fair enough if he has other jobs on, but a quick message or note through the door is all that's needed.

Liz, how's your treatment going?

Mel, how's the skiing?  

Chris, everyone else, any updates?


----------



## Cecilie

Witters  

Sorry you're going to your Grandad's funeral on Valentine's day  

I hope the day after - your birthday - will be make up for it. I'm sure your DH will have planned something lovely for you.

C x


----------



## Witters

Thanks Cecilie   It will be fine I'm sure.  I'm just glad it wasn't on my birthday or on the 17th (Friday) as that's my brothers birthday.


----------



## Cecilie

I'm signing off for the weekend now. I'll be back on Tuesday.
Have a great weekend everyone.

I hope Tuesday is as good as it can be Witters - I'll be thinking of you 

C x


----------



## Witters

Have a nice weekend!  I will be here Monday, then Wednesday, so will miss you Cecilie. Will speak when you're next about


----------



## mp

Thanks Cecile

I don't believe my DP has PCOS. Her periods are pretty much regular and her weight stable, but we will investigate. The clinic didn't seem that surpirsed at the OHSS timing, they were quite accurate as to when it would peak as well. The buildup and peak were quite bad, the recovery is quite quick it seems.

The whole IVF thing has been dictating when a marriage would occur. If I continue on that route then it could take forever! May have to bite the bullet, set a date and hope the photos have a bump in them.

Cheers
MP


----------



## Witters

Morning!

MP, glad your DP is recovering well, as you say, recoverey is a plesent suprise after going through the rest of the OHSS process.  Good luck in arranging your wedding day, a bump in the photo's would be great!!


----------



## LizH

Hi

Witters - I hope everything goes OK on Tuesday and that you have a great birthday on Wednesday.

MP - sorry to hear about your DP's OHSS, it is so dissappointing when you can't go through with ET, but it is for the best.  I had 36 eggs collected, but there were about 50 follicles and 13 of these were frozen.  My first FET was negative, but I am having my second one tomorrow.

Cecilie - sounds like you are very busy with house renovations, hope everything is OK.

I go for my ET tomorrow, let's hope having ET on Valentine's Day will bring me luck!!

Love, Liz


----------



## LizH

Hello

Just to let you know my ET went well today.  I had 2 embryos put back, they were grade 2, 2 cells, not the best I could have hoped for but I'm trying to remain positive.  They had to thaw 5 embryos, so we now have 4 frosties left.

Love, Liz


----------



## LizH

Witters

  

Liz


----------



## Witters

Thanks for the birthday wishes Liz!

Congratulations on the transfer!  Lets hope those embies are stayers or atleast one of them.  Nothing but positive vibes for you over the next two weeks.  Rest up and take it easy


----------



## Hope 2 B

Happy Birthday Witters !!    hope your having a lovely day !!

Love Hope XXXXXX


----------



## clarey

Hello everyone,
good luck all and happy birthday witters.
I had ET yesterday, Valentines day so i'm hoping cupid will be extra generous with his love...if ya know whatta mean!! here goes the 2ww, ive slept a lot today and started reading a book...i find myself scanning a couple of pages and not taking any of it in (thinking of magic beans all the time!).

love for now.
clare


----------



## Hope 2 B

Good Luck Clarey !!  ............. HOPE YOUR RESTING !! & LOOKING AFTER YOUR PRECIOUS CARGO !! ..........


Take care

Love Hope XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Thanks for the birthday wishes girls!  I was really lucky and got lots of cards pressies and vouchers - lets just say the babies did well out of it too 

Many sticky vibes to Clarey and Liz!   

Hope, remind me what stage you are at...


----------



## Cecilie

Witters - HAPPY BIRTHDAY for yesterday!

 

So sorry i didn't send you a message on time. I've not been to the shop till today - it's a long story.. Anyway - I hope the funeral was OK and that you had a good day yesterday.

Liz - sticky vibes and   to you. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. How does it feel to be back on the 2ww?

Clarey - sticky vibes to you too.

Hhi to everyone else.

C x


----------



## Witters

Hi Cecilie!  Thanks for the birthday wishes.  I hope everything is Ok with you...  Don't like the sound of the 'long story' part


----------



## Cecilie

Thank you Witters   Don't worry - Bean and I are both fine. I just had a migraine, but it floored me for a couple of days - vomiting etc. I was so hoping I wouldn't have migraines when pg, but so far no such luck! Still - it gave me a flavour of what it's like for you poor souls with morning sickness! 

Feeling ace today, and my appetite seems to be much more normal - I'm no longer craving sweets HURRAY! And am back to my old self on the big savoury dinners front. Got some maternity jeans in the post today from Serafine, and they fit perfectly (or at least they will do once my bump's a bit bigger) -so that's made my day. Normally buying trousers is a total palaver for me - too big on the waist usually - so good not to have that problem for a while  

C x


----------



## Witters

Sorry about the migraine.  Unfortunately headaches are a symptom - or migraines if you get them normally.  I never get headaches, but have had loads so far.

Great about the maternity trousers.  There are so many different fitting types it's scary!  I find the under the bump, elasticated round the back are the best at the moment.  The side expanders are also brillient, until you need the loo (which I still do a lot).  My IL's got me some maternity tops yesterday, but got them in a size 12 instead of an 8 or a 10.  I didn't have the heart to tell her that you buy your normal size.  I have yet to try them on, so hopefully they will fit across the shoulders as I'm sure the extra room will come in handy nearer the end, so might turn out to be the right ones after all.


----------



## Cecilie

Sizes are tricky. These jeans are normal atthe back and elastic at the front, but they're below the bump. Can't really see myself in anything that stretches over the bump up to my armpits  

I hope you grow into those tops - now that your appetite's back you'll hopefully get quite big. I'm wearing a size 8 maternity dress today, and I seem to have filled it already, so not sure how long I'll be able to wear it. It is stretchy though - so we'll see... It's very exciting isn't it, watching your body changing!!

Sorry you've been having headaches   Not a nice side effect. Most migraine sufferers report no migraines after first trimester, which is what I was hopiing for. Maybe it's still too early for them to have gone... Incidentally - they come back after the baby's born, so it's only a temporary break. 

DH tells me my mum's sent me a parcel today - prob maternity clothes too   great being treated so special isn't it? I can't wait to get home to see what it is. She's a fab clothes buyer.


----------



## Cecilie

Hey Witters - where are your bump pics?
C x


----------



## Witters

Ah, bump pics!  I must bring my camera in tomorrow...  This past week, I've really noticed a change - plus I've gone up a bra size!!  Never in the world did I think it was possible to be in a B cup! 

Enjoy your pressie from your Mum!  I'm awful at clothes shopping,  I tend to buy what I like rather than what goes together.  DH is very good though and often comes home with an outfit for me - complete with shoes sometimes!  I'm so spoilt


----------



## Cecilie

I think you must have met the perfect man Witters....


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning All !!

Hope your all ok ?? .......

Witters .....(thanks for asking) we were supposed to be starting FET this week , but have had to delay it again due to family problems & im going to be a bit stressed over the next couple of weeks.......

Hope to start next month !.........

Have a lovely weekend everyone

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Cecilie, I know!  

Hope, aww, sorry it had to be delayed.  Sounds like you made the right decision though as you need to be as relaxed as possible.  I hope the family problems subside soon


----------



## Yogi

Good Morning Ladies!!!!

I'm so bad I've not been here but with putting treatment on hold I've been staying away a bit.

Anyway back into the land of treatment.

I've missed loads again so please forgive me.

Sarah I'm sorry to hear of your recent bereavements.  They were special people to you so lets home their souls are born into yoru new babies.  I really believe this you know as my grandmother died when my mum was expecting me and my dad tells me I am so like her so I've priveledged.

As for me we've decided to go ahead with FET now.  AF was due last Sat/Sunday but still hasn't arrived.  The hospital have said if nothing by Sunday they will sort it which I've been against previously but I just want to get on with getting my embies back in me now.  Do you all think I'm mad.

Well work is calling.

Mel x

PS 2 weeks to skiing!!


----------



## Witters

Great to see you back Mel!  Not long to skiing!  Sorry AF is late again.  I think this cycle if you wanted to bring AF on, it would be fine.  Just last cycle where it really needed to happen naturally.  Keep us posted


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Sarah and I am sorry to have disappeared like that but it looks like you have all been busy and not had time to miss me.

Glad to hear you think bringing on AF this cycle would be okay.  I am frustrated its not arrived but do want to get on with things now so I guess the tablets will get AF started and then I can get on with it.

Oops yes knew there was something I shoud be doing - work!


----------



## Witters

Mel, you will have to sit down and work out timings of your holiday unless you don't mind doing the meds whilst you're away.  Just remember if you are on shots, you will need a medical note to explain why you have needles and to get them through security.  That is if you are doing a medicated FET and doing the down regging shots and not sniffs.  All will be perfectly fine and people do it all the time, but you must allow time to arrange it all.  Just a thought if you are preparing to bring on AF, as it may work out in your favour to wait it out.  Just food for thought...


----------



## Yogi

Hi Sarah

Thanks for that but believe you me Ive thought about all that.

If AF had arrived on time last weekend I would have been down regging on holiday.  So I even rang the airline and sorted everything out just in case.  However she didn't arrive and still hasn't so the timing now will be fine as it will be after my holiday.  Plus I believe if they give you something to bring on AF it takes a week or so after for AF to arrive.  So as far as the holiday all will be fine.

I was just worried about taking drugs to get AF to come but I just want to get on with it now.  I've waited three months already (three months since I had EC).  I want my embies transfered now (supposing and hoping the survive the thaw).


----------



## Witters

Cool, I'm glad you have worked it all out.  There's nothing like being caught out timing wise.

Many AF starting vibes for you!  You're right, it's about time those frosties can go where they belong


----------



## LizH

Hi everyone

Well I'm now on day 5 and I am finding the 2ww similar to last time, although I don't feel as positive.  I just keep thinking it didn't work last time, so why should it work this time?  Anyway, back to work tomorrow so that should take my mind off things and make the week go quickly.



Liz


----------



## ruby maria

Cecile,

I dont mind you being on here now your pregnant
Its seeing people succeed at things like this that give people like me the hope to carry on trying .
Best of luck to you all.

Ruby m


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Hope you all had a good weekend!

Liz, sorry that you are not feeling positive   Just because it didn't work last time doesn't mean it wont this time.  Try to stay positive!  Visualise those embies nestling in, I'm sure they want to stay with you...     

Ruby, is transfer still set for Thursday?  I'll be thinking of you!

I've been having what I think is round ligament pain, along with some dark brown spotting.  Scary.  Cecilie, have you experienced anything like this yet?


----------



## Yogi

Hi everyone!

Hey Liz I want to just ‘ditto’ what Sarah said, you have to stay positive, without hope we have nothing!!!  I’ve got everything crossed for you.

Ruby – good luck for transfer!!

Sarah – Sorry you are having a scary time, have you asked your midwife or clinic about the pain?  I wish I could suggest something.

Cecile how are you and bubs doing?

As for me, well I went to the hospital this morning and had a scan and blood test and they have given me some drugs to induce AF.  Not sure exactly how they work but they should give me a bleed and then they will schedule me in for treatment so I finally get to go ahead with the rest of my treatment.  So pleased just hate the waiting.  Got horrid pains after the internal scan too.  Also on the scan they said my cyst is no only about 1.5cm so last month it was 4cm so its shrinking – Hallelujah.

Well must get on with some work although I just want to go home – been up since 5.15 and awake since 4am.

Love to all

Mel


----------



## Witters

Mel, that's great news!  Which drugs did the give you?  How long do you take them for?  So glad the cyst is shrinking, I bet that once AF has been, it will be completely gone.  So excited for your treatment to start up again.  This time it will be so much easier for you and hopefully less stressful (until you get to the TWW that is  )  Sorry that the dildo cam hurt you.  I must admit, I'm glad to be having the external scans now.  Although they never hurt me, they're not that nice are they?

I spoke to my midwife who said that hopefully it's nothing, but with any cramping and spotting/bleeding, it needs to be checked out.  She would normally just listen to the Heartbeat, but as there are two, she needs to be certain that they are both OK.  The doppler can be hard to distinguish between the two - only once have we been convinced they were definately different.  Anyway, long story short, I'm waiting on a call back to pop in for a scan.  I think they know that we just can't wait the 6 weeks inbetween scans and are helping us out!


----------



## Yogi

Hi Sarah - thats fab news that you will get a scan to be sure.  I'm hoping and praying and believe its nothing to worry about but its so nice to have a scan to see them again.

The drugs they have given me are Duphaston - Dydrogesterone.  I believe they are progestrogen drugs so I take them for 5 days and when I stop my progestrogen drops and I should get AF - not sure though.  They are going to give me a down reg date then once AF starts so I just can't wait for that now.  Just a bit worried (me being me) that AF may have been iminent anyway and now with me taking the drugs it will mess things up and AF is further away.  but I guess I couldn't be sure she was iminent and could have been waiting longer.  Just worries me and also that when I start down regging it worries me that she won't appear again so will that mess things up??

Let us know when you hear bout the scan


----------



## Witters

Mel, those sound similar to provera.  When I took them (provera for downregging) AF showed up 3 or 4 days after taking the last pill, so don't panic if she doesn't show immediately.  If AF is imminent, the meds wouldn't delay her arriving.  Those meds aren't that strong as to delay it - your natural hormones will be much stronger at that point.  If you take them for 2 or 3 days and she arrives, just means that she was going to naturally anyway.  Or atleast that's the way I understand it and from reading up on here. In regards to down regging, it is all done via synthetic hormone meds, so will trick your body into zero'ing out your natural hormones.  AF will show after you have finished the course of drugs.  Again, could be a day after the last pill, could be a week after, but it will start.  I'll be the first to say - you are on your way!!!

Oh, and whilst typing that out, my MW called to say I have an appointment tomorrow at 11am


----------



## Yogi

Sarah great that you have an appointment for tomorrow.  I will keep everything crossed for you.

I thought and this was a guess only that because the drugs are progestrogen drugs they would raise my progestrogen levels and therefore stop AF from arriving until I had stopped the pills.  But you believe that if AF was going to arrive in a few days it will do anyway and the drugs won't effect that.  

So you are also saying that I will probably need the drugs again to get me to have AF when down regging.  Thats what I thought may happen.

Heaps and heaps of luck for tomorrow.

Where is everyone else.

Mel


----------



## Yogi

Just rang the hospital to check my blood results confirm I'm to take the tablets.  The Sister earlier said they would ring me (normally between 1-2) if they needed me to stop taking them so I thought I'd ring and double check as I hadn't heard.

Well I got a nurse who has been known to give wrong information before and caused a couple of girls cycles to go wrong and she said yes you need to take them.  So I question it and said what so my blood tests confirm I need to take them and she said yes your hormones are still high so you need to take them and let the tablets do the job and bring on AF.  I guess I'm just worrying cos she's been known to give wrong info before and also because she said my hormones were high without even having my info infront of her.  Surely if my hormones suggested not to take them they'd have rung and if she should turn out to be wrong surely they can't have an detrimental effect can they? Gosh I worry worry don't I but I like to make sure things are right


----------



## Witters

Mel, you threw me with your user name!

The way I understand it is that the progesterone tablets are a low dose of synthetic progesterone.  People take it in their LP if it is short or they get spotting as it just gives that extra boost to help with supporting implantation should it happen.  It isn't however as strong as PIO shots or even the suppositories that we take during an IVF cycle.  As they are just an addition to your natural hormones, it is unlikely to help persuade nature if it is to do something - such as if AF wants to arrive.  It is strong enough however to kick start your body to bring her on if she is unlikely to arrive.  Your body at that point will be high in estrogen (what the nurse said) and low in progesterone.  To start AF, you need to kid your body that it has ovulated and is ready to shed the lining.  The raise in progesterone from the tablets will be just enough to make your body think it is time.  As I said, it could be a few days or even a week after the last pill that she arrives, but she should arrive.  Progesterone tablets are harmful and won't cause any problems or mess your system up.

As for deregging, all deregging cycles are drug controlled.  If you do a natural FET cycle, there is no need to dereg.  So yes, you will need drugs to help you to dereg and bring on AF.  Once AF arrives, your natural hormones will be at a minimum and you will go onto HRT to control your cycle and prepare your womb.  You will start with estrogen tablets, gradually increasing them as if your body would do naturally approaching ovulation.  A few days before transfer, you will start on progesterone, this makes your body think you have ovulated and so will keep the hormone levels at the right amount to sustain a pregnancy.  All very clever stuff, and everything you have said is happening to you appears to be right.


----------



## Yogi

My little ray of light Sarah.  Well all seems complicated you switch on the light  - yes I know I’m just dim really!!!

I fancied a change in user name but I may change back again, variety and all that!

Glad that everything seems right as I do worry with that nurse giving wrong information to other patients and causing their cycles to be abandonded.  Cos I know that situation I find it hard to trust her.

One final question.  I’ve been told to take one pill in the morning and one at night but not indications of time.  I was thinking around 7.30/8am and then about 5.30/6pm do you reckon that would be okay.

Will you be around tomorrow after your scan to let us know everything is okay.  Can you feel any movement yet or is it too early for that


----------



## Witters

If they say twice a day, I always try to take them 12 hours apart so that there is always some in your system, so say 7:30am, then 7:30pm.  Just my view, I'm sure your 7:30am and 6pm will be just fine if that would be easier.

It must be hard if you don't trust someone.  Just remember you can run everything you're unsure of past us here.  You'll be just fine.

I will be on tomorrow, so I'll let you know how things go.  No movement yet, but it could be any time from now until 22 weeks, so I'm not worried just yet


----------



## Yogi

Oh yes good plan 12 hours apart.  I took the first one at 9.30 when we left the hospital so I will do 9.30 again tonight and then swtich to 7.30 tomorrow.

It is hard not trusting that particular nurse but I'm just hoping that if they had have wanted me to stop the tablets they would have rung me like the sister said and its only cos I rang did I get to speak to her.  Still don't know why my hormones were high so i had to take drugs as I must have ovulated by now as I had all the signs.  OH well.

I'll be waiting tomorrow to hear how things are - I'm sure all will be fine but my fingers are crossed.  Just imagine when you can feel movement it will be none stop with two of them in there.  HOw lovely.


----------



## LizH

Hi

Mel and Witters - thank you for your kind words.  I am feeling more positive today.  I even felt slightly nauseous today at work, could be the drugs though. 

Witters - I hope everything goes OK tomorrow with your scan.

Mel - I have taken either provera or norethisterone with every fertility treatment because I hardly ever get AF naturally.  I've not heard of the one you have been prescribed but it sounds like it does the same thing.

Cecile - how are you?

Ruby - good luck for ET on Thursday.

Liz


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Liz its good to hear of others who have taken similar things and its worked!

I just popped on before work to say heaps of luck Sarah!!!!  I'll be thinking of you and can't wait to hear all is well.

Have a good day everyone else.

Mel x


----------



## Yogi

Could a hospital refuse your treatment if they were worried you were too stressed about it all or would they just put you in touch with a counsellor there?

See at our hospital yesterday a nurse gave me important info over the phone without checking my notes.  I know of a situation where she has done this before and messed a donar cycle up.  Obviously I can't tell the hospital I know that.  Anyway i rang and spoke to sister today and told her I was worried that the nurse hadn't checked my results and she assured me everything was okay but the nurse told me my hormones were still high and the sister said they were normal  

Anyway the sister is worried about me because of how stressed I am.  I tried to tell her I worry about EVERYTHING its just me and that now I've spoke to her I'm okay but she is worried about me and mentioned a counsellor if I want to speak to one (which I don't - I have you guys thats enough for me).  

I'm just concerned that they can turn round and say they won't treat me now cos they are worried about how stressed I am.  Surely they couldn't do that and can only refer me to a counsellor if I want to see one.  Am I just worrying yet again for no reason.

Anyone got any chill pills?  

Roll on my holiday!!

And roll on 11am for Sarah's scan - I wanna see more pictures, will they tell you the sex too - are you going to find it out or wait for a surprise


----------



## Yogi

Sarah hope all is well!


----------



## Witters

Mel, I guess it's the clinics discresion (sp?) whether to treat you or not, but I have never heard of anyone stopping treatment for that reason.  Everyone gets stressed at times like this, that's why a counsellor is avaliable.  I would say you are worrying over nothing there   She was just trying to help you and tell you what services are avaliable.

Liz, sticky vibes!!

We're back from the scan.  All is absolutely fine.  We instantly saw both HB's which is such a relief.  As usual, twin 2 was very good.  She did all the measurements that they do in the anomoly scan and all was perfect.  Twin 1 was living up to it's standard and was awkward, but she got some measurements and from what she got, all was fine.  She asked us if we wanted to know the sexes, but both stood sure and said no.  After watching them, I think that it will be a while before I start to feel them as they seem to be having more fun kicking each other!!

Mel, sorry, no pictures, we asked, but she forgot.  Still, we would rather get the measurements and know all is well that just go in for pics


----------



## Yogi

Yipppeee!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy everything was fine.  I just knew it would be.  Thats really made my day   Must be a great feeling to know they have each other in there and see them 'playing' together. How Fab!! I really am so happy.

As for the clinic I hope you are right.  I hope she was just trying to help me.  Surely they can't not treat me cos I'm stressed.  I mean IVF is stressful!  I would have thought they would have rung me by now and told me to stop taking the pills if they weren't going to treat me as they said they had given me the pills in the first place cos they wanted to treat me with my FET.  I'm just a wally!


----------



## Cecilie

Hello  

Witters - sorry you've had the bleedig thing again - I'm glad everything's ok with the twins. Did the midwife explain what it might have been? What's "round ligament pain"? Is it the ligaments loosening? I haven't heard of pg women having this sort of pain - except for SPD which is really pain in the pubic joint as a result of the ligaments loosening. Hope it goes away... 

Liz - hang on in there!   I totally understand why you might think that it didn't work last time so why should it this time - but remember that this is a brand new cycle - everything's different, and there's just as much chance of it working as not! Do as Witters says - think lovely implantation thoughts! 

Mel - I'm sure they haven't even considered cancelling your treatment because of your stress levels. I think the clinics work on a more medical level than that - they'll stop treatment only if something is wrong clinically. But why not see the counsellor? That's what they're there for. I've found counselling very useful in the past...

Ruby - nice to hear from you. Good luck with your ET on thursday    I'm doing well thank you x

My news - I've finally been to the midwife for my booking in appointment, which took ages as it was the 8 week and 14 week appointment rolled into one. They took about 5 gallons of blood, some urine and listened to the baby's heart. That was nice, as I haven't heard the heart yet - just seen it on the 6 week scan. It was between 130 and 140 bpm... This is in the lower end of normal - which I think is meant to mean it's a boy - whereas the higher end - 150-160 tends to mean a girl. Or it might be the other way round.... And it is only an old wives' tale, but fun nonetheless ... I'm with you on not wanting to find out before the birth Witters. It must be quite tempting when you're having a scan and all you'd have to do is ask!

C x


----------



## Yogi

Hi Cecille lovely to hear from you and know you've had your appointment.  How wonderful and even lovelier a boy maybe.  I would just love that but there again i'd love either.  Its so exciting.  I believe taking lots of blood and things is normal for these appointments.  My friend at work at the same and it seems like 2 mins since but she leave on Friday and is due next week.

Thank you so much for putting my mind at ease about the hospital.  I don't know whats wrong with me since the idea of starting the FET.  I was bad at worrying during the ICSI but now I'm a million times worse.  Its really not been helped by most of my info coming from the nurse who has already messed up somebody elses cycle by not giving the right info.  I hope you are right and they won't cancel me cos I'm a stress head  

Mel x


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, yay for getting to see the MW - finally!  If you remember, my appointment was 2 hours long and yes, lots of blood and urine tests.  I must say, she wasn't as kind to my veins as the IVF staff either.  You are right about the old wives tale for the HB's.  Not sure how much to read into it though as sometimes mine are different, sometimes very similar, sometimes 140's, sometimes 160's   I'm sure my two like playing games with their mum though!  Isn't the HB the most beautiful sound?  DH got two different fetal stimulation packs.  Not sure if they work, but can't do any harm I guess.  Anyway, one includes a 'listener' that you can use to hear womb sounds and the heartbeat.  It is more of a natural sound than the doppler, but they advise you to record your own heartbeat so that you can play it once they arrive and it should soothe them.  If it doesn't send them to sleep, it'll send me off!!

Mel, all will be fine with your treatment.  You will feel so much better than on your ICSI cycle.  It is much more natural and no artificial stimulation, just the use of meds to prepare the womb as it would do naturally.  If the nurse gives you wrong information, it won't be as damaging on a FET cycle.  The down regging will be the same as before, so you will know what it should be like.  The HRT part will be gone over when you meet with your doctor and you'll just have to follow the straight forward instructions.  The stims rely on blood tests and scans to get the dose right, but the FET is pretty standard in regards to which drugs to take and when.  If you really are concerned, arrange to speak to the councellor and vent your concerns about this nurse.  If she did do wrong, it's better for her colleagues to know rather than them having to deal with an over stressed you purely down to this one fact.


----------



## Cecilie

Witters - what are fetal stimulation packs? I'm surprised you and DH haven't gone the whole hog and just bought a 4D scanner   You two crack me up!

My DH is pretending to be really cool about the pregnancy, but when I told him I'd heard the baby's HB today he was really p****d off he hadn't come with me   It was lovely to hear - so reassuring that there's definitely a little person in there. It's hard to fathom it sometimes - especially when I had the mickey taken out of me all day yesterday for not showing at all. I really am looknig forward to my big baby bump!! The only things that are getting bigger at the mment are my legs - including my calves!! and my bum...


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Sarah you make a lot of sense as always.  The staff are aware of what this nurse did as they gave an apology to the patients whose cycle they messed up.  Its just because I know about it I've lost faith in that nurse.

I'd have thought I would have heard back if they weren't going to treat me but I guess they may just say no when AF arrives.  They did say yesterday that they had given me tablets to start AF as they want to get on with my FET if they hadn't had room in clinic to treat me they would have just let me and made me wait out AF so if they were going to cancel cos they didn't think I was up to it stress wise then I'd have thought they'd have rung and told me to stop the drugs.  I'm probably and hopefully just being a daft cow as normal.

Cecille my bum and calves are too big anyway so theres no hope for me if I get pregnant.  How sad yoru DH wasn't there.  Can we not see your bellie pics too.

Thanks agian


----------



## Cecilie

Re belly pics I'm sadly not as well endowed as Witters in the IT department. I hav a digi camera, but absolutely no idea how to upload pics on this site...


----------



## Yogi

Cecille there may be a better way but the way I know of is to go to www.photobucket.com and register with them free and then you can upload pictures to that site from your computer and then give us the link and we can see them.  Sarah may know of a better way but I'd love to see your bellie pics pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Witters

Mel, don't worry, your cycle won't get cancelled!! 

Cecilie, I know, I know!  If I could walk around with an u/s attached to my belly, DH would be over the moon! He's so excited bless him and panics at the slightest thing. He was all but panicing that we had to wait 6 weeks inbetween scans. I think the babies must know and add a bit of spotting into the mix to get a scan so that daddy will be calmed down again. He was so pleased when I said we'd been booked in for a scan. Did you know we have got a doppler? If u/s machines were cheaper, I'm sure he would have bought one of those too by now!

As for photo's, as Mel said, register at photobucket or I use photobox (both free to register) Save the pics to your documents on your PC. Follow the instructions on photobucket/box to upload the pictures. My camera has an email function which makes the photo's smaller in size, see if yours has that as it is helpful, otherwise it could take a while and take up loads of space. Once the pictures have been uploaded, right click on it (it will appear the size you click on, i.e. thumbnail will appear as a thumbnail size) select properties and copy the web url. Paste it into the reply box (or into your siggy or wherever you want it) and wrap the img][/img tags around it - as you would the url][/url for a link. Simple!


----------



## Yogi

Hey Sarah thats so lovely that your DH is excited.  Mine is far too cool as a cucumber to get excited about anything other than his car.

Cecille, now you've been told by the expert you can upload those piccies.  I can't wait to see!


----------



## chelle21

hi girls am back!!!!!! long story so ill tell it in the morning 6 weeks so too much to catch up on hope you are all well i have been thinking of you all xxxx chelle xxxx


----------



## Yogi

Hi Chelle

Welcome back.  Looking forward to hearing your story hope its all good.

Love Mel xx


----------



## Chris F

Hi everyone

Just popping back on to see how you are all going, sorry not been around for a bit. Finally got date throught for laporoscopy, if all goes well could be doing FET in about 3 months, fingers crossed.  So much has happened on here since I last posted, taking me a while to get through everything, but I am still around and thinking of you all.

Chris F


----------



## Yogi

Hi Chris, when is your date for your operation?  I hope all goes well and you can get on with FET.  I know its crap waiting.

Girls, I'm on these tablets right that I'm to take till Friday and then AF should arrive 4-7 days after last tablet.  Well just been to the bathroom and it looks like AF is trying to make an appearance.  I'm confused as I thought these tablets were doing the controlling now. I mean what happens if she does arrive today would I just stop the tablets and all be okay?


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Chris, great to see you back!  Yes, please tell up when your lap is scheduled for.  Can't wait to cheer you on through your treatment!

Chelle, great to have you back too!  Patiently awaiting all your news!

Cecilie, morning!

Mel, when you get your BFP, I'm sure your DH will be excited!  Especially after the scan when reality sinks in a bit.  What cars is he in to?  My DH seems to like collecting them   Currently we have 5, but have had 8 at one point!  I wish he was a stamp collector, atleast it takes up less space! 

That's great if AF is making her appearence!  If she does, just stop taking the tablets and call your clinic to let them know.  As I said yesterday, the tablets are just taken to kick start your body.  Sounds like it didn't need it after all


----------



## Cecilie

Morning Everyone  

It's been a busy little thread on here since yesterday! 

Witters - yes, I knew about the Doppler   If we weren't so skint from the house building I'd be tempted myself just so that DH could hear the Bean too. He was disappointed to have missed it yesterday, (and Mel, that's despite himself, as he too is pretending to be very cool about this pregnancy. I think it's just fear of the unknown really.) Just out of interest though Witters (and just in case   ) How much is a Doppler??

Chris and Chelle - welcome back! Looking forward to catching up with your news.  

Mel - great news about AF. Though it looks like you'll be reverting to plan A regarding down regging whilst on holiday.    I've signed up with photobucket, and will get DH to take some pics of my belly tonight. Only thing is you won't know what my belly looked like before I got pg   

C x


----------



## Yogi

Hi guys

Sarah, DH is into all cars that go fast!  He will never grow up.  Plus also he has a petrol remote control car so between that and our new car all his affection is used up.   No its nice to see him enjoy things.  I just hope you are right about if I get a BFP that DH will be excited.  Stamps would be easier.  

At present its just a bit of light brown spotting and not actually AF but it makes me wonder if she's trying.  So I think I should keep on the tablets and not ring the hospital until it turns to red AF.  Think that may be best what do you guys think?  Don't want to stop taking the tablets in case its not AF coming and don't want to carry on if its going to stop her coming 

Cecille if AF does arrive then I still won't be downregging on holiday thank goodness and its only a week and a half to my hols.

Chelle - still waiting to hear all your news.


----------



## Chris F

Laporoscopy booked for 22nd March, going into hospital on 21st so not long really, good thing is that we are competing in a horse show at Peterborough the weekend before and the weekend before that both me and DH are sitting an exam for which I am supposed to be studying for but can't really be bothered at the moment.

Speak soon

Chris


----------



## Yogi

Hi Chris, That date will be here before you know it!!!  I hope all goes well.  And an exam too - you must get studying!  

Well I've just bit the bullett and rung the hospital to check what to do if AF arrives ( I was scared to ring them after yesterday).  They said if AF arrives I'm still to keep taking the tablets and finish the course of 5 days and then ring them when I've finished the tablets so I guess that will be Friday/Saturday.  Why is nothing simple with me.  I hope they will still be able to do my treatment now things yet again haven't gone right.


----------



## chelle21

afternoon girls thanks for the lovely welcome back!!! am just back from hospital after third blood test this week am hoping this is the one!!!! will let you know at the end of this as i have to phone at 2!! as for why i was away well...... we have the neighbours from hell and on the 2nd of jan they arrived at our door wish a tyre iron and belted the door and one of our friends am so glad the door was locked or the house would have been trashed!!! anyway one was hit on the head by the woman and the man was like he was possessed by something i think it was drugs!!! so they are up in court again 9th april with 4 charges each another of hers being when i came home 2 days afterwards she went mental again and threatened me so we have stayed away till the council and police sorted it out. still VERY wary at coming home though we have to walk past their front door to go up the steps to ours still we are assured its safe aggghhhh. am so glad to be back though i have had serious withdrawls from the chat nice to be back in the body of the kirk!!!! love to you all and hello to all the new faces i have yet to get to know xxxxx chelle


----------



## chelle21

GOOD NEWS they have detected my surge so have to ring tommorrow to see how many have survived they are thawing 9 or 10 so keep fingers and toes crossed we get some good uns!!! fet will be on friday at long last am hoping this is my good luck about to start wish me luck xxxxx


----------



## Witters

Chelle, OMG, how scary!!  I hope they get some serious punishment on the 9th April.  Take care and stay safe 

Chris, 22nd March will be here before you know it!  Especially with the full diary that you have.   I didn't realise you have horses - I have one too called Woody   He's not doing much now though, enjoying a nice long holiday of playing with the cows in the field!  He is a 16.2hh dark bay thouroughbred - an ex-racehorse that I rescued after he bowed a tendon.  He's recovered really well though.  What do you have?  What exam are you both studying for?

Mel, glad you called the hospital regarding AF, always best to check.  Your DH might like my DH's car.  It's a Jaguar XJR that does 0-60 in 5 seconds!  The acceleration is definately there.  Then you get into my Jeep and it's a completely different driving style!  It's nice that your DH has a hobby.  I think they need something to relax with.  

Cecilie, dopplers aren't that bad.  We got ours on eBay. It's one that counts the beats and is a professional one.  I think it was about £60.  You can get them cheaper if you go for a less sensitive one or more expensive if you go for a new one.  Ours looks like it's new though, although it was sold as used.  DH was funny about getting a used one, but I said the MW's are used on other people, so why's it different?  Looking forward to the pics.  Any problems you have, post here and I'll help you out...

Chelle, just saw your recent post, Woohoo!!  Can't wait for Friday!  I'm sure you should get two good ones from 10 embies.  Even if they are not so good, they have a great chance at being 'The one's'!  Remember mine were only a fair quality (lots of fragmentation) and one was only a 4 cell on day 3


----------



## Chris F

Hi Witters

At the moment we have 11 shires, with 1 arrival in the not to distance future, I have the CCTV camera set up in my house so I can watch her every move, and then another one in June.  To say that they keep us busy is an understatment!!!!  My and my husband are doing the Certificate of Professional Competency course to enable us to get an operators licence for the wagon.

Chris


----------



## Yogi

Chelle I can't believe what nutters,  It sounds really scary, lets hope they get whats coming to them   Certainly not stress you need right now.  Great news about the surge - I hope all goes to plan.

Sarah, I don't know much about cars but if it moves fast he loves it. His dream (and it will only ever be a dream) is a ferrari.  I'm glad I called the hospital but add to my worry that they think I'm pestering them and now I bet it turns out to be a false alarm.  Can't see how AF can arrive if these pills are keeping my progestrogen up    I hope it does arrive though so the hospital don't think I was just making it up to call them again.  They already must think I'm a maniac

Cecille can't wait for the pictures


----------



## Witters

Mel, those tablets are not strong, so if AF wants to come, she'll still come. The pesseries or injections will keep her away, not the tablets. Mel, if you are worried, you ask the experts. The experts are the people at the hospital who deal with your situation all the time. It is up to them to help you, advise you and put your mind at rest. Don't ever worry about calling them too much. Yeah, they might recognise you just by your voice without needing your name, but hey, they're lucky to know you! Believe me, they'd rather answer your call every day, but know exactly what's going on and when, then for you to suffer in silence and then everything go to pot and they either have lots to sort out or cancel and start again. That's their job!

Chris, ohhhh, shires! And BABY shires, how cute! You must post pics, especially of the new arrivals. The yard I used to keep my first pony was where the owners bred, drove and showed Hackney's. I loved them and helped them out a lot. I remember the waiting for them to foal time. They are so cute when they try to find their feet! I was a bit crazy back then though. I used to ride all the stallions!  One of them was a nutter. He had only ever been driven with blinkers on and there I am, getting a leg up to ride him! Thankfully he was very good and actually quite enjoyed it. I did have my favourite though. A big, black handsome boy. I even jumped him. It got quite embarrasing though when he saw a mare about and lets just say he got excited! I'll have to dig out some pics. Here's my boy, Woody:


----------



## Yogi

What a beautiful horse.  How magnificent!!!!  They are such beautiful animals.  I only ever see them in the summer here on the coast pulling the carts along with holidaymakers.

Thanks for your wise words again, that is what I keep trying to tell myself - if I need to ring I should ring its my life and body and I want to get it right.  Still doesn't stop me feeling like a mithering pest and worry that they are starting to get fed up of me.  I know I would.  I hope you are right (you normally are) and that the tablets won't keep AF away.  Its just I don't normally get brown discharge before AF so its strange for me and wondered if it was the pills.

More piccies please people I love piccies.  What about doggie piccies too


----------



## Chris F

Witters

Really silly question: how did you insert that image?

Chris


----------



## Yogi

Chris you need to register with someone like www.photobucket.com and then upload the image to that site and then put the link on here and it puts the picture on.  Sarah explained it better a couple of pages back I think.


----------



## Witters

Mel, brown spotting (annoying isn't it? That's what I've just got over) just means that it is old blood, meaning that it isn't a flow, just takes a while to find it's way out and has been oxygenated. You may get a few days of this before AF actually starts her flow. Day 1 will be classed as the first day of actual red flow. Spotting can make it hard to decide on this.

Chris, yes, if you scroll back to yesterday, you'll se I explained exactly what to do to Cecilie.

Here are my dogs all harnessed up ready for training!:


----------



## Witters

Ohhh, he's lovely!  Do you put all the ribbons in his mane and tail?  I bet it takes you ages!  He looks very smart.  Is he the Sire to the new arrivals?


----------



## Chris F

It's a small image compared to yours witters, god knows what I am doing here.  Yes we plait him all up, and he is the Daddy to the new ones.  I'll find some of us driving.

Chris


----------



## Witters

Chris, if you click on the thumbnail to enlarge the picture, then copy the url of that picture.  

Having said that, it was a perfectly viewable size.  Infact may be better for downloading the pages.


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Sarah I don't normally get brown spotting so I guess I'll just have to see what happens and hope its not the pills keeping it away.

I LOVE these pictures, what beautiful horses.  I'll attach a couple of my furbaby when I get home.


----------



## Witters

I'm in love with your horses!  The driving pic is great!  They are a stunning sight.  I bet it feels very high up in those positions though!!  Do you drive them at all?  Either shows or at home.  I did a days driving course a year or two ago and loved it.  I was suprised at how responsive they were.  Initially it was quite entertaining for onlookers I'm sure!  It was great training though, and I had a perfect ride on Woody that evening putting all that I learnt into practice.


----------



## Cecilie

Witters - Woody's gorgeous. I'd like to take him home... He looks just like my Dad's first thoroughbred who I used to do dressage on many moons ago - he was a real gentleman.

Chris - your shires are great! I'm going to print out a copy of the driving pic for my DH - he loves Shires. (And Norwegian Fjord ponies!!)

I don't have any horsy pics on my PC, but I have one of my building site and one of my ginger dog, which I'll try to paste below - but will probably fail - you know what I'm like 

img]http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f2/celiagriffin/DSCN0183.jpg[/img
img]http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f2/celiagriffin/TandPoonsite.jpg[/img


----------



## Cecilie

Yep - there we go! Fully dysfunctional as always!!


----------



## Witters

I just clicked 'post' and lost it! Weird, just took me to the previous page in our thread!

Cecilie, you need to add the opening [ and closing ] on the img part. I couldn't type that as it appears as a







instead of the text which is of no help!

Here are your pics:


















Very cute doggie! Lovin' the snazzy coat! Maku hates his, he just freezes and won't move! 

You sure are undergoing some building work! I can certainly see the potential though, beautiful shaped house! Are you staying close enough to visit there often? It will be well worth it in the end.

We are still waiting on the plumber. We will give him until the weekend, and if still no show, then we will 'sack' him. We need productivity right now!! It will be a month since he's done anything by that point!!


----------



## Yogi

Awww what a cute doggie!! And yes whta a huge amount of building work - is that DH?

I have a cute one of Sophie that I'm just uploading


----------



## Yogi




----------



## Yogi

Okay one more


----------



## Witters

Awww, is that her favourite teddy?


----------



## Yogi

Got it for her for Christmas.  She's got the sad looking doggie face perfect.  She knows just how to look all sad.  She's a lively dog really.


----------



## Cecilie

Bless Sophie - she look so very soft and cuddly and mournful. Not like my Po, (his real name's Odin), who is so very cocky because he knows he's handsome. And he loves his coat - it's a fleece and when he's cold he brings it and puts his paw up to go through the foot hole - it's very funny.

Yes, that's my DH at the building site. And yes, we're staying 5 minutes away so it's very handy. And DH is up tere every day, so i get the full low down each evening! 

Witters - definitely time to sack that plumber. And thank you for rescuing my pics. I'm still confused (of course), which is the img part of te address? Sorry to be so thick...

C x


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Chris she is pretty special to me! In fact very special.  She brightens the dullest day with her little doggie eyes.

So GOOD MORNING LADIES!!!

How are we all today?

AF is definetly doing her best to arrive.   This may be a little tmi for some of you but I check internall for CM so this morning when I checked I had some internally which was mostly brown but streaks of red.  I've checked again at aroun 9am and its still mostly brown.  So my first reaction was this is AF I need to ring the hospital (yesterday they said I needed to ringon day 1 then they changed it and said once I finished the tablets so I don't know which so I will ring on day 1).  Anyway as the hospital class day 1 as the day you wake up bleeding (normally before 10am I think) and most people don't do the internal thing I'm thinking until it is all bright red and its flowed outside its not day 1.  What do yu all think, is that the best way or should I say day one now even though its only internal and mostly brown.  I've come to the conclusion with me that nothing is simple.

Also I don't normally have this before AF she normally just arrives full flow straight away so I'm wondering if the tablets even though not strong are keeping her from coming properly.

Have a lovely day

xx


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Mel, Yes, Sophie certainly has those puppydog eyes! Still not day 1 for you I'm afraid. My clinic also clases it as the first day you wake with full flow. So if flow starts at 3pm on Tuesday, day 1 would be Wednesday. It is hard to know when spotting ends and flow starts sometimes. I ask myself the question - if I wasn't to wear a pad, would it just mark my knickers or make a mess? Just a mark = spotting, mess = full flow. You could be spotting for a number of reasons, progesterone related, cyst related, if perhaps you didn't ovulate this cycle, (although going by those couple of temps, it looks like you may have done) stress related, the list goes on. Just remember, it's not a bad sign, just an annoying one. AF will be here soon enough and you can get going with treatment. Oh, and I would call on day 1 regardless just to let them know so that they are aware of how to schedual your treatment in. They will also advise you of what to do next and when.

Cecilie, the img things are hard to explain without being able to type it. I will try another way. Copy and paste the url, so http://www.webpage.co.uk. Highlight the url, and go to the top of the page where all the buttons are. The button under the italic button shows a picture and when you hover your mouse over it, it will say insert image. Click that button and it will automatically put the img tags where they should be. If you click preview before you post, you should see the picture. Great that you are still so close to the building work. It's good to keep tabs on what's going on. How are you feeling these days? Better now you're in the second tri?

Chris, beautiful foals! Are they well behaved? Often the larger they are, the better they are. We had a suprise little shetland foal. They bought his mum and a week later, 'Softie' was found in her stable one morning with her! He was adorable, dun and white. He was however very cheeky and loved to play games. I spent a lot of time with him and achieved a lot. Then his owner decided to sell him to a riding school  I was devistated! I would have bought him if only he gave me the chance. Anyway, we used to play chase in the field. I would run around and he would follow me, then he would run off and I would chase him! We were soal mates in the end. I still really miss him now.

I think I felt a baby yesterday! I felt some definate tapping in a place that seems very possible for a foot :mrgreen: I seemed to have missed the fluttering part that people describe. I wonder if I'll feel anything today...


----------



## Yogi

Oh Sarah how exciting!!!!!!!!!   That must be the most amazing feeling in the world I'm so chuffed to hear you are finally feeling them little angels!

Thanks for your detailed explanation I can always rely on you.  So as I say its only internally at the moment and not made it out to my knickers   and its still more brown than red.  I'm really thinking that maybe if I wasn't on those tablets she'd be here like normal but cos I'm on them they are just keeping her at bay.  Maybe when I come off them she will arrive.  I would have thought that the hosptial would take me off these pills now AF is trying her very best to show.  But obviously not as they said I had to take all five days worth.

Will it be that in anycase when I stop them she will definetely show up?  Or as this spotting messed all that up

Still so happy you felt bab(ies) move yesterday.


----------



## Chris F

Witters

How exciting!!!!  Feeling them move, I can't wait for that day to come to me.

Love Chris


----------



## Witters

Mel, if it is still just internally, then you should definately stay on the tablets regardless.  It may be that you just scratched your cervix or something or else as you say, AF is about to make an appearence.  5 days (even less now as you must be a good way through them) is nothing really, and yes, AF will arrive soon after.  It could be the next day, it could be a week later.  All is completely fine.  If she is very stubborn and not arrive, you can go onto a second couse of tablets a week or two later and she should arrive then.  Given the signs that you have explained, I think you will react well to the meds and by this time next week, you will be worrying about something else   Honestly, you are doing just fine.  Try to just ignore it for the rest of the day now.  Really you should only check internally once a day, otherwise you could create infections etc. 

You're both right, it is exciting to feel the babies!  Nothing so far today, but it can be very sporadic at this stage.


----------



## Yogi

I will be waiting to hear of more movements its so exciting.

Definetely haven't scratched myself and its defo AF on her way out.  So hopefully tomorrow will be day 1 and also its the last day of my pills so lets just hope I can ring tomorrow and then as you say find something else to worry about in my typical way - like will the snow melt before I get there next week.


----------



## Witters

We're getting a snow flurry as we speak!  First time in ages, but very unlikely to settle.


----------



## Yogi

Wow snow we never get snow here.

Need your help now Sarah................ AF is in the building!  She has arrived  

Now I'm wondering why would I need to keep taking the pills if AF has arrived?  Do you think I should double check with the hospital again but bear in mind I don't want to annoy them or should I just take my next pill tonight and then call in the morning?  Don't want to take the pills if not necessary now.


----------



## Witters

Great news Mel!  I would call them and tell them the facts.  Say that AF has just arrived, and you have a couple of questions.  1)  Should you count today as day 1 or tomorrow?  2) Now she has definately arrived, should you discontinue the meds?  3)  What's the next steps for you?  If you ask them matter of factly and confidently, they should answer in a helpful way.  

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Yogi

Okay I feel like such a pain in the rear end to them   but I've spoke to them.  I'd love to hear what they say about me I'm sure its all bad.

So I'm to carry on with the pills and finish them up and then ring them on Saturday to make sure that I've definetly had a period.  I mean for god sake it is DEFINETLY 100% my period.  So on Saturday they will look at my period dates and give me a date for down regging so fingers crossed all goes as it should.

Thanks for your support I'd be lost without you.


----------



## Witters

Mel, in that case, I would continue with the meds until they are finished and then call them on Saturday as they suggested.  The meds won't cause a problem, so don't worry about that.  You will get a plan of action on Saturday and so will have things to work towards again


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Ladies  

Those yearling shires have made me all broody   We've been talking about buying another horse - my anglo arab is very old indeed, (2 and retired, and I'd love to be riding again - post baby, obviously   All this horsey chat makes me want to start looking for something. My non-sensible head would like a Morgan or an Arab, but my sensible head says welsh cob that can live out   We'll see. In the mean time we'll probably get a new puppy in the spring - that should keep me busy till the baby arrives  

Mel - glad your AF arrived. Happy down regging in 3 weeks' time!

Witters -   that you felt the babies yesterday!! I've been waiting and hoping to feel something - but nothing yet - probably too early... I can't wait, you lucky girl!!

Liz - how are you? Not long till test date now       Would love to hear from you  

Hi to everyone else too.


----------



## Yogi

Thanks girls lets just hope when Saturday arrives that they keep to their word and give me some dates.  I wanna get moving again!!!


----------



## chelle21

afternoon girls hope you are all well just a quickie have just phoned the hospital and all 10 embies survived the thaw so 3.30 tommorrow ill be having fet at long lastwish me luck girls love to you all chelle xxx


----------



## Witters

Yay!!  Chelle, that's great news!!  I wonder why they thawed so many in one go?  Anyway, it doesn't matter, you will be pregnant until proven otherwise tomorrow!!  Woohoo!!

Cecilie, I'm sure you will be happy enough looking after your arab and looking at pics once the baby arrives!  I'm already beginning to wonder where Woody will fit into my daily schedual.

Liz, yes, please pop in and let us know how the TWW is going!  Who else was it that had transfer on the same day?  You know who you are, so pop in too!


----------



## LizH

Wow!!!  It's been busy on here.  I love the photos!

Witters - how exciting feeling the babies move.  Glad to hear everything is OK.  Yes I think you're right, there was someone else who had ET on Valentine's Day.

Cecilie - how are you?  Your house is in an amazing setting.  Will it all be ready in time?

Chelle - best of luck for tomorrow and   for your 2ww.

I am fine, although feeling a bit nervous about testing day.  I've been having a few twinges in my ovaries I think.  Is this a good sign?

Liz


----------



## Chris F

Chelle,

Just wanted to wish you good luck for today and the next two weeks, I'll be thinking of you.

Chris


----------



## Yogi

Chelle great news that your embies all survived thats fantastic.  Best of luck for transfer!

Cecille a new puppy how exciting.  I'd love another puppy like Sophie but no room. 

Liz - I've heard a few woman get twinges in their ovaries and get BFP - when are you testing?

Chris - Hi how are you?

Sarah- good morning any more action from babies

Well must work!


----------



## chelle21

awwww thanks guys ill be heading off about 1 just heading in too work for an hour am excited so is dh he kept me up for ages last night yapping ha ha thanks again lots of love 
chelle xxxxx


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Chelle, aww, how sweet of DH!  See, they do get excited too   I'll be thinking of you at 1pm and then right up until testing day 

Liz, hey!!  I had lots of abdominal activity going on, almost like it was unsettled, then it moved into very strong cramps along with some pretty heavy red spotting.  I hope it's a great sign!  Just remember, you're never out until you get that definate BFN - at the right time!  Hoping sooooo much for a BFP for you though!!!  *sticky vibes*

Cecilie, are you in the shop so you can play today?

Mel, morning!  Yes, babies were doing the dance again yesterday and this morning.  Only very sporodic and light, but definately there   How's that AF treating you?


----------



## Cecilie

Hello  

Yes, I'm in the shop and out to play Witters    I'm so excited about your babies moving. I can't wait to feel Bean moving! In answer to your question yesterday - I don't really feel that great just now - I think I was very lucky with the 1st trimester, no sickness and not too tired. I'm feeling more tired and sluggish now that I was before... I'm sure that'll change as the weeks go on. How are you feeling now? Hope all the sickness has completely gone.

Liz - are you going to be good and wait till Monday? I was naughty and tested early    I too felt loads of activity on my low abdomen during 2WW - it felt like a little busy factory! It's weird, now that I've got a baby grwowing in there at a rate of knots I can't really feel anything at all    I've got everythng crossed for you Liz - me and Witters are totally rooting for you - it must be your turn now                      

Chelle -  and loads of baby dust to you for your transfer today  

Chris and Mel


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, sorry you're not feeling so good right now. The past couple of weeks I've started to feel really great. Sickness and nausea has gone (other than at teeth cleaning time) and I can actually eat chicken again!! Fruit and veg are still a bit tempremental, but I can now eat small amounts. I am still finding that my appitite is fairly small. I guess it's just that my stomache has shrunk. No doubt it will stretch out again like everything else is right now. I am finally putting on weight now. Certainly making up for lost time! I guess I'll have to watch it a bit, I've put on 2lb since Saturday! Mind you, I've definately had a belly growth spurt this week. 
Here's my chart: 









I can't wait for everyone to experience all this!


----------



## Cecilie

Witters - you are funny  When do you have time to do all the monitoring and charting? I've not even got my act together to write anything in my journal yet AT ALL. I don't have any scales, but I know from my clothes that I've gone up in weight by about a stone already!! Midwife was happy with that though - I was probably a bit on the slight side before I started - about 8 and a half stone, and I'm 5ft9. Now I'm nearer to 10 stone I reckon.

Look - finally the blonde's got her head round the picture thing!! It was the picture icon that did it for me. I can click buttons quite happily. Not so good on the rest of the stuff.. This is my family sleeping on the sofa.


----------



## Yogi

Oooh more movement how truely wonderful and a belly spurt can't wait for the pics.

AF is being nasty!!!!! I've got lots of AF pains in my back (my womb tilts so I get them in back).  Don't normally get many pains but this one is nasty  

Cecille I love that picture its so sweet


----------



## Cecilie

I'm on a roll now - sorry!
This is me and DH on our wedding day










And this is the French Tart's boudoir that is our shop: (and the lap top that I talk to you from):


----------



## Witters

Mel, very sorry that AF is being nasty   Hopefully only one more for a while! 

Cecilie, so glad you got the image thing sorted!  Very cute pics!  I just love 'your family asleep' one!  Your wedding one is also lovely, I love the colour of your outfit.  Is that what you got married in or what you wore at the reception?

As for me, well, I'm just anal!   The charting site has lots of different data entry stuff, so as it's there, I use it.  They also have an online journal that I have kept up throughout my TTC journey right through to now.  I must admit, I'm not as good with that.  Only update it when something significant happens or I have an appointment.  Interesting reading though when you look back.


----------



## Cecilie

That was the outfit I wore for the whole day. I like lilac and it seemed more practical than white. We had 35 kids at or wedding and I was covered in chocolate and stuff by the end of the day, so sadly the skirt's a gonner. But Made me glad I'd spent £100 at Monsoon instead of £1000 having something made   Seem like a million years ago now....

I'd love to see more of everyone else's pics too please  

It's great that you're being "anal". It's so easy to forget all this stuff that's happening to us - and you might need to know in the future if you decide to do it all again...

Mel - sorry AF is being a  . Keep your low back warm and take it easy...

C x


----------



## Witters

I love that outfit! Beautiful colour. Did you know that is my favourite colour? 35 kids is a lot! We had about 8 I think, so were very lucky considering. I must also add that we had no problems with them. Hardly knew they were there really. We had exclusive use of the hotel which was the reception venue and every single guest stayed from the Friday through to the Saturday (we made them travel to Scotland!) The hotel had a leasure facility, so all the kids were up at the crack of dawn and in that pool. I think they were all worn out by the actual wedding!  Worked much better than expected!

Here's our wedding party (DH is behind me)


----------



## Cecilie

Rosie looks spectacular Chris - love her big frilly socks! (bet they're fun in the winter..)

Jess is cool - is she a border terrier?

Have a good weekend everyone - I'm off till Tueday now. ENjoy your bouncing babies Witters!

C x


----------



## bitbit3

New home


----------



## bitbit3

New home this way:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49743.0.html

love
Lisa


----------



## Yogi

Good Morning all you lovely ladies!!!

Hope you all enjoyed your weekends!!

xxx


----------



## Yogi

Do any of you know?  Do hospitals close for Easter?  I’ve been trying to work out some dates and if my cycle goes back to normal this month I’ll be due ET (if all goes to plan) before Easter but if its long again it will be after Easter.  But there looks like a chance it could happen at Easter weekend.

Can they keep me on the tablets for longer than the 15 days or something like that if need be without it causing a problem.

I’m just sure I heard that the hospital staff are off at Easter for that long weekend so no transfer etc possible.

Just another thing for me to worry over.


----------



## chelle21

morning everyone hope you all had lovely weekends!!! hi yogi am not too sure about easter my hospital only closed the weekends of xmas and new year and were open on the monday best bet would be to give them a ring or ask next time you are there so you know where you stand hun!! hope evryone is well happy monday yto you all xxx


----------



## LizH

Hello

Yogi - I am not sure about whether clinics close for Easter, I would imagine they close for the Bank Holiday week-end (Good Friday and Easter Monday), then re-open on Tuesday.

 for me again  

Liz


----------



## chelle21

liz am so sorry hun   take care of yourself xxxxx


----------



## Cecilie

Aaaw Liz  

I'm so sorry    That just stinks. I was really hopeful for this cycle for you, and had such a positive vibe about it. 

I'm thinking of you lots and sending you big cyber hugs...

C x x


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Liz,   I'm so sorry.  I too was really hopeful for you.  Life can be so unfair 

Mel, I would call the clinic to check.  I know that mine would be closed - they always closed weekends, so I'm sure a bank holiday would mean close too.  Once you have your first appointment of your treatment cycloe, they will work forwards with the dates.  If it falls on a closed day, they can adjust the meds accordingly.  Either keep you on them for longer or start you later.  Try not to worry, it will work out 

HI Cecilie!

Hi Chris!

Hi Chelle!

Well, we had another scare at the weekend.  I dread them now as it always happens then!  I went for my midnight pee, all was fine.  got into bed and thought I'd leaked urine.  Grabbed a tissue and thought nothing of it.  A few minutes later, I rolled over and thought I'd pi$$ed myself!  Again I wiped but even in the dark I could see it was a contrast to the white tissue.  On goes the light, sure enough blood.  I stuffed myself with lods of tissues and called the hospital who had me in straight away,  Blood tests and standard tests were fine.  The doppler showed atleast one if not two (or more, they were everywhere!) heartbeats so I was allowed to go home.  I went in for another scan yesterday just to check it out and all was fine.  In fact both babies were the most active yet.  I also felt them alot yesterday.  Still getting used to that!  Nobody has any clue why this keeps happening.  We feel bad as we might be wasting their time, but they insisted we always call and never to get complacent.


----------



## Cecilie

Morning Witters 



Sorry for your scare.. I don't know why these things happen, but my patient who is carrying twins had quite heavy bleeding on several occasions right up until week 20. And both her babies are absolutely fine and dandy at week 30... Having said that, you're right to call the hospital. You're not over reacting.Bleeding is one of those things that they always say you should contact your dr/clinic about straight away.

Very glad all's well... Must just be hideous though. Since I had the bleeding at CHristmas I've been dreading it happening again - and am so grateful that it hasn't so far..

Hello to everyone else  

C x


----------



## Yogi

Oh my goodness!!!!

Liz I'm so sorry its a BFN for you - I'm lost for words!  I hope you have frosties left to try again if thats what you feel you wish to do.

Sarah - OH MY GOD!!! Another scare, what is going on.  The important thing is all is well and babies are okay.  Fantastic that you can still feel movement.

Cecille, Shell and Chris - Hiya

I called the clinic and they said they would work around it.  So I'll leave it in their hands.  I can't wait to get started again now.

Enjoy your pancakes for tea ladies!!!


----------



## Witters

Thanks girls! 

Ohhh, yes, pancakes!  Thanks for reminding me!  A quick call to DH to stop off at Tesco on the way home is called for I think


----------



## Cecilie

Me too - will be stopping at Tesco for eggs and lemons  

Any excuse for carbs...

Have a nice evening everyone. See you tomorrow x


----------



## Witters

Well, we had everything for pancakes, but were too full to eat any!  So we will have our very own 'shrove Saturday'    Did everyone enjoy theirs?


----------



## Cecilie

We didn't have any either - by the time it was time to make pancakes I was too tired and fell asleep  

I was up at 5 this morning so needed the early night. I was treating 2 patients on their ET morning. Both came for needles before ET (at 7am...) but sadly only one came back for the post-et needles. The other lady had OHSS so her ET was cancelled    

Because of my early start I feel like it should be time to go home quite soon - and it's only lunch time  

How are you today Witters?  How's your skin and hair? My hair's gone quite greasy - and it's normally dry as a bone. But my skin is dry as anything. Weird to have a mixture...


----------



## Witters

Aww, sorry about that lady with OHSS.  We all know what that feels like.  I hope you get to leave early Cecilie!

You can join us in the Shrove Saturday!!

I am feeling good on the whole.  Did I tell you that sickness came back the other day?  Lets just say that red meat is off the menu still   As for the skin and hair, dry skin, and lovely hair!  I can actually get away with washing it only once a week rather than every day like I used to.  Well, providing I quickly wash my fringe each day, I know, very sneaky!


----------



## Yogi

what a pair of letdowns!!! I don't know I remind you of shrove Tuesday and you still don't have pancakes  

We had pancakes but they are not filling at all so I had chips later - naughty but nice.

Cecille - what is it you do?  Are you an IVF nurse?

Sarah - hows the movement are you still feeling it.  Sorry your sickness came back.

I've not been around much the last couple of days as I've been out of the office working.  Two more days to work and then a week off hooray!!


----------



## Witters

Mel, wow!  Your holiday has come round quick!  What did you decide to do in the end regarding the ski school?

Sorry about the pancakes!  We were both going to do them, but found out that we were still full from our dinner, so decided to postpone until we could both appreciate them.

I am still feeling the babies.  It's just the most wonderful experience.  I can't wait for you to all feel it.  It breaks my heart that you all have to wait   Cecilie, keep alert, you may start to feel them any day now!  I find that I mainly feel them when I'm sat at my desk or at the dinner table.  So far never when I have been standing or laying down.


----------



## Cecilie

Witters - sorry about the sickness - your body obvously doesn't want red meat... I'm totally off sugar now - which is good, but I still feel quite fussy about what I fancy. I'm still craving bread and sometimes things that I shouldn't really have - like liver pate...  
Thanks for the tips on feeling the baby. I'm soooooo looking forward to that bit    All I feel at the moment is lots of mad tingling in my boobs. I've had that more or less since the start - they feel like they're very busy indeed! We'll be joining you in celebrating Shrove Saturday, I think. Actually we're going out for dinner on saturday, so maybe I'll do Shrove Wednesday instead!!

Mel - no I'm not an IVF nurse, I'm an acupuncturist.  I treat a lot of patients who are having IVF as it has been shown to be very supportive for the body as it's going through the stress of the cycle and can increase the chances of a positive outcome. It's something I've been doing for quite a few years - and I had no idea that one day I'd have IVF myself...

I'm so jealous of your holiday.... I'd love to get away and get some sun and fresh air...

C x


----------



## Witters

Yeah, we were going to try pancakes tonight, but I just get so full that we would just run out of time on a work day.  

How can anyone - even a preggo crave liver pate?    Yuckie!!   See, I still like my potatoes


----------



## Cecilie

I think the liver pate is a childhood thing - I keep craving stuff I used to eat as a kid and my mother used to give me liver pate and cucumber sandwiches all the time. ANd tomato soup with macaroni in it - which I had for breakfast on sunday  

Are you craving childhood things? I can take or leave potatoes - unless they come with gravy, then I can eat a whole plateful! The other day I took a 10 mile round trip just to get some ready made organic gravy from Dutchy Originals!! We don't have a proper kitchen so a meat and two veg dinner with home made grgavy is a challenge - hence the ready made stuff... Once you get a thing in your head though - you have to have it don't you?

Must get to the post office before they stop taking special deliveries...


----------



## LizH

Hi everyone

Thanks for your messages.  Well I made pancakes last night, I didn't make a very good job though, it was my first attempt.  DH was much better at tossing them so I got him to take over! 

Witters - sorry to hear about your scare, it must be so frightening for you and DH.  Glad everything is OK.

Yogi - hope you have a great holiday and you enjoy learning to ski!

Cecilie -  

Liz


----------



## Cecilie

Good to hear from you Liz. How are you feeling about everything? Have you got a plan for what's next or are you going to wait a while?

See you all tomorrow - I'm off now x


----------



## LizH

Hi Cecilie

No, we haven't really got a plan yet.  We've got 4 frosties left, so we could have one more FET.  We are also on the NHS waiting list for one full IVF cycle, which should be due later on in the year.  So we've got a few options, but I feel that I want a break before starting tx again.  With my last BFN I just wanted to start again as soon as possible!  

Anyway we've got a few weeks before our consultation so we should have made some decisions by then.

Will keep you updated.

Liz


----------



## Witters

Thinking of you Liz!  Good for you for doing the pancakes, Mel will be proud of you!

Cecilie, still no cravings, more coping with eating.  Still find it hard to eat a full meal.  I just don't have any appitite


----------



## Cecilie

Liz - you sound very grounded as ever. I can understand you needing a break from TX - it's such a draining experience with all the emotional rollercoastering. I'm glad you'll keep us informed though - I'd love to hear your news. Great that you still have 4 frosties left  

Witters - sorry you still have no appetite. I'm afarid I'm hungry most of the time... I can't eat very much at a time but I'll quite happily be eating something at all times! We didn't do the pancake thing last night either as I managed to persuade DH to go out for dinner. So I had three courses!!

Still waiting to feel Bean move...

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## Cecilie

I'm trying to delay having to do any work so have been thinnking up other things to do - like uploading more pics! Here's one of the children's tables from our wedding :









And DH and I :










Sorry they're all wedding ones - they seem to be all I have as digital files....


----------



## Witters

3 courses?!  I remember those days!  Glad you enjoyed it   One thing I can eat is pizza, I love those right now!  Last night we had sweet and sour pork.  That was pretty good too.

Just seen your pics.  What a great childrens table!  You and your DH look really happy - and gorgeous!


----------



## Cecilie

Oh yes - Pizza is definitely something I'm into as well - my DH can't believe his luck. I normally don't consider pizza to be "proper" food, so will rarely go along with that as a dinner option. Now I'm overjoyed if DH suggests it!!  

More pictures please!

C x


----------



## Witters

Here is our first dance. Did I tell you that DH had a song written especially for me? It is a lovely song and the band did a great job at learning it! The words meant so much, everyone had a tear in their eye I think!


----------



## Cecilie

AH - bless your lovely DH. As I've said before - you found the perfect man!! 
I sang for DH at our wedding, but only covers - I can't believe your DH wrote a song for you! Did he write the music too? Does he play/sing?

I love the back of your dress - gorgeous! You had a major proper up-do as well! I literally got out of the shower and let my hair dry in the car on the way to the wedding  My maid of honour was putting nail polish on my toe nails whilst I slapped on some make up and tried to eat smoked salmon sandwiches and champagne at the same time. We got ready at a friend's house and she was being hostess with the mostess, despite being 39 weeks pregnant.

This is my mum (in the middle) with my brother and my SIL. They all wore Norewgian national dress to our wedding...










This is lovely Will who wrote a song for us and sang it in the ceremony. (We had a humanist ceremony outside - we were very lucky with the weather..)


----------



## Witters

Aww, what a lovely pose you have going on in the 'song' pic. I bet it was a beautiful ceramony, all open aired... We got Married in April in Scotland, so daren't risk it! The weather was kind to us though - just cold, or so I was told, I was roasting in my dress!! I love the decription of getting ready on the run! You are lucky with your hair if you can do that. And your hostess being 39 weeks pregnant! Brave, brave woman!!

DH is like me and not musical at all. You should hear us both howling to the radio!  He wrote down words of what he wanted to say and was in contact with a song writer who wrote the lyrics and the music. He did a truly beautiful job. I now have it as my ring tone for when DH calls me! Everyone else comes as the flumps!!! 

Thanks about my dress. I loved it! I had a real hard job finding one as I needed a certain neckline for the sash that I was wearing, plus I wanted a train. In the end, I had it made. The design kind of took shape as it went on. Between my dressmaker and me, we changed it loads along the way! It was nice as it started off with a jacket, then I took it off for the evening, so it was almost like two outfits. I'll see if I can dig out a pic with the jacket...


----------



## Cecilie

You look gorgeous!

I love the dress - a perfect wedding dress.
What a great idea to get a song writer to help him say what he wanted to say. Clever DH. How did you get a recording of it (for your ring tone)?

We had a few musical people at our wedding so several people sang and played at the reception, which was fun.

Aaaargh. I have my dear ginger dog with me in the shop today, which doesn't really work. He's being very restless and ultra cuddly, keeps wanting to be in my face with his doggy breath and you know what that's like when you're pregnant!   DH is up in London today so can't have the dog with him.

I haven't been out to get any lunch yet, coz I know as soon as I'm out of the door Odin will be up on my chaise - when he has a perfectly good bed in here!!


----------



## Witters

Urgh! just lost my post!

I hope Odin doesn't get on that lovely chaise!  I'm glad I'm not the only one who can't stand the smell of my dogs!  Isn't it weird how pregnancy effects you?  I wouldn't dare bring mine to work, they'd cause havok!  Having said that, I did take Maku to my salon once.  Purely as all my clients kept asking to see him, so I took him in.  All was fine until he locked himself in the loo!  Thankfully there are plumbers next door, so the big, strong men came to our rescue!

DH is just clever with technology.  I have no clue how he does it.  Somehow got it off the CD I guess.  He also has put the moving scan images onto my phone and overlayed it with their heartbeats.  I love being able to see them whenever I want


----------



## Cecilie

Morning  

Yes, Oding did get on my chaise yesterday: I ran across the road to the post office, was gone 2 minutes and when I came back, there he was like Lord Muck, watching the passers by and looking like he owned the place. He's a very cheeky boy. When I tried to get back into bed last night after my middle of the night pee, there was a ginger body in the way!


----------



## Witters

Sneaky little thing!  I must admit, ours aren't allowed in the bedroom, DH can be allergic to the fur, so we keep all the bedrooms free.  They have their own crates which they just love and happily take themselves to bed whenever they are ready.

Poor DH was up at 4am this morning as they had an appointment in Birmingham for 8am.  He'll be a tired boy when he gets in tonight, plus he's not feeling 100%.


----------



## Cecilie

Odin used to have a crate when he was little, which might come into use again when the baby arrives - to give the dog somewhere to escape to more than anything. And normally he's not allowed ini the bedroom, but we only have one room at the moment - it's our bedroom, living room and kitchen all in one    I must say I'm looking forward to having more rooms so I can have some space again. Sleeping in one room with a night owl and a dog isn't great. I go to bed at about 9.30 with ear plugs, DH stays up and watches a DVD (on the lap top!), or he reads - with a head torch!. Then invariably the dog gets up in the night to drink water - which wakes me up. Or if he's being naughty he'll try and climb onto the bed. So as you can tell - it's quite busy in our little bedsit!! I'm looking forward to haing a bedroom to escape to, and being able t o leave the dog in the kitchen for the night


----------



## Witters

I had momentarily forgotten you had just one room.  That must be quite awkward after what you have been used to.  I know my two dream something chronic, especially Nukka who makes some very odd sounds.  Either that or she lays awake chewing her nails!  I agree, the crates will be a god send when the babies arrive.  As you say more of a sanctuary for them to go to than anything else, especially when the babies grow a bit and start to enjoy poking and pulling at hair!

Bless your DH!  Reading by torch light!  Actually, apart from looking very, very silly, those head torches are great things.  I have one for down the farm and it's great as I have both hands free.  Woody's not so keen though when I catch him and it shines right in his eye as I do up his headcollar!  He's very good a patient though.


----------



## Yogi

Hellloooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gosh you have all been busy and putting up lovely pictures too!!!!  How beautiful you are!!!

Well its snowing here just to get me in the mood for my hols tomorrow.

I haven't got alot to tell you all to be honest but just thought I'd pop by and say hello.

Tomorrow will be hard as I HATE putting my doggie in kennels and leaving her behind  

Gotta dash


----------



## Yogi

Me and DH at our wedding (we looked so young then). I must say I rarely smile in photos the camera doesn't like me.


----------



## Yogi

Me and Dad


----------



## Yogi

One more

Me and little brother


----------



## Witters

Lovely pics Mel!  I love looking at pics 

Best of luck with the kennels tomorrow.  I know how much you dread it.  I'm sure she wil be fine and will be very well looked after


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Sarah!!!

I do dread putting her in kennels its the hardest thing when they shut that door on her and I have to walk away and leave her!  

But it has to be done if I want to get away.


----------



## Cecilie

Mel - good luck tomorrow. Remember that dogs have short attention spans, and your pooch will have forgotten that she misses you by the time you've driven out of sight. I'm sure she'll be fine and enjoy meeting some new doggy friends. Love your wedding pics - you look like you had a very beautiful traditional wedding - posh car and everything...

Here's me and DH skiing last year (well, drinking hot chocoolate, actually!)










Have a great skiing holiday, lucky girl!


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Cecille I'm just soft and especially so where Sophie is concerned.  She such a nervous dog and all that barking scares her in kennels.  I just hope she will be okay.

We did have lovely weather for our wedding just a bit breezy.  The cars were my dad's wedding cars until recently when he sold them all as he and mum split up.  So we were quite lucky really.

Love the skiing pic, I will have to share mine when I get back.

Love to you all as I may not get chance before we head off!!

Speak to you all when I return.

Love 

M x


----------



## Cecilie

I'm logging off till Tuesday now - have a great weekend everyone. Enjoy the little baby kicks Witters  
C x


----------



## Witters

Good morning all!

Mel, hope you're having a great time!  Looking forward to all the pics!

Cecilie, will speak tomorrow.  Hope the ginger boy is behaving 

Liz, how are you holding up?


----------



## LizH

Hello!

How is everyone?  You've been putting some great photo's on, sorry but I don't know how to do that....but I've put a couple in the gallery under members photos and also one of our cat alice in the pet section, so you can have a nosey, hope you can find them (they are a bit small unfortunately).  When did you all get married?  I got married in June 2003.

Mel - hope you are having a great time on the slopes.

Witters - I am fine thank you.  I've just noticed that you are nearly half way there!  Have you started buying stuff yet, cots, prams etc.??  Gosh, will you need two of everything?

Just thought we never heard from the other FF member who had ET on the same day as me.  I wonder how she is?

Cecilie - hi, hope you are well.

Liz 
X


----------



## Witters

Hi Liz!  I wonder about the other girl too.  I forget what her name was now   I'm going to do this post, then go hunting for your pics 

We got married in April 2003.  2003 was a great year to get married!  We did however have a 10 year engagement!

We have bought our buggy and cots already.  Purely as there was a great offer on eBay.  All brand new and they are perfect   As for getting two of everything.  Pretty much, yes.  There are some things you can double up on, but not many really.  Having said that, I have just joined Tamba, the twin club and there are loads of places that offer it's members discounts.  Every little helps   We are waiting until after the 20 week scan (or for me almost 22 weeks) for everything else.  Next on the list are car seats. It is a very daunting world out there wih all the research that needs to be done.

Oh, we were browsing eBay at the weekend, and you'll never guess what we came across.  A pair of black maternity knickers - USED!!!  You just wouldn't would you?  There was already 7 bids on them though!  It could be because they were washed at 60 degrees and kept in a non smoking, pet free home!  Straight up!  I still can't believe it.  For the sake of a tenner, you'd just go to the shop and buy some new wouldn't you?  Or just stick to normal knickers!

Right, off to see those pics...


----------



## Chris F

Witters - re knickers that is disgusting, who would buy them.

Hope everyone is okay, not been around for a while, been busy doing other things, but will try and catch up in the next few days.

Can't get over the knickers.

Chris F


----------



## Witters

Morning Ladies!


----------



## Cecilie

Morning Everyone

Witters - how are you? Sorry I wasn't around yesterday. I had another blasted migraine. It's so frustrating - they're much worse than when I'm not pregnant - with vomiting and the works. So I bunked off home to bed before I had a chance to post anything. I was particularly keen to get rid of it as I've booked a table at the Fat Duck tonight and I've been looking forward to it for weeks. Head's definitely a lot better today, so should be fine for dinner!

Second hand knickers. That's so wrong.... People are mad - it must be part of the consumer disease. Hvig said that - I enede up wearing a pair of my maid of honour's knickers on my wedding day!! How ludicrous is that? I just forgot to pack knickers when I was putting my stuff together.... That was surreal, but at least the knickers belonged to somebody I know really well  

Liz - glad you're ok.  

Chris & Mel - hello!

Cecilie x


----------



## Cecilie

PS I got married June 2003 as well   June 14th. Which day in June were you Liz?


----------



## Witters

Hi Cecilie!!  How did you know I missed you yesterday??   

Your wedding day morning sounds like a right giggle!  Talk about unorganised, I mean, no knickers!   You are a girl!!  As you say, atleast you knew her, and it was an emergency.  Very different to buying them, especially maternity, I mean we're not exactly 'dry' down there are we? 

I hope your migraine stays away. You certainly do suffer with them don't you?  Enjoy your meal tonight.  Is it a special occasion?

DH got me a 'C' shaped maternity body pillow and it arrived yesterday.  OMG, you must get one!  It is so comfortable and you drop off to sleep instantly.  Really is supportive and takes off extra pressure.  Other than having what seems like an extra person in bed, even DH slept better - probably as I wasn't tossing and turning all night from achey legs!  

Another online friend of mine had some sad news.  I just can't seem to shake it off my mind.  She is expecting identicle twins after TTC for 5 years.  They found that the babies have Cystic Hygroma's.  Yesterday, further testing showed that Baby B has excessive brain disease.  They will be doing an amnio next week to see what Baby A's chances are.  From the info she has, neither sound like they have much of a chance   It really is sad.


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, I saw your post on the other thread.  Sorry if I didn't mention it here, but yes, DH felt the babies on Friday night!  One was being perticularly active and I had my hand on my belly and could feel the little taps.  DH was sat next to me, so I asked if he wanted to try to feel it, which ofcourse he did.  I told him where it should be, and after a few minutes, the other twin woke up and gave out a really strong kick in a completely different place!  He was absolutely over joyed, if not stunned. 

You will start to feel it soon.  I felt nothing for ages, then all of a sudden felt some quite strong taps.  I'm sure had I have known what I was looking out for, I actually felt them earlier.  So you may be feeling it , just don't realise it.  Now I only really feel very light movement with the odd tap here and there, but know what it is.  It's very reassuring, but then if you don't feel anything, it can send you into a panic if you're not careful.


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Witters   I was worried you might not be around today as you were off line earlier. I'm glad you are!Yes, my wedding morning was madness - I was doing a sound check with the band I was singing with (in my pyjamas) one hour before I was due to leave for the ceremony    
I did my own flowers the day before the wedding - with the help of my lovely SIL - who was a godsend, as well as laying the children's tables with a load of stuff I'd bought at Ikea. The day before the wedding I'd been up that morning at 4am to collect a friend from Heathrow who'd flown in from the US and to buy flowers from Covent Garden Market at the same time. It was utter madness - but such good fun. We ended up doing everything ourselves - the invites & orders of service etc, or friends did stuff. The chef is a friend, so he let us buy our own wine wholesale, and we chose the menu and he just got on with it and cooked what we asked for - he was brilliant. And the bands that played were friends too, so there wasn't anyone at the wedding we didn't know, which was lovely, even though it did all have quite a home spun feel to it, and I did forget my knickers! (PS I was writing the place cards for the tables after a boozy family dinner at midnight the night before the wedding!)

Anyway - enough ramblings about my chaotic wedding!

Talk me through the C shaped pillow. This is one of those great pregnancy mysteries for me. Is it different to the V shaped ones used for breast feeding?? And where do you put it??

I'm so sorry about your on-line friend's horrendous news    I've never heard of Cystic Hygroma - do you know anything about it? Was it picked up on the 20 week scan? I hope it's not making you feel nervous about your babies. I know it's hard not to worry, but serious abnormalities like that are very rare...


----------



## Cecilie

Hey Witters - your 19 week bump is really quite something!!

I keep still getting comments about not looking pregnant -  I think people mean iti as a compliment, but NOT what I want to hear! Even the postman accused me of not showing at all this morning!


----------



## Witters

Hi again.  Yes, all day, I pop on and off, so my online staus is nothing to go by 

Your wedding sounds like great fun!  So nice to have everyone involved like that.  We did all the arranging ourselves, we didn't even get parents involved purely so that we knew what was going on and when.  We also made our own invites, order of services, place setting names etc, and must admit they all turned out great.  So, were you relaxed on your wedding day or were you in a complete panic?  By the sounds of it, you just took it all in your stride!

Thanks about my bump!  I am growing very attached to it   For giggles, I measured it last night around my belly button - which has actually popped out already!  Yuck!  Belly buttons make me cringe!!  Anyway, I was 85cm.  When I was in for OHSS, I reached 97cm, so still feel positively tiny!  I felt like I popped around 17 weeks, so as you follow in my footsteps, watch out for growing pains and a bigger belly any day now 

It is very sad about my friend.  After googling, it souds very bleak for her.  Basically it is a non benign cyst that is from the crown to mid back.  Being identicle, they both have it.  It was detected at her 12 week scan.  It does make me concerned about my two obiously, but as you say, it's very rare.  Usually caused by chromesomes or the fact that she is RH+ blood and had the shot for it.  It's just so hard to have such a knock like this.  She is so supportive and really deserves to be a mum.

The C shaped pillow is FAB!  I'm not sure where he got it from.  Safe foam or something he said, but I couldn't find it on google.  You know the full length body pillow?  Well, it's like that, only with a 'pillow' length part coming out at the top and another at the bottom.  It's great as you stick it between your knees and it really helps alleviate the pressure.  The length will then support your bump.  When you roll over, you can again stick it between your knees, and the long part will support your back.  I guess any full length one will help, as you can bend it into whatever position you'd like it to be in.


----------



## Cecilie

Ah - your wedding sounds lovely - all home made like mine - but without the chaos  

I think I found your pillow - is it the "C4 Cuddles" ( ) Thanks for the tip - I'm sure I'll get to the point where I'll totally get it and need one. At the moment my most essential bed time equipment is ear plugs!! I feel quite cofortable in bed still, but I do hear everyone talking about body pillows, so I've book marked your cuddle page and will go back to it. (It looks slightly sexual to me   Not sure how my DH will feel about me introducing a third party into bed!!)

I was thinking only this morning that I'm nowhere near as big as I was when I had OHSS. It's obscene that you're half way through a pregnancy with twins and you still have a long way to go before you get back to your OHSS bump size! Oh I'm so glad all that's over. One of the ladies I post with on my clinic board has just come out of hospital having OHSS, and poor girl sounds so emotionally drained and traumatised by the whole thing. It really is one of the total nightmares of IVF that doesn't really get talked about.

Your bellybutton! I thought they didn't pop till the babies were nearly cooked!! Belly buttons make me cringe a bit too. That was why I was glad they didn't make me have a laporoscopy  

Re your poor friend - I didn't know there was any risk attached to having the Rhesus negative injections?? Are you Rhesus positive? I am, so won;t have to have that jab...


----------



## Witters

That's it!!!!!  I was googling for ages and never found it!  I'm useless sometimes!  Honestly, it is a must!  When they say the model fell asleep part way through the photo shoot, I can totally understand it.  There is something about it that just sends you straight into zzzzzz land.  Slightly sexual  you missing something?     Oh, and I was more worried about your poor doggie than your hubby with the lack of space!

Your poor friend suffering with OHSS.  It was weird going back to the ward the other week, it really was like de ja vue and bought it all back to me.  Just thinking of what we went through and all those drips and blood tests.  Even that very first shower in a couple of weeks, that was the best part even though my tummy was still leaking out of the drainage hole!  Now that really DID make me cringe!

You were lucky not to have a lap done.  I've had two now.  Neither time did they find anything.  The second time they told me to stay on clomid, so it covered up all my PCOS symptoms   Hey ho, that's all in the past now.

I am bog standard O+ thank goodness.  It's nice to be 'average' for a change.  I get confused with all the Rhesus blood types and what needs to be done.  All I know is that she had some problems in the early part of her pregnancy and had to have a jab.  That could have been part of this problem, but it might not be.  Apparently, it is a very rare condition, especially this early on.


----------



## LizH

Hello

Cecilie - I got married one week before you on 7th June.  We were really lucky with the weather, it was a perfect summers day, but the day before and the day after it rained!  It seems ages ago, but this time 3 years ago I was busy with the wedding plans, as well as working and doing a uni course.  I'm glad things have calmed down a bit!

Witters - sorry to hear about your friend.  A close friend of mine has recently been through an upsetting time, she went for the 12 week scan, but they couldn't find a heartbeat.  The doctors did not know what had caused this, they said it might have been chromosones.  

I have my review appointment next week, so I'll let you know how we get on and what we decide to do next. 

Bye, Liz


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Hi Liz, aww, sorry about your friend   It must be so hard to get that far and not have any answers. Good luck with the appointment next week!!!


----------



## Cecilie

Hello  

Liz - sorry about your friend's sad news. Sounds like it might have been a blighted ovum? That happened to someone I know - he was really keen for me to have a 12 week scan to rule that out, but it's a bit different when you've already had a 6 week one - which they always do for IVF patients. Life is s fragile, isn't it? And nobody's more aware of that than us lot I suppose... Good luck with your review appointment   Hope you can make a plan for what's next...

Witters - the cuddly cushion just looks a bit like a husband substitute!! I'm sure that's just me... And yes, Odin will be totally unimpressed with an intruder in the bed  
Eugh - leaking drainage holes.. I have been very lucky - no abdominal holes for anything - OHSS drains or laps. 

The Fat Duck was amazing last night. We went with two other couples, including a friend who's on her 2ww. It was a scream - mad food. If you don't already know about the Fat DUck ahve a look at the web site www.fatduck.co.uk and check out the tasting menu, which is what we had. It was lovely to get dressed up too - and have a really special night out.


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Cecilie, I've never heard of the fat duck before.  It sounds very posh!  You must be more adventurous with your food than me, especially right now.  No way cold I have even contiplated snail soup!  We had BBQ pork and potatoe wedges last night.  It was the best meal I've enjoyed in months!!


----------



## Cecilie

Morning  

Glad your appetite's coming back Witters. I'm afarid I'm a total "eat anything gannett"! Especially now that all the weirdo cravings have gone. And I love tryng new foods, so Fat DUck was right up my street - not everyone's cup of tea though. But the egg and bacon ice cream was awesome! And actually the snail porridge - which I ddn't like the sound of -was really good!!

I was up at the crack of dawn this morning to treat a patient before and after her ET. Please send her some positive thoughts - it's her 5th IVF and she's decided it's to be her last....

Anyone anything good planned for the weekend? I'm working tomorrow, and might go and see my god daugther on Sunday.

C x


----------



## Witters

I hope the transfer goes well!  I bet she is emotionally drained after going through IVF 5 times.  She deserves her BFP!

I can only wish I'll become a gannet!   Mind you, I was never a big eater beforehand.

Nothing really going on this weekend other than generally getting ready for babies.  Lots to do, so lots of choice!  I just hope we get it all done in time!!


----------



## Cecilie

Is there loads of stuff I should be doing


----------



## Cecilie

Witters - I've gone off chocolate pretty much completely, but a couple of times have eaten something quite chocolatey - once a chocolate cheese cake and last night a chocolate covered caramel shortbread. Both times I've almost taken off - felt like I'd taken a Class A drug or something. I can't really describe it - it was partly quite a nice sensation - like a headrush, and partly a bit spooky. Have you had this


----------



## Witters

Ohh, weird about the chocolate   Never had that.  My only reaction to food is bringing it back up again   I would try to steer clear of chocolate if it makes you feel like that.  What about other sweet things?

We are getting the house in order.  New loo, clearing out junk, decorating...  You know, general panic stuff!  I think you're doing enough, I mean you're house is having a complete renovation!


----------



## Cecilie

Oh yeah - I can't do a lot in the house until we have some walls and ceilings... I'm planning to go offon maternity leave in June so will have a biti of pottering time before the baby arrives. It's a bit more full on planning for two... Will you have some help?

Yes - I'm avoiding chocolate but no, nothing else makes me feel like that... Maybe it's the caffeine?? I'd dread to think what would happen if I had a cup of coffee or a coke?!?!


----------



## Witters

Yeah, could be the caffine.  That would explain the 'high' feeling.  Definately steer clear of coke or coffee too!

Good for you for finishing in June.  You will have enough time to do the last minute tasks and enjoy the silence whilst it lasts   Other than the plumber 'helping' (he hasn't turned up this week) it is just really us doing it.  We have had several people offer their help, so once we reach a point where they can help, we'll pull them in.  I can't really do much (or rather DH won't allow me to) so up until now it has been him doing everything.


----------



## Cecilie

Your plumber is a bit of a case!

Don't worry, would only drink coke if I was on a desert island dying of thirst! and coffee is an occasional treat when not pg. Out of bounds completely now.

It just dawned on me that the arrival of this baby will prbably be much the same as my wedding - a bit home-spun and totally chaotic! Oh well. I suppose I can't change who I am!

I'm off till Tuesday now - so enjoy your weekend. glad your DH won't let you do too much. Best to put your feet up.

C x


----------



## LizH

Hi

Hope everyone is well and enjoying their week-end.

Cecilie - I saw one of the chef's from the Fat Duck on a cookery programme today.  The menu sounds very interesting!  Glad you enjoyed it.

Anyway, off to watch planet earth.

Liz


----------



## Yogi

Good morning ladies!!!!

We are back and thankfully all in one piece, just a bit achy and tired.

I can’t believe that when I woke up yesterday morning (first morning back) the place was covered in snow!!!  We never have snow here and I’d just left snow back in Bulgaria.

Anyway I’m back now and we had a super time but now I’m back to reality.

And on Saturday we are going to the hospital to start down regs which again brings with it lots of worries for me.  While I was away I had everything to suggest that I had ovulated back at my normal time of around day 13-14 which is great, however, when I did ICSI last year they started me down regging on cd21 and this time it is cd23 (which is really day 22 or 24 as they have day one as the first day of full bleeding)  So if I’ve ovulated at my normal time then I will only be down regging for 4 or 5 days when AF arrives, will this make a difference and mean I won’t down reg okay?  Or can I just keep down regging into AF with FET?

I must catch up on you all and I will post piccies later when I’ve uploaded them.

Love to you all

xxx


----------



## Witters

Mel, welcome back!  Glad you had a good time and are both in one piece still.  How did Sophie get on?  I was thinking of her.  So, finally, we are going into your FET!  I know you never thought it would ever happen at one point.  The down regging will all work out.  After ovulation, you body will naturally start to anyway, so it shouldn't cause issue.  They will either check with a scan or b/w to check you are down regged properly and if you are, start you on the HRT, if you aren't, you'll just continue to down reg until you are ready. You could down reg for months if you need to, it really won't hurt of have any adverse effect.  FET's are way easier and less invasive as the stimming of IVF.  Once you get that initial go ahead to start HRT, you should start to enjoy it rather than worry about it.

Liz, hi!  What recipe did you see being done from the Fat Duck?  They really are 'avante garde' dishes aren't they?

Cecilie,   about the chaotic birth.  I thought that was a done deal!   

We had a productive weekend.  DH built in the wall to the en-suite.  It really is starting to take shape now.  Oh, and Friday, the plumbers turned up.  Everything is working!  We can finally pee upstairs!!  Just need to finish it off wall and decorating wise.  It looks good.

Oh, we had a bit of an issue on Friday night.  We have a side gate that needs to be chained and locked to keep the dogs in.  The plumbers must have used it and not pulled the chain tight enough.  We let the dogs out before bed.  Took our eyes off them for a moment, went back to let them in and Maku came in but no sign of Nukka!  We then noticed that the gate was ajar, just enough for her to squeeze through.  Thank goodness Maku din't follow her.  Very suprised he didn't as it's usually him that escapes.  So, at 11pm, DH goes walking the streets armed with a torch, lead and squeeky toy!  No sign of her so he comes back and takes Maku with him incase she will come to him.  I was at home keeping guard, but nothing.  I go upstairs and look out of the window.  A few minutes later, I see a white dog running up the pavement.  I (carefully) get down the stairs, open the door and a big smiley face runs straight towards me!  Such relief!  I called DH and he was so grateful.  He was really worried that he wouldn't find her.  So, we finally get to bed at gone midnight!


----------



## Witters

Oh, Mel, pop back to the other group as Trixxie has had some good news.  She does need your positive thoughts too though...


----------



## Yogi

Sarah how scary!!!! I would have been in a state if Sophie had escaped but its so fab that she came back.  She knows where she is loved doesn't she.  Sophie was just fine in the kennels.  I hated leaving her and cried that morning when I got up and had to leave her but she's been fine.  They've walked her twice a day on big fields and had her off her lead running around and she came back.  She's probably now missing her two walks a day.  She's been eating fine too apparently.  She's been a bit wingy since she came back and very excited when we pulle dup at home and again this morning when she woke up and realised she was home.  I did miss her.

Thanks for the reassurance about down regging.  Its just sods law that they are down regging me later because my cycles have been later and now I'm pretty sure that this month its back to normal.  Got all the signs to suggest it is anyway.  So at least if AF does come after just 4 or 5 days of down regging I can keep down regging and all will be well.  Thanks

Thanks again xx


----------



## Cecilie

Morning All  

Hope everyone had a good weekend, despite doggie escapology... We don't have a fence round our garden, as Odin stays very close mostly. (He also doesn't poo in his own garden - waits till he's in the woods down the road, god love him). So far so good. Until last summer when he stopped coming to the shop every day as he now stays at home with DH. I think he missed the people coming and going all day so he now occasionally takes himself off to the pub. Our hamlet is tiny - 20 houses and the pub - and very little traffic, so it's fairly safe, but a bit annoying that he's started going down there without permission. He's 8 years old so we thought his behaviour patterns were set in stone by now. Oh, another thing about Odin - as soon as he hears a harmonica - on a record or in the flesh, he tips his head back and howls - it's the funniest thing!

Body update. I've weighed myself and have officially put on 2 stone since getting pg. Went for a bra fitting at the weekend - have increased from an A cup to a C. Hurray!!

I think I might have felt Bean moving around last night just after I'd gone to bed.... I got very excited, but couldn't be sure if it was Bean or not, so I didn't say anything to DH. Going for a check up tomorrow, so looking forward to hearing a heart beat!

Mel - glad you had a good holiday - good luck with startinig TX at the weekend  

Witters - the en suite sounds like it's coming together - great news. Lovely not to have to shlep up ad down stairs to the loo at night. Especially when you get bigger... One of my patients is expecting twins and is having buggy anxiety. Which did you go for in the end?

Re my chaotic birth - you're dead right - OF COURSE it was always going to be a done deal, and you being an organised, ordered person probably saw that coming a mile off, but me being me - it actually came as a bit of a surprise to me when the realisation dawned on me last weeek    It'll all come out in the wash I expect, but it's probably a good job I'm not having twins - I'm not together enough for that!!

C x


----------



## Yogi

Hey Cecille fab news about feeling baby move!!!!

If anyone wants to see my piccies and there are a few awful ones of me which I cringe at as I was drunk.  And DH piccies that are even worse as he was bladdered then I will PM you the link as they are on a website and if I post the link on here then everybody will end up looking at them and I may get some very funny PMs so just let me know.

xx


----------



## Witters

Mel, ohhhhh, yes please! PM me the link! Glad that sophie was well looked after. My two love it for all the activities that go on there. They come back and sleep for a day or two! It's very cute that she gave you such a nice welcome. It makes it all worth it just for that doesn't it? So, tell us, were you on your feet all the time or were there some 'slip over' incidents? 

Cecilie, Odin sounds like a perfect dog! Well, other than the recent pub trips! Ours are the opposite, they only poo in our garden. They are way too busy to go when they are out on a walk! Still, it saves us having to worry about a pooper scooper  How funny about the howling! I just love watching them, they get into a beautiful posiion don't they? Did I ever tell you that when I told DH of our BFP, the dogs were outside, but suddenly started howling in unison? It was really freaky, yet so cute at the same time.

I can't believe you've beaten me on the boobage! I've gone from an A to a B and feel very proud at that. It's nice to have a bit of shape isn't it? I just love my preggo body  I'm sure you did feel the baby move. Over the next few weeks it will be very obvious and is so nice. DH can feel them pretty regularly now too which is lovely.

Buggies... So many questions to answer before you even think about them. She needs to think about how big her boot in her car is first of all. Double buggies are obviously much bigger than singles. Then if you want side by side or tandem. Will she be wanting to take the buggy inside, then unload the babies, or will she unload them then go back and fold it up to store? Will it fit through the front door? Try them out. Side by sides are easier to push and control, but tamdems are perhaps better for shopping if the aisles are narrow. Snag with tandems is that only the rear seat is suitable for a newborn. The front seat doesn't recline. You can substitute it for a car seat, but remember that they shouldn't be left in them for long periods.

For us, we prefered the side by side. Ours is 75cm wide, which isn't much on a standard single. We found it much easier to push and manouver too. We also didn't like the car seat idea. Although some aim for that as a convienience thing so they won't have to be disturbed from car to buggy or vice versa. Anyway, we went for the XTS twin Twister. One like this:


----------



## Yogi

Actually I was mostly on my feet!!! Cos I can ice stake I've been told thats what makes my balance easier.  There was one time on a run when I was going to cross over the top of a scary run and I couldn't stop and control my speed so rather than wipe a load of people out I through myself ont eh floor  

Anyway one link coming over to you Sarah but I warn you there are some dodgy photos on there.


----------



## Yogi

Meant to ask as well, you know what you said Sarah about it won't matter if I get af like after only 4 or 5 days of down reg, well if that happens and then they do the blood tests and it shows I've not down regged so I must keep on, will my body then not start to try and get ready to ovulate again and then AF arrive again or will the burselin and HRT take over all that.  I guess I'm just worrying as normal   and thinking well my womb lining may break down and not be thick enough because down reg wasn't successful etc.

Sorry girls you know me by now always worrying.


----------



## Cecilie

Mel - yes please PM me your pics - would love to see them! I'm just trying to organise a family holiday (us and three other families) to go skiing in a year's time - super organised for me    Butu I'm really dying to ski so I'm being quite keen. Your pics will whet my appetite!

Witters - thanks for the buggy info. I'll suggest to patient. I think she's checked out every option under the sun but is very frustrated by all the limitations when there's 2. She has the added complication of a one year old in addition (she'll have three under 18 months    ) .

Yes you did tell us that your two howled when you got your BFP. Dogs are funny aren't they? Definitely have a sixth sense... someone was  telling e at the weekend that their dog - who always went everywhere with her - had refused to get in the car one day,choosing to stay home alone instead, and on that particular journey she had an accident, turning the car on its roof into a ditch.. Luckily she and her son were both unharmed - but the dog obviously sensed trouble ahead. Odin's been like that about one or two people actually - he's always really over friendly, but twice he's been really wary of a person - they must have been totally dodgy people!

Sorry about the boobage - but if you'd put on loads of weight instead of having morning sickness, you too could be a C cup   I'm sure you'll be overtaking me before very long. I can't keep putting on weight at this rate otherwise I'll be a beached whale come August!!! But yes, I'm loving having some shape and a bit of cleavage to show off!!

I hope it was Bean kicking. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Yogi

Okay you two I've sent you both the link!!!

I do hate some of those photos where I have had far too much to drink!


----------



## Cecilie

Thanks Mel. Great pics! You don't look drunk on any of them... Love your snazzy powder blue outfit. I've got this purple all in one ski suit that I've had since the 80s, which my DH calls my Barbie suit. It's awful and so old fashioned, but it's as good as the day I bought it so I can't bring myself to get rid of it


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hi there !

Hope your all ok ??

I know this has been covered before , but HOPEFULLY im having FET next week and i was wondering ........ all you 'positive' ladies ....what did you do on your 2ww ??

Did you work/carry on as normal ??..........

Im hoping to have the 1st week off work but might HAVE to go in for the 2nd ...... any advice ??

Thank you 

Love Hope 2 B XXXXXXXXx


----------



## Yogi

Hi Hope, I will have the first week off hopefully and then go back (as long as I get that far).  Good Luck

Cecille oh god yes I'm far too drunk in the ones where I'm trying to hold DH up.  My favourites are the close up ones of us at the top of the mountain where we held the camera away from us and took the picture.


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Hope

Loads of luck and dust for your FET      

On my 2ww I had total bed rest for three days then took it really easy for the rest of the 2ww. I think 1 week off and then 2nd week going back to work but not doing anything strenuous is fine. The point about the rest is to avoid diverting the blood away from the uterus. So the key after your 3 days in bed is to avoid doing anything that makes you out of breath - and no lifting or pushing. 

I also had acupuncture leading up to and just before/after FET.  I ate brazil nuts and drank a small glass of pressed pineapple juice each day - these are meant to help with implantation.

I'd recommend Zita West's book about fertility and conception -  loads of sensible advice.

Good luck - keep us posted!
C x


----------



## Witters

Mel, thanks for the link, you look great, just like a pro!  The scenery is stunning.  I would have just stayed at the top, soaking in the view all day   I too love your powder blue outfit, very nice.  I did chuckle at you throwing yourself over to stop so you wouldn't plow into a group of people!  I'm sure that needed more expertise oddly enough though!

As for down regging, AF will come when your body is ready.  She may be early, she may be late, she may be on time.  You will be checked around day 3 or 4 to make sure you are down regged.  If you are, great, you will get your schedual.  If you aren't, you'll stay on the down regging meds for a little longer and will be checked again.  If you are on the meds - which you will be, your body will not have the hormones to ovulate, really no worries about that.  The meds will totally take over your cycle.  Remember, you can do a natural FET, so even if you do ovulate by yourself, you should be monitored around that time anyway, and the transfer will go ahead as planned.  Really, no need to worry, and being on a medicated cycle, it really is most likely that even your body will do as it's told.  Mine did!  It's far less invasive and much more predictable.  Cecilie and I followed vertually the exact treatment cycle - to the day!  We are at different clinics and our bodies work and respond in different ways.  Honestly, try not to worry, enjoy it!!

Cecilie, did you find anything of interest on the holiday front?  I can just see your baby in a cute little snow suit sporting a red little nose!  Cute!!  3 under 18 months, good luck to her!!!  You can get little attachments for buggies, either seats or stand ons.  If I were her, I'd only go out somewhere needing a buggy when I have some help   Weightwise, I'm not doing badly.  I started off at 124lbs, dropped to 117lbs and am now at 128lbs.  Would that be classed as putting on 4lbs (from pre pregnancy) or 11lbs (from lowest point)?  Cute and clever doggie stories.  They really do have a 6th sense, I'm sure of it.

Hi there Hope!  Good luck for your FET!!  In my 2WW, I did as little as I could.  It was my only frosties, and my first and last chance as I hyper stimmed and am scared to try a fresh cycle again due to how I reacted to the meds.  My doctor said to rest the rest of the day and then just take it easy, but get on with life, just taking care not to lift anything too heavy or strain my body in some way.  For my own sanity, I needed no reasons to look back on wishing I'd done it differently and blaming myself if it didn't work.  So I put myself on bedrest for about 4 days.  The rest of that week, I just took it easy sitting around the house.  The second week, I went to work, but was sat down all day as I'm in office admin.    I think so long as you are aware of what you are doing, you should do whatever you feel right.  Make sure you keep up with your fluids, don't lift anything and don't get yourself too hot, (bath etc) you will be fine.  Just treat yourself as if you were pregnant basically.  No hard deal as you will be until proven otherwise!  .... Hold onto that thought!  Keep us posted with how you are


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !!

THANK YOU for your replies  !! ................

Starting to feel nervous & excited now ...... not ovulated yet , got next scan tommorrow ....... 

Hope your all well ??

Love Hope XXXXXx


----------



## Flo-jo

Hi, I am new to this thread.  Been going through IVF and had EC yesterday, all well & good but far too many eggs collected (34) and I have OHSS so they can not ET.  Waiting to hear how many eggs fertilised, I am on an egg sharing program so half have gone so left with 17.

I am advised it might be a couple of months before FET so does anyone have any advise, how to avoid the OHSS developing too far, what th FET is all about and how to maximise the chances of success at FET etc

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters

Hi Flo-Jo! Sorry that you are experiencing the dreaded OHSS  You have come to the right place as we all understand. I had 34 follies which gave us 25 eggs. I think they were very poor quality as only 5 fertilsed and 3 went on to day 2/3. I had severe OHSS and was admitted to hospital for 2 weeks - 1 week being in ICU. I hope you don't get to that stage. The only thing you can do is to keep drinking water and milk and eat a high protein diet. Any signs of OHSS and you should call the doctor immediately.

My first signs were loss of appitite, physically not being able to drink, feeling very bloated and almost seeing my belly expand before my eyes - very firm to the touch too. I felt and was sick, couldn't pee or poo and generally felt awful. The only way I would feel almost comfortable was to lay flat in bed, my body physically wouldn't bend. I just wanted to cry all the time. Any of these signs and get yourself to the hospital. I had collection on the Monday and by the Tuesday night, I was in hospital.

Once in hospital (_if_ you get that far) they'll do general obs and take loads of blood from you. My blood chemestry was totally out of wack and I needed loads of drips and oxygen. They will try that first and hope you respond. I didn't and so had to have a tummy drain. From that moment on, I felt so much better!

The good thing with OHSS is that it will get better. Once AF arrives, you will get better as quick as you fell ill. After you recover, you will need to wait atleast one compete cycle. I say atleast one complete cycle as most likely your next one will be long and possibly have a cyst or two. Nothing that wont sort itself out, but each of us in this group have found that happened. My cycle was 72 days for example and on day 50 odd, there was still a 4cm cyst. I waited for AF to arrive naturally then did my FET. Transferred 2 and both stuck  There is still hope for you!!!     

I hope you are feeling OK today


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Ladies  

Hope - loads of luck to you for your scan tomorrow and your FET  

Flo-Jo - welcome to the thread. Sorry you've hyperstimulated, but well done on getting to EC    Fingers crossed that loads fertilise    I had 30 eggs collected last August, of which 10 fertilised and were frozen. My OHSS wasn't as sever as Witters', I had the bloating (looked 7 months pregnant), and vomiting and diarrhoea, couldn't move and had trouble breathing and drinking. I was able to stay at home until I got better though, luckily. I can't add a lot to Witters' very comprehensive advice, except for the importance of lying down and staying still until well after you think you're well enough to get up. I tried to get up and back to normal too soon and the OHSS symptoms made a come-back.  Also, my clinic said that eggs can help, but they didn't know why... And as Witters says - don't hesitate to call the clinic if you start getting symptoms. OHSS can be very serious, so don't take it lightly - better safe than sorry!  

My story post FET is also a happy one. They had to defrost 5 embies to get 2 good ones; both implanted but I lost one at 6 weeks, but am now 18 weeks pregnant and happier about it for every day that goes by! So I hope you'll have the same positive experience    The stats for FET successes are not as good as for fresh cycles, but I chose to ignore that and be as positive as possible about my transfer. Someone has to be in that 25% of FET successes!! Also, 25% is apparently the chance a "normal" fertile couple has of conceiving in any given month. So 25% is good and normal!!

Witters - how are you?    I thought I felt Bean again last night in bed, but really wasn't sure.... I had a routine ante-natal appt with my GP this morning. It should just have been a straightforward BP, urine, abdominal palpation and check for a heartbeat, but turned into a bit of a drama. She tried 2 different Doppler machines on me and couldn't find a heartbeat. I assumed it was just the position of the baby so didn't worry, but she got straight on the phone to the maternity unit at the hospital and asked them to see me for further screening. So I managed to hold it together in the surgery but as soon as I was out the door I was in floods of tears - total panic. Luckily DH was with me because he wanted to hear Bean's heartbeat, so he drove the half an hour to the hospital - me in a state, thinking the worst and wondering what on earth I'd do if Bean had died in there... Anyway, the lovely midwife at the hospital found the heartbeat straight away with a normal Doppler. Phew!! Loads more tears - relief and happiness this time. 

Liz - hello! How are you?

Mel - hope you're feeling calmer about the down-regging AF thing. I think you need to put a bit more trust in your clinic. They've done this thousands of times, so they'll do a good job for you. Try not to worry so much. Focus on sending some good positive energy to your uterus...   Good luck with the DR drugs at the weekend


----------



## Flo-jo

Cecile & Witters, many thanks - I will take it easy.  Have to say I am most comfortable in one place, as soon as I start moving around it hurts, getting very bloated later on in the day but drinking loads of water & milk & eating protein.  I suppose I will just have to see how I go.

So pleased to hear good news from both of you about the FET as well - next hurdle is waiting to hear from the clinic as to fertilization.

Fingers crossed   

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters

Flo-Jo, Cecilie ,ade a goods point in staying on bed rest.  I was on complete bedrest as in 24/7 as I had a catheter in.  Also got some bed sores to go with it though   I felt like an old woman, especially when it took me a good half hour to get into a chair.  My legs were having none of it!  I'm sending positive fertilisation vibes to your embies.  You've done a wonderful thing in donating your eggs!  Just monitor your fluid inpututput ratio, if you don't think you're peeing much out, get straight on that phone!

Cecilie!!!!  You poor thing!  What a scare   Especially as you were doing so well thinking just what a naughty, awkward bean you have and nothing more.  Good to hear you were right.  Naughty bean!!  I'm glad you got to hear the heart beat in the end.  Those first few seconds after a scare like that of them searching for it take forever don't they?  Too bad you didn't get a sneaky peek in an u/s though.  I feel very spoilt.  I bet you did feel bean moving!  The light ones kind of feel like a muscle spasm or a bubble of air rolling over.  Mine are getting stronger now and it's obvious what it is.  We played some music to them last night and it was almost as if they were dansing in there!  Too cute 

Mel, how are you today?  

Hope,    for your FET!!


----------



## Cecilie

Flo-Jo, big fertilisation vibes to your embies  
When will you hear? My clinic usually lets us know 24 hours after EC. Hope you don't have too long to wait. Let us know what happens!

Witters - I was so happy to hear that heartbeat. Im really not that fussed about seeing the baby though - funny, isn't it? So I didn't mind not having a scan. The midwife was brilliant, so it was actually really positive going to the hospital in the end. She printed out some advice about optimum positioning of the foetus (she got very excited when I told her I wanted a home birth, so was giving me lots of good advice), and then told me to burn any copies of the Contented Baby books by Gina Ford... Woman after my own heart. The midwife that is, not Gina Ford.


----------



## Flo-jo

Hi Girls

Well heard from the clinic, 5 have fertilized and are frozen as we speak, one more was mature and there were plenty at other stages so they are giving them another 24 hours although we're not holding out to much hope for any more frosties.  I was pretty down that we went from 34-17 (although we knew that was going to happen) but 17 to 5 was very disheartening but then I only need one to get pg

Keeping up the fluids, resting as much as possible.

Best of luck to you both - any more development tomorrow I'll let you know.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters

Argh!!  I just wrote a really long post and lost it!   I am using a laptop without a mouse and that silly square sensor thing just doesn't agee with what  I ask it to do!  Yep, total user error 

Long story short, I was wittering on about how I like scans as they fascinate me, how I haven't read any books, just flicked through them.  I find that viewing posts on here are more useful as you get real experiences and different points of view.  Also asked if Cecilie has bought any baby things yet?  We have been good, went out shopping earlier and walked straight past the baby stuff.  MIL on the otherhand was very guilty as she had bought some blankets.  She walked past them a few times before giving in.  As it happens they are lovely and totally what we would have chosen.  She also has had her knitting needles going!  So far we have some cardies and hooded shawls.  She is racing through in fear of running out of time!


----------



## Witters

Flo-Jo, remember I had 5 from 25?  Only that was all (no other potentials over time) and only 3 made it to be frozen.  I know that disappointment.  Look where I am now though   Personally, I think you've done great!  You are the proud mum of frosty quintuplets and can now relax and get well again 

It sounds like you are doing well and looking after yourself, so hopefully your OHSS will stay mild and not progress.  Keep us posted on how you and your other potential embies are doing


----------



## LizH

Hello

Flo-jo - welcome to this thread!  Sorry to hear that you cannot go ahead with ET, it's frustrating isn't it?  I had 36 eggs collected and out of the ones that fertilised only 13 were good enough to freeze, so don't be too dissappointed about the number of your embryos.  I think you are very kind to donate half of your eggs.  I think Witters and Cecilie have covered everything you need to know about OHSS etc.  Hope you are OK.

Cecilie - oh no, what a thing to go through!  Glad everything is well.

Hope to B - good luck for your FET.  When I had my FET's I took the week off work and returned to work for the second week.  Unfortunately I've had two BFN's, but I hope to have one more go soon.

Hi to Witters and Yogi.

Had my consultation yesterday, we have decided to go ahead and have one more FET with our remaining frosties.  Hopefully this should be around May as the clinic are busy at the moment.

Bye for now, Liz


----------



## Witters

Hi Liz!  Great that you will have another go.  Believe me, I will start to do the 'Liz will be preggo waddle' starting today right through to your test day.  You really deserve this to be third time lucky after all that you have been through


----------



## Witters

Morning ladies!


----------



## Chris F

Morning everyone

Just to let you know that I am still around, although had a really hectic couple of weeks, had my CPC exam last Friday which didn't go that well, our mare eventually foaled in the very early hours of sunday morning and for the first 24 hours everything was alright, but the mare took a turn for the worst on Monday morning, she is slowly pulling through now, touch and go and honestly thought that the foal was going to be hand reared.  I then got a cold on Tuesday, think the worst of it is over now hopefully. Away to Peterborough tomorrow with our Stallion and so much to do today, got the horsebox and harness to sort out, and finally next Tuesday I am away for my laporoscopy, if this cold is away.  So that's little old me, still here, still checking in.

Love Chris F


----------



## Witters

Hi Chris!  Sounds like you have been really busy!  Sorry to hear that your mare is so poorly, that must be extra hard with a newborn foal dependant on her too.  I'm glad she's pulling through now.  Sorry the exam didn't go as well as you'd hoped.  When will you get the results?  I hope you scrape by ok   

Best of luck with your stallion tomorrow!  I hope the weather stays dry for you.  How does he behave at shows?  Is he after all the mares or fairly good?  The hackney stallions were just scatty full stop!

Then you have your lap on Tuesday.  Busy, busy times for you!  Is this the first?  Remember those loose clothes and stock up on DVD's and magazines.  I hope it goes well.


----------



## Yogi

Hey Girls!!!!

Liz it is great that you will give FET another go - third time lucky  

Chris gosh you do sound like you have been busy with the horses and good luck for your lap next week.  I'll be thinking of you.

Cecille and Sarah - hello mummies to be how are you two today

Flo-Jo welcome to the tread these girls are lovely.  I've not done FET yet due to start on Saturday all being well.  I had ICSI drugs last NOvember and had a freeze all due to OHSS but fortunately with lots of bed rest and water my OHSS stayed mild.

Hope- Hi how are you.

Girls, I rang the hospital this morning to speak to the embryologist department.  I just wanted to ask general questions so they didn't get my notes out.  I asked how they woudl go about defrosting and they said that as I had 5 frosties and we want 2 back they would thaw 2 at a time to try and get two to put back.  They say there is a 65%/70% chance of them surviving the thaw and going on to divide the next day.  I'd not thought of that really, so not only do they need to survive but also go on to divide.  HOpe they are fighters and want to make it to their mummy.  I saw the vials that our embies are stored in but what I didn't ask is - are the embies all stored in separate vials??  Does anyone know as I'm curious.  I hope they are so they can take two out and then if say one survives and the other doesn't they then only have to take one more out and not two (as two are in one vial).  Anyone know.

Anyway must get on.

xx


----------



## Witters

Hi Mel, glad you spoke to the embryologist.  It all depends on the clinic as to how they store them.  I think generally they are stored in pairs, or one singularly if there is an odd number.  We had 3 and were told we could thaw two and keep one, but we chose to thaw all 3 and pick the best two.  Generally, if they thaw OK, they should start to divide over the next few days.  They can loose cells and still be perfectly viable.  So long as they don't loose more than half.  You froze at 2 cell right?  So if they survive at all, they'll be either a one or two cell, so they should be fine.  As I said before, that was the most scary thing for me, so I understand you on your worries over this one.  I bet I was just as bad if not worse than you!  Just think positive, it is very rare if none survive the thaw.  It does happen, but you have to be very unlucky.


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Sarah

I rang back to check and was told that they store them all seperately.  Again they didn't check my notes so this must be common procedure.  Ours were stored at the one cell stage I think.  Basically the day after EC I rang and was told they had fertilsied and then they were frozen at that point.  I believe this is a good stage to be frozen at for thawing purposes but yes we could be unlucky and loose them all  

Very scary    But all I can do is hope and pray and hope and pray a bit more.  I know of two ladies in particular one had 8 frosties and the other 10 frosties and they both lost all theres in the thaw.


----------



## Flo-jo

Final update from me, 1 more in the freezer to make 6 so feeling slightly happier.  Concentrating now on feeling better.

LOL

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Yogi

Flo-jo thats great news  

As I say I recommend bed rest and lots of water, I swear that is what kept my OHSS mild.

Hope you feel better soon.

xx


----------



## Witters

It happened again!   I had written a long post again, hit submit and FF's server went down.  I patiently waited to refresh, but the session timed out or something   I must learn to copy long posts to save this frustration!

Flo-Jo, great news on the extra frostie!  Tell us, how are you feeling today?  I hope symptoms are subsiding for you 

Mel, I had written lots just now, but don't have the time now.  Long story short, keep positive!  You only tend to hear some success stories, but you always hear every single failure story.  Yes, thawing is a risk, but it is perfectly doable, have faith in your frosties.  They were frozen at their strongest stage, so you have every chance that you will get two to go back.


----------



## Cecilie

Hi - I had the same problem as you Witters, but luckily I did save my post before I posted - something I learned the hard way.... SO sorry some of the below stuff is out of date now. Glad you got an extra frostie Flo Jo. Get well soon!!

Morning Ladies  

Flo-Jo well done on your 5 frosties! Remember that we're kucky to have frosties at all. My clinic says that only 30% of their couples produce embies that are good enough to freeze at all... ANd as you say - it only takes one! (Or two if you're lucky, like Witters  ) Any news today on the borderline embies?

Witters - hello Lovely   How are you today? Agree about the books - I'm not really reading an awful lot - just The Gentle Birth Method and Zeta West's Natural Pregnancy. The Gina Ford book I mentioned in my last post is about a particular style of parenting which basically forces new born babies to stick to a routine - Gina Ford's routine, not the baby's. It's loads of controlled crying and waking the baby up to feed it at the times prescribed by Gina Ford. The point of it is to get the baby sleeping through the night asap and to reclaim your "life". Not my bag at all. I'm a fan of demand feeding and attachment parenting - don't care if that means my life will revolve totally around the baby for thhe first year. Isn't that the whole point? If I didn't want my life to change I wouldn't have had a baby!!  

Sorry for the rant    No - I've not bought any baby things. I haven't even been tempted - isn't it funny? I've been even more deliberate about walking past all the baby things than I was before I got pregnant. I've looked into baby bjorns on the internet and looked at catalogues for baby things, but not actually bought anything. I think it STILL hasn't really sunk in that I'm actually having a baby. I felt like a fraud yesterday in the maternity ward at the hospital. I was looking at the other pregnant women in there thinking that I shouldn't be there, because I'm not properly pregnant - not like the rest of them. What a freak I am   Going there and being treated like a proper pregnant person by the midwife made it more real. .. I might nuy some baby things after the 20 week mark. And I keep meaning to get knitting. I'm a bit rubbish at knitting though!

Liz - glad you've had your review meeting and that you've made a decision to have another FET with your remaining frosties. I, like, Witters will be doing the fertility dance for you till you get your BFP. You do so deserve it - it must be your turn now      

Chris - sorry about your exam, hope it went better than you think   How did your DH think he did? Good luck at the show   And positive healing vibes to your mare and her little one. 

Mel - it's great that your clinic freeze single embies. Mine freeze in batches of 2s and 3s... Try not to think about losing your frosties. Hopefully the clinic wouldn't have frozen them if they didn't think they were good enough to survive the thaw/freeze process. That's how my clinic operates, anyway. They say that they have really strict criteria for freezing to avoid the devastation that no surviving embies causes...

My news - well, I've got a whole fresh feeling of how totally lucky I am and how truly miraculous Bean is after yesterday's experience. So I'm feeling so happy and fortunate today... Life is good!  

I had organised a get-together for the FF ladies on my clinic thread for tonight. We had originally 8 very enthusiastic people coming, and gradually they've all dropped out one by one, so that's not happening now. Instead I'm going out with my friend who was having her EC/ET same week as me back in November. Do you remember? She ended up with no embies at all - so disappointing. But she's just had a BFP from her latest ICSI, so we're going out to celebrate


----------



## Yogi

Thanks girls I will have faith in my frosties - they will make it for mummy!!!!

I can't write now as I've gotta get on with work but I really appreciate your positive comments.  Roll on the beginning of FET!


----------



## Flo-jo

Hi Girls

Just feeling so bloated today.  I am fine if I am lying down but then I get this wave of pain and if i get up i feel huge.  Last night I was in so much pain, never had anything like it before.  I have this wonderful wheat bag which I warm up in the microwave so had that down my trousers to help slightly.  Drinking loads of water & milk, high protein meals and peeing lots which i take it is a good sign.  

The clinic told me I should expect to feel rough today and probably tomorrow because of the number of eggs they removed but that I should get better by the weekend and if not to get in touch with them if I start to feel worse.

Cecile, I didn't ask about the borderline ones today, just so happy to get a 6th one frozen and as they didn't mention it I am assuming no joy.  I am back in for a consultation on Monday - to be honest, i am assuming nothing will come of them but if they do progress it will be a bonus.


----------



## Witters

Mel, great to see you positive!  that's what we all need to see 

Cecilie, alright show off, just coz you're sensible and copy your posts!  It's happened twice in two days, you would have thought I'd learnt   I've heard all about Gina Ford's way of doing things.  I must admit, I'm not commiting to any way right now.  I'm going to take it as it comes and learn togeter.  My way will be the best way that suits my whole family.  As you say, I'm going to enjoy my children for what they are and not transform them into robots if I can help it.  But, if needs must, I'm sure I'll be up for trying anything!

Just have to ask you something, how can you be 'not properly pregnant'?    I bet you fit in as well as all the other 'proper preggo's'!  As for knitting, I am the worlds worst!  My mum and my nan tried to teach me when I was younger but I couldn't get the hang of it.  I kept dropping stitches so my scarves looked more like triangular flags!!  I could never in this world follow a pattern.


----------



## Witters

Flo-Jo, sounds like you are doing great!  You had lots of eggs, so will feel bloated and uncomfortable.  It's nasty isn't it?  You just can't get away from yourself.  So long as you are still peeing, that's positive.  Lets hope you are about to be over the worst any day now.  Keep resting, drinking and listening to your body


----------



## Cecilie

Flo-Jo - Hope you feel better very soon. Don't move around any more than you have to though. Are you posting from bed? Hope so.

Witters - the "not properly pregnant" thing is weird. Don't you feel like that?? I think it's partly because I'm still half worried it's all going to be taken away from me any day now, and maybe partly because I still don't really look pg and I haven't felt the baby move yet. I'm feeling more and more pg every day though!! 

Mel - ditto Witters' comment! It's really important to stay positive!


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, I do feel pregnant now, but as you say, only really since my belly has started to grow and I have felt them move.  I guess I do know what you mean, I just didn't think about it much.  Then again, I haven't been sat in a waiting room full of preggo's either. So far I've been lucky and it's either just been me or other people with a flat somache


----------



## Chris F

Nearly sorted for tomorrow, still got harness to clean.  Don't get exam results through for 8 weeks, I can resit in June if need be.  Our stallion has just had a bath, think I got more wet than him.  Mares and stallions are on two different days at the show, and there stable blocks are well away from each other. 

Got my bag nearly packed for next week, with loose bottoms and plenty of books and mags.

Speak soon, probably will be next week some time 

Love Chris
xxx


----------



## Witters

Good luck Chris!!!  We'll be thinking of you!!!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Good Evening Ladies !!  

How are you all ?? Hope your all ok  

Scan was ok (ish) this morning .......but my doc was concerned that my lining is really still quite thin , and my 1 main follie is only 12mm ...... he asked if i'd used my ovulation sticks which i have for the last 2 days but no surge yet last time i did FET didnt get it till day 16..........IM ON DAY 13 of cycle ........ gota go back on Sunday for another scan but to phone if i get a surge before then ........

I might be paraniod but i felt he was quite concerned ...asked me if i'd been under alot of stress lately ....

Hope your all ok 

Love Hope XXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Witters

Hope, hoping for that surge soon!  Just remember, doctors go by ovulation being on CD14, so CD13 would show a surge, bigger follies and thicker lining.  You obviously ovulate slightly later, so I wouldn't worry if this is normal for you.  I hope Sunday's scan will be more positive.  Oh, and he asked you if you are stressed?  You are going through treatment that you want so badly to work, so yes, you are under stress!  Of which will contribute in a delayed ovulation too, so I really wouldn't worry just yet


----------



## Hope 2 B

Thanks Witters !! 


Im actually the least stressed ive been for ages ....lots of DH family problems ...but im just having to switch off to it now .......

Love Hope XXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Good for you Hope!!


----------



## Cecilie

Morning Ladies  

Hope - good luck for the weekend scan. I'm sure Witters is right about the Dr assuming you're a day 14 ovulater. They seem to find it impossible to get their heads round everyone's cycle being different  

Witters - hi, how you doing? 

I'm good this morning, if a little fed up with the shop.... We have a problem with the drains - so it just stinks, and I can't work out where it's coming from and the plumber can't get here for a while... Also, DH is overworked to the extreme at the moment so I'm doing his day in the shop tomorrow - which I had actually booked off - ie not booked any patients, because I'm knackered and really wanted a day off... SO I've got to sit here in the cabbage smell for an extra day and will only get one day off this week too, having hoped to have a proper weekend for a change    I feel guilty for moaning though, as DH has been working a 7 day week for months now.

Sorry for my complaining! I'm very happy really - just tired!

C x


----------



## Witters

Awwww, sorry for the extra hours Cecilie   I hope the drains get sorted, that can't be nice to sit there all day with that kind of smell lingering.  You try to have a long sleep in on Sunday, it's amazing how much extra sleep you really need now.

I just had to take my car for an MOT test to get the road tax renewed.  Normally I'm pretty organised with them, but my Jeep slipped the net and it was over due by a few months - whoops!  Anyway, thankfully it flew straight through with no issues, so we are all up to date and legal again


----------



## Cecilie

I can't believe you did that with your MOT!!! That's my job. I'm always behind with stuff like that, and DH is even worse than me. Unfortunately both our cars are registered to me, so I get these letters relating to DH's landrover about parking fines and road tax not paid. Nightmare!!


----------



## Yogi

ladies

You are very chatty today.

Hope - Good luck for your scan and I hope all goes to plan.  I'm not very knowledgable with surges and thinks but you have the advice of our expert Sarah.  She is amazing  

Cecille - So sorry you have stinky drains and have to work and extra day.  And in my opinion you have reason to be fed up about it.  You are pregnant for goodness sake and I know its not an illness but you need good rest.  So dont' feel bad about complaining as DH has done 7 days.  He's not pregnant.  I hope it settles down soon so you get more time to rest.

Sarah - That really doesn't sound like you to have let your MOT slip by.  But again you have good reason - isn't it called pregnancy brain.  Thank god it flew straight through.

Well I hope I get to the hospital tomorrow and we can go ahead with starting the injections as planned.  Is there anything I should be doing, I mean with the ICSI last year I was drinking tons of water and eating lots of protein etc.  This time I guess I can just relax through it all can I and not drink like a fish.  I'm so amprehensive and excited ooh....  DH said to me last night that he's looking forward to being a daddy and hopes the FET works - so unusal for him to say such things but still brings a tear to my eye now but then I am just a softy.

Well on with work.

Have a lovely weekend all of you

xx


----------



## Witters

Mel, obviously keeping up your fluid intake is always a good idea, but no, with FET, it's not necesary.  When pregnant, you will need to drink plenty, so it might be an idea to get in the habit now  How cute of your DH to say that!  Does he know something we all have to wait a month for? 

Cecilie, all the cars and important stuff are in DH's name, but he refuses to open post, so I get all the 'good' things regardless!  Atleast I know what's what though, he's really not organised when paperwork is concerned.  We all have our 'specialities' I suppose and it's great that we cover all options.

Yes, I felt awful about the MOT, normally I set up reminders or have them due shortly before the tax is due.  The jeep just slipped the net.  Still, it's all in line again now.  It was serviced not long ago and I think I was relating that to the MOT.  Stupid me was searching for ages for the illusive in date MOT certificate!!


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Sarah!

And gosh no DH is certaintly not in the know about anything we don't know.  He didn't say it because he's so sure the FET will work.  Its just unusual for DH to show his feelings he normally keeps them hidden away and through the treatment its felt like I've wanted it more than him.  So just to hear him say that was SO lovely I can't describe it.  It just meant alot to me and I was so happy to hear him say it I just wanted to tell you all.  So no its not that he's taking it for granted or complacent that it will work.  If anything he's the other way and keeps grounded and prepares for the worst.  So sorry if it came across that way.


----------



## Cecilie

Witters - I was teasing about the MOT - it was just mock shock horror, as it's so unlike you and so very like me!! As I said I'm always late with that stuff, so you'll have to do better than that for me to be impressed! Maybe drive around uninsured and with no MOT or tax. That might do it... At this point in time I'm late paying my tax bill, telephone bill and a fine for late road tax payment...Oh dear. That does sound quite bad. Must try harder. Just can't get excited about admin and finances and DH is even worse 

Mel - I have evrything crossed for your impending FET cycle. Bless your DH - it's so sweet when they say stuff like that. 
I would keep up the water, but not bother with the milk, and just eat as healthily as you can. Organic and fresh - not pre-prepared or processed. And don't forget your ante-natal vitamins. And avoid coffee, alcohol and carbonated drinks...

I've got  my new maternity jeas on today and when I stand up they're fine and dandy. As soon as I bend over or squat down I get the most outrageous builders bum going on.   So maybe the low-cut under-the-bump jeans weren't such a fantastic idea after all


----------



## Cecilie

Witters - by the way - have you decided on ante natal classes yet? I've just enrolled in NCT classes - which is 2 fullish days in July. I might also do active birth yoga classes if I can work it out - hopefully I'll go with my friend who's just had her long awaited BFP, butu it's quite a log drive - about 50mins, so will have to wait till I'm on maternity leave I think. 

Mel - thanks for your suppoortive words about my "I'm knackered" moan!! I'm planning to go on maternity leave in the middle of June - two whole months before the baby's due - so I hope to catch up on my rest and lolling about then!


----------



## Yogi

Hey Cecille thanks for that image    I loath builders bums

How lovely that you get two months off before baby is born that will be wonderful and give you loads of time to rest for the birth.

Thanks for the tips of what to eat too, I don't do caffeine anyway, haven't for a longggg time.


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !!

How are you all ??

Hope your all ok  


Well day 15 of cycle for me and still not ovulated ........ grrr .....got scan tommorrow morning to see whats going on .....got a feeling they might have to abandon things this month ?

How are you ??

Love Hope XXXXXXXX


----------



## Cecilie

Morning  

Hope - why would they abandon just because you ovulate a little late?? I really hope that won't be the case. Are you doing a completely natural FET? Let us know how you get on tomorrow - sending you lots of baby dust  

Witters - hopefully you're doing nice weekendish type things - buying some baby things maybe??

Mel - hope starting down regging tomorrow goes well.

Liz - hello!  

Cecilie x


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hope your all ok & having a nice weekend ??

Thank you for your thoughts  

Scan went well this morning ....... had VERY feint line on ovulation stick ..... took them with me to clinic as did their one & one of my boots ones ....

Had HCG injection & ET booked for Wednesday .....12.30  

JUst gotta tell my boss now that i need to leave early !

Hope your all ok

Love to all

Hope XXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Hi everyone

Hope you all had good weekends.

Hope that is great news about the scan and ET.  Heaps and Heaps of luck for your frosties thawing and the ET.  I'll be thinking of you.

xx


----------



## Chris F

Hi everyone I am back minus a voice!!!!

Hope that is brill about ET.  

I hope everyone is well, haven't really had time to catch up with things, can do that after I return from hospital whenever that will be.

Speak soon

Chris F


----------



## Witters

My, my, what a busy weekend!

Chris, the very best of luck with your laparoscopy.  I hope it goes well and enjoy being waited on!  Sorry about the voice  or lack there of

Hope, yay for a positive scan!  Glad you have dates for trigger and transfer now.  Enjoy waking your sleeping beauties up   I love how you wrote that in your siggy, beautifully put 

Mel, I think it was me that came accross wrong.  I think it's lovely what your DH said.  I bet it gave you a real boost.  Did you start de-regging?  I forget now when you said you'll start, but had it in my head as the weekend

Cecilie,    What are you like with all your owings?!  I hate having things hanging over me like that, I'm one of those people that pay a bill as soon as it arrives if I can, only because if I don't, it'll never get paid!

I have yet to book any classes.  I am seeing my consultant and MW later in the week, so will talk about it then. Previously, they said it won't be that relevent to me, so still unsure.  I am now a member of Tanba - a twins group and posted a question about it.  Most of them didn't go, but those that did said the only thing they got out of it was meeting people.  I think that the deciding factor will be if they have any spaces left now!  Meanwhile, I'm still trying to investigate twin specific classes.

Great news on the long maternity leave.  I hope to do the same kind of thing.  Any more kicks?

All is good here.  I have my big scan on Thursday, so only a few more days until we get to see them again.  They are really making themselves known now, so the wait is easier.  I swear between them they are awake most of the day - I hope that changes when they arrive!  Last night was cool.  I was watching my belly (starting to actually see kicks on the outside now  ) and all of a sudden, it went into a triangular shape!  I'm guessing it was somebody's bottom sticking up!  It was very cool and was not shy when I put my hand there.  It stayed in that position for quite a while!


----------



## Yogi

Hiya

Chris good luck with everything!!!! I will be thinking of you.

Sarah - how amazing that you are feeling and now seeing them move. I can't imagine!! Will you find out the sex at this next scan. I started down regging on Saturday and I'm tired, having hot flushes this morning and a bit moody. Yes 
iIt was lovely to hear DH say that and up until this morning I decided I will be super positive as if it fails I'm gonna be gutted whether I spend the next few weeks negative or positive so its better to be positive. Well I'm going to try. Like I say that was till this morning when I heard some horrid news which you may have read yourself on this forum. I'm making this next bit small Sarah as you may not want to read it.

One of the girls I speak to on here and another forum went into labour with her ICSI twins at the weekend and her little girl was born sleeping this morning and not sureo n the little boy yet. I'm so heartbroken for them and of course scared to death of whats happened. I can't imagine what she is going through

Cecille how are you

Must get on with work now.

xx


----------



## Witters

Awww, that's very sad of your friend Mel  How awful. I hope the little boy pulls through. I came on to read some sad news about one of my online friends that I have known for 3 years now. Again, twins, but they found on her 12 week scan that they had some problems. Further testing showed trisomy 18 and brain disorders along with cystic hydroma's. Bing identical, they both have it. I am devistated for her, just can't get it off my mind. She had to make a decision that no parent ever should. 

*moments silence*

Anyway, what you say : _I decided I will be super positive as if it fails I'm gonna be gutted whether I spend the next few weeks negative or positive so its better to be positive_ that was soooo good to read! My thoughts exactly! Keep it up!! Get this down regging part out the way, then this pregnancy can really be tried at!  Good luck!


----------



## Yogi

Oh Sarah that is awful news!  Gosh a day of sadness today.  Life is so cruel at times. I can't imagine.

Its nice to hear you think my positive idea was good to read.  I'm trying my very best, I guess just on day's like today it gets knocked a little but I'm doing my best.  All I need next is for AF not to play up and arrive somewhat on time.  But again she will arrive when she's ready I guess.  I'm also far too tired today to bother worrying about AF's timing.

Thanks for the Good Luck.  I just hope all these prayers are heard.


----------



## Witters

Staying positive will really help you get through it.  At the end of the day, AF will arrive when she arrives, there is no problem if she shows tomorrow of 3 weeks time.  It will all be fine regardless.  Try to enjoy this cycle, positive feelings can send out positive senses or hormones or whatever they call them into your body which can only be a good thing.  Keep it up!  You're doing great!!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya !!

How are you ??

Thanks for your messages   


Hope your all ok ??

Told my boss about Wednesday ....& as hes not in Thurs Friday have told him i'll be off for those days also !! ....... so i can have plenty of bed/sofa rest for 4days .....but will have to go back next week ........

Take care
Love HOPE XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Sarah, just heard of a girl on another forum who had freeze all due to OHSS. And she had five frosties and two survived and they were two cell and had them put back. She's not holding out much hope but at least some survived which is good.

Hope glad all is okay with work - good luck again


----------



## Witters

Hope, glad you are able to take a few days of work.  Make the most of them and rest 

Mel, that's great news for your friend!  I wonder why she is not hopeful?  She has two embies where they belong!  Just the last step of them sticking now   Once I got to that point, I was Very positive.  I had to be otherwise I could never had got through those two weeks.  Much sticky dust to her!


----------



## LizH

Hi

Hope - good luck for your ET on Wednesday.  Are you having treatment at Midland Fertility Services?  My sister in law got a BFP with twins on her second IVF at MFS.  She now has two 4 year old boys.

Mel - how is your down-regging?  I also think it's a good idea to stay positive whilst having treatment.

Chris - I think you are having your laporoscopy soon, hope it all goes well.

Witters & Cecilie - Hello

Well, I'm going back to see my consultant tomorrow.  I have just found out that our NHS cycle is due, so I need to see the cons to discuss how we go from here, i.e. whether we can use our NHS go and save our frosties.  Anyway I'll let you know....

Liz
x


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning all !!


Hope your all ok ??

Yes Liz im at MFS ...........   got to phone this morning to see how the embies are   


Have a lovely day 

Love HOpe XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Hope, good luck with the phone call!  I remember doing that, I was shaking so bad I could barely speak!  Let us know how they are.

Liz, ohh, so you could potentially be starting a fresh cycle?  Good luck with all that.  Will it be done at the same clinic or somewhere new?  How do you feel about going through it all again? We are here for you!  Keep us posted with how it all goes 

 to Cecilie, Mel, Chris (I hope the lap goes well) and any other lurkers!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

all,
I've decided to 'come out' today! Big thank you to Cecilie  for pointing me to this thread - I've been lurking for the past two weeks and it's really helped me get a grip on everything that's happened to me 

I had my first IVF last month - which was converted to ICSI on EC day as H's  didn't defrost as well as expected. I woke up from the GA feeling on top of the world  and after being told we had 18 eggs, all mature, left the clinic feeling really positive  . By that evening I felt awful. I was in a lot of pain and being sick. The next day was worse - I had really bad tightness in my chest and pain just under my ribs on the right hand side (made worse whenever I was sick). The clinic told us it was probably just a reaction to the GA and to come in for ET. 

I dragged myself to Cecilie in the morning for acupuncture and she worked wonders with the nausea  . By this time I had started to swell up and we all *knew* ET would have to be cancelled  . At the clinic they scanned me and found lots of fluid in my abdomen. They cancelled ET and froze all of our embryos - we have 8 frozen at day 1 and 8 frozen at day 2  . They took some blood and sent us home with a letter we could take to A&E if we needed to.

I got worse and worse as the day went on and after a number of calls to the clinic's emergency number we headed to our local NHS hospital and I was admitted to the gynae ward at about 2am with moderate OHSS  . Despite having drunk 3.5-4 litres of water a day for the past two days I was severely dehydrated and my body chemistry was a mess. I was put on a drip which I stayed on for three days. Luckily I was still able to wee   so they agreed to just monitor my fluid input and output rather than use a catheter or a drain. I stayed in hospital for 5 days - at my worst I put on 5kg and my girth was 98.5cm!! I could hardly walk (looked like a 6 month pregnant old lady all stooped over!) and I had to try to sleep propped up because lying flat meant I couldn't breathe. When my weight started to go down they let me home, but my protein levels were still low so they gave me strict instructions to eat lots of meat and eggs and to come back if I felt ill. Luckily I started feeling better, but two weeks later I'm still tired all the time and suffering really bad night sweats  

Although I recovered physically quite quickly, mentally it's taking a lot longer. I feel really fragile about the whole thing, and quite negative towards the clinic and until I've worked through all that I know I'm not ready for FET   . We have a meeting with our consultant tomorrow morning as I have a few questions about what we were told (or not told) during our cycle, and to discuss what's involved with FET. I'd also like to talk to him about OHSS - is it just me who is shocked at how little is known about it  ? Our clinic has about a 4% rate of OHSS per cycle - that's 20-30 woman a year having to go through what I did at our clinic alone. Yet those statistics are not published - are some clinics worse than others? Is this something patients should know?  

Anyway - I'm at risk of this turning into a rant, so I'll stop   ! I really hope all of us will follow in the footsteps of Witters and Cecilie 

 all round

PS. This could get quite confusing with two 'Hopes' on the thread, so it might be easier if I sign off with my real name

Debs
xx


----------



## Yogi

Hi Liz let us know how you get on with the Consultant won't you.  I'm doing okay with the down regs just that they are getting to me more than last month physically.  I'm so tired on them.

Hope, I'm dying to hear, have you rung the clinic yet  I hope you get the news you want to hear.  Thinking of you.  Let us know.  I would be so nervous.

Sarah - hi how are you?  Which day this week is your big scan.  Did you say you would find out the sexes of your babies?

Cecille - Hi you are quiet, I guess you are busy.

Debs - Welcome to the thread, all the girls here are absolutely fantastic.  It sounds like you've had a rough time of it.  I only got mild OHSS and our five embies frozen so I guess I was quite lucky really.  Hope you are feeling better now.

Well coffee break over (well no coffee for me even though I'm craving a cup of decaf coffee).

Love to you all

xx


----------



## Witters

Hope, I too am hoping the clinic had good news from your embies 

Mel, sorry the de-regs are playing you up   Other than the initial stinging and welt reaction, they didn't bother me.  I was lucky.  Are you on Buserelin (suprecur)?

Cecilie, I hope that work on Saturday wasn't too busy.  I know how tired you have been lately   I hope you managed to get a bit of a rest in the past few days.

Debs, that is really funny that I said hello to lurkers earlier, I must have a 6th sense!   I am so jealous that you have met Cecilie, I bet she has been a great help to you.  I think I recall her mention about you at the time.  I know she was truly sorry that you had to go through the OHSS too.  We all were sad to hear your news as well   It sounds like you went through it like me, although you beat me on the girth, I only reached 97cm   Even being 21weeks preggo I have yet to even get close to that again yet.  At the time, you feel like you are just ballooning up and looking back, that's exactly what happened.  I had to have the catheter as I had a central line with a constant 6 drips going along with tummy drains, oxygen, pulse and BP cuffs on 24/7, so physically could not move in the end.  In the end, I got quite used to people examining my pee amount and colour, especially when eventually the heavens opened and the nurses all did a pee dance in the ward for me!!  It was really sweet.

As for the statistics, I think they are much lower in our area.  Yes, OHSS is definately about, but the severe, hospitalised version is pretty rare.  Put it this way, I was the first patient in my hospital that all but one of the nurses/doctor team had ever treated with it.  Everyone was fascinated by me!  Twice a day I heard phone calls to other hospitals talking about protocols and what to do next.  Good job I'm not one to get too anxious about these things.

It sounds like you have some great frosties there, so keep hold of that hope.  OHSS puts an enormous amount of strain on your body both physically and emotionally, and it will take time to recover.  My OHSS was early July, I started FET in October.  At one point, I never thought it would happen so soon, then my cycle would never end and it gave me my fighting spirit back!  I was way ready to start when AF showed her face!  It sounds like you are doing great and going through all the emotions we all have.  I promise, it does get better, you do feel more human and yes, it will all be worth it in the end.  Just be prepared that when you do get that growing bean (or two) in your belly, you will be so protective over it!

The very best of luck to you!!


----------



## Yogi

Hi Sarah, yes its dreaded Burselin again, last time I was tired with it but this time its more horrid to me.  Nevermind it will all be worth it.

Debs, Sarah is a world of great advice and knowledge.  Also just to add to what she said about timing and things.  You do have lots of good frosties there and when you do FET your body will be so much more relaxed and not stressed from so many drugs and EC.  I had EC back in November and have just started down regging for FET.  I decided to give my body and mind a chance to recover somewhat.


----------



## Cecilie

Morning Lovely Ladies  

Chris - good luck with your lap   Look forward to catching up with you when you get back from hospital. Have you had your exam results yet?

Liz - I hope your meeting with the cons goes well today... Like Witters I'm very keen to know how you feel about doing another fresh cycle. I'm sure whatever you and the consultant decde on will be for the best - and at least everyone knows that you are prone to OHSS now, so will be able to avoid that scenario again. Great news that you have an NHS go up your sleeve too!

Mel - keep up the positive thinking. I thoroughly approve! You're dead right when you say that you're going to be devastated if it doesn't work whatever your state of mind leading up to the test, You can't trick your own mind into preparing for the worst by being pessimistic, so might as well be     all the way. I'm convinced that's been 90% of the reason why Witters has ended up pregnant with twins from three embies  

Hope - any news from your clinic I hope it's good news ^fingers crossed^

Witters - hello Lovely. Thank you for your concern about my tiredness; saturday was busy but I felt ok afterwards, but then I spent Sunday cleaninig and had a really busy clinic yesterday - up at 5.30, first patient at 7.30, so I'm exhausted again today. It's weird though - I love my clinic days with a passion, but they wear me out, and I hate being trapped in the shop, but I only have to sit here, so don't find it tiring... We've decided to go to Norway for the easter weekend, which will be fab. I'll get to spend some time with DH for a change as well as see my family.  Good luck for your big scan on THursday! Is it the anomily scan? I can't believe you can see shapes through your belly already - that's so exciting. I keep promising DH that it won't be long till he can feel the kicks too - I've been getting them every evening for the last 3 or 4. It's so subtle still though - sometimes hard to believe it's anything other than wind    It seems like five minutes ago that we were posting about getting our drugs - laying them all out on the bed and getting excited about starting to down regulate before our FET. ANd now there's kicking already. Remarkable!!

Debs - hello you   I'm so glad you've come here to join us - welcome. I had no idea your OHSS had got quite that bad whilst you were in hospital    You really didn't look well when you came in on your ET day, I was just surprised the clinic was even talking about doing your ET. I think they must have misunderstood your symptoms when you called the night before    Poor you - such a horrible experience. You're in good company here though, as we all understand what you went through. Especially Witters who got it really bad. I was lucky - I stayed out of hospital and off the drips etc. It is a shocking experience - I felt like you did afterwards - horrified at how seriously ill I'd been. And the poor DHs as well - I know mine was terrified - and WItters says the same about hers. Mine just said he was scared to death because he had this floppy wife and had no idea when the symptoms would stop getting worse.  I agree with you that more and clearer information is required. I'd be really interested to know what Mr C says tomorrow. You will feel more positive soon, and ready for the FET.  No reason to rush it though. You can leave it a couple of cycles. The drugs are much less drastic and obviously you're not given anything to promote follicle growth, so all that happens is that your endometrium gets thicker in preparation for your frosties. No danger of OHSS.  How did your scan go on Friday? Did you get my text? Are you back at work yet? Sending you big cyber hugs and hope you feel better very soon.  
In no time at all it will be you posting on here about babies kicking in your tummy


----------



## Cecilie

PS - Witters - just looked at your belly pics - in case you'd sneaked the 21 week one on there, which you have. You really popped at 20 weeks didn't you??   Fantastic preg belly - well done! x x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

thank you all for the lovely welcome 

Witters - what you went through was my worst nightmare  When I first arrived at the hospital they couldn't tell me how bad it was likely to get and prepared me for the fact that I might end up with a drain etc.   It all depended on my weeing - I've never been so determined in my whole life   !! I was drinking lots as well as having the drip - and I was weeing so often that the nurses showed me how to measure it and record it on my own chart   !! When I started feeling better, I bugged the SHO who was covering the weekend to show me all my blood results (control freak, moi?! ) When I arrived at hospital, not only was I dehydrated but my protein was dangerously low, my blood was clotting too well, and I was showing signs of infection  . Looking back I can't believe I left it so long before going to hospital. 
I'm soooo pleased your FET worked out  - I hope all the good karma on this thread rubs off    

Cecilie -  I gave my DH a real fright I think  . The reason I decided to go into hospital that night was the look on his face as we got ready for bed - he looked so scared and I thought I can't leave him with the responsibility for me any longer.  
The scan on Friday went well - not much fluid left and ovaries almost back to normal....but I asked a few probing questions and the nurse couldn't give me answers, so that's why we are seeing Mr C tomorrow....I'll PM you  

Thanks again for the welcome ladies 

Debs
xx


----------



## Hope 2 B

HIya !! ............


Sorry late posting just in from work ! ( still got my coat on  )............


How are you all ??


Welcome Debs ...sorry you had a tough time   


Thank you all for asking how the embies are .......

Well, last time they had to unfreeze 12 embies to get 2 to go back ....this time they unfroze 5 ..... 4 survived , now got 3 at 4cell (at 8.45am today) and 1 at 2cell ......... the embriologist (sp?) said that was really good ! ........ so im really pleased .........have stocked up on 3 big bags of brazil nuts & 2 cartons of pineapple juice ...

Hope your all ok ??

Off to 'spring clean' the house now ...... as from tommorrow it will be 'stuff' the cleaning   

Love Hope 
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Cecille I'm defo convinced it helped Sarah and I intend to keep it up as best I can.

Debs - good luck seeing Mr C tomorrow.

Hope - FANTASTIC news!!!!!!  So go on tell us how many will you get put back and yes definetly stuff the cleaning you take it easy!!!

What lovely news!


----------



## Cecilie

Hope - that's fantastic news!!!!
     

Definitely sod the house work!
C x


----------



## Witters

Hope, that is just GREAT news!  I'm so pleased for you!  Those embies are obviously very strong and determined  Lets hope they keep that pace up!  Enjoy the cleaning, you won't be doing that for a while 

Mel, see, frosties can defrost!  Add that to your fabulous new outlook!  I'm just loving the new you, I am certain it will have nothing but good effect on you 

Cecilie, hello my lovely!  I can understand what you mean about your two very different jobs.  When I was in the salon, I could be rushed off my feet all day, but thouroughly enjoyed it and got just as much out myself as my clients.  The office work I do now is easy, sitting down all day, not doing too much, but it wears me out!  

It won't be long until your bean gets stronger.  The light flutters and tapping that you have to really concentrate on will all of a sudden become very noticable.  Mine transitioned much quicker than I thought.  There still are some light feelings now and then, but they do seem to think they have boots on most of the time!   Watch out!

I have popped in the last week or two definately.  The pics don't do it justice, I'm very proud of my belly   I've already had a couple of comments that I need some new tops as they don't come down far enough to cover it!  Full maternity wear, here I come.  This week it seems to have lifted up a bit.  If I get up after sitting for a while, it feels really heavy, plus I have to roll out of bed already! 

How cool that you get to go to Norway soon.  I bet you can't wait.  It will be lovely for you to see your family, you must miss them, especially now.  Yes, there's phone, yes there's email, but there's nothing like a real hug is there?  Have a lovely time won't you?

Debs, yes, husbands were definately effected.  I was in ICU for a week and the nurses kept on going on about liver and organ failure.  Poor thing thought he was loosing me   I am always cheery and try to pretend all is ok, I kind of convince myself!  The doctors did some blod tests and came in with the results.  Just like you, my blood chemestry was completely out of wack.  All she could say is that I should look much more sick than I do, the results and person just don't match!  As for pee, I had the catheter as I said before, and for every litre of fluid that I had by the drip (I physically could not eat or drink for a good 5 days) I was peeing less than 20mls.  When the heavens opened after my second drain, It suddenly went up to 300 odd mls!  That's when the happy dance was performed!  Although not long after, I bypassed the catheter - twice!  Youchie!  I have never experinced pain like it.  OHSS was a sinch!  I ended up on morphine after that, so really was in cookoo land   Golly, just remembering what I went through is awful.  I had forgoton lots of that.  In time, it will get better,  I guess that child birth is the same kind of thing.  Your memory just blocks out all the really bad bits unless you go digging...  You are certainly over the worst part now.

You are another cool smilie user   I love it when Cecilie used them.  One day, we were being silly and wrote posts purely out of a few words and smilies!  It was funny   I definately think you should hang around here.  It is a great, positive group.  It won't be long until we all have BFP's


----------



## Hope 2 B

Thanks to you all XXXXXX

WHY is it that i havent done ANY housework today ....can't be bothered , but tommorrow when im supposed to take it easy i'll be bored stiff & want to do something ........   

Hope your all ok ??

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

Hope - don't you dare do anything tomorrow!   Rest, rest, rest! Your little embies sound like fighters  

Witters - I'm so glad you got your BFP....I wouldn't want anyone to go through what you did  Let's not drag up anymore nasty memories     

I think I will just hang out here for a while - you seem like a nice bunch  

Debs
xx


----------



## Witters

Hope, I'm sure your house will not suffer from a little neglect   Go out today before the shops shut and stock up on magazines and DVD's.  I found the days whizzed by and found it hard to catch up with all the stuff I had, let alone keep up with my Coronation Street and Eastenders!   OMG, I didn't just admit to that did I? 

Debs, me too!   I've never used that one before!  I guess it's because I could go on and on and on once someone gives me a subject!   Moving on to the future, how are you feeling now?  Has AF arrived yet?


----------



## Cecilie

See all you lovely ladies tomorrow. I'm off now, look forward to catching up tomorrow


----------



## Yogi

Debs I know this may be bad memories but I see your DH had cancer and radiotheraphy.  Just wanted to say I know how that feels as DH had cancer too which has effected his sperm count.

Hope step away from the cleaning products and SIT DOWN!!!


----------



## Witters

Morning Ladies!

I'm sorry to hear about your DH's Debs and Mel   but glad that they are well on their way to recovery now.  We are so lucky that times move forward and treatments are made avaliable to us.  This needs to work for you both, you have been through way too much in life already...


----------



## Yogi

Morning

Yes Sarah you are right we are lucky that times move forward and with my new positive outlook I feel lucky that DH is a strong fighter and he fought his cancer and has been in remission now for 4 years!  In fact his yearly check up is in May.  At the time it was very hard and we still have to live with it day in day out but he's here with me to tell the tale!!!

I had a lovely dream last night that I had a baby girl, just horrid to wake up to it not being true but taking the positive and hoping it will soon be true.

Hope - Good Luck today!!!!!

Well work must commence for the day.

Love to you all


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

Morning all  

Mel - I'm so sorry you had to go through the same nightmare as us  DH has been clear for nearly 4 years as well and we're now on 6 monthly checkups (next one is April  ). You'll know what it's like to live with that dark cloud over you - sometimes it's so far in the distance that you forget it's there, sometimes it's right overhead, but it never goes away   I hope your dream comes true one day soon  I hope you don't mind me asking, but did your H bank any ? Did he have radio or chemo (or both)? How has it affected his count? (If you'd rather not go into it just say  or feel free to PM me  )

Witters - AF has been and gone! I actually recovered fairly quickly after leaving hospital so AF was more of a psychological milestone than physical   It's quite shocking to hear you're still not as big as you were in hospital   Please tell me that being 21 weeks pregnant with twins isn't as uncomfortable as having a body full of fluid!  

Cecilie -   I'll let you know how I get on after my meeting with Mr C this morning. Hope you and bean are well 

Debs (who has a smilie addiction )
xx


----------



## Witters

Mel, what a lovely dream!  Lets hope that is one dream that WILL come true! 

Debs, isn't it great for AF to arrive.  I felt so much better (just as the doctors said) once she arrived.  Yes, happy to say being 21 weeks pregnant is much more comfortable than a belly full of fluid   In fact, it's weird as it doesn't hurt or feel any different at all.  Other than the kicks and itchiness that is.  With OHSS, my girth expanded by 23cm in 2/3 days, being pregnant has taken weeks to expand, so your body adjusts as it grows thank goodness.  I'm so glad that your DH had the chance and oppertunity to freeze his sperm.  I'm so chuffed that you have so many snow babies.  It really is great 

Good luck at your appointment!!!!!  Update us when you can 

Cecilie, you are always so polite saying goodbye to us at the end of the day   

Chris, I hope you are recovering and all went well with your lap 

Hi Liz! 

Hope, best of luck with transfer today!!!  Stick embies, stick!!!!


----------



## Yogi

Yes Sarah a lovely dream I hope comes true for me soon.  My friend at work just had her baby a week ago and through her pregnancy she had alot of itchiness too.

Debs (aka smilie queen)- I know EXACTLY what you mean and how you feel.  It will never leave us.  DH had six monthly check ups and then they moved to early.  My DH had radiotheraphy for his cancer.  We didn't get to bank any swimmers as when he was diagnosed he was under a consulant who said he needed to bank some.  That consultant then retired pretty soon have DH diagnosis and the new consultant said as he was only having radiotheraphy and not chemo he didn't need to bank any.  So we had to listen to the consultant and not bank any.  DH's count is now extremely low.  Normally around less than 1 million per ml.  We cannot be 100% sure that its to do with the radiotheraphy but I think thats got something to do with it.  Plus DH did have a strangulated hernia about 7 years ago now so that hasn't helped things either.  Its very strange that they have been clear the same amount of time and ended their treatment in the same month but a year apart.  What kind of cancer did your DH have if you don't mind me asking.  I hope we both get our dreams


----------



## Yogi

Okay tmi but just been to the toilet and looks like AF may arrive later today or tomorrow.  I'm just a little worried as my first down reg injection was Saturday so I've only had four so far fifth one tonight.  Do you think I will have down regged enough.  I'm so happy that AF may be arriving back at its usual time!!!!


----------



## Witters

Mel, AF should only come when the hormones drop, so part was helped naturally, part by the meds.  As you continue the de-regs, they will prevent your natural hormones from rising, thus keeping natural hormones zero'd out and allowing the HRT meds to take over.  It's not a bad sign that AF is lurking, infact it's a great one!  You have to call the hospital on day 1 to arrange a scan and/or blood test right?  They will beable to confirm everything.  If they still are too high, you'll just continue wih the de-regs on their own until you are ready.  For your ICSI cycle, you de-regged fine, so I'm sure you'll be ready to start this cycle soon too.  Good luck!


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Sarah, I know you have told me all that before.  With my ICSI cycle it was different I started down reg on day 21 this time day 23 and AF was 3 days late on down regs last time and this time she is on time so with my ICSI cycle I think I had been down regging for the two extra days between day 21 and 22 and also the three days I was late.  Hence why I'm concerned I've not been down regging long enough yet.  AF arriving today or tomorrow is perfectly on time to how my cycle used to be which I'm also hoping means that cyst has gone - yipppeeee!!! So lots of positives about AF looming yes for sure!!! Just hope I've down regged long enough.  I have to ring the hospital on day 1 and go in for a blood test which I think is just when they can fit me in.  Come on AF!!!!! Yippeee!


----------



## Hope 2 B

HIya 

Just a quickie from me   

Just had 1 embie at 8 cell & 1 embie at 7 cells put back !! ............

Going to veg on the sofa now while DH does my dinner 

Thanks for all your thoughts   

Love Hope XXXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Hey Hope that is great news!!!! Well Done!  Hope work was bearable this morning too.

You make sure you do lots of vegging for the next two weeks and I hope by the time you post your BFP I will be having transfer.  Heaps of love and luck

xx


----------



## Witters

You will only know if you have down regged properly from the blood test.  Each cycle is different, each person is different.  De-regging means hormones dropping and staying low, AF will only come when they are low, so that's a good indication that you are de-regged and have been doing it for as long as your body needed it in this particular cycle.  As you say, it seems that the cyst must have gone, so that's great news!

Hope, fantastic!!!


----------



## Cecilie

Sorry - I wrote the post below ages ago and people keep coming in and interrupting so have only just got round to posting and all sorts has happened in the meantime   Hope - fantastic news 

Good Morning  

Hope - good luck with your ET today  Bed rest now till you go back to work next week! Hope you took Witters' advice and got lots of magazines and DVDs in!

Mel - how are you feeling today? I hope the DR symptoms are calming down a bit  

Chris - hope you're feeling ok after your lap. Let us know how it went.

Debs - hello   I've been thinking of you this morning - hoping it all went well with Mr C. If you want to see what Witters' belly looks like you can check it out by clicking on her ticker!! (Witters - hope you didn't mind me taking the liberty of pointing out your belly pics   )
It's quite extraordinary to think that she's still got some growing to do before she gets her OHSS sized belly back! I'm the same actually - my belly's still smaller than it was when I had OHSS. It feels so weird to think about it now - it seems like an age away... Is monday your first day back at work? Has that been ok? We hadn't told many people about the IVF before I got OHSS, as everything had gone so smoothly there was no need to tell, but after I got sick we had to tell all sorts of people because I was out of action and we didn't want to lie about it... 

Witters - hi Lovely   Where are you getting itching? I'm itchy as hell - itchy boobs, itchy belly - but also itchy shins!! They're so itchy I scratch them till they bleed sometimes! Not sure whether that's just because my skin's so dry since becoming pg...

Liz - hello!  

Here's some baby dust to everyone on the thread still waiting for their dream    And some bubbles too


----------



## Witters

Hi Cecilie!  I'm mainly itching on my belly.  Just because it's stretching I think.  I wish my boobs were itchy too!  Mind you, they have been sore for the past few days, so I think they're off on another growth spurt   Point away about my belly pics!  I don't mind anyone from here looking at them.  

I was like you with telling people.  We kept TTC and then IVF to ourselves, only telling DH's business partner and his wife.  Then the OHSS came along and we told our nearest and dearest the whole truth, and others that were concerned that it was linked to my PCOS, which was true, but not going into too much detail.  I still wanted the 'I'm pregnant' announcement to be a magical, suprising moment - which it was.  I didn't want 'are you pregnant yet' each time I saw someone.  It worked for us, but I can understand that it won't work for everyone.  We as a couple tend to be very closed and personal and rely on eachother for support rather than lots of circles of friends.  I know it's hard to believe the way I talk to you girls here!

Mel, You must pop over to the other group, they are asking after you...


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Sarah,

Hi Cecille

I'm so happy today that AF has arrived on time, bye bye cyst and on with FET.  Feeling quite positive its great!!!!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

Mel - stop worrying! I'm sure your body will do exactly what it needs to for this cycle 
My 'dark cloud' analogy is the only way to explain how I feel to people - I'm glad it makes sense to you  My H had a very rare form of soft tissue cancer in his groin. We were very lucky that the doctors we saw acted so quickly, even though they didn't think it was anything serious. It was only after they removed the lump they realised we were dealing with something much more sinister. He had a second operation to remove the surrounding tissue structures and then 6 weeks radiotherapy (which zapped his swimmers). We had to ask about banking  - they were quite positive that the treatment wouldn't have too much of an effect, but we pushed to get it done anyway. Thank God we did - when he was tested last September they didn't find anything at all ("not even dead ones" the embryologist said  ) 

Witters - you have really helped me the last few days...thank you  While I was in hospital all I could think was that I wouldn't be able to cope being pregnant if that's what it felt like - You have put my mind at rest 

Hope - fantastic news!  Now feet up and don't do a thing!! That's an order!

Cecilie - I go back to work tomorrow. I'm really not looking forward to it - I hate being the centre of attention   and I'm sure lots of people will want to know why I was off. I am going to be vague, something about 'women's problems' or 'hormones' should be enough   If I have to I'll tell Occupational Health what really happened - might just print off some OHSS info and give it to them!

Had my meeting with the consultant this morning - poor man got a bit of a grilling! I think he realised when I pulled a notebook from my bag that this wasn't going to be a short meeting! We went through my cycle, what happened, where the decision points were, what they would do next time. He also confirmed what I already suspected - that I have PCOS  No great shock, and actually a relief to know *why* this all happened to me. He gave me some advice about my diet - less carbo, more protein  to try and reduce my insulin levels. This is all new to me so if anyone has any links that might be useful, that would be great.

We talked about FET and they said I could start this cycle (I'm on CD12 today). It was soooooo hard to say no, but I really need a break so we are going to go for it next cycle (whenever that happens )

So I finally feel like I can move on - partly thanks to you all  It's nice to know that I'm not alone with how I've been feeling (although I wish no-one ever had to go through it). So I'm looking forward to a month off treatment, a week away with some friends at the end of next month and hopefully a BFP not long after that


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Debs

You sound so much more positive now that you've had your appt with Mr C. I'm very glad. I'm surue skipping a cycle is the right thing to do - it will take a bit longer than just the next couple of weeks for your body to be rebalanced... By the time the down reg time comes around you'll be feeling healthy and you'll be dying to start those injections again - just wait and see  

I've got a spare copy of The PCOS Diet that you're welcome to. I'l give it to you next time I see you.

I'm a bit sceptical about the insulin/diet connection for "thinnies" like us. For more "text book" over weight PCOSers I'm sure it's a big issue, but I don't think it's that black and white for the rest of us. I've been fairly fanatical about nutrition for quite a few years, but still developed PCOS. What's your feeling about this Witters, as a fellow thinnie? 

By the way Debs - telling Mel to stop worrying is like trying to tell the Sahara to stop being so dry    It's not possible for you not to worry, is it Mel?  

Just one last thing Debs - I think I've said it before, but I was told at the clinic that PCOS/OHSS ladies have a higher than average BFP rate. This is the silver lining! Believe me - the OHSS is worth it for the joy of finally being pregnant. I'd sooner do it all again and have a BFP than have 10 pain free IVFs with BFNs - which is what happens to some poor souls... AND you do have an amazing number of frosties - YIPPEE!!


----------



## Yogi

No time to post as I should be working but I just have to say Cecille - How RUDE!!!! LMAO

The Sahara dessert couldn't you think of something bigger!!!!!

I do worry alot and I'm trying to stop for this cycle but I know you all love me anyway (you do don't you).

Now really I must work - behave yourselves !!!!


----------



## Witters

Debs, good for you for staying strong and waiting this cycle.  You need to get over it mentally and your body will have lots of repairing and adjustments to do.  I would just tell work that you had a rare reaction to a medication you were on, if they persist, just say it is gynae related.  All totally true!

You remind me of our follow up appointment!  My DH was fuming that it ever got to that stage.  The worst part was because I felt something was wrong part way through stimming, called about it, almost bullied them into having a blood test but they said it was fine.  I went the next day as planned, but they skipped the blood test as I'd just had one, but I knew it would have shown up at that point.  I was very uncomfortable even then.  Anyway, at that appointment, we needed answers and reassurances as to why it happened and why we weren't listened too.  We created a letter with lots of questions we had.  We thought if we pre-warned them, atleast they would have time to find out answers.  We turned up to meet the head of the clinic and that poor woman was shaking!  We weren't out to point blame or ask for compensation, we just needed answers.  Plus if FET didn't work, would I even dare think about another fresh cycle?  In the end, she realised that.  She admitted the other doctor didn't carry out my treatment the way she would have done and gave us indepth answers to what we needed to know.  We came out feeling so much better!

There I go off on one again!  I'm glad that you got on ok.  I too have PCOS.  I'm a skinny minnie though, so was very hard to get diagnosed as I'm not the 'classic' PCOS example.  My Testosterone is extremely high, but I'm not insulin resistent.  I was put on metformin after my OHSS, but before my FET.  I can't say it really helped me as I wasn't on it for long or used those eggs.  It is supposed to help though, with insulin levels, weight loss, more regular cycles as well as better egg quality.  Might be worth investigating.  Oh, and is supposed to help reduce m/c rates too.  

Just seen Cecilie's post.  I think PCOS is different for us thinnies.  With the larger ladies, diet to loose the weight will help reduce the insulin resistence and hormone levels.  If she were to loose more weight, the symptoms may even go completely.  With us, if we lost any weight, we'd disappear!  If we put any on, our hormones would rise and symptoms would get worse.  Thinnies actually have more of a severe case in that respect.  I too have tried different diets and food type intakes, but it hasn't made any difference to me.  Those pesky chin and other inconvenient hair's are still there too  

Mel, of course we love you!   You can't help being yourself, and you shouldn't try to change it.  It would be like me trying to stay off this thread for a month - impossible!   You are actually very lucky that you can express your feelings and aren't afraid of showing them.  All we try to do is reassure you, we worry about you!!  Looking on the positive side is definately the way to go though.  Yes, you will still worry, but you won't make yourself sick that way, and might actually enjoy your journey


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

Bless you Mel  I feel like I'm really getting to know you all already   

Witters - I do feel a bit cross about some of the things that happened at our clinic - but it's more to do with what happened after EC than during the cycle. I'm the same - I don't blame anyone, but I just needed to understand a bit more about how I ended up in the state I did. I just wouldn't be confident doing another fresh cycle otherwise  

Celia - I'd love to borrow the book if that's alright? I know I'm not a 'classic' PCOS, but if anything will help my spotty skin I'm prepared to give it a try!  

I really feel like I can start being positive  After all, I've got  16 snowbabies  I'm responsible for now  

I'm off to collect the charm bracelet my H promised me when I was in hospital - the jeweller just phoned to say it is ready   

Lots of love all


----------



## Witters

Awww, what a thoughtful DH you have Debs!  I would say you are a proud mum of frostie '*****lets' but I only know up to 8!  Oh, wait, you are the proud mum of 2 sets of octuplets!!  You're right, a huge responsibility


----------



## Cecilie

Of course we love you Mel 
That's why I'm teasing you 

If you can't worry about stuff out loud on here then where can you? Your worrying is like Witters' anal retentiveness and my total disorganisation  - it's what makes the mix on the thread interesting.

Witters - I've tried different approaches to eating too, but agree that nothing makes a difference. ALthough eating healthily is good habit to have anyway. I too have the stupid chin hairs - and  shock, horror, nipple hairs, which I hate with a passion. Even electrolysis didn't shift those... My consultant tried to prescribe Metformin for me but I declined it as I feel instinctively that it would be wrong for me. Again - probably great for people with insulin resistance.

Debs - you're like me and Witters - definitely not a classic text book PCOSer. If you get a chance talk to Caroline at the clinic about skinny PCOSers then do. She's the resident expert. Lucky girl getting jewellery as a consolation prize... I've been trying to find an excuse to wangle this brown diamond pendant that DH made. OHSS would have been the perfect reason. Probably too late now though - maybe a baby present


----------



## Cecilie

PS isn't the expression "falling pregnant" horrible? Or is that just me?


----------



## Witters

Cecilie said:


> Witters' anal retentiveness


That has quite a ring to it don't you think? 

That necklace is gorgeous! I'm sure you'll find a way of getting it 

I agree, "falling pregnant" is a horrible and very untrue for us expression. Mind you, "up the duff" isn't nice either!


----------



## Cecilie

at the anal thing!  
This week, I'll mainly be putting my foot in it! 

Bean's just woken up and is busy being busy in my belly - I love those little taps, they're great!! 

Yes - "up the duff" sucks too. Yuck.


----------



## LizH

Hello


Well you've been busy chatting  

Not sure I've read through all the posts properly, but here goes...

Debs - hello and welcome to this thread.  Sorry to hear about your OHSS, it sounds like you had a rough time.  Glad you are feeling better.  I think you have made a sensible decision about not going straight into FET on your next cycle.  I did this on my first FET, and with the benefit of hindsight I think it was too soon after the OHSS.  I agree with you about clinics not emphasising the risks of OHSS.  I've just looked in my info from my clinic and there are a couple of pages on OHSS, symptons, what to do etc.  It also says that about 10% of IVF cycles will not reach egg collection due to either OHSS or poor response to stimms.  It does not say exactly how many people develop OHSS, just that 0.5-1% of patients will need a short stay in hospital due to hyperstimulation.  The thing I am annoyed about is that I had 3 superovulation cycles before IVF and on one of those I hyperstimulated (didn't develop OHSS as didn't take the pregnyl shot).  So I think my clinic should have taken this into account and given me a much smaller dose of gonal-f, instead they treated me as a standard patient and I was on 3 amps a day.  Anyway, rant over!!!  I have a book on the PCOS diet, which is basically the GI diet, and like Witters and Cecilie have already said these books seem to focus on PCOSers with weight problems.  I am another thin PCOSer and I agree that our type is much harder to treat.

Hope - great news about your ET, sounds like you've got some excellent embies there.  Good luck, hope you get plenty of rest. 

Mel - great that you are still feeling positive and it seems like everything is going to plan now.

 Witters and Cecilie

Saw my cons yesterday, to discuss my next step.  Initially when I got the news that my NHS cycle was due, I thought maybe I should use this and save my frosties, but now I have had time to think about it and discuss things with the consultant I have realised that I don't want to go through the whole IVF thing again and risk OHSS again, so I will have one more try with my 4 remaining frosties.  So, I am having another FET and I've worked out that ET will be in May, so wish me luck.  We are trying a couple of different things this time: I will take the contraceptive pill whilst down-regging and also metformin, so we'll see if this helps me get a BFP!!!

Anyway, see you later, Liz


----------



## Cecilie

Hello Liz - great to hear your news. I'll post properly tomorrow as I'm off home now, but just wanted to say hi and


----------



## Flo-jo

Crumbs all mighty - what a busy thread this is girls.  So much going on! 

Hello all, bet of luck to wherever you all are and whatever stages you are at - there are so many of us on here chatting away I have quite lost the plot.

10 days on from EC I am starting to feel a little more human.  I hadn't realised quite how awful I felt until today.  Went to the clinic on Monday, I got quite cross with them (seems a common occurrence after OHSS) they had asked me to come in for a follow up consultation and then when I got there they kept asking me what I was in for and who I was to see - I finally exploded in tears , shouted at one of the nurses that they had asked me to come in so they should damn well know why!  DH kept very calm  although at one stage I stomped cross the waiting room and slammed the loo door shut behind me just to emphasise how ****** off I was!  Anyhow, ovaries were still nicely swollen and still a nice load of fluid in my abdomen.  Interesting to hear your belly sizes, I am now subsiding quite a lot and am still at 85cm - no one mentioned measuring myself until Monday!

Went in to work for a few hours today, I have told them I have had "fluid on my abdomen" keeps most people quiet and the doc's note is for "abdominal pain"  men don't ask about such things!  Will be back properly on Monday - shame!!!

Most of my friends are convinced I am pregnant, although we haven't told anyone we are TTC, having been married 7 years they are all convinced we are and my mystery illness has had them talking particularly as leading up to EC I was off the booze which or me was unheard of - bloody difficult I have to say. Will be an interesting one this weekend though as we are away with friends and I still don't fancy booze so will keep the tongues wagging! 

So there's my update.

In regard to the PCOS, I was told at the outset that PCOS can increase your chance of OHSS and was given a leaflet on it from day one (I am at Bourn Hall)  I don't seem to have the typical PCOS characteristics either.

Glad everyon is well and so positive on here.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning All !!

How are you ??

Hope your all ok ?

Im fine ....just can't get used to doing nothing .... why is it that DH's 'tidy' .....is not at all tidy to me ?? ..........

Mmmm what dvd shall i go n watch ?? 

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Good morning ladies!!

Liz, glad you got on well at your appointment. I must admit, I think I would do another FET knowing I had the chance of a fresh cycle if no luck. I think a second fresh cycle would just scare me so much. I truly hope you won't have to go through it again. I hope the new protocol will be successful for you. As I said yesterday, I was on 100mg metformin too. Not sure if or how it helped, but it certainly didn't do any harm. Just make sure you gradually move onto it. The symptoms are wicked for the first week or two, but do get better. Then once preggo, again wean yourself off slowly. Some say to come straight off, others say to stay on until 12 weeks, I think I stayed on until 9 weeks as a comprimise. The very best of luck to you. I'm sure the strongest, stickiest, stubbornist embies have been left until last 

Flo-Jo, yep, we can get very chatty some days!  Sorry your belly is still full of fluid  Also, I hate 'greetings' like what you received. Surely working somewhere where the subject is so sensitive, they would learn to atleast be organised and know what you're in for. I'm sorry it was so upsetting for you. All these big belly's around here huh? We like big bellies, but only for the right reasons. Feel better soon  Oh, and enjoy your weekend away with your friends. It is hard to decline alcohol, I always use the driving excuse...

Cecilie,  about bean waking up. Are the taps getting stronger now? Or just feeling them more often?

Mel, has AF arrive properly yet?

My belly is making me laugh now. It changes shape when I go to lean back. I'm guessing someone's bottom is getting in the way. I thought I'd take some pics...

Here's my normal view of my belly:









Here's when someone sticks their bottom out!


----------



## Yogi

Hope glad to hear you are taking it easy and DH is doing his job.

Sarah yes AF arrived last night thank goodness she's on time, now just the worry as to if I've down regged okay and enough in such a short period (6 injections).  I posted about your belly on the other thread so won't be boring and repeat it.

Found out last night I’m to be an auntie again, the circumstances aren’t great as my brother and his girlfriend have one little girl and they have just got back together for the third time with a lot of money problems.  I was a bit shocked and a little feeling of being hard done by crept in again.  I guess I’m just sick of it not being my turn now.  But that’s my life!  Sorry for the downer girls.

Time to work girls
xx


----------



## Witters

Morning Mel!

Glad AF found you.  Let us know when and how you get on at your appointment.  Sorry about the becoming an auntie again news.  It must be hard


----------



## Cecilie

Morning  

Such a beautiful day; walked the dog with DH this morning which made a lovely change - normally only one of us does it. It was so good to have a bit of time together! So I'm a very happy bunny this morning.  I'm super hungry though. Can't stop eating, especially fruit and carbs. Luckily I went food shopping last night and stocked up on healthy snacks like rice and sesame cakes. If I didn't I'd just eat anything that got in my path 

How's everyone else? 

Witters - what time is your scan today? I hope you'll come back with something you can post for us to look at    Love the belly pics!! Can't believe you're only two and a half weeks ahead of me - my belly's nowhere near that pregnant! Guess it's going to be much bigger with twins though. Bean's not really kicking very strongly yet - and I usually only feel the kicks in the evening if I concentrate really hard and sit still. Yesterday afternoon was a bit of a one off!

Mel - sorry about the baby news situation. It's so hard, and it's OK to feel sad that once again it wasn't your turn... It will be your turn soon though  

Hope - enjoy doing nothing!! I know that thing about men's idea of cleaning. Bless em - they're classic aren't they? I think they just don't see the mess. (Witters will be reading that and wondering what on earth we're on about, because I suspect her DH is not like that - he's probably a clean boy who does his fair share of the housework - Lucky Witters!   )  Sending you more  Hope.

Flo-Jo - hello! Glad you're feeling better now. It's funny that weird feeling once you get better isn't it? You look back and realise how ill you were and it all seems quite scary... Sorry the nurses were pants with you at the hospital. I suppose everyone's human, but I agree with Witters that an IVF clinic needs to be more on the ball than that. It's hard to keep IVF private isn't it? It becomes even harder with OHSS... You don't realise how socially unacceptable it is not to drink alcohol until you're not drinking and you're suddenly a total freak to everyone    My DH is tee-total so I always just pretended to be keeping him company -"Not fair to hubby if I get merry etc" even though DH never minded me having a drink... Hope you have a great weekend anyway. Your kidneys will thank you for not drinking - they took quite a bashing with the OHSS. I stayed completely off booze for nearly 2 months I seem to remember.

Liz - I'm glad you've decided to use up your frosties before going onto your NHS fresh cycle. You never know - those frosties could give you a double BFP and it would make all the heartache worth it, and you'd not need to go through the trauma of a fresh cycle again. I'm sure the clinic has learnt from its mistakes with you - amazing that nobody picked up your susceptibility sooner last time given your history...

Debs - hello   Hope being back at work is ok and that you're not wearing yourself out. Remember that you still need loads of rest. How's your new bracelet?


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Cecille I just hope its my turn next.  How lovely that you got to walk the dog and yes it is a beautiful day outside.

Sarah – yes what time is your scan today!  You still haven’t said if you will find out the sexes or leave it a surprise.

Can I ask you girls, when you were on the tablets after down reg, how many days were you on them before you had your scan and then transfer??  I mean how many tablets did you take before you got your scan and then after your scan how many days later was transfer.  We are in danger of Easter delaying things for us.  Also on the day of your blood test after AF arrived.  The blood test to show you have down regged or not, did you start your tablets that day?  I know each hospital is different but just trying to get a feel for what is next.


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, what a lovely way to start the day off!  You are right, I did laugh about the men and housework!  DH is very good now, he wasn't bad before either.  I am just so very lucky to have him.  Only think is that he can be a bit over the top sometimes.  If we have visitors due, the hose has to be spotless and I mean SPOTLESS!  It's great to give it a spring clean though.

My scan isn't until 4pm today, so a long wait all day.  I will be back tomorrow with an update as we have the consultant afterwards, so will be fairly late by the time we get in.  Closed legs vibes for us!  We are hoping for suprises!

Mel, I'm just going to look up my routine.  I will post this now in fear of loosing it like I am prone to right now!   Will be back in a sec...


----------



## Cecilie

Witters - suprises are good! I'm also hoping for closed legs vibes in a couple of weeks  
I walk the dog before work most monrings - and it is a lovely way to start the day. Plus it's my only exercise now as I've been so very careful not wanting to jeapordise the Bean.  What a luxury problem it would be if my DH had to make the house spotless before visitors   He always thinks I'm fanatical about the state of the house when people are coming and just goes into hiding until the cleaning stops  

Mel - my drugs routine was as follows: 

Buserilin 0.5ml for 18 days
Buserilin 0.2ml on its own for one day 
Buserilin 0.2ml + 4mg Progynova (2 tablets) for 6 days
Buserilin 0.2ml + 6mg Progynova (3 tablets) for 8 days
6mg Progynova on its own for one day
6mg Progynova + cyclogest x2 per day for 3 days
Transfer day and for the 2ww - 6mg progynova and cyclogest x2 per day

My baseline scan was on the 1st day I started on 0.2ml Buserilin - ie day 19
I had a progress scan 2 weeks later, and transfer 5 days after that.

I started down regging on 18th October, A/F arrived on 2nd Nov, FET on 23 Nov.

Hope that's clear as mud!!


----------



## Witters

Mel:

Blood tests
CD4 
CD22

Buserelin
0.5ml CD1 to CD5
0.25ml CD6 to CD22

Estrodoil tablets
1ml CD6 to CD10
2ml CD11 to CD14
6ml CD15 to CD36
4ml CD37 to CD57
3ml CD58 
2ml CD59 to CD63
1ml CD64 to CD77
Finished CD78

Pregnova Pesseries
2x CD20 to CD21
4x CD22 to CD57
3x CD58 
2x CD59 to CD65
1x CD66 to CD77
Finished CD78

Transfer
CD23

BFP
CD34 (14dpo / 11dp3dt)

Scans
CD23
CD57
CD73


----------



## Yogi

Thanks for your help guys.

I guess every clinic is different and I will find out tomorrow when/if I can start the tablets.

Thanks for looking your info up for me its very much appreciated.


----------



## Marielou

New home girls!


----------



## Marielou

This way to your new home girls

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52479.0.html

This thread will now be locked.


----------



## Cecilie

Me first!

He he


----------



## Yogi

Me second !!!!


----------



## Witters

Ohh, me third!


----------



## Yogi

another question for you lucky girls - the tablets they put you on when AF arrives are to build up the lining of your womb ready for your embies - aren't they?  So can you start on these while still having AF? As surely AF and the tablets are doing the opposite to each other.  At the clinic they do a blood test when AF arrives and then should start me on tablets so just wondered.

Ooh Sarah not long now till your scan!!!!  Lots of closed legs vibes!  Will you be very disappointed if legs are open and its obvious


----------



## Cecilie

Yes, they are sort of doing the oppopsite to one another, so I was wondering whether my endometrium would be thin enough to start the building up process again when I went for my baseline scan on the Friday, when AF had only arrived two days earlier on the wednesday. But it was thin enough and I started the HRT the day after baseline scan on the saturday. 

My clinic always does scans, so I don't know what the difference is if blood tests are used instead.

Hope that helps?

C x


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Cecille, my hospital don't do scans when AF arrives, they only scan after I have been on the tablets to check my womb lining is thick enough.  My blood test is tomorrow morning so I'm not sure when I will start the pills I guess it depends if I've down regged okay.  I'm just confused as to when I will start them if I am still on AF.


----------



## Cecilie

As i said - I was only on day 3 of AF - same as you when I started HRT. So I'm sure they'll go ahead with the HRT if your bloods say you've d-regged enough. Otherwise they'll just get you down regging for an extra few days.
C x


----------



## Yogi

Yep sure they will thank you


----------



## Cecilie

Right Lovely Ladies, I'm off for the evening. Going to a friend's to record a song we wrote and sang for the wedding of a couple we know. We were going to send them the CD for their anniversary last month... The friend I'm doing it with is almost as disorganised as me    So they'll probably get it for their anniversary NEXT year  
After that it's home to cook some dinner for my DH and hopefully catch the new drama about the IVF doc then BED!! I'm looking forward to the last bit already...
Have a lovely evening everyone.
C x x x

Love


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

ladies  

Flo-Jo - glad to hear you are feeling better  Sorry you had such a horrid experience at the clinic   I feel really strongly that they should be very aware of the patients who don't follow the normal path - whether that's non-response, OHSS or a negative cycle. We're more vulnerable  

Hope - feet up! At least for a few days   

Liz - I'm sorry to hear you've had bad experiences too  I think the only people who really understand the effects of OHSS are the women who've been through it and it's important we talk to our clinics about what happened and how minimise the risk next time.....but I hope you don't get that far and FET works for you this time   

Witters - I love your belly pics! Don't you wish you could see what's going on in there!? Hope your scan went perfectly  

Cecilie - hope you are well  I am soooo chuffed with my charm bracelet   I've wanted one for years and I'm planning to only add charms which mean something to me - it might take a while to finish it   Your DH's jewellery is amazing    I'd love to see more examples  
Looking forward to having a catch up on Monday   <----sparkling water   

Yogi - lots and lots and lots of     for you. Hope this cycle goes like clockwork  

First day back at work today hence my lack of posts - our internet use gets monitored and I don't fancy 'Fertility Friends' popping up!   Not too many questions yet thankfully   Maybe I'm being extra sensitive but it felt like babies were everywhere   My friend is off on maternity leave due in 3 weeks, another guy in my team has a 9 day old little boy so is smitten, and within an hour of arriving my desk neighbour said to me "Don't ever have kids Debs, they're too expensive"   Luckily the irony of it made me laugh rather than cry  

Debs
xx


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning All 

Hope your all ok ?? 

What a yukky day weather wise .........had to bath my dog this moring as she was caked in mud ...DH lifted her in & out the bath tho ..... so ive got a very nice sweet smelling 'cocker' on my bed ......

Ohh Debs ..what are people like .....  .....

Cecile ...how did the recording go ??

Yogi & Witters how are you both ??

Look after yourselves .......

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Hi girls

I’ve typed this in word at work and quickly come on to post so if I’ve ignored your messages that’s why and at my coffee break at 10.30 I’ll be back to post properly.

Went to the hospital this morning for my blood test so now just waiting the results to see if I’ve down regged properly.  Got a scan date (subject to blood results) of 9 April and then replacement should be 3 days later, however that makes transfer date 12 April and the 14th is Good Friday and the hospital aren’t doing transfers over Easter so I have a dreaded feeling I may be left on the tablets longer till after Easter is over.  Guess I won’t find that out for sure until the scan on 9 April 2006.  Worry head time, do you think it will do any harm if I do have to stay on the tablets and pessaries longer?  Also I have to stay on the same burselerin dose which I thought would have decreased like it did when on the stims.  That worries me but I did ask the ever so miserable unhelpful nurse twice.

Well must work

xx


----------



## Yogi

Just spoke to hospital to try and find out more about transfer.

We would be due for transfer on 12th however, there is to be NO transfers that day.  That week the transfers will be on the Tuesday and Thursday so there is a chance we could get transfer on Thursday but then if the embryos don’t survive the thaw I’m not sure how that would work as its then easter holidays so they couldn’t take more out.  There is then to be transfers on the Wednesday the week after and after that I’m not sure.  So it appears there are only set dates they are doing transfers and only so many transfers they can do a day so it could all go wrong again yet.

Once I am on the tablets and pessaries stage they can apparently suspend me there for about 2 weeks.  So once again it feels like it may all go wrong and not happen.  Why is it not easy.


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Ohh, lots went on since I've been gone!

*Mel*, I only had blood tests too. The estrogen level is related to the lining thickness apparently. I only had a scan at the time of transfer. So it was only used to direct the embies in. The final 'yes all is ready' was done via another blood test. As for the tablets and lining etc. All should be fine. Mine went according to the standard clinic protocol, Cecilie's did, Liz's did and I'm sure most others did. If for some reason you did have to continue over Easter, it wouldn't cause any harm. Just think, you'll have time off work after transfer without having to take holiday or sickness! **** Just seen your update Mel. I'm sorry that they are making this so stressful for you. Just remember that FET's are much easier cyles than stimming cycles. As they say, they can suspend you for a couple of weeks with no adverse effects. It will work out...

*Hope*, so you had a little muddy friend on your hands! My two love a bath. They jump in and then out again by themselves. Only thing I hate is when they shake. I usually have to bath them naked otherwise I'm dripping! DH did it the last time. That was amusing, they tend to play him up just for sh!ts and giggles! Glad you have a sweet smelling doggie back 

*Debs*, I hope first day back was better than you expected. Sorry you can't really log on there. We understand though. It's not worth the grilling over it. That's another benefit of working for my DH! How difficult to go back to all those preggo situations. Must have been hard. Our Company had a Christmas meal, there was employees and their partners there. Out of a total of 7 women, 4 were pregnant! One about to pop, one half way through, me around 6 weeks and another that didn't even know! Considering that in the 5 years we've been here, these are the first pregnancies, talk about all or none! I was just so greatful that I had found out that I was one of them. It will be your turn soon...

*Cecilie*, how did the singing go? You must be very talented. I'd love to be able to sing. I did notice that you said your friend was _Almost _ as unorganised as you!  I'll let you into a little secret, we were married in April 2003 and only the past month have sent out our wedding DVD! It needed some editing, but has taken us almost 3 years to do it  My Dad kept pestering us as he was dying to see it!! Are you impressed? 

Just to let you know that the scan went well. Both are absolutely fine and measuring on target. The sonographer had a good look around and measured lots of body parts which all looked great. They were actually much more co-operative then we thought they would be which was great although she did have to chase them around a bit with the wand or rather in the end, she just held it still and waited for them to come to her!

Twin 1 is currently transverse, Twin 2 is breech. (it was twin 2's bottom poking out in my belly!) Twin 1 has it's head firmly wedged in against my bladder which is nice. I think it must like it as a pillow as that's been the case all along. Then it is laying across with it's legs at my lower right hand side. As it is laying low, the bed had to be tilted so my feet were in the air to try to bring it down out of my pelvis. That was nice, along with laying on my back and pressure from the wand, made me go all faint half way through! Always a drama with me  Twin 2 is breech, so head up towards my ribs, feet down kicking at it's twin, perfectly centred.

I admire the sonographers for knowing what's what. She'd be looking at something, then suddenly a leg or a foot from the other twin would suddenly appear! Lets just say they certainly intermix and we wouldn't be suprised if they come out covered in bruises! We have lots of pics that DH will scan in and I will post a link probably next week now. There is a cute one of Twin 1 looking face on and waving, then another with one's head up against the other's bottom!

We then had the consultants appointment, which again was fine. All test results and BP etc were good, general chat was fine and he was happy with how things are. So all in all, a good, positive day. We can go out and do all the fun buying now!


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, thanks for the nudge!  I had written this post, but forgot to click post!  Preggo brain!!  

Oh, and yesterday I walked out of the hospital without my handbag!  I said to DH - what have you forgotten?  You look naked.  Then I realised it was me feeling naked without my bag!!  I went back only to see the consultant running up the corridor with it trying to find us!!  Whoopsie!!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hi

Yogi ..PLEASE try not to get down ...im sure they'll sort you out .....   its so annoying tho .....

Witters ....glad your scan went well ..... do you know the sexes ??

Advise please !!

I have got an appointment booked with my Gp this afternoon to get a sick note for next week , i feel ok in myself but my Dh wants me to stay at home & rest next week , he said that if i have a week off then whatever the result i'd of done my best & no what if's ........

I'm worried that im letting the people at work down .......What do you think ??

Thanks 

Love Hope XXXXXXx


----------



## Witters

Hope, no, we didn't find out the sexes - our choice 

Personally, I would take the time off if that's what you want to do.  Take work out of the equasion for a moment.  Your treatment is the important thing right now.  For the sake of a week, if it will make you feel happier and have no regrets whatever the outcome, then that's what you should do.  I wouldn't just go into work for the fear of letting people down, then *knock on wood it won't be* you get a BFN.  As your DH says, all you will do is blame yourself and re-live everything you did at work that 'could have caused it not to stick'  If your work is easy going where you don't have to do much, little stress and certainly no lifting etc and feel you really want to go, then try it.  If it's too much, come home.  

I took the first week off, then went in for the second week after implantation would have happened.  My work is easy though, plus DH's the 'boss' so he wouldn't let me do anything I shouldn't.  

How do you feel about it?  What do you WANT to do?


----------



## Hope 2 B

Thanks Witters ..........

To be honest im torn ...... i only work mornings as a dental nurse , but this coming week is so busy patient wise as the new contract starts April so theyre cramming everyone in .......just spoke to my mom & she 'told' me that i always put others first & i should be thinking of myself at the moment .....

Think my minds made up & i will keep my appt this afternoon........

I just feel guilty as theres nothing 'wrong' with me ......apart from going   

How lovely for you to have a suprise .........

Love Hope XXXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Debs hope you are taking it easy back at work and I'm sorry about the baby thing.  Its crap isn't it.  I'm still trying to come to terms with my younger brother's girlfriend now pregnant with their second child.

Sarah - I'm so happy your scan went well and that they behaved for you.  Thanks for your advice too.  I'm a worrier as you all know by now and when I have no faith in the hospital as I get conflicting advice all the time from them it makes it worse.  The nurses told me transfers were only on certain days the week of easter.  Well I spoke to the embryologist lab and they said they are doing them all that week and just not doing fresh transfers and that they are actually doing double the amount of frozen transfers.  Well the nurse just rang with my blood test results and I told her what the embryologist had said and she still said nope its only certain days when a doctor is available.  So there you go conflicting information AGAIN!!! And they wonder why I mither and worry.  I'm so scared now that the transfer won't go ahead when it should.  I was doing so well but now its all kicking in again.  Oh yes I also asked for the third time whether I definetly shouldn't reduce burselin and they still say no.

Hope - I have to say what your mum says and put yourself first!!!  If I get that far I would take first week off then go back just like Sarah but I have an office job so sit on my bum all day whereas you are on your feet.  I would take it off in your shoes.


----------



## Cecilie

I was just writing a mega long post and I pressed something wrong and it disappeared. Serves me right for being smug about saving long posts before saving them  

AAAAARGH!

I'll come back to you later as I've really got to get on with some work, but HELLO everyone. Witters - fab update, so happy everything's ok. Mel - try not to worry - it'll all be fine, honestly. Hope - I think you should take another week off work. Nothing's more important than your embies right now....

Will post properly later x


----------



## Witters

Hope, your mum said it perfectly, think of yourself for a change!  As you are on your feet all day, and extra busy, I'd take the time off.  If it was a quiet week, I'd stil take the time off as they could cope without you!  So long as you give your boss a bit of notice, she can find someone to stand in or try to re-arrange a few patients to ease the load. It's her responsibility, not yours.  I'm sure you have never let her down in the past going by your loyalty feelings, so she won't feel any bad feelings against you.  BTW, I'm presuming your boss is a she!

Cecilie, :roflmao:  I know only too well how frustrating that is!

Mel, so, what was your test results?  Are you OK to start?  I know it's hard when you have lost trust with your clinic, but I would listen to them and do as they say.  They will need to work it out right for their sakes as well as yours.  If they don't, you should get another go.  The most likely reason for transfer date conflicting information is what is already booked in and what spaces are avaliable perhaps?  As I say, it is their problem, not yours...


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hi Witters .......

No unfortunatly my bosses are both men  .......but both have children & i have ALWAYS been honest with them about my treatment etc.......

off to the drs at 4 pm .........

Take care XXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Oh Cecille how annoying.

Sarah, Cecille and everyone yes I know I should let them worry but I just want a date to work towards I suppose.  I feel like I've waited so long as you all know that feeling.

And yes I did forget to say didn't I well

I DOWN REGGED FINE!!!! Well I guess I must have as they said I am okay to go ahead.  So I start the pills on Sunday.  Do I take them at the same time as injections??  Or does it really not matter


----------



## Cecilie

Mel - there you are - Something positive! This cycle is actually going to plan - perfectly!!! But you're too busy focusing on what could go wrong to notice the things that are running smoothly. Agree with Witters that you need to trust the clinic. Yes, they do sometimes make mistakes, but very rarely do they make great big ones that result in ruined cycles... It's their job to make sure the drugs and protocols are right for you. Your job is to get your body and mind healthy and relaxed ready for your embies. Try to channel some of that worry energy into deep breathing and relaxation. I used a self hypnosis CD for conception when I was having my FET - it's a good way to focus. See link below:

http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/1676/index.html

C x


----------



## Witters

Hope, good luck at your GP's!  I'll be watching out for an update 

Mel, that's great that you are all ready!  Cecilie is right, it's their job to work out appointments, your job to get your body prepared.  If they didn't think they could get you to transfer, they wouldn't start your treatment.  You need to take your meds and enjoy watching your body reacting like a perfect, textbook cycle!  It truly is fascinating stuff!  As for taking the tablets, I always took mine before bed, then if/when I had to take more twice a day, I'd take it first thing, then last thing.  Injections, I always took them first thing.  It doesn't matter if you take it all togesther or seperately, whatever fits best in your daily routine.  Just think, in a few weeks time, you'll be on your TWW!!  Not long now Mel, you can get there...


----------



## Yogi

What would I do without you both.  I really appreciate your support, guidance and patience with me as I natter natter natter.

Cecille they do very rarely mess up I'm sure but I know of one situation at the same time as i was doing treatment last year where they did exactly that and messed up a cycle and the girl had to have a freeze all.  So thats just added to my worry.

Thanks for the link, I do actually have a relaxation CD that a girl on another thread kindly sent me.  I'm just not good at that sort of thing as I can't shut my mind off - bet that doesn't surprise you.

And yes it is good that AF arrived on time and then good that I down regged okay, I'm just terrified of something breaking that going right trend like it did last time during treatment.  Plus I think the fact I was up at 5.15 to get to the hospital and I'm tired isn't helping.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Cecilie

Aw Mel  You need a good night's sleep.
I know someone had a bad experience at your clinic last year. But bad things happen all the time, and we can't go around assuming that they're going to happen to us too, otherwise we'd never do anything and we'd go mad.



Yogi said:


> I'm just not good at that sort of thing as I can't shut my mind off - bet that doesn't surprise you.


That's exactly why I sent you the link. People who switch off easily don't need CDs to help them...

WItters - thank you for your kind words earlier - you're always so lovely. I'm not talented - I just like singing, and the couple who asked me to sing at their wedding are clearly not very fussy  My lovely friend Will, who is almost as disorganised as me, got delayed with his work yesterday - so we've postponed music till SUnday  Par for the course with both of us, I'm afraid... Can't wait to see your pics next week! Glad you didn't accidentally catch a glimpse of any girlie or blokey bits 

Hope - good luck with the GP appt. ANd enjoy your rest next week - try not to feel guilty, coz you're doing the most important thing in the world - nourishing your babies!

Debs - hello  I typed a long message to you earlier, but lost it... I'll leave it till I see you on Monday - which I'm also looking forward to, very much. Have a lovelyl relaxing weekend.

Hello to Liz and Flo Jo x


----------



## Chris F

Hi guys

Well I'm back, just a shortish post from me before I go and crash.  It was decided to remove both tubes yesterday, as the other was damaged as well, (it hasn't sunk in yet that I will never be able to fall naturally) one good thing is that an eptopic is unlikely, other news is that they found endometriosis, in a small way I feel as if I've been robbed of trying for the last 3yrs as this has never shown up before and things could maybe been done differently, but no point on dwelling on it.

Other news is that they have given me a injection today (zoplidex - something like that) and I have to have another one in 4 weeks, then onto FET, this is instead of nasal spray.

Still not quite with it so will catch up soon.

Hope all is well

Chris


----------



## Cecilie

Chris - I'm sorry you lost both tubes when you weren't expecting to   I know psychologically that must be hard, even though we don't need tubes for IVF... It's good that you can see the bright side - ectopics much less likely. Also, I'm not sure how positive it is to fall pregnant naturally after IVF. A friend of minie thought that had happened to her last year and she was appalled, as it would have meant that she'd had a lot of invasive treatment when she maybe didn't need it. But, I empathise with you as it's probably more the thought of being unable to conceive naturally than the reality of it that's upsetting  

Big cyber hugs to you. And hurray that you're on the down-reg path already! Not long till your FET then!!


----------



## Cecilie

Here are some more pics of Dh's work: (proud?? Moi??)


----------



## Witters

Chris,  Sorry that you ended up loosing both tubes.  That must be very hard to take in, especially as you weren't expecting it.  Also the endo to top it off.  Did they manage to laser that off?  You really will have to put your feet up for a while after going through all that.  I hope there is someone to look after all the horses   It's great that you are ready to de-reg straight away, and with just two injections, that's fab!  Sounds like they are looking after you atleast.  Rest up and take good care of yourself 

Cecilie, how can you work in the shop surrounded by all that lovely jewellery and not just want to take it home and wear it all?  It is gorgeous!  He's very talented!


----------



## Cecilie

Chris - ditto Witters' comments about resting. Make sure you do nothing for a few days. Bed rest and DH to wait on you hand and foot please!

Witters - yes, it's a bit tricky resisting the jewellery    I'm actually wearing one of his pearl and diamond necklaces today that I borrowed from the window this morning. And sometimes I borrow things for a night out too. It's great, coz I don't have to make my mind up about a particular piece - I just wear my latest favourite for a while till he makes something else that becomes my new favourite  

I'm gonna sign off for the weekend now. 

Look forward to catching up with you all on tuesday. Hope you have a restful, peaceful weekend. You all need to rest - for different reasons - but you all definitely need it...

Lots of love and dust x x


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya 

Just a quicky from me ....... 

Dr's appt went really well ....... i didnt even have to ask him for a sick note he just said that at this time the best thing for me was to not get stressed re work...... and asked how long i'd like off  ..... i said a week he said he would rather it be 2wks as then i can never say what if !! ....... im chuffed but still feel really guilty as theres nothing medically wrong with me ...he put abdominal pain on the note .......

THANK YOU ALL FOR PUTTING UP WITH ME TODAY ! 

Love Hope XXXXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

Dear Chris just wanted to send you a few cyber    

Love Hope XXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Hope, that's great news!  You know we all have to follow doctors orders


----------



## Hope 2 B

Moring all .........

How are you ( your hopefully all still asleep  )........

I always get up at 5am & take the dog to a local woods for a nice walk , but DH has done it since wednesday ........ but can't stop in bed , hopefully she won't be quite as muddy today ........

Cecile ....OMG how amazing is that jewellry ...... STUNNING !! ......XXX

Yogi .....how did you find the relaxation tape ?? any good ? i hope so XXXXX

Chris how are you ??XXXX

Witters ..... how are you ?? ......XXXX

Well gonna go & have a coffee (decaf   )..........

Take care

Love Hope XXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

Me again ..........

Why o why is the time dragging !! ......ages to go yet but want to know NOOOOWWWW   


Love HopeXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !!............

I really must learn how to lie ~in ...........  

How are you all ??

Hope your all Ok

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Chris F

Hope

You are mad, I get up early for the horses when we are away to shows, but every morning!!!!

Chris F


----------



## Hope 2 B

..............
XXXXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning how are you all ??

Did you have a nice weekend ??..........

I feel so guilty about not going to work .was still gonna go even tho got dr's note ...but Dh said that IF the tx fails then he would always think/say it was because i had gone to work & i didnt want him ever to throw that back at me .......

Made the silly mistake of testing today   ...not even due to test for 9 days .....of course it was neg .......   ..........

Iv'e just got no willpower at all......

Hope your ok 

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Hope are you mad!!! Its FAR to early to test you are going to make yourself crazy!!

hope you all had a good weekend.  Mine was full of babies.  Visited my niece and her mum was talking about the new baby she is expecting then visited my friend from work whose baby is 2 weeks old.

Started on the tablets yesterday estrod.... something or other.  My doeses seem alot lower than yours Sarah and Cecille, just something else for me to worry about.  From memory its 1mg between yesterday and Thursday then Friday to Monday its 2mg then from Tuesday its 6mg.  Lots lower than what you girls took.  Any idea why that would be?  Burselin is kept at 0.5 for me too.  Guess I just have to do what they say and hope and pray.

Well on with work
xx


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Hope, you need to sleep more - the time will go quicker!!  Sorry about the BFN, but as you say, it should be BFN right now.  Keep those tests firmly locked away!

Chris, how are you feeling?  Still sore? 

Mel, the estrodoil are the same dose as me!  Here's what I posted:
Estrodoil tablets
1ml CD6 to CD10
2ml CD11 to CD14
6ml CD15 to CD36
4ml CD37 to CD57
3ml CD58 
2ml CD59 to CD63
1ml CD64 to CD77
Finished CD78
You will be just fine.  As for te full buserelin, there must be a reason from your past cycle.  Maybe your natural hormones still played a part, so they are keeping you on a higher dose so they have more control.  In a way, it's great that you are slightly different, as it means they are adapting it to YOU and not treating you as any old number.

Cecilie, I take it you are accu'ing.  Have fun!  Oh, isn't it today that you are meeting up with Debs?  Have a chocolate muffin for me!!!


----------



## Yogi

Hi Sarah, yes I think I just had a mental block when I read your doseages.  As for the burselin, I asked several times and they said its 0.5ml and that they never reduce the dose for frozen transfers only for fresh when stimming.  So I have to just accept that I guess.  Even though to me it seems strange.  I even said well I speak to other ladies who had FET and had theirs lowered and my response was, they can’t have had it lowered.  So you see why this hospital frustrates and worries me.


----------



## Witters

Well, if it is for all patients, then they must get some response from it, otherwise they'd adjust it.  Honestly, those HRT meds really do work hard and the buserelin only works on your natural hormones.  I would just go along with your protocol and watch it all take shape perfectly   I can see your frustrations as they don't explain things to you to ease your mind, but honestly, it shouldn't jepordise your treatment.


----------



## Hope 2 B

Afternoon !!  


How are you ??.........

Yogi are you ok ??

Witters are you ok ??..........

I hope so .........

Another yukky day weather wise ...will the sun ever come out again ......

Not alot happening hear ..... just go headache & feel sick but im sure thats just the cyclogest .....

Take care

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Hi Hope, yes, the weather is yuck!  If it's not raining, it's windy.  Still, we always get this at season changes.  Another few weeks and it will be sunny I'm sure.

So, who remembered the clocks changed at the weekend?  We didn't!  It was only early afternoon that I looked at my phone and it said it had automatically updated the clock.  We were running very late from that moment on!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Did remember .....usually get up at 5am ...so got up at 4am !! ......... had a few zzzzzz in the afternoon tho  

It really mucks your system about tho doesnt it .........

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

You usually get up at 5am, even on a Sunday?  You really are crazy aren't you?!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hi Witters .....yes even on Sunday/christmas day /days off etc ...

YEP IM

MAD !!   

Dont try phoning me after 9pm tho im always asleep ..............

How are you ??

I dont feel any different yet........  

Take care

Love HopeXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Ahhhh, early to bed, early to rise!  Me?  In my ideal world, I'd be early to bed, late to rise! 

Don't worry about feeling any different.  I didn't feel different until the m/s kicked in around 6 weeks.  Infact, I felt great up until that point!  *sticky vibes*


----------



## Cecilie

Morning  

Hope - you sound like you're in hyperdrive!! You need to take yourself off to bed with some slushy dvds to take your mind off things! I'm a bit early to bed early to rise too - usually wake up with the light , which is quite early in the summer. I'm not as sprightly as you tho, and I have to admit to going back to sleep when the alarm went off at 6 yesterday tho - couldn't understand it until I remembered that it was 5am real time  
Resist the pee sticks until at least day 10  

Mel - different clinics have different protocols - there isn't just one perfect formula that gets peole pregnant. Witters and I were on different drug doses, but we both got BFPs. I know my clinic varies its drugs and doses from patient to patient too, so like Witters says - just watch your drugs doing what they should.. It'll all be fine. Do you think you would have felt better about things if you'd gone to a different clinic? I've trusted my clinic to do the right thing in terms of drugs and doses. I'm sure I'd have gone mad if I felt I had to check up on them all the time...

Chris - how are you feeling now?

Witters - hello   How are things? Yes, I was acu'ing yesterday. I saw a patient pre- and post ET - so please send her some   for me!  I also went to see a patient/friend for a cup of tea after work - she has a 4 month old daughter whoc is adorable and who I love having a cuddle with whenever I get a chance. ANd yes - you've got a very good memory, then I met up with Debs. I had naughty pizza and even naughtier banoffee pie  (Debs was very good and had salad.)  It was lovely to catch up and have a natter. We talked about the OHSS quite a bit and other stuff related to and not so related to IVF   It was a really lovely relaxed evening. Funny how IVF and especially OHSS gives you an instant connection, isn't it?

Well, sunday night heralded the first official kicks that could be felt on the outside. So DH has finally felt Bean moving - which to me has been the most exciting thing to happen since the six week scan showed that I'd only lost one embryo not both. The kicking is really fabulous. I could quite happily just sit quietly for most of the day and wait for the kicks    I hope everyone else on the thread will feel kicking very soon...  
Apart from being excited about the baby - I'm rediculously tired by the end of the week. I can't see to stay awake on my day off. Are you like that too WItters? It feels a bit strange when I wasn't really that tird in the first trimester.

We remembered about the clocks simply because we spend all of february and march looking forward  to the lighter evenings.   It means more time for dog walking after work - something we do together most nights in the summer. We're planning our first one after work tonight. Hurray!   spring is nearly here.

Debs - lovely to see you yesterday   Hang on in there and sooner than you think you'll be chomping and the bit to start on those down regging drugs again so that you can get two of your snow babies back inside your warm body where they belong


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, sounds like you had a busy yet lovely day yesterday.  Hope your lady will catch all my       vibes!  4 month olds are just the best age!  Still tiny and cute, but starting to develop their personalities and learning how to smile.  Glad yo enjoyed your cuddle!

I am very impressed at Debs sticking to her salad!  Do you know, I absolutely hate the stuff!  Always have and no doubt always will.  So I really do admire you to sticking to it!  It is sad that we've all got the IVF and OHSS in common, but as you say, it certainly brings us closer.

You clever thing you remembering the clock change!  Now you mention it, I bet if I was still doing Woody each day, I would have remembered.  I definately used to look forward to the spring forward clocks!

Yes, come Friday, I really notice that it's the end of the week.  It's amazing at how much energy little one's suck out of you.  Woohoo on your DH getting to feel bean!  You're right, it really is a magical moment.  You just wait, they only get stronger from here on   Where were they?  I mainly feel them right down low or mid right side.  They do tend to be in the same places though.  I don't think mine flip very much, they just tend to kick and punch!


----------



## Witters

Just blown you all some bubbles!


----------



## Cecilie

Thanks for the bubbles  
Here are some for you      

The kicks are in the same place as yours, of course   Low down on the right usually. But Sunday night when DH felt them they were low down in the middle. I was lying on my back, which maybe made a difference. Speaking of lying on my back - I'm getting quite uncomfortablel at night now, for reasons I can't really put my finger on. It may be time for the c shaped body pillow


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hi ........

Hi Cecile ....sounds like you've had a lovley weekend .......

Have any of you had an Indian Head Massage ??...... spoke to a therepist yesterday as i wanted to have something to relax me a bit ....just spoke to clinic & they said i'd be fine to have one done ...( also told me that my embies would of implanted by now if they were going to) ...

Just wondered what you thought ??

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## Cecilie

Go for it Hope. Indian head massage is safe as long as the practitioner knows you're pregnant. Acupuncture is also safe, and some people find it relaxing - others not so much. I'd avoid reflexology in the 2ww and first few weeks of pg, unless you go to someone who's very experienced and used to treating people in early pg.

Enjoy!

C x


----------



## Yogi

Quick one from me to say hi!!!  HOpe I had an indian head massage and it was lovely.

Gotta make this quick as I'm working or supposed to be.  Rough day today, i feel crap and so tired, not sure if its the estrodeil and burselin or what.  Also my brother text me to say his girlfriend has had a bit of bleeding and some pains that come and go like her AF is arriving so she's got an early scan on Thursday.  So poo day really and thats why I've not been on earlier.

Gotta dash love to you all

xx


----------



## Cecilie

I'm off for the night. Taking DH and dog out for a walk. We'll be looking out for our favourite barn owl.
I'm taking the digi camera home and will get DH to take a snap of my 20 week belly tommorrow morning. Will post it on here then  

Good night Jim Bob and everyone x


----------



## Cecilie

PS Mel - sorry , how rediculous of me. SOrry you're having a crappy day. Hope the tiredness and feeling unwellness wears off very soon and that all will be well with your potential nephew/niece. Hope it's just random bleeding  

Good night


----------



## Cecilie

Oh, I didn't quite manage to drag myself away after all. Just popped in to look at your pics Witters and noticed you've posted your scan images from last week. Bless them! Twin 1 looks like (s)he's playing the recorder   x


----------



## Witters

Good night Cecilie!  Looking forward to your belly shot tomorrow.  20 weeks - you're half way through already!!  I have my Midwife appointment in the morning, so may not be on early...

Hope, I agree, an indian head massage will be fine, just make the therapist aware that you *are*  pregnant.

Mel, sorry that you are having a down day.  Just remember you are being pumped full of hormones, so you have a good excuse!  Sorry to hear about your SIL.  Hopefully it's just a scare and nothing more.  Bleeding is scary.

Cecilie, thanks about the scan pics - I'm going to look at my little musician in a sec to see what you mean.  Let's hope (s)he will have a better musical ear than it's mother!  We are playing music to them each night - I guess they must like it!!  Are you playing anything to them?

Now you, off home to your doggie!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !!

How are you all ??.......

Yogi hope your feeling bit better today 

Cecile ..hope you had a lovely walk with Dh & pooch ??

Witters ....How are you ??

Im ok ..had a few tears this morning spent an hour watching Portlands babies on sky ...I want that Happy day  ..1 week to go trying to remain positve but its hard ....

Sorry for moaning .....

Hope your all ok

Love Hope XXXXX


----------



## Chris F

Morning everyone

Feeling a lot better now,  still sore but getting around a lot more.  Just wanted to thank everyone for their kind wishes and I am really glad I have found this special place.

Love Chris

Hope - up early again this morning?


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya Chris ......

So glad your feeling a bit better today ............

Yep was up at 5am again .......... 

Takecare

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## Cecilie

Morning  

Hope - do you have to go and see this "friend"?? I don't know if she was maybe just trying to encourage you to not get your hopes up or something, but you need positive support just now, so just avoid anyone that can't give you that. People who haven't experienced IF just say the most hopeless things sometimes, and often don't mean anything by them - but I think a big wide berth required at this point - till you get your BFP and then you can wear your "I told you so" T shirt  
By the way - hope you're not literally drinking coffee? Best avoided in 2ww and when pg. I know another week feels like it's ages, but it'll come round very soon now    
Actually walk with Pooch and DH didn't go quite as hoped. It started off really well - we saw a couple of deer and checked out a new badger set DH found a few days ago - but then sadly we ended up having a row and haven't spoken since.... 

Chris - Hi! Glad you're feeling a lot better. Carry on being good to yourself though...

Mel - morning. Hope you're feeling a bit chirpier today? Remember that every day you can tick off between now and FET brings you a day nearer to your frosties. Any news on your SIL?

Witters - hope your midwidfe appt this morning was good. Did you get to hear the heart beats again? I play music a lot - especially in the car, and sing quite loudly, so my poor bean doesn't get that much peace! I downloaded a heap of MOzart to play, but only seem to have it on as background in the shop. Can't play it loud enough for Bean to hear or I'd frighten the customers off    

Because of aforementioned falling out with DH I have no belly pics    I toyed with the idea of trying to take it myself this morning - but that just got too complicated! Maybe if we're on better terms tonight he can do it then. Otherwise I'll ask a friend to do it.

Debs and Liz -


----------



## Cecilie

me again.

Hope - I just re-read my last post and realised what a bossy lecturing old so and so I sounded. Sorry    I must try harder not to do that... x x


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, what's all this about a row?  Tut tut!  He should know you're ultra sensitive and hormonal right now   I hope it was just a silly thing and all will be fine tonight.  If I saw a deer or badgers on a walk, I'd loose my dogs for days!  Lets just say they like to play with the local wildlife, only thing is they expect them to feel the same 

Happy 20 weeks!  I take my pics myself - hence the headless chicken look!  I have a big mirror and take it through that.  The MW appointment was fine.  We did hear both HB's, they ranged from 135 to 145bpm.  I also signed up for a BF course on 22nd May - 7:30-9:30pm.  Sorry about the exact date, but I'm at home and it means tomorrow I can check here to put it in my diary at work! 

Hope, it sounds like you really don't want to go out today with your friend.  If you don't, then don't.  This last 1ww is so hard and Cecilie is right, you need positivity, not negativity.  I hope that was just a one off comment.  Right now, you have just as much chance as any of us did at that point 

Chris, so happy that you are feeling a bit better now.  Each day will only show improvement.  How are those horses?  Missing them yet?

Liz, how's your treatment going?

Mel, what about yours?  I bet you have boxes full of meds.  I remember we had lots of recycling during my treatment!!   It felt so good to throw away another box


----------



## Yogi

Hi guys

Hope I can't believe how early you get up! I hate waking up early!  Sorry your friend was a little unsensitive to your feelings but hope you have a nice time.

Chris - lovely to hear from you and that you are doing well.  This place is special isn't it.

Cecille - Sounds like you had a lovely walk.  It was pouring down here yesterday when I left work and I wanted to walk my dog as it was her birthday and feel awful she could't get walked on her birthday.  Always tonight I guess.  The bleeding of my brothers girlfriend has stopped now and the pains gone so I think its just random bleeding.  She has a scan early in the morning though to check

Sarah - hope the appointment went well.

I need your advice please everyone.  As you know my hospital are increasing my worrying by not explaining things and giving conflicting information.  If you remember I said that the nurses who seem to control all dates in the cycle said that on the Wednesday when if text book I should be ready for transfer they weren't doing them and only on the Tuesday and Thursday that week but the embryologist department said they were doing them all that week.  I told the nurses what the embryologist department had said for their reference.  WOuld you call the nurses again for clarification and risk becoming a nuisance or would you just wait and see how it pans out when I go for my scan on 9 April?  I don't know what to do for the best.  What do you all advise, I don't want to be a pain to them and have them think I'm trying to do their job or something.  Will I gain anything by ringing now or should I wait till scan day.


----------



## Yogi

Sarah we posted at the same time.  I'm so glad your appointment went well and you heard the heartbeats.


----------



## Yogi

Oh gosh just read the posts back again.  Cecille sorry you fell out with DH, I too hope it was something silly that can easily be sorted tonight.


----------



## Cecilie

Witters said:


> Cecilie, what's all this about a row? Tut tut! He should know you're ultra sensitive and hormonal right now


Yes - my point exactly  It was just a silly thing - always is, but we are quite a volatile couple so manage to make mountains out of these molehills. Only thing is, since being pg I don't deal with it particularly well and just shut off - or put the phone down if I think the conversation's getting out of hand. Childish I know, but feels like a good way to self protect. I like my little bubble and can't bear it if anyone shouts at me... I told him last night it'll all be fine if he apologises and talks to me nicely. So we'll see - so far he's been silent.

Odin's actually quite good with wildlife - no mercy for bunnies, but they're always too quick for him. Bigger stuff like deer he can be called off if he starts to chase them (I think he's secretly scared of them  ) And he sits at the edge of the badger set when told to wait. Well, he does when DH is there, anyway. He doesn't tend to take me quite so seriously...

Thanks for the 20 week congrats  It does feel like a very big milestone, and I'm really enjoying being pregnant now - I can see why some women get addicted to it! I don't have a big mirror so can't do self portraits 

Glad you heard the heart beats  And what is a BF course?

Mel - I would advise you to sit back and chill out and go for whatever ET date they decide at the time. These things can change according to your hormones anyway - they can't necessarily predict accurately at this point. Also, my clinic only ever does ETs on mondays, wednesdays and fridays - you get whichever day is closest to your "ideal". This must work as the clinic has the second highest IVF success rates in the country... IVF really isn't as time critical as you might think.


----------



## Cecilie

Don't worry about the row thing Mel - sometimes my posts are so long and rambling I'm surprised if anyone manages to read them all the way through   And it was a nice walk anyway - just ended in tears...


----------



## Yogi

Cecille that just sounds like us and so typical for the male to remain silent.  Lee finds apologising so hard and he too stays silent.  I hope you get it sorted and I totally understand about protecting yourself plus you have baby to think about too.

I reckon BF course is breastfeeding at a guess – Sarah can I have brownie points if I’m right!!!

Cecille, thanks for your advise, I’m being good and so far I’ve not rung and I think really I don’t want to ring its just with my character I HATE being out of control and this just doing injections and taking tablets and no visit to the hospital for 2 weeks is driving me mad.  Plus if I had it my way I would know now what date possible transfer would be and I know that’s not possible. Its just like a niggling itch to ring them and I’m thankful after 3pm when I know the nurses have gone home and I can’t ring them.  Like I say their conflicting information all the time isn’t helping.  I’m just being inpatient and fed up of waiting now.  Its 4 months since EC and I just want to get on with things.  Sorry I know I’m a big fat pain in the bum.

Thanks again

Mel x


----------



## Cecilie

Mel - you're not a big fat pain in the bum- but I do have to admit that you make me chuckle sometimes   I totally understand your impatience. The waiting associated with IVF is the worst part, I think. Try to think up some new things to do to make the time go, instead of phoning the nurses. I used to cross the days off on the calander as soon as I'd done my drugs for the day. That made me feel a bit better, coz then I could see the chunk of time until ET getting smaller and smaller. Planning some fun/relaxing/nice things to do during your treatment can help too. A girls' night out with your friends at a restaurant, massage or facial, going somewhere special with Dh at weekends?

Well - my DH just phoned and actually apologised for speaking to me in not a nice way. So there we are. Belly pics toomorrow  

I had some more good news today too - my friend who was supposed to cycle with me when I had my FET had her 6 week scan this morning and there was a healthy heartbeat on the screen   Great milestone for her as she had a BFP last summer and got to the 6 week scan only to find 2 sacs and no heartbeats. So great news that all's well now...


----------



## Yogi

Hi Cecille I know I frustrate myself sometimes, its just I hate being not in control – think its called a control freak, but I have to defend myself to say that the hospital just don’t help with their conflicting advice etc.  Anyway yes the waiting is the worst part and I know its great to watch the time pass away but I just wish I knew when ET would be or even that I will make it that far.  I have arranged to have my niece this Saturday which I’ve never done before as she normally goes to her mum’s mums.  I’ve never been allowed to have her.  So as long as her mum doesn’t change her mind I should have a lovely few hours with her on Saturday – I can’t wait but like I say it has been this way before and her mum (brothers girlfriend) changes her mind.  It is hard to resist phoning them though but at least now they have gone for the day.

Its great that your DH has phoned and apologised, its lovely when they can actually bring themselves to apologise isn’t it.  Lots of making up for you tonight then and belly shots for us to see tomorrow.

And fantastic news about your friend she must be over the moon – I do love a happy story.


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning all !!....................


Cecillle...you we'rent lecturing me   ..its nice that people care   glad you & dh have made up now  


Mel/Yogi ....How are you ??sorry to hear your so stressed out ...hope your a bit better today ??   

Witters.how are you ??

Well are you all ok ??.................

Did go to see my friend yest (had fruit juice  ) ....and was ok only stayed a short while tho ....gonna have a slobby day today .... 

Still think it hasnt worked ..... but it aint over yet i suppose ..... 

Take care

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Hi Hope glad it was okay with your friend yesterday.  Don't get yourself in a negative frame of mind, stay positive as Sarah would say you are pregnant until proven otherwise.

My head is killing me today but I hope I'm busy at work to stop my temptation of calling the hospital about transfer.  My brothers girlfriend has her scan at 9.30 but I think she will be fine.  And me when I was shocked to see I had EWCM last night on day 8 or my cycle when my ovaries should be sleeping due to the burselin - is this caused by the Estrodil tablets does anyone know?

Well suppose I should get on with some work now I'm here.

Mel x


----------



## Witters

Good morning!

*Hope,* not much I can say as Mel's already said my words for me  Glad you managed to get through yesterday's lunch with your friend.

*Cecilie,* great to know your DH's apologised. Men can be so funny sometimes, they all seem to be stubborn don't they? I hope you enjoyed making up last night and looking forward to the belly shots! Odie sounds like our two. Take no notice of me! If they're indoors with food about, they'd climb a ladder on two feet if you asked them to, but out in the open, no chance. Infact we can't even let them off the lead  Very sad, but that's just the breed. They like a good burn around the garden though, so do get their exercise 

So happy for your friend! That first scan is the hardest. I still remember ours, especially as I'd had some bleeding the night before. I was so sure we'd lost it, but were over joyed when we found "it" was actually a "they"! Wish her congrats from her friend she doesn't know!! 

*Mel,* I hope your SIL gets on OK at her scan. Hopefully it was just scares like what I had. Enjoy your babysitting! How old is your neice? It is an honour to be asked.

The EWCM is from the estodoil tablets. I never get it naturally  but this FET cycle, I was swimming in it! A little advice - start to wear some panty liners as it will only increase  This should put your mind at rest as it mean that although you are doing the full amount of buserelin, the estrogen tablets are doing their job perfectly 

I too would hold off from calling the nurses. When I was doing my FET cycle, I was so sure that transfer would be much sooner than it actually was. My advise would be to just do as you are, following the med taking protocol and going in for your scan on the 9th of April. It will only be then that anyone can predict a likely transfer date, and yes, they will create a slot for you  Before transfer, you need to get your womb into the perfect, welcoming place for your embies. All this worry will not help with that environment. I know it's hard and I know it's all we ever say, but honestly, you must try to relax and put trust into the professionals. Yes, you have heard 'horror' stories, but I'm also sure that the good, successful stories outweigh those many fold. This is YOUR cycle, nobody elses. This is the link to YOUR future, nobody elses. This is preparing your body to meet up again with YOUR embies, YOUR future children nobody elses. Try to concentrate on those thoughts, after all, that's all that matters right?


----------



## Yogi

Sarah your words brought tears to my eyes, what lovely words I just hope all you say comes true and I do get a BFP and yes I know all this worry isn’t helping me.  I feel so rubbish lately I think its these drugs not helping.  Constant headaches and tiredness and the estrodil increases tomorrow and then again on Tuesday.  But I’m not moaning if it will all be worth it.  I hear both you and Cecille about the not calling and like I say I don’t want to its just sometimes sat here alone in my office I dwell on things and my fingers itch to ring the hospital.  Mad I know.  Thanks for the words about the EWCM too, I never thought of it like that that they are doing their job even though I’m on burselin.  I normally get loads of EWCm around ovulation time so it confused me a little.  And I wish I could get the horror stories out of my head about the hospital but like I keep saying if they didn’t give me such conflicting advice and one department say they are doing transfers all that week and the nurses say they aren’t.  The hospital I am at have one of the lowest rates of success so its hard to trust and be positive in them sometimes.  Plus with Easter coming and them not doing transfers for 4 days oohh I really hope you are right and they will find a slot of me when the time comes.  God I just hope my embryos survive for me to need that slot. Anyway shut up Mel!

Okay, as for my brothers girlfriend she’s had a scan and all is fine it was just a blood clot that came away.  I knew she would be fine.  As for the babysitting well I wasn’t asked I asked them if I could have Morgan for the day.  She is 16 months old and she has such a little character.  I love her to bits.  Thing is in the past when they’ve said I can have her they always cancel so until I actually get to pick her up it could all be cancelled and me gutted.  She really brightens my day.


----------



## Witters

Awww, 16 months is such a fun age!  I sure hope they go through with it.  You will be great with her and I'm sure it will help you out mentally.

I know how hard it is to have things playing on your mind like that.  You need information and confirmation, I understand that.  I just don't think that they can tell you what you need to know right now.  Not just because they are a "bad" clinic, but so many things can change between now and the actual time, so even if it is just what you want to hear, it could still all be false information.  What I used to do it spend time on these boards reading posts and answering them from my experience.  I felt that if I could help someone else going through something I had experienced, it made me feel so much better.  People are always so grateful too, so it really gives you a buzz.  Plus sometimes, there are posts about what I was going through too, some had endings, others we could just chat as we went through it.


----------



## Yogi

Yes she is a little bundle of joy!! She is so funny, DH doesn’t see her that often but he saw her about 4 weeks ago and she sat next to him lifted shirt sleeve and tried to say whit woo then she said sexy.  We then saw them again on Saturday and as soon as DH sat down she just said sexy.  She is so funny!!!  I just love her and yes she does help me out mentally while I’m with her and then when she’s gone it reminds me of what I may never have.  

I know you are right about the hospital I just wish I could trust them and Easter is an obstacle as it takes 4 days out.  I’m not surprised people are grateful of your posts you are a mind of knowledge and a great support.


----------



## Witters

Morgan sounds great!

I was meant to say earlier, yes Mel, you get some browney points!  BF class was breast feeding class...


----------



## Yogi

She is fab!!

And yippee I got it right!! Gosh I know far too many things I don't need to and not enough of what I do need to know.

Thanks again Sarah for your support on one of my negative down days.


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Girls 

Late logging on today, as I've had no electric in the shop till now. I wasn't a happy bunny when I came in to find no heating, no PC, no stereo and no kettle. What else is there in a working day? I had to call an electrician and do some real work. Ouch!

*Witters* - Loved the bold thing you got goin on - so I've nicked the idea!

*Hope* - the fat lady hasn't sung yet! I don't think it's possible to tell whether IVF has worked until you do that pee stick thing. Preferably not 10 days too early though  Everyone tries to second guess what's going on but I don't think it's possible. Just think good thoughts about embryos being nicely embedded and multiplying in there. Glad the "coffee" (juice  ) went ok.

*Mel* - I can't really add anything to what WItters has already said... Except that you're taking hormones that are making your body behave like that of a pregnant woman. So the EWCM that you mention is a pg symptom that just carries on if you get a BFP. Same with the total brain fog that you will be noticing very soon  I didn't feel any diffferent once I was pg than I had done on those estrodial tablets. Think of it as a dry run, and forget the Buserilin part of the treatment now - you've moved out of down regulating mode and straight into ripe and ready for a baby mode. Enjoy it!

Chris, Liz and Debs - Hello! How are you all?

C x

Oh, here's my belly pic. I can understand why everyone's telling me I don't look pg now  I feel much bigger than I look, and I've grown out of most of my clothes so I must be bigger than I was


----------



## Yogi

Cecille love the picture, I often find with belly shots I’ve seen before that its more obvious a person is pregnant when you take the picture front on and not sideways (does that make sense).  Anyway the important thing is you are pregnant!!!

How horrid coming to work with no electric!  I’d hate not being able to have a morning cup of tea.  Glad you got it working again.

Not sure the hormones I’m taking are making me like a pregnant woman but they are giving me the signs I normally get just prior to ovulation.  I get EWCM most months around ovulation time.  I’m trying to forget the Burselin part I’m just having a bad negative day today.  I’m so wishing the time away to the scan, feels like I’ve waited forever so far with having a freeze all and you all know how that feels like you are in limbo and don’t know if the treatment has worked or failed.


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, sorry about the electric!  How awful to walk into that.  The belly shot is cute!  I can definately see the beginnings there.  Is it firm?  Mine's really firm to the touch, it's really weird.  feel and look much bigger in reality than the pics ever come out as.  To start with  I took 5 or 6 as I was sure the camera must be lieing!!  I am also much bigger in the evening.  Quite spookily so.  Next time I do them, I'll take an am and a pm shot to show you what I mean (if the camera doesn't lie again!)  You wait, you will suddenly pop, and i really wont be long now


----------



## Cecilie

Witters - the pic was taken this morning - that must be why I look so small    Yes, it's hard like a drum and feels full to bursting in the evenings - I keep feeling like I can't get any bigger!!
Everyone says how lucky I am not to have a big belly - but they haven't been ttc for 5 years before finally getting there. It's funny how differently we all view these things. I know of two people who are hating being pregnant - one of them because she's only just got her fugure back after her first pg. Isn't it sad? I feel so sorry for them and feel that they're missing out on appreciating something so precious... So IF has a silver lining  

I'm off home now. SOunds like my DH might be home at a reasonable time and we'll be able to eat together for the first time this week (he went back to work after our walk on "row night"). Might try to stay awake enough to cook something a bit more special than pasta and salad!

Have a good night everyone

C x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

hello all!
no, I haven't disappeared off the planet, but work is playing having with my surfing time 

Yogi - we all know how worrying it is when you're doing a cycle. I won't say 'relax', but just try and concentrate on you and what's going on in your body. Think positive that the drugs are doing exactly what they should, and you're getting ready to look after those little embies for 9 months 

Witters - I love your scan video  ! I was being nosy and having a look at your photos...I could watch that video for hours  ! How amazing are your little ones?!  

Cecilie - I had a lovely time on Monday ....wish I had ordered Banoffee Pie too ! Brilliant to hear that bean is making his/her presence felt. Can't wait till it's my turn   (and I know it will be  <------see, I am starting to think positive) Belly pic is fab - and I think it looked bigger on Monday night  
And I'm soooooo pleased for your friend - fantastic news for them 
Oh, and I've had a business idea.....going to start selling 'I told you so' t-shirts   

Hope - I am going mad waiting for your test date so it must be a nightmare for you! Think positive, and no early testing!   

Chris - I hope you are feeling better and starting to look forward to your FET 

Debs
xx


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning all !  

How are you all ?? .............

Just had to bath the dog again......rolled in fox poo ..... YUK !!!   ... just NOT what you want at 6 in the morning ....shes now sulking on my bed  

Hope your all ok ..........

Love to all Hope XXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Morning!

*Hope*, yuck! Foxes poo is the worst! Why do they do it? They always seem to get it around the collar area too so they know you won't want to grab them!  Glad you have a sweeter smelling doggie again. *sticky vibes*

*Debs*, thanks about the video clip. DH put it on my phone and I must admit, I watch it a lot! Glad you are feeling more positive now!

*Cecilie*, 'fraid to say, you will get MUCH bigger than you are right now! I think the belly part is the best part. I can't understand people that don't either. It's a miracle of life. DH told me this morning that he couldn't get to sleep last night, so whilst I was sleeping, he laid there feeling the babies kicking. He said it sent him off to sleep, so I have to thank them  Did you enjoy your evening?

*Mel*, still being strong and holding off calling? How's your DH? Supporting you? They have it stress free in FET's don't they?! Other than coping with their hormonal wives that is 

Hi Chris, Hi Liz!


----------



## Yogi

Thanks to each of you for your supportive words.  Yes I'm being strong and holding off calling, I know that if I call there is nothing acurate they can tell me.  But there again all i really want to know is on the week when I should have transfer are they doing transfers all week or just some days.  I guess time will tell but it helps to hear you guys keep telling me not to call.

Sarah - DH being supportive?? I don't know really, theres not really alot he can do.  He's pretty good in that he does the injections each night which is his part in it really.  I think with IVF in general the man has it pretty easy.  How lovely about yoru DH feeling the babies kicking while you were sleepting    those are happy emotional tears.

Hope - my dog loves rolling in mud and when we take her on the beach she runs straight for the sandiest puddle she can find.  She stinks when we get her home and has a bath after each beach walk.  But still its lovely in the summer as we can paddle on the shore too.


----------



## Yogi

Yukky question for you, when I get to starting the pessaries did you girls insert them in the front or back?  

Hope whenis your official test date


----------



## Cecilie

Hello 

I hope everyone's ok today. I thought spring had arrived for real this morning, but all is overcast again now... Oh well - it'll happen sooner or later!

*Debs * - great to see you up and at 'em again!  Soon OHSS will feel like a distant memory. I'd forgotten a lot of stuff about my experience, but a really funny (ish!) memory came back to me this morning: when my belly got really big my belly button popped out and went bright purple - just like a blueberry!! How freaky... Hope you're not too tired and that you have a nice restful weekend. LOVE the new business idea, made me . There's such a big market - especially among MILs 

*Hope* - fox poo is my boy's favourite perfume!! We dread him doing it at the moment as we're in a one-room bedsit and don't have dog washing facilities... Hope the waiting's not driving you too insane. When is official test date? 

*Witters* - bless your DH listening to the twins kicking to get to sleep.... I had a lovely evening thank you. Cooked organic meat balls, potatoes, broccoli and carrots. And DH came home early and ate with me - hurray! And we got an early night - 9 hours' sleep last night so feeling on top of the world today. How was your evening?

*Mel * - Remember that our clinic only does transfers *3 days of the week * - every week - not just at easter. And they do just fine - so forget about the transfer day thing - it doesn't matter. And in answer to your question - our clinic recommends anal use of pessaries. I didn't mind that as I think it's a lot less messy than vaginal - ie you just pop it in and go as opposed to popping it in and laying horizontal on your back for ages to stop it dribbling back out. Sorry - TMI  I'd recommend disposable rubber gloves though - makes the whole process much more hygienic!!

*Chris and Liz* - hello!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya !! ..


Hope your all ok ??

Yep my dog (bless her   ) is wonderfully clean & looks beautiful ..till tommorrow morning  ...

My official test day is Wednesday 5th April ( did one this morning -ve    ).....

Mel thanks for bringing up the pessaries question ..can i ask something too please ?? 

 Im sorry if this is TMI ...ive noticed that im doing the pessaries at the front ( going to change tonight i think) but im quite swollen down there ......anyone else had this problem ?? .....

What you all got palnned for the weekend ??

Me not much DH working as usual ....but its prob a good thing hes got a cold & i dont want it ......

Love Hope XXXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Cecille, you keep reminding me and I will refrain from ringing the hospital.  I'd be lost without you all.  Sounds like you had a lovely evening.  and thanks for the story about your belly button made me chuckle.

Hope you naughty girl - step away from those tests.  How many days past ET are you now?  I'm sure you aren't far enough past to be getting an accurate test result.

Thanks for the info on pessaries, the sheet I have says I should insert them in the front and then lie still for 20 minutes.  Its just I'd heard people talk about doing them anally but the idea just makes me cringe.


----------



## Hope 2 B

9 days post ET .......

Yogi get your dh to do it for you    ...............

Lov eHopeXXXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

See only 9 days past, thats far too early to test.  The hospital I am at make you wait till 17 days past transfer.

I did mention the idea to DH but he didn't like it very much.


----------



## Cecilie

I think my DH might have quite liked the idea if I'd ever have been chilled enough to suggest it. It's not going to happen this side of armageddon    The way I used those pessaries really wasn't too bad - as long as you do the glove thing... Hope - sorry I can't help with your question as I've never used the pessaries vaginally...

If you were feeling adventurous Hope, then Sunday might be ok for testing - but definitely not before. I tested on the sunday when I should've waited till wed. and I got a BFP - but that was wth 2 embies having implanted, so remember that the hormone levels will be less for one embie and might not show till early next week...

Witters - you ok?


----------



## Witters

*Cecilie*, I'm fine ta. Had another day at home. When we had the windows put in, we had the window upstairs as dummy sashes only as the velux windows open. Now the little one's will be up there, we want it to open, so a window man came and did that today. Also been to get my hair cut. It was a nice treat as for the past two or three years I've always cut it myself! I KNEW the plastic glove thing would come up again in conversation!  That certainly is a Cecilie classic!! You didn't explain how you used to cut the fingers off!

*Hope*, I tested at 11 days past transfer when I should have waited until 14 days.  I would have waited, but I started bleeding and cramping so thought it was over and had to do a test for the clinic, so I thought I might as well get it all over and done with. Yes, I was very suprised! As I hope you will be too next week...  

*Mel*/*Hope*, I inserted the pesseries vaginally - without a glove!! Gasp, horror!!  I just couldn't bring myself to sick it up my booty. I just did it right before bed and then set my alarm for an hour early so it had time to be absorbed, then showered the rest away. I must say, I never noticed being swollen, but the 'purple' pregnancy coloured sign is true for me. Good job I like purple! Cecilie, is your whatsit purple too? What do you mean you haven't checked?!


----------



## Cecilie

I know, I know - the rubber glove thing is a fetish of mine. I was too embarrassed to go into the cutting off of the fingers thing though    Thought it might make me sound stingy    

So, for those of you who didn't have the pleasure of my describing this the first time round: I bought a pack of disposable gloves, but thought a whole glove twice a day just for a measly little pessary was a bit wasteful. So - I cut the fingers off and just used the fingers - one for each pessary....

But I am proud to say that no I have not checked the colour of my front bottom    No doubt I will now have to do so. I can, however, report that what they say about the whole area being swollen is true. But I didn't associate that with the sort of swollen you mentioned Hope - I assumed you meant sore swollen? And another thing, whilst we're in that inappropriately open and intimate groove: I've had several spontaneous orgasms in my sleep since being pregnant. I sort of wake up with them. Good way to wake up. You Witters? So there's yet another thing for you all to look forward to. So far I can't really say there's been anything but plus points for pregnancy  

Witters - good move getting your hair cut - makes you feel great, doesn't it?   at you cutting your own. I don't do that, but I only go twice a year - so I went recently having not been since September. I'm gearing up for a facial and massage too. Someting I've only done a couple of times in my life. Has got to be done though!!

I'm off now for the acupuncture part of my week. Look forward to catching up on Tuesday. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Cecilie

PS Witters - have you checked out your twin 1 playing the recorder yet?? I've just been in and had another look. Bless!


----------



## Witters

Oh, Cecilie, you do make me laugh!  You are not alone on the waking up due to the big O, as you say, another positive   It makes me laugh, DH is so scared of me having one that he's always so edgy incase it hurts the babies or causes complications.  I daren't tell him I can't help but have them!  Oh, and you know you passed comment on the C pillow looking erotic?  Well, that sure doesn't help keep them at bay either!  

I was meant to say I did have a look at my musical baby - yes, it soooo does look like that!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning All

Hope your all ok ??

Im ok have caught my DH's cold .....boooo !! ..... I HATE COLDS ..dont they just make you feel yuk ......

Have a good day

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Hey girls

Hope you have all had a nice weekend.

Hope sorry you hvae a cold - did you stay away from the tests.

I had a lovely day yesterday with our niece. It was ace, we went to the park, into town, to see my MIL, to see my mum and shopping. It was like being a mum for the day and whenshe got shy at MILS she nuzzled into me. It was fantastic. I took some pictures to show you all


































Speak to you all tomorrow

Melx


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning All !!

Hope your all ok ?

Did you have a good weekend ??

Awww Mel shes lovely ! ......so glad you had a nice time with her ......

Feel alot better this moring ,felt terrible yest & last night especially as i couldnt take anything ...

Tested again this morn -ve ...... im HOPING that the cheap tests i brought off the net are rubbish   ......... got a clearblue one for Wed......my Dh doesnt know ive been testing & hes convinced that its worked .....hes going to be really upset if it fails 

Hope your all ok

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Mel, so glad it all came off with looking after your neice!  She is adorable!  You look like a natural with her 

Hope, sorry about the -HPT's   I'm hoping it's just still too early.  Sorry about your cold.  I'm glad you feel a bit better today.  Do you think it could be hayfever?


----------



## Hope 2 B

Thanks for the hugs Witters ........

How are you ??

No , it definately a cold as DH has had an awful one last week .... ......feeling alot better now tho...

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Hi Sarah, thanks she is adorable isn't she but then I think the world of her.  I'm still so happy I got the whole day with her and DH was great with her too.  We had a fab day and I felt lost when she was gone.

Hope - I'm sorry about the negative and I too am hoping its just too early.  I think thats very possible as you hear it alot.  Hope your cold doesn't linger for you.  I hate getting colds.  Me ad DH seem to pass them between us far too often.

Well back on with work.

Love

Mel x


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !

Hope your all ok ??

Looks like its all over for us this time ..did Clearblue test this morn ..... definate NEG ....... going to test in the morning & phone clinic to see when can next start........do you think i can start straight away or have i got to leave it a while ??(still got some frosties)

Thanks for all your support .........

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Awwww, Hope  I'm really sorry that it didn't seem to work this time around.  I would think that you could start again pretty soon if you are ready for it emotionly.  FET's really aren't that bad on your body unlike fresh IVF cycles.  I hope you are OK.  I really am very sorry 

Have they taken all the bubbles away?  I was going to blow you some


----------



## Yogi

Oh Hope I'm so sorry!!!!  Its just the worst possible thing when you go through all that and get a negative result.  I was really hoping it would be positive for you.  I don't know much about how soon you could start as I've never made it to transfer.  I know when my ET was cancelled last year I had to wait for one full period but I just decided to take a break.

I really am sorry.

xxx


----------



## Cecilie

Aw Hope    I'm so sorry. Be good to yourself now. Get some treats lined up and plan some special time with DH. I'm sure Witters is right about being able to start another cycle very soon. Let us know what the clinic says.

Mel - love the niece pics. How cute is she  Let's hope there's a cousin coming her way very soon    Are you feeling a bit better about the whole transfer thing now? I hope so.

Witters - Hello   How are you? I'm definitely getting one of those pillows ASAP  

Debs   you ok? Hope you're not working too hard and keeping the stress levels to a minimum...

Chris - Hello! How are you feeling now?

C x


----------



## Yogi

Hey Cecille, thanks for the compliments she is a little cutie but then I am bias (Sp).  I'm feeling as okay as I can be.  Hopes news has dissappointed me as I'm sad for her and it reminds me again that it can fail plus as I know you all felt, I'm rather nervous of the thaw.  Think with things progressing I'm getting more excited and nervous.

How was your weekend did you have a nice one?


----------



## Witters

Morning Cecilie!  How's the shop today?  No more smells?  Hope the house is coming on well and as planned.

Mel, glad you are starting to get excited.  I think FET's allow you to get more excited as you feel so much better.  I hope the scan goes well on Sunday and you can stop the buserelin.  I know that is making you feel headachey.

Hope, I agree, you need to go out tonight and treat yourself.


----------



## Cecilie

Hi Witters - the shop's fine. I have no bad smells, electrics that work and a nice clean space as i had a bit of a spring clean this morning    The house is coming on - DH and side kick are doing a combination of plasterboarding and insulation this week. New windows for the whole house coming next week, then week after that the plasterers come. Once the plastering's been done it'll all be so much more civilised and like a proper house again.  It's looking good though! My "bath with a view" is going to be even better than I'd hoped. I'll be able to lie in the bath and see for miles - and the ceiling will be high in there so I can have a chandelier. I think I'll be banning DH from that room - it'll be my personal space  

How's your ensuite coming along? Is it all done now? How are the twins today?

C x


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya

Hope your all ok ??

Thanks for all your messages .......

Yogi .......PLEASE dont get down ...........

Im ok , gonna pick myself up shake myself off & start again ! ........its my DH thats waiting for a miracle to happen tommorrow  .............

Take care 

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Oh Hope you are so brave!  And your poor DH.

I just wish we could all know the reason why it doesn't work so we could do whatever it takes to make it work next time.  I was thinking too, as yours was a natural FET (wasn't it?) I would imagine they would surely let you start again straight away wouldn't they?

Lots of hugs

Mel x


----------



## Hope 2 B

Thanks Yogi .......

This time i did everything i thought would be right .havent been to work ...got lots of rest , didnt lift anything heavy ate brazil nuts & drank pineapple juice .........dont think i could do much else ......

Next time im NOT going to tell any of my friends & family that we're doing it ..its too much pressure & i will carry on going to work.......


Yep it was natural FET ........

We'll get there some day some how ........

Love to all
HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Hope, you said it, you couldn't do any more for your embies.  It must be so hard if people know you are going through it.  We kept it quiet.  Even after the OHSS, when we told close family what we had been through, we never let on when we started the treatment again.  Best of luck and I wish you lots of strength when you have to let out the news.  Your poor DH.  It sounds like he wants this real bad.  Give him a big hug from me.  Hopefully the next cycle will be your cycle.  Will you do another natural FET or try a medicated one?

Cecilie, it sounds like the house is racing on!  As you say, once the plaster goes on, it really will take shape.  Our en suite has come to a bit of a stand still.  The plumber needs to come back to do a few finishing touches, but have no idea as to when.  We are not going to chase though as we can do most of it if necesary, plus if we don't see him, he can't ask for cash!!

I am planning to take some before pics tonight, so will post them tomorrow so you can see what we have let ourselves in for!  DH had put up the framework for one of the walls, so like you, once the plaster is up, it will suddenly take shape.

Did I tell you about the luminous night sky paint effect we found on the web?  Well, it seems that it is such a struggle to get anyone interested in doing it.(an artist comes and does it, it's not a DIY thing unfortunately as they won't let you buy the paint seperately)  So, we are 99% sure that we will do an under water theme.  The room was made for it as it's in the eaves and so has a sloping ceiling.  We can't wait to get artistic!  We need to stop off at Argos tonight to buy a paint sprayer, so that we can blend the blues together in the water.  He really is getting into it!


----------



## Cecilie

Hope - you did do everything you could... Unfortunately none of the individual elements is a magic key in itself, as there are so many things that have to click into place for a pregnancy to happen. And some of those things are completely beyond our control as well as beyond the control of the consultants and embryologists. All we can do is our best and then hope. If there was a magic formula then every IVF clinic in the country would be advocating it...  Am I right in understanding that DH still doesn't know that you've tested early and hence he's waiting for a miracle tomorrow? If so, I'm amazed you've been strong enough to keep it a secret.  You're very positive to be thinking "onwards and upwards". I really hope your next cycle is the one.

Witters - the luminous night sky effect paint sounds mad! is it like those little white glow in the dark stickers you can get to put on your ceiling? Or is it completely different to that? Looking forward to seeing the before pics.

I'm off for some acupuncture tonight, which I'm looking forward to. Tomorrow I have a prenatal appointment with my obstetrician - who is also my IVF consultant. May not get to see him tho - could be one of his team. Would be great if it is him, then I can shake his hand and tell him what a good bean he helped us make    Friday I have my anomaly scan...

C x


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, here's a link to the ceiling click on the white box on the bottom right of the ceiling. It is pretty cool!

I hope you get to see the actual consultant. We have yet to meet ours this pregnancy (he helped me when I was in for the OHSS) but we have seen some good 'stand in's'. Again, I've met most of them from before, so it is fine with me as trust them. When I had TTC appointments, the registrars were useless and only really saw you to say that have seen you. They never helped or offered any treatment plans. In the end, we complained and got to see our consultant each time after that! Unfortunately he retired in March, otherwise we would have stuck with him through the pregnancy. I really liked him.

Enjoy your scan! I hope (s)he measures perfectly! Remind me, you're wanting a suprise too right? Will you see the consultant afterwards too? we were lucky and had our appointment straight after. The next one there will be a week's wait inbetween. Mind you, they don't really tell you any more than the sonographer does anyway.


----------



## LizH

Hello everyone

Hope - really sorry to hear your news - will you go for a blood test tomorrow?  

I know what you mean about not telling people.  We told nearly everyone we knew about our first FET, but then you feel under pressure for it to be positive.  On our second go we just told a select few.  Glad you are sounding so positive.  Every clinic seems to be different regarding how long to wait between cycles.  I have medicated cycles so have to have a one month break.  It could be different with a natural FET though.

Yogi - I agree with Cecilie - your neice looks very cute.  Hope your treatment is going well.

Cecilie and Witters -    Hope you are both well.  Sorry, not been around much lately!

Bye, Liz


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

all
I'm still working hard   so am catching up on everyone's news in the evenings

Hope - I'm so sorry this cycle hasn't worked  It's really unfair - but you did everything you could to help things along....no regrets 

Yogi - your niece is such a cutie!   Glad you had such a good day with her. Keep thinking positive for this cycle  

Witters - that paint is mad!   Can just imagine lying in the bath looking up at the stars   Hope your little ones are fine 

Cecilie - I am not stressing one little bit   Still thinking positive  ....and can't wait for my next cycle! I am totally ready to go back and get those little embies back where they belong (hopefully for 9 months  ) 

Liz - think we might take your advice and keep quiet when we go for our FET   It's hard enough dealing with your own emotions nevermind worrying about everyone else  

Lots of love to you all 

Debs
x


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning ...............


Just want to say a big THANK YOU to you all for the kind words & support you've given me over the last few weeks  ...... Still Neg this morning .......

Hope your all ok ??

I know it says 1st FET after OHSS ..but can i come back on here when i do my 2nd ? 

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Morning all!!!

Sarah I really like that paint effect its wonderful.  I'm going to show DH tonight if I remember.

Cecille - hope your appointment goes well and are you going to find out the sex?

Liz - hi how are you doing?  

Debs - I'm trying to remain positive as best as I can

Hope - I'm sorry again that its negative.  I would love to see you back, in fact I'd hate to see you leave.

Well time to get on with work

Mel x


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Cecilie, good luck with your appointment today!

Hope, sorry there's still only one line   Ofcourse you can stay here!  We would be upset if you ran off now 

Liz, great to see you pop by!  How are you doing?  Enjoying the start  of Spring?  FIL was saying at the weekend that we shouldn't see any more frosts, what do we get this week?  Frosty mornings!

Mel, have you noticed any difference with the extra estrogen?  Keep those pantiliners handy!!

Debs, remind me what stage yo are at.  Your first full cycle after the OHSS right?  I hope it isn't a long one, we need you to get started on the FET!  Are you feeling like you are ready to start up again?

Sarah,    if you are lurking!

Wel, I went to take some before pics of the nursery, but my camera ran out of charge   So it is charging as we speak and I will do them tonight instead.  Be warned, the room is in a mess, I envy people that can work in an empty room!


----------



## Yogi

Hi Sarah, not noticed that much effect with the extra estrogen to be honest.  What extra differences did you notice was it just the EWCM?  I hope that doesn't mean its not working as I've not noticed much effect.  Eeeekkk


----------



## Witters

Yes, only EWCM.  You must remember that you are used to it, for me it was a whole new invention!!  You've nothing to worry about...  Roll on Sunday huh?


----------



## Cecilie

Morning 

Witters - love the paint effect! I can see why that's not a DIY job... No, I definitely won't find out the sex of the baby and no, won't be seeing consultant afterwards - I see the midwife in a week's time. In our area you normally don't see a consultant at all unless you're pg with twins- I'm not sure why an appointment's been made for me to see mine today  
Totally agree about the registrars at the TTC appts. I had a different one every time I went and can honestly say that only one of them ever had any sort of clue. It was a bit of a waste of time. If I see a reg. today it shouldn't be a big deal - all they have to do is check my urine and BP and listen to the fetal heart.

Hi Liz. Good to see you on the thread, I missed you 

Hope - of course we want you to stay on the thread. We're a very mixed bag on here now, but the main thing is that we all have OHSS and FETs in common. And mostly PCOS too  Hope DH didn't take it too hard this morning 

Debs - I'm so glad you're back on your feet and rearing to go again. It'll be great to get going with an FET cycle - to finish what you started! And I know we keep saying it, but you'll feel so much better on the FET drugs...

Mel - you're taking enough estradiol to make a horse grow a womb lining - don't worry - it WILL be working!! I didn't really notice loads of symptoms, I mainly just became a real dizzy blonde - we're all different, but that doesn't mean it's not working.

As you didn't have any luck with your camera this morning Witters, I thought I'd share a pic of my kitchen


----------



## Yogi

I sure hope so.  Roll on Sunday for sure - its bad to wish days away but its all I seem to do at the moment.  I have hurdle one on Sunday - the scan - will be lining be okay or not.  hurdle two - the hospital fitting me in for a date for transfer.  hurdle three - hoping and praying they survive the thaw.  hurdle four - hoping and praying the divide so that the whole cycle isn't cancelled.  The thawing and hoping they divide is terrifying.  Not sure what the precentage chance is of them dividing if they survive the thaw.

oooh so many hurdles.  Think this is the stressful part now.  At the moment I wonder if I will ever make it to a transfer and 2ww.  Hurry up Sunday.


----------



## Witters

Fantastic kitchen!  I have rose tinted glases on and can see it all finished with beautiful units, oven, sink...  Will you be keeping the character on show?  I love the brick work and wooden beams.  Ohhh, I love old houses.  Are there many stories that come with it?  My IL's have an old cottage and they swear there is someone else there.  Weird things happen now and then.  Nothing bad or nasty, so it must be someone friendly.  Anyway, I can't wait to see the after pics!

Mel, yes, lots of hurdles, but they are all close together.  This time next week, you should have lept over atleast one of them!  The surviving the thaw is the biggest one.  Once we know they have, they have every chance of progressing.  Just think how many people will be praying for them!!


----------



## Cecilie

Mel - one day at a time. Cross your bridges when you get to them 

Witters - as you might be able to tell, the room in the foreground - which will be the kitchen - is actually new, it's part of our extension. But it's butting up against the original outside wall - the other side of which is our living room. We're plastering over the stone, but we're keeping the old beams out in the living room. We also uncovered a little inglenook fire place which we're keeping... There has been some very interesting activity at the house, especially when a neighbout down the hill was doing a lot of digging in their garden. I felt a presence in the house several times during that time, and one night a few of us were sitting around chatting and a man and a woman walked through the front door - literally through it - without opening it - and straight accross the room and disappeared. Weird! And no, it wasn't just me that saw it  When we were digging the foundations for our new extension we dug up a jar full of human ashes. The guy on the digger nearly wet himself poor chap. It turned out that the man who lived ini the house before us just casually buried his wife's ashes in the graden!! We're lucky enough to have a man in the village who is in his 80s and was born in the cottage he still lives in, so he's a mine of information.

Here's a pic of our cottage from the front. The central bit is the original house, the bit on the right is the axtension, and the little bobble on the left side is my new bathroom


----------



## Witters

Cecilie, I can't wait to see your bathroom!  Fancy finding an inglenook!  We have open fires in our house.  The dining and living rooms were there, but the bedrooms were covered up.  We re-opened them and created a feature.  They are tiny, but beautiful.  Even the original harth tiles were still there!  How cool about the stories.  I love all the history.  Our house is an old rectors cottage.  Looking back through all the deeds is really interesting.  There used to be a church next door, but it has since been knocked down and new houses built on the plot.  I bet they found some interesting things when they were doing the building work!

Fancy finding that poor Woman's ashes!  I don't suppose you could get in contact with her family?  What did you do with them?  That is freaky about you and your guests all seeing that couple walk 'through' the door!  I bet that was topic of conversation for a while.  Did you sleep well that night?!


----------



## Yogi

Wow Cecille the pictures are amazing.  I'm like Sarah I can just see it all when its finished, but can't wait to see the pictures.  Old cottages always seem to have a feel as though someone is still there but the dead can't hurt you only the living can do that.  You did make me laugh with your comment about a horse growing - I surely hope not.

Sarah yes at least one hopefully by this time next week but I hope at least two or three.  Thanks for letting me know that if they surive the thaw they should hopefully progress and yes lots will be praying for them to which I'm so thankful and appreciative.


----------



## Chris F

Hi guys

Just to let you know that I am still around, feeling a lot better now although still having a few twinges, go for 2nd zoladex injection in 2 weeks then hopefully move onto next stage after we come back from a weeks holiday in yorkshire dales, - my idea of heaven, relaxing in the middle of no where and exploring, walking, finding waterfalls (I have an obsession with these).  

Cecile your house is beautiful, we live on the family farm in an old cottage with not a lot of character but then again it is a farm cottage.

Hope everyone is well

Speak soon

Chris


----------



## Cecilie

Witters - your house sounds beautiful. Is it Victorian? Spooky about the church being knocked down... 
Unfortunately the old chap that lived in our house died years ago and I think he would have wanted his wife to stay where she was - so we re-buried her in a more peaceful part of the garden. I hope that was the right thing to do. We buried her very deep so hopefully she won't be disturbed any more!
Mel - you definitely don't need to worry about postive vibes coming your way. You've got loads of people sending you thawing energy, dividing energy and stick vibe energy!! 
Chris - hello. Glad you're feeling better. Living on a farm and going to the Yorkshire Dales on holiday is my idea of bliss... 
I'm off to my appointment now, then I'm meeting some schoolfriends afterwards, so will log back on tomorrow.
Have a good afternoon everyone.
Cecilie x


----------



## Yogi

Thanks Cecille hope all goes well for the appointment.  Speak to you tomorrow.

Hi Chris, glad you are feeling a bit better and its nice to see you.


----------



## Witters

Chris, sounds perfect to me too!  A week in the middle of nowhere.  Waterfalls are amazing things.  We went on honeymoon to Alaska and there was a beautiful waterfall there.  It was right on the edge of a glacia and we walked right up, fairly close to it.  A scene that I will remember forever.

Cecilie, you definately did the right thing.  Hopefully she can rest in peace now without the worry of being dug up again!  Our house needs lots of love and attention, but certainly has the potential.  It was built right around 1900, so just over 100 years old now.  We even have an Anderson shelter in the garden!!  We'll have to watch that with the little 'ens!  Good luck at your appontment!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya

Hope your all ok ??

Mel/Yogi ...............im sure you'll be fine next week & as the others have said we're all rooting for you & behind you 100% ...................

Well STILL waiting for clinic to ring me back ...im not a happy bunny at the mo as i rang them 1st time at 8.05am ( they said someone will ring me back !! )...then 12.10 then 12.45 was told that it was there lunch time & 'someone' will ring me back later.... good job im not hysterical (getting there tho  ) do they actually care ........ if i havent heard from them tonight im going there tommorrow after work ........im still using the pessaries as im not sure if i should stop so i thought id better carry on ......

Hope your all ok, thanks for saying i could stay !!  

Love Hope XXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hi ...me again !! 


Just rang the clinic is now nearly 10 HOURS since my 1st phone call & no one has rung me back yet .....

Spoke to the receptionist & ended up crying .....im SURE someone could of phoned by now !! ......

XXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

Me again .........

They finally phoned at 5.55 .....9hrs and 50 min after my original phone call   .......... the 'nurse' said she couldnt comment on my situation as she hadnt got my notes out   ......... told me to stop all meds as if i hadnt got  a positive today then i wouldnt get one ......& has booked me an appt for NEXT thurs afternoon....to see about next step .....

But how weird is this i'd just put the phone down to them when it rang again...... answered it was wrong number asked the person who they were & it was someone who my fiance (who died of leukemia aged 22)...really looked up to it was his scout master .......he didnt know my number as i havent seen him for about 10 years & wasnt living here then ........was a genuine fluke .....  

How strange went straight round to see my old fiances sister told her what had happened she said ....its my brother , he obviously wanted to check you were alright ...... he'll always look after you ...my fiance died 11 years ago this year .........


Have  to say ....not to happy with a certain clinic at the mo tho , i think there customer care is   .......................

Hope your all ok ??

Love Hope XXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Hope, you're right, that is out of order not to get back to you for so long.  Plus to rub salt into it, the nurse that did eventually call didn't even have your notes to hand.  I hope your follow up appointment is more helpful.  

It always makes me wonder, I also was just given a test to use on a certain day and they took that as gospel.  Nobody ever did their own test, they just took my word for it.  You keep hearing of all these beta tests and what not.

I'm very sorry to hear that you lost your Fiancee.  That is so sad, it must have been very hard on you.  It is lovely to get little signels like you did last night that he is still about and looking over you.  He is just trying to tell you that it isn't quite the right time at the moment, but he is there and it WILL happen for you.  

How was DH when he learned the results?  Give him an extra special hug from us   and here's one for you too 

How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## Yogi

Oh Hope that is just disgraceful.  These hospitals do get to me sometimes as I feel like we are just a number to them and they don't think of our feelings.   I too think its lovely that you got a sign and I'm sorry you lost your fiance that must have been so hard for you.

I'm fine thanks Sarah just looking forward to Sunday and praying very hard still.  How are you today?

Oh and I'm hopefull the tablets are working as normally around ovulation time and just after when estrogen is high my bladder is weaker and I wake up bursting to pee and pee more during the day.  I always put this down to my womb lining being thicker and pushing on my bladder - just my strange idea.  Anyway my bladder since yesterday is weaker so I'm hoping it means good things.


----------



## Witters

Mel,    never thought of the bladder situation before.  If it's something you've noticed in previous cycles though, there must be something in it.  I'm glad it's following the usual trends and putting you at ease.  Only a few more days of injections!  Your skin will be very greatful I'm sure


----------



## Yogi

Yep something that I practically always get around ovulation time and just after when estrogen is high so like I say I'm hoping its a good sign.  Am I the only one who needs to wee more around ovulation time and after then.  I also find I'm more hungry and tired in the 2ww normally too.

If all is well at the scan and they can give me a date I think my last injection is Sunday.  My skin will be glad and my poor head too.


----------



## Witters

I never really noticed extra weeing needs around ovulation.  Then again I was always so obsessed if I was going to ovulate or not and when that I wasn't paying much attention to anything else.  Prior to IVF I was like a camel.  I was extremely naughty and never drunk very much, so wee output was never much either.  I'm not the best person to ask...  Liking your theory though


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya 


Hope your all ok ??

Mel .....sounds good to me are you on line or rushing to the loo ??  .........

Witters how are you ??...............

Im ok ,back to work this morning ......not nice , im sure the clock goes so much slower when im there ! ........

Re~my fiance ..... yep was awful died aged 22 from chronic myloid leukemia ....he had a bone marrow transplant but it was unsucessful ........

Feeling bit better today .....just want to hurry up to get to next weeks appointment as there are so many questions i want to ask ....,my Dh is gutted cant get his head around the fact that they were such good embryos 7/8 cell & we got a neg ??

Hope your all ok ??

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Oh Hope that must have been so awful with your fiancé.  I know it was hard for us when DH got cancer and all the tests to see if it was cancer and then the bone marrow sample and treatment but we are so very lucky and DH is still here.  I can’t imagine.  But again its special that you got that sign to say he’s still with you in spirit.

As for your DH not accepting the results, I think I would be the same.  You are handling it very bravely and I admire you for that.  I think its like Cecille said the other day (I think it was Cecille). So many things have to be perfect for a pregnancy to occur and some people have the best quality embryos with no success.  I’m hoping that your next one will bring you the bab(ies) you deserve.

And I have actually just been to the toilet and now (tmi ahead) I have lots of EWCM.  Thankfully mostly staying internal.  I’m clock watching so much today and getting myself it to far too much of a worry about Sunday.  DH is being great and saying things like I’m sure it will be fine you reacted to the drugs well last time.  Its lovely for him to reassure me but I thought everything would go perfectly with the ICSI last time and it didn’t so I’m a little wary.


----------



## Hope 2 B

Your bound to worry ( cause thats what we do best  ) ......now stop clock watching & change it to positve thinking !! .............

    

Love HopeXXXXXXx


----------



## Yogi

But Hope you have been clock watching too.  And I am positive thinking honest (and worrying a bit too).  And believe me worrying is definetly what I do best


----------



## Hope 2 B

Oh gosh ive been caught out for clock watching   ..........

Not now tho ......just gonna go & have a nice bath ( i really missed having one in the 2ww ....did shower tho just incase you thought i was smelly ....)......then its Deal or No Deal time !! 

Look after yourself !! 

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Chris F

Thought you might like to see the new foal that was born 3 weeks ago, this is Bonnie, sorry should of posted a photo earlier for you all to see.

Speak soon

Chris F


----------



## Yogi

Yes Hope you are caught out - takes a clock watcher to know one.  Wondered what the whiff was   Deal or no Deal I love that programme.

Chris what a little cutie I would have loved to have seen it when it was first born.  Hope you are okay.


----------



## Witters

Chris, aww, just look at little Bonnie!  Adorable!  What colour is she likely to be?  Bay?

Hope, see, for me, the time whizzes by at work.  First I arrive and check out my online friends, then it's time for breakfast, then elevensies, then it's lunchtime.  By then I'm just about caught up with my forums, do a little work, have a mid afternoon snack and it's time to go home!  Mind you, it's a similar rota when I'm at home too!  

I can understand your DH's thinking about how it couldn't work given all the positives.  What really is frustrating is how it works for people offering the worst environments, such as addicted to drugs or cigarettes or those on the pill.  A lot of the time, it is related to chromasomes or something similar.  I know that for me, I'd rather get AF now than to loose the baby several weeks into the pregnancy.  Nature does know best (most of the time) The positives are that you can create that welcoming environment and you can create great embies.  One day, everything will tie in together.  Is there a song or something that reminds you of your fiance?  I've lost my Mum, and we have a song that gets played on the radio fairly infrequently.  Instantly I recognise it and always take a moments silence and 'talk' to her and ask her to look after us.  Silly I know, but I am sure she listens to me.  It really does get me through the hard times and the song seems to play just at the right moment.  It's weird yet comforting.  Did you treat yourself after all?

Mel, believe me, it sounds like your body is behaving perfectly!  There really is no need to worry about your scan.  Remember, if you're worried or nervous, that dildo cam hurts!  Now there's motivation for you to take off your worry head.  Remember Worzel Gummage? 

Debs, we miss you now you're back at work!  How's it going?

 Cecilie!  When's your scan tomorrow?  If it's first thing, good luck!  I hope that bean co-operates for you


----------



## Cecilie

Hi all - sorry my post is really out of date - a message popped up to say that 8 messages have been posted since I started this and I haven't time to read them and update my message. Sorry! Speak tomorrow x x x

Hello  

Hope - I'm sorry your clinic's been adding to your sadness by being so illusive. I'm glad you got a follow-up appointment reasonably quickly though - I hope it's a useful one. How amazing that you happened to ask the name of your wrong number caller. What a lovely sign from your fiancee. 

Mel - I'm also not a god person to ask about peeing. Like Witters - have always been a camel. Now I seem to pee all the time - but I think that's probably because I drink so much more fluid than when not pg  

Witters - hello Lovely. Hope you've had a nice day. Sorry I've been silent all day. Logged on this morning and tried to start a post but have been rushed off my feet. Feel quite pleased with myself as I'm all up to date with my tax bills and DHs tax bills    

My appointment at the hospital yesterday was a bit of a waste of time. Got a very sweet but useless registrar who just tested urine and BP and listened to the baby's heart. That bit is always good - but I could have just popped up the road to my midwife for all that, instead of having to close the shop etc... However, made the most of it and did a bit of mooching around in Guildford and had afternoon tea in the sunshine  

I'm off now - have a lovely evening everyone.
C x


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya 

Witters ....thank you ......... you always say the right things ..i did say that to dh yest that i would rather the tx fail now than later on .........

as for a song ....yep ive got 2 ...on his 21st birthday we went to Wales for the day (21st Dec) ...... on the way back he said out of the the blue if ever anything happens to me i want 'Every Rose Has its Thorn' by Poison played , i was the only one who knew about that & i had it played at his funeral you could hear a pin drop ... .....also REM ...'Everybody Hurts' ...he used to play it over & over again ....  ........even now nearly 11 years on when i hear them its stops me in my tracks ....., had a little chat to him last night ( you prob think im mad ) ...thanked him for looking after me & asked him to help me get my dreams ......



Cecilie hope your ok ??.thanks for your thoughts XXX

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Hope, I think that's great that you had a chat to your Fiance.  It's nice when you get a song to recognise that can pop up at any time.  Especially when it is just special between the two of you.  A very emotional moment. 

Cecilie, I have moments like that where it pops up saying how many recent posts!  A boring, pointless appointment is always better than an eventful one!  Enjoy your scan tomorrow!

I'm stuck at work as there's a problem with a customers connection and servers.  Can't grumble, it's been ages that we've had to stay back late.  I just hope it's soon or else I'll take a nap at my desk!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

Awwwww, it's nice to see I'm missed  
It's really frustrating because I get 'notifies' all day telling me you are all chatting away and I can't join in  Must find a way to stop working (any ideas?! )

Cecilie - glad your appointment was uneventful  And at least you got a bit of 'me time' in Guildford 

Hope - it's so hard when there's no reason, nothing to blame  It sounds like you have someone very special watching over you 

Yogi -     Positive thoughts all the way  You are nearly at the exciting bit (yeah, I know it's stressful too, but think positive!)

Chris - how cute is that foal! And what a brilliant photo  Hope you are recovering from your op 

No news for me, just patiently waiting for AF  to show so we can get started [impatient icon] 

Debs
x


----------



## Yogi

Morning everyone.

Just arrived at work so thought I'd quicly say good mornig and TGIF!!!!!!!


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Debs, sorry that you are tormented at work by our chatting. As soon as I come up with an idea of how to stop working, I'll let you know!  For some reason I only get notifications when it starts a new thread. I just keep popping by all day  Come on AF!







We're waiting...









Morning Mel!









Cecilie,







with your scan!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

SURPRISE!!  

I'm off work today so I can say  while you're all here to read it  

Witters - I love your 'sat at my desk waiting for 5pm' icon. That is soooooooo me   Hope you and the babies are well 

Morning Yogi - got anything nice planned for the weekend?  

I'm making the most of my day off today - lazy breakfast   , going shopping  , having lunch with a good friend  and then a nice evening in with H  (and still waiting for AF . Impatient?! Yes I am  )

Debs
x


----------



## Witters

You got me!!









Enjoy your day, it sounds perfect! Don't spend too much







and enjoy your lunch!







plus you can't miss out on dessert


----------



## Yogi

I’m so annoyed!!!!!  Sorry girls but I need to vent and this is a me post

As you know I was to have a scan on Sunday and I’d already been told lots of conflicting information about transfer dates.  I was really hoping to have a scan on Sunday and get transfer next week.  Well I’ve just had a call from the hospital and it was the same nurse who told me I was having a freeze all so her voice brought all that upset and disappointment back straight away.  Well she said you are coming for a scan on Sunday can you come on Monday instead.  I said well no not really as I can’t keep taking time out of work.  Apparently I’m the only patient for a scan on Sunday.  She also said well your transfer isn’t going to be until around 19th anyway.  So at this point I got most frustrated and said the embryologist department told me you were doing transfers all next week and doing double the amount.  Your department said it was Tuesday and Thursday only.  She then put me on hold to sort it out.  She spoke to the sister and came back and said.  We can’t bring a sonographer in just for one patient on Sunday so can you come tomorrow at 9.45 (scans are usually 8.30) as there is one other patient for a scan so there will be two of you.  There is then one slot left for transfer on 13th.  I said tomorrow is fine but whats the chances of that slot being left for me tomorrow she said it should be.  So I’m going tomorrow now but thing is that is one day and three estrogen tablets early so is my lining going to be thick enough at the point when I’m three tablets early.  I just feel jinxed, so upset and frustrated by it all.  Knowing my luck I will go tomorrow and the sonographer will have gone or my lining won’t be thick enough or the last space on Thursday will have gone or something.  I’m so upset.

Plus they won’t bring a sonographer in for one patient on Sunday for me but yet I’m to go in tomorrow so there is two of us for scans tomorrow and before they asked me to go in tomorrow they were obviously brining a sonographer in on Saturday for that one patient.

Sorry I’m just so annoyed and upset and feel like its all going wrong again.


----------



## Witters

Oh, Mel,







I can understand your frustrations and upset. I must say, your clinic really don't have a good bedside manor do they?







You did really well to bring them forward a week on the transfer. You must feel proud of yourself!







I must admit, as I was reading through your post, I too was thinking how come they can bring in a sonographer for just one on Saturday, but instead of initially asking you to come in on Saturday with her, she asked for Monday?







I'm confused!

As for your worries... The scan will be done at a certain point in your treatment. They will know what that point is and so will know what to expect. You don't need your lining to be perfect just yet as you have yet to finish the treatment. It will only be a guide as to how you are responding. They may even adjust your protocol if you are responding really well or not quite well enough. It will be useful to you. Once you've had your scan, you should get a definate appointment for transfer. Regardless if that is in a week or two weeks or even a month, atleast you will know where you stand.

I'm really very sorry that this is such a traumatic experience for you. FET's should be so much less stressful than this.







Just keep thinking of those little embies, hold onto that thought and they will get you through this.


----------



## Yogi

Hi Sarah

Thanks for your response and love the blinkies.  With our clinic they follow a protocol where by you have your scan on day 15 of tablets (Sunday) and then transfer should be about 3 days later (Wednesday).  I think when she rang I got frustrated by the sound of her voice as it was the lady who told me freeze all and the same nurse who messed up that other cycle I know about there at the hospital.  I just hope they stick to scanning me tomorrow now and that I do get that last slot available on Thursday.  So I'm having a scan one day earlier and three pills earlier which like I say worries me that that doesn't follow the clinics protocol so my lining won't be thick enough.  I also get VERY paranoid now that they think I'm a pain at the clinic and won't do their best for me.  I'm terrified of tomorrow now.  Why is nothing simple for me.  I just knew something would go wrong somewhere.


----------



## Witters

Mel, the scan a day early and 3 pills early will be FINE.  They KNOW that  it is early and WILL take that into consideration as I said in my previous post.  I can't wait until tomorrow after you've had this scan, as there will be less unknowns for you.

If they think you are a "pain" then it's only been brought on by themselves.  They aren't fools, they know that they have messed around with your appointments.  After talking to them, they should be aware that you need reassurance and not to be messed around with or treatment disrupted, especially with what you went through with the OHSS.  As I said before, they are looking out for themselves and not you as their patient.  BUT...  They know they have a bit of leaway and the treatment can be stretched out if necesary to be fitted in.  Just keep in mind that I'm sure you would rather have to wait an extra week for transfer, but have them allow time set aside to provide your treatment, rather than squeeze you in somewhere that they really can't and have your treatment done, but not to the best of their ability.  

Remember that this is a medicated cycle, you will not ovulate as your ovaries are 'asleep' all that is needed is for your lining to be there.  Once it is there, they can use the meds to maintain it.  You have no natural hormones to kick in and take over.  You are completely in control of this cycle.  Other than your mind and happiness messed up, you should be fine still.


----------



## Yogi

I've said this a MILLION times and will say it a MILLION more, Sarah you are a star, you have all the right words and I (and I'm sure the others) would be lost without you.  I just want transfer on the 13th so much it just fits perfectly with everything.  Even DH being off work.  I'm just hoping I get there tomorrow and the slot is still available for me.  I was also looking forward to stopping the burselin too.


----------



## Witters

I will be praying for you that the slot is made avaliable for you. It sounds like it is meant to be!







I will even beg them for you!


----------



## Yogi

PMSL, to think I started today in quite a good mood cos it was Friday and now I'm still upset and annoyed now.  Thanks Sarah I will be praying that the slot is available too.  I just hope it works and it is available it would just be so perfect is so many ways.  As for the begging I think I will be doing that too.


----------



## Witters

Mel, what's PMSL?  I've been trying to rack my brains, but thought it'd be easier to ask!  Hang in there...


----------



## Yogi

Can't believe you've never heard of that it stands for P*S* myself laughing.  Similar to ROFL which is Roll on Floor laughing.  I'm hanging in there as best I can


----------



## Witters

Trust me!   Good to see you find the funny side.

I'm just uploading some pics of the 'nursary'.  Be back in a sec...


----------



## Witters

OK, here we go...

Here is the area that the babies will be in:









Were we will be (looking from the babies area):









Our en suite:








Our walk in wardrobe:









Yep, still LOTS of work to do!


----------



## Yogi

Oh wow Sarah looks so exciting.  So remind me is this all in the attic then and the nursery and your bedroom will be the same room but in like two separate bits.  Gosh I feel so excited for you xx


----------



## Witters

Yes, it is in the attic.  We will be in one part and they will be in another.  Technically the same room, but seperate area's that we can seperate off in the future if we want.  It should work well.  The bedrooms downstairs just wouldn't have the room for us plus two babies.


----------



## Hope 2 B

Heeelllloooo !! ...........


How are you ??

I dont like this working lark  .....only just got in .......

Mel .........i dunno what are you clinic like   ....as Witters said im sure all will be ok .........Hope your scan goes ok for tommorrow .......   .........

Hi Witters how are you ?? as Mel said dunno what we'd do with out you !! 

Cecille How are you ??...........

Im ok ,dh best friend had a baby girl yest ...... he phoned him this morning all excited ......so thats really sent dh on a downer ......

Wha you all up to over the weekend ?? apart from your scan Mel  ............

Im ok just waiting for AF to turn up ....

Hope your all ok ??

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Awww Hope, what timing  Subdued Congrats to your DH's friends on their new arrival.

I just want all of our group to be pregnant or have a little on in tow.







It's just not fair is it? 

As you can see from the pics, we will be spending our weekend upstairs building walls and painting. We also have our 4D scan tomorrow afternoon.

Talking of scans, I wonder how Cecilie got on?


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

Hi all - back from my shopping and lunch  

May have spent a little more than I intended   
My friend texted this morning to say she's in labour   So although half of me is like this --->  the other half is like this ---->   A little retail therapy was required  

Witters - looks like you have a bit of work to do   

Yogi - Sarah is right, your body is being controlled by the drugs so 'physically' they can work out the best time. Mentally is harder to deal with - hope it all goes ok tomorrow 

Hope  bittersweet when a friend has a baby isn't it? If AF does show, can you send her round to me afterwards?


----------



## Sarah69

Hi everyone

I have been chatting to a few of you on the thread 'when to expect AF after OHSS?' & hope you don't mind me joining you here in the run up to my FET - you have all been really helpful & nice to find out I am a 'thincyster'!!   By the way   still not here...my last AF was 10th feb (I remember as was my DH's birthday...) so I've stopped counting what day of my cycles I'm on now. Anyway, I don't feel so hormonal now & joy joy feelings as I'm now officially on my easter hol for 2 weeks!!       .

Mel - hope your build up to FET is going well   - when is it scheduled for? (sorry I'm asking qus the rest of you all know)

Hope Springs - has your AF got here yet or are you still waiting too?

Witters & Cecile - are you pregnant ladies doing your pelvic floor excercises?   

Sarah xx


----------



## Yogi

Hi Sarah so glad that you came over to join us.

I went for my scan this morning and they wanted my lining to be 7mm but its only 6.9mm.  Gutted is what I am.  So I have to go back again on Monday now after all for another scan.  So I'm still hoping and praying that six tablets and 2 days later when I go back on Monday that the lining will be thick enough and that that last slot for Thursday is still available.  Otherwise I guess i will just have to wait that bit longer.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Mel x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

Sarah - welcome to the madhouse    Very pleased you came to join us  Like I said, these girls have been my lifesaver while I've been getting over OHSS 
I'm still waiting for AF   I'm only on day 29 and normally can be anywhere between 26 and 42 days anyway, but I'm soooooo impatient now   Like you, I just want to get started  

Mel - 0.1 sodding millimetres! Are you sure they were measuring properly?!   Well, at least you know your body is doing what it should and you should be way over 7mm on Monday. Fingers and toes crossed that everything goes ahead for Thursday     

Just off to cook up a carbohydrates-fest for my H tonight   He's running the Reading half-marathon tomorrow  so needs all the energy he can get  - wish him luck!!  

Debs
x


----------



## Yogi

Oh wow Debs your DH is very brave running a marathon I'm so lazy and unfit I couldn't do that.  The thought brings me out in a sweat.  I understand your impatience.  I would have been the same if I hadn't decided to give myself a couple of months break.

And yes they've measured correct, I got the results from the sonographer, the nurse and the Doctor.  They were all there when I got my result.  So yes they must be measuring correct.  I guess it has to be right for my embies to have the best chance.  I wasn't due my scan till tommorrow but they had me in today.  Apparently after I had gone the Doctor had said that even if I had been there tomorrow it still wouldn't have been thick enough tomorrow so I have to hope that come Monday its thick enough.


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Mel, how frustrating if they postpone for just a measley 0.1mm!  Do they realise how tiny that is?  A mm is hard enough to see let alone a TENTH of that!  As I've said before, my clinic never scanned me to measure the lining.  To this day I have no clue how thick it was.  They just used estrodoil blood test results.  I'm sure come tomorrow you will get the go ahead for Thursday.  I just wonder why they are being so uncaring about your cycle.  I'm very sorry that you are still upset and frustrated.  I was hoping that the scan would put your mind at rest.

Sarah, Hi!  welcome to our little group!  So glad you decided to pop by!

Debs, good luck to your DH!  It's a lovely day here today, much better than the weather forecast.  I too admire him.  I have a job walking let alone running!  I'm Miss Bendy-girl.  Double jointed and one that is always dislocating my joints.  Lets just say that on my wedding day, I wore a pair of lace up boots so I had a better chance of staying upright!!  They were propler ivory wedding boots though, not black Dr Martins or anything!!

Cecilie, what is it with you and scans??  We are waiting here with baited breath to know all is OK   No doubt we'll see you on Tuesday...

My scan went well.  It was amazing to see them as little people.  Even got  smile from one of them!  They were very active and wriggly, but did manage to get a few nice shots dispite having to be poked and prodded to get them to move their arms from their faces.  We also got a DVD of the complete scan.  I will post a link tomorrow if any of you are interested.


----------



## Yogi

Hi Sarah, oh yes please I'm interested I would love to see.  How fab!!!!

Thanks for the words of advice but I think what it is is the hospital are very strict at following protocols and because its 0.1mm out and not at 7mm thats enough for them to want me for a rescan.  I'm not holding my breath that it will be 7mm at 8am in the morning but I can just hope and pray.  I'm thinking now that it will be after Easter.  I just have to hope that it at least gets to 7mm.  I guess I can understand their view for once.  I just hope tomorrows scan gives me an answer.


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !! 

Hope your all ok ??

Yogi ....good luck for your scan this morning !! ........   ...........

Glad your scan went well Witters ..... & please post the link , id like to see them ...... 

What a cold morning !! .had to scrape the car ..... ....when is the nicer weather coming ?? 

Well better go n get ready for work ... 

Take care 

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Morning!

Hope, we had to scrape the car too this morning. Yesterday was weird weather. Hot and sunny one minute, heavy rain the next, then even a bit of hail!

Mel, how was the scan this morning? Keep us posted!

Here's the  link  to the scan video. Bear in mind that it is a big file and will take 3 or 4 minutes to download.

Sarah x


----------



## Yogi

Hi girls

Sarah thanks for the link I will look at it at lunchtime when I'm actually allowed on here.

Hope yes it was freezing this morning, especially at 6am when we left for the hospital.

Well girls, my lining has reached 7mm.  And all being well transfer will be on Thursday.  So I need all those positive thawing vibes that one or two of our five make it.  I'm absolutely petrified.  I have to ring at 9am on Thursday morning to check.

Had a bit of trouble again this morning, I have a bicorunate uterus or arcurate.  I've been told so many stories by different doctors.  Gynae who did HSG doesn't think its a problem.  The first fertility doctor I saw said it may be and then the second said it wouldn't be.  So those that thinks its a problem think I should get one embryo replaced as my chances of miscarriage or preterm labour are higher anyway.  On the fact the gynae and second doctor felt it was a normal variation in shape we decided on two (if we get that many thawed ok).  So the nurse today again tried to get us to have one and the more people keep doing this the more I wonder.  But DH says if we have two put back and we got pg and then something went wrong I'd be like why did I have two ptu back but then he says if we had one put back and that went wrong we'd be like we should have had two and had more chance.  So we may as well stick to our decision of two.  Why is nothing easy.

So please girls muster up as much positive success thawing vibes.

Love to you all and thank for your support
xx


----------



## Witters

Mel, that is great news!  So please that your lining has grown that magical 0.1mm!  So, you are all booked in for Thursday?  FANTASTIC!!!  Another hurdle jumped over!  When will they thaw them?  On Thursday morning or before then?  Mine were thawed the same morning.

As for the uterus, I've never heard of it.  After a quick google, I understand it is basically where your uterus has two chambers.  You should get more scans to check on position and growth.  Plus a c-section is a higher possibility.  Yes, m/c is a risk, but equally pregnancies can be succesful.  I think that I would have two put back if I had that chance.  After all, you still need to have the chance of atleast one implanting before any issues of potential problems.  As your DH says, if you transfer one and it doesn't stick, will you blame yourself thinking that you should have had two transferred to have a better chance?  Remember that you are nervous about each and every stage of treatment.  If each embie thawed perfectly, could you put yourself through this 5 times?  Or would you rather try just a couple of times with a higher chance?  Lots to think about I'm afraid, but deep down, you will know how you feel and what would be better for you and DH as an individual case.  How do YOU feel about it?


----------



## Yogi

Hi Sarah yes it is wonderful news.  I was quite convinced I wouldn’t get Thursday and I know we have probably the most important stage to get through yet with the thaw.  They thaw the embryos out on Wednesday but they were frozen at the one cell stage so I have to ring on Thursday morning to check if the have divided and survived the thaw.  Me being me I have rung the laboratory and asked if I can find out on Wedsnesday if they have survived the thaw and she said that if they don’t get any to surive the nurse will ring me on Wednesday so if I don’t hear from them its good news. However, I didn’t give my name when I rang and asked so I think I will ring again on Wednesday afternoon to see if I can find out.  My uterus doesn’t have two chambers, the abnormality is not that severe.  Basically a normal uterus is pear shaped but mine dips very slightly at the top like a horse sadle.  So I don’t have two chambers.  DH really believes we should stick to two being put back and that is the decision we made a long time ago when we were put on the waiting list and told about my uterus.  Like I also say one fertility consultant and the gynae don’t believe it’s a problem and its just a normal minor abnormality. 

I’m just so excited but scared now that I’m almost at the transfer stage and it may get snatched away again like it did last year with the ‘freeze all’.  I just really hope this time we get to transfer.


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

Am replying on my brand new PDA so excuse the short reply and lack of smilies!

Mel- that's absolutely fabulous news! Am so pleased things are looking good for Thursday. Sending as many positive thawing vibes as I can in your direction x

Witters- can't wait to get home and watch your video now!

lots of love,
Debs
xx


----------



## Witters

Debs, yay for a new PDA!  How convenient!  Too bad about the smilies though!

Mel, well, if your case isn't as severe as that, then that's great in itself.  I would try to put that to the back of your mind and just try to concentrate on the usual pregnancy worries.  There is no problem about calling on Wednesday afternoon to check they have survived the thaw.  Just call and ask to speak directly to the embryologists.  You will need to know that as the thaw is the biggest battle.  Plus you won't sleep that night due to wondering.  As we've said before, freezing so soon makes the embies that much stronger and more likely to divide providing they survive the thaw.  As ever, I will be sending many, many positive thawing vibes to you from now until they are safely inside your womb!


----------



## Marielou

This way to your new home, girls,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54174.0.html

Marie xx


----------

